#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-23
<twim> hello anybody
<twim> is it good to upgrade 10.04 LTS to an 12.04.?
<thumper> hey
<thumper> twim: supposedly it is possible, I've not done it myself
<kklimonda> hey, any idea if bug 806255 is going to be fixed in 12.04 as SRU?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806255 in Compiz Core "Unity/compiz intercepts Super and Alt keypresses from grabbed windows like VMs." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806255
<jbicha> Cimi: good morning, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/light-themes/fix-ambiance-in-gnome-panel/+merge/103001
<Cimi> jbicha, I think you need to update radiance as well
<jbicha> Cimi: oh, Radiance didn't seem as bad at least
<Cimi> jbicha, the match should be the same
<jbicha> Cimi: thanks, I re-pushed
<Baribal> Hi. I just upgraded to 12.04 (or rather installed it from scratch). When I tried to reprettify my system, I noticed that there is no ccsm package anymore. Where did it go and what do I do now?
<gord> Baribal, the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager, though you can use the appearance section in control centre now to configure most useful things in unity
<Baribal> Thanks. I already pilfered through "Appearance", but didn't find any of the things I wanted to tweak, like using the ring switcher.
<Baribal> Okay, so I did set Alt-Tab and Shift-Alt-Tab as Ring Switchers Previous Window and Next Window. I still get the Unity switcher, though...
<Baribal> Ah, got it...
<Baribal> I had to explicitly disable Unitys switcher; telling CCSM to set the key although Unity uses it isn't enough.
<Baribal> I have five open windows, two of which don't appear in switchers; neither Unitys' nor Compiz'. Why? What can I do? Is that a known bug?
<Baribal> I'd like to add "Even if I maximize the missing-in-the-switcher windows via the dock, the input focus remains with one of the listed windows" to the last problem.
<tsdgeos> didrocks: you there?
<didrocks> hey tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> didrocks: something weird happened with the unity merger
<tsdgeos> have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/load_24bit_pixbuf_icons/+merge/102471
<tsdgeos> my latest commit was 3 hours ago, gerry approved 32 minutes ago
<tsdgeos> but the merger thinks the approval was of an old revision?
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: did gerry reloaded the page?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the revision commit is set by launchpad
<tsdgeos> i don't know that :D
<didrocks> ajaxy-thing
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> maybe that was a problem
<didrocks> you can check it when you "approve"
<didrocks> it's written "approved rev <…>"
<tsdgeos> oki
<didrocks> I'm just getting the value then and compare to last commit :)
<tsdgeos> i'll ask him to reapprove then
<didrocks> yeah
<tsdgeos> just reporting in case you think it might be a glitch on the merger
<didrocks> and check that the revision number written is the tip of your branch
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/load_24bit_pixbuf_icons/+merge/102471 then?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: no, we have one glitch on pre-requisite branches (that is linked to tarmac)
<didrocks> we'll need to find a proper test case, because everytime I try to reproduce, I can't
<greyback> didrocks: I believe I did not reload the page, just pull straight from bzr, test, then approve on the web page
<greyback> so the page I was looking at did not mention the last commit
<didrocks> don't do that, thumper's code allow you to approve whatever revision without checking it's the latest :)
<didrocks> blame him!
<didrocks> ;)
<greyback> lol ok so :)
<didrocks> and always reload the page, you always need the latest goodness from the web :p
<greyback> will do
<greyback> didrocks: still problem merging https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/load_24bit_pixbuf_icons/+merge/102471
<didrocks> greyback: I asked you QA team to ensure that jenkins doesn't give a 404, can you check with them?
<greyback> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> he following tests FAILED:
<didrocks>  11 - gimageutilstest (Failed)
<didrocks> greyback:  ^
<greyback> tsdgeos: ^^^ passed on my machine
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/942637/
<tsdgeos> meeting, back in 15 or so
<Baribal> Hi again. The problems that I mentioned earlier vanished once I reactivated the switcher in the Unity Plugin in CCSM. However now I can't use the ring switcher again (though right now that seems to be a result of the Unity plugin using all the key combos that I was using).
<tsdgeos> didrocks: brr, that paste looks ugly :D
<Baribal> With Alt-Tab and Super-Tab hogged by Unity, I need more modifier keys... Where's Meta when you need it?
<bschaefer> thomi, ping, I think I know why all the ibus test are failing (in jenkins).
<thomi> bschaefer: pong - yay! \o/
<bschaefer> I don't think nux has been re built with those changes I did
<thomi> waaaaat!??
<thomi> hmmm, ok
<thomi> I can look into that today
<bschaefer> because the only way I can the ibus ap test to fail like that is by removing that line of code
<bschaefer> and getting ime_active stuck on ture
<bschaefer> true*
<bschaefer> cool, I was hoping all those changes would at lease fix most of the ibus ap test, but they are all failing :(
<thomi> :(
<thomi> lamal666: perhaps you could see if you know why nux isn't being rebuilt? ^^^
<bschaefer> yeah :(, that is what I have been looking at this morning. I remember jay mention changing the abi number
<lamal666> thomi, not being built where
<lamal666> ppa?
<lamal666> bschaefer, why do they pass on my machine though?
<bschaefer> lamal666, the ibus ap test?
<lamal666> yes
<lamal666> they pass locally, fail on jenkins
<bschaefer> lamal666, they all pass on mine too, but I added some changes into nux last friday to fix that
<lamal666> ah
<bschaefer> so Im not sure if jenkins has rebuilt nux since then
<bschaefer> im hoping it hasn't otherwise Ill have to figure out how it is failing haha
<lamal666> bschaefer, nux in the ppa is up to date with trunk at rev 613
<lamal666> were your changes merged? last commit is 4/19
<lamal666> which is yours :P
<bschaefer> hmm let me double check haha
<bschaefer> yeah my rev is 613
<bschaefer> lamal666, fixing the ime_active bool, which wasn't getting reset...hmm
<bschaefer> that is odd
<lamal666> yah that's in the staging ppa so AP should be using it
<lamal666> when i watch the videos the problem seems to be just that IBus doesnt get activated at all
<lamal666> it just types normal characters into the search box
<bschaefer> yeah, because when it tries to activate it ime_active is true when it should be false :(
<lamal666> ah
<bschaefer> and it fails an assert
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> Ill see if i can reproduce it locally then
<bschaefer> lamal666, you said the video shows actual characters being typed? Just english?
<lamal666> yah
<lamal666> do you have access to the private jenkins?
<bschaefer> nope :(
<lamal666> ok let me get you a video
<bschaefer> cool, because usually when i get the assert to fail it wont type engish at all
<thomi> I'm back
<lamal666> bschaefer, hm yah now it's not typing at all
<thomi> lamal666: I think the latest videos show nothing being printed - that's because we tightened the tests a bit recently... so they won't type unless im_active is set to true
<thomi> ...which, for some reason happens locally but not on jenkins
<thomi> is there some way to tell what version of nux is being installed?
<bschaefer> lamal666, hmm that seems like it isn't reseting the im_active bool, which it first selects an engine
<bschaefer> since it has to CreateContext on it, which resets that to false, but it is reporting as true!
<lamal666> thomi, should be in the output of the buildroot job I think
 * thomi scours the logs
<thomi> hmmm, I can't see anything
<thomi> oh wait
<thomi> the nfsroot job has been failing :(
<jussi> does gnome/unity have an equivalent to kde's ctrl+alt+esc (then click a window to kill it)
<thomi> ssh: Could not resolve hostname bazaar.launchpad.net: Temporary failure in name resolution
<thomi> lamal666: looks like nfsroot job hasn't built due to network issues
<thomi> hmmm... even odder - the job on the private instance has been running just fine, but for some reason the results aren't being published
<lamal666> yah that was happening before too
<thomi> private build# = 1151 public build# = 983
<thomi> bschaefer: do you know what version of nux it should be downloading?
<thomi> I see it downloading and installing the following:
<thomi> libnux-2.0-0 i386 2.10.0+bzr613ubuntu0+333
<thomi> libnux-2.0-common all 2.10.0+bzr613ubuntu0+333
<lamal666> that's correct
<lamal666> that's the PPA version
<lamal666> thomi my refactor branch is at lp:~alexlauni/unity/unity.ap-switcher-emu
<mhall119> is there a non-GObject python binding for libunity?
<thomi> ahh, the '613' is the bzr revno?
<lamal666> yah
<lamal666> bzr613
<lamal666> get it :P
<thomi> awesome
<bschaefer> thomi, that should be the right number :(
<bschaefer> so the right rev is installed and it is still failing, hmm
<mhall119> mhr3: is there a non-GObject python binding for libunity?
<thomi> mhall119: I don't know for sure, but I doubt it.
<thomi> lamal666: OK, I have the branch. You want feedback, or are you having a specific issue with it?
<lamal666> thomi, its not getting the model
<lamal666> cant figure out why
<lamal666> run autopilot.tests.test_switcher.SwitcherWorkspaceTests.test_switcher_can_switch_to_minimised_window
<mhall119> thomi: is there any way you know of to allow a python/gtk2 app to access the libunity API?
<thomi> mhall119: no, you can't use gtk2/gobject2 with gtk3/gobject3 bindings
<thomi> the two are incompatible.
<lamal666> mhr3, ^
<thomi> it's a royal PITA, I know - I've had to deal with the same issue
<mhr3> mhall119, no
<thomi> lamal666: ummm, that test passes for me
<thomi> O.0
<lamal666> wtf
<thomi> :)
<lamal666> WTF
<thomi> computers are awesome!
<mhr3> mhall119, why?
<mhall119> mhr3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123018/how-to-add-quicklists-to-gtk2-application
<lamal666> thomi, your'e running from my branch?
<lamal666> you're sure?
<lamal666> you dont have AP installed or something
<thomi> lamal666: ahhh, I had pythonpath set... :(
<lamal666> yar
<thomi> ok, that's better
<mhr3> mhall119, theoretically it shouldn't be an issue using libunity's gi bindings with gtk2
<mhall119> theoretically
<mhr3> but the reality might be different
<mhall119> I think packagaing explodes when you do that though
<mhr3> i know webkit really doesn't like gi
<mhr3> so maybe there's some interaction going wrong
<mhr3> oh, i see, now you can't import both old gobject bindings and GObject from gi :(
<mhr3> that used to work :(
<mick0> Hmm. I have a really strange python threading behaviour.. It seems that the main thread is blocking another thread from returning from a urlopen call. That call seems to block until I stop the main thread.
<mick0> anyone who seen this before?
<lamal666> thomi, anything striking you as wrong about that code?
<thomi> lamal666: not so far - just adding some debugging....
<mhall119> mick0: http://wiki.python.org/moin/GlobalInterpreterLock?
<thomi> lamal666: ok, so the model exists, it's the icons attribute that's breaking...
<lamal666> hm
<thomi> lamal666: wait, where does "get_children" come from?
<thomi> ..you use it in the model - I think that should be "get_children_by_type"
<lamal666> hm uh a type likely
<lamal666> /copy paste error
<lamal666> get_children_by_type isn't exactly right though
 * thomi tries changing it
<lamal666> because there are BamfLauncherIcons and DesktopLauncherIcon
<thomi> yeah it is, you don't want to get children that aren;'t icons, do you?
<thomi> you can use the parent class type
<lamal666> aye
<thomi> ok, when you fix that it gets further, but there's a debugging statement that it barfs on
<thomi> ..fixing that makes it get further, but then it ends up cycling through the switcher icons endlessly
<thomi> lamal666: shall I push this branch somewhere, or do you want to re-create the fixes I've made?
<lamal666> yah that's what i was trying to fix-
<lamal666> that other stuff was in trying to fix the infinite loop
 * lamal666 already fixed
<thomi> oh cool
<lamal666> i mean fixed your fixes :P
<thomi> :)
<lamal666> but not that issue of it cycling endlessly
<thomi> oh
<lamal666> it seems that the tooltip text is always calculator
 * thomi also notices some unused imports and some PEP8 issues in that file :)
<lamal666> it's not done yet
<lamal666> sheesh
<thomi> :)
<mick0> mhall119: Thanks! GIL's a bitch. Swithcing to multiprocesses instead of threading.
<lamal666> thomi, anything jumping out at you about current_icon  not updating?
<lamal666> are caching introspection somewhere maybe?
<lamal666> i didnt think so
<mhall119> mick0: I'm not saying that was the cause of your problem, but it made me think of it
<thumper> morning
<bschaefer> thumper, good morning
<lamal666> morning thumper
<thomi> lamal666: no...not yet
<lamal666> yah i know it was mentioned in potential optimizations
<thomi> lamal666: are you sure that the 'active' property is what you want?
<lamal666> yah
 * lamal666 checks again because you know what maybe not
<lamal666> pretty sure
<mick0> mhall119: It seems to be cause. If it works to switch to multiple processes it sure was GIL.
<thomi> if active is set to True on all the icons that might explain the issue :)
<lamal666> NO. active is not what i want
<lamal666> grr
<lamal666> stupid poorly named properties
<thomi> heh
<lamal666> self.icons[self.selection_index]
<lamal666> much better
<lamal666> *face palm
<lamal666> thomi, active means that launchericons's window is focused
<thomi> lamal666: ahhh, yes
<thomi> lamal666: it's the same icons as the launcher, so that makes some sense at least
<lamal666> so there's only one where it's true and when i looked at the introspection graph it was the one i had selected
<thomi> heh
<thomi> oooh, I must remember to fix the introspection graph utility
 * thomi adds a card
<j-johan-edwards> Is any here very familiar with glib?
<thumper> j-johan-edwards: you might get more help at #ubuntu-desktop
<j-johan-edwards> thumper: roger
<mick0> Ok.. I give up on threading this scope. GIL slaps every solution I've tried.
<mick0> Does anyone know how to remove a package that has been built with a recipe and is wrong?
<mick0> or do I just have to increase the version number on the new one?
<mick0> "INFO unity-scope-spotify_0.1-0~4~precise1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.1-0~4~precise1 <= 0.1-0~12~precise1"
<mick0> the rev 12 is from another branch.
<mick0> I increased the version. Done. :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, "Scope net.launchpad.scope.<something> is crashing too often, disabling it"
<davidcalle> 1) That's pretty awesome.
<davidcalle> 2) I feel offended :P
<mhr3> davidcalle, ??
 * mhr3 is half asleep
<mhr3> oh... right :)
<davidcalle> ;)
 * davidcalle still thinks this scope has just the right amount of crashes...
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-24
<bschaefer> \
<bschaefer> \
<bschaefer> \
<bschaefer> ops..
 * mhall119 wonders how davidcalle calculated the optimal number of crashes for a scope
<Daekdroom> Is there such number?
<mhr3> seb128, you went over your 5-a-day limit today :P
<seb128> mhr3, I'm doing 50 a day it seems like :p
<mhr3> seb128, i guess you misread your own mail :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> mhr3, what about you? it seems like you failed to do your 5 yesterday, disappointing :p
<mhr3> seb128, you distracted me with your no-the-album-art-is-still-not-visible attitude :P
<seb128> mhr3, it's still not working!
<seb128> mhr3, but soon I will not be able to tell
<mhr3> seb128, i would be better if rb didn't use five different plugins to fetch the art
<mhr3> it would*
<seb128> you made me "use" most of my albums which didn't have their artwork yet ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, which of the cover art plugins do you have enabled?
<seb128> mhr3, what a weird question
<seb128> mhr3, whatever comes with rb, I didn't change those
<didrocks> what is weird? :)
<mhr3> what a weird player rb is :)
<seb128> didrocks, <mhr3> seb128, which of the cover art plugins do you have enabled?
<mhr3> brb.. standup
<seb128> didrocks, it's also weird to not see you online :p
<didrocks> I confirm, it's a weird question :p
<didrocks> seb128: heh, was looking for rick at the hotel
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> did you find him? ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, he's next to me right now :)
<seb128> good
<malin> How do I add downloads to the right, as on this page? https://launchpad.net/hello-unity
<malin> in my project: https://launchpad.net/unity-buss it say: "unity-buss does not have any download files registered with Launchpad.", but I cannot see any place to add download files :)
<mhall119> yay! Got sound menu support working in hello-unity
<davmor2> mhall119: congratulations dude
<malin> mhall119: cool
<malin> mhall119: how did you add hello-unity downloads to this page? https://launchpad.net/hello-unity ? I think about the two green links/buttons to the right
<mhall119> malin: you have to create a release, then you can upload files for it
<malin> ah
<malin> thanx
<malin> I will try
<malin> Is it in trunk I do it?
<malin> found something called: appoint release manager
<malin> looks like it needs to be published to a ubuntu release first
<malin> so I have to be patient and wait for it to be reviewed
<malin> or maybe the: make release is the correct :)
<malin> made it
<mick0> malin: Any plans of making the unity-buss lens more general? The idea is great! I'd love to have the local public transport schedule accesable though a lens.
<lamalex> bschaefer, did you get anywhere with ibus tests yesterday?
<bschaefer> lamalex, I didn,t, I got focused on some crashes
<bschaefer> didn't*
<bschaefer> Ill be working on that today though!
<lamalex> aye aye
<lamalex> just looking down my list :)
<bschaefer> haha, Im still having problems reproducing it like in jenkins
<bschaefer> lamalex, also did you have that video?
<bschaefer> I would like to see what it is doing
<lamalex> bschaefer, ill get the most recent for you
<bschaefer> lamalex, thanks!
<lamalex> not typing at all
<lamalex> still want it?
<bschaefer> naw
<bschaefer> if that is what it is doing
<bschaefer> I've ran into that before
<bschaefer> hmm, also what was the ppa again?
<bschaefer> ill download and install that to see if that could be the problem
<lamalex> unity-team/staging
<bschaefer> thanks!
<bschaefer> lamalex, hmm using a VM with all the staging ppa all my ibus test pass :(
<bschaefer> lamalex, would it be possible to add some debugging statements into jenkins?
<lamalex> by getting it into trunk
<bschaefer> hmm ok, let me see where I could add those into unity, as I should be able to push it into the logger
<malin> mick0: I have an idea of making a general transport lens.
<malin> In fact I have a lot of ideas
<malin> Think about it
<malin> when you install ubuntu you often choose your region or where you are
<malin> then you should get suggestions for locally pograms
<bschaefer> lamalex, also a random question...the machine these ibus ap test run on; when was the last time it was restarted?
<malin> f.eks transport scopes for your hometown or a scope in a general wheather-lens with local wheter info. etc etc
<bschaefer> lamalex, i've ran into something where ibus-daemon is still running but just quit working...but I havn't ran into in a while
<malin> mick0: all I have to figure out is how to add a scope to a lens
<nik90> malin, this is a great idea
<malin> nik90: thanx
<nik90> malin: can you suggest this in the ayatana mailing team? We could start a discussion with other unity developers
<malin> I am registering the transport-lens project now, so can I work on it when I have time
<malin> nik90: sure
<malin> hm.. not sure if I am in that mailinglist, so I think I have to join it :)
<malin> nik90: do you have a link to the mailinglist?
<bschaefer> thomi, ping...
<bschaefer> im not able to reproduce all those ibus ap test failing :(
<bschaefer> but after looking at the log for sometime I don't think the problem is im_active not getting reset
<bschaefer> it just isn't getting set period, soo ctrl+space is failing to activate ibus, which is very odd
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-25
<thomi> bschaefer: pong from earlier... although it's a holiday for me :)
<bschaefer> yeah I looked it up :)
<bschaefer> thomi, no worries, I just got done with class.
<bschaefer> I can talk to you tomorrow if you want a day off ;)
<thomi> it's cool - I'm about to start hacking on some personal projects
<bschaefer> cool!
<thomi> So, Ctrl+Space isn't activating ibus in the VM huh?
<thomi> that's odd
<bschaefer> Im excited to start one up soon
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> if you look at the error messge
 * bschaefer goes to get it...
<thomi> bschaefer: heh, if you're looking for something to do I can suggest several projects for you :P
<thomi> bschaefer: I wonder if we can get a test system that's closer to the one that jenkins runs on - maybe we can reproduce some of these intermittently failing tests as well.
<bschaefer> thomi, well I might be writing a compiler this summer, or using nux to make a maze solver/generator
<thomi> ahh, cool
<bschaefer> thomi, AssertionError: After 10 seconds test on SearchBar.im_active failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<bschaefer> so
<bschaefer> fails on this line AssertionError: After 10 seconds test on SearchBar.im_active failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> didn't copy haha
<bschaefer>   self.assertThat(widget.im_active, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<thomi> yeah, so either ibus isn't being activated, or we're not getting the signal
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> I wonder if there's anything we can do to narrow down the cause?
<bschaefer> I was thinking maybe a key is getting held down but I couldn't find a key that you could hold downt o cause that
<bschaefer> yeah I was wondering that too
<thomi> you should be able to see the timings in the test log
<bschaefer> so it fails on waiting for ibus to be true
<thomi> it logs a line every time it presses and releases a key
<bschaefer> hmm
<thomi> maybe the delay is too long or something?
<bschaefer> well I wanted to add some debuging messages in but I guess you need to merge it to trunk for that
<bschaefer> thomi, but it works locally
<bschaefer> well
<bschaefer> let me try a super long wait
<thomi> good idea
<bschaefer> ooo thomi hold down ctrl+space
<bschaefer> just hold it down and look at the indicator
<thomi> I don't get an indicator... hang on
<bschaefer> hmm well it toggles on/off
<bschaefer> and I got a random crash doing that...
<thomi> yeah, I see
<bschaefer> very odd that it doesn't fail on the local build though
<bschaefer> I tried it in my VM today also
<thomi> can you do some subtraction from the trimestamps in the test log and see if the timings are unreasonable?
<bschaefer> lowering the ram to like 300 mb
<bschaefer> well it hold it for 0.2
<bschaefer> which I think is like 200 ms?
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> that seems fast to me
<thomi> that doesn't seem unreasonable to me
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> I wonder
<thomi> heh, I was going to say it's on the slow side :)
<bschaefer> if the VM is just slow
<bschaefer> though
<thomi> that's 1/5 of a second.
<bschaefer> yeah haha, but I/O is always slow haha
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> Ill see what happen is I just set it to 0.0
<bschaefer> or maybe 0.05 haha
<bschaefer> thomi, we should have a dx-autopilot-test-jenkins
<bschaefer> not being able to debug the VM is not very nice
<thomi> bschaefer: if you want to set it up I'm sure we can make it happen
<thomi> ... or even set it up on our own jenkins instance.
<bschaefer> thomi, Ill have to look into that but that would be awesome
<bschaefer> I also need to show you how I set up a VM for unity 3d
<bschaefer> thomi, also do you know when the last time the VM was reset?
<thomi> I have a jenkins instance for my own projects. I'll talk to people and see how hard it'll be to get running on the PA jenkins machine
<bschaefer> like just rebooted
<thomi> it gets reset each run
<thomi> the dx-autopilot-build-nfsroot job reboots the machine and boots it with a clean image
<thomi> ...but that's not the case if we just trigger the dx-autopilot-run job directly
<bschaefer> hmm good
<bschaefer> I just want to eliminate as many possible problems as possible
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm it seems to work at 0.05
<bschaefer> ill push it 0.0
<thomi> ...assuming the issue is that it's too slow. Worth a shot though
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> and 0.0 works fine locally
<bschaefer> thomi, there are also some debugging messages in nux I could uncomment....
<bschaefer> but I don't want to push just debugging messages to nux trunk
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmmm. It'd be nice if there was a copy of the jenkins job we could customise...
<bschaefer> yeah I know...all I want is to be able to reproduce this problem
<bschaefer> ALL of the test are failing
<bschaefer> but I cant get 1 to produce anything jenkins says...
<bschaefer> and it is very constant
<thomi> hmmm
<bschaefer> im just trying to think of anything that could cause that
<thomi> if you were feeling brave you could recreate the jenkins config on your local machine
<bschaefer> sure, I can set up a VM haha
<bschaefer> I actually have a  VM I can toast
<thomi> do you have access to the private jenkins instance?
<bschaefer> no :(
<bschaefer> I could walk you through how to setup a VM sometime soon
<bschaefer> though I use windows for my VM
<thomi> OK, I can grab the job details and paste them somewhere for you
<bschaefer> ok cool
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg my schools internet is crap
<thomi> :(
<bschaefer> just randomly kicked off, anyway did I miss anything?
<thomi> nope
<bschaefer> cool
<thomi> I made fun of you, but that was it
<bschaefer> Im happy I missed that then
<bschaefer> hmm should I push these ibus test with the time press set to 0.0?
<bschaefer> im also wondering if I could use nux to time the inbetween im_active gets active
<bschaefer> and deactive
<bschaefer> but that might not even be the problem :(, you would think it would work at lease once if it was a timing issue
<thomi> bschaefer: I think ideally we'd be able to reproduce the issue before pushing random changes to trunk.
<thomi> bschaefer: maybe push 0.1 or 0.05 instead? seems like a more sensible change
<bschaefer> thomi, and guess what I did :)
<bschaefer> I set the time to 1.0
<bschaefer> and it seem to mimic those that problem
<thomi> oooh, that's interesting
<bschaefer> let me run the Ignore test to see if that works
<bschaefer>     self.assertThat(widget.im_active, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<bschaefer> AssertionError: After 10 seconds test on SearchBar.im_active failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> both failed
<thomi> cool!
<bschaefer> ok
<thomi> would be interesting to see where the cutoff point is
<bschaefer> so, why does 0.2 work for us but not jenkins?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> Ill start going closer to 0.2
<thomi> bschaefer: probably because the jenkins instance is slow, so it's closer to 0.4 or somthing
<bschaefer> thomi, ooo you were sooo close
<bschaefer> it is 0.5
<bschaefer> that is start failing fo re
<bschaefer> for me*
<bschaefer> could be 0.4 on a different machine
<bschaefer> thomi, but to be honest that seems like a bug in nux to me
<bschaefer> I don't think it should toggle like that...
<thomi> bschaefer: probably to do with the tap detection code
<bschaefer> yeah, or lack of
<bschaefer> im not sure if there is one
<thomi> better not say that too loud, the compiz guys will ragequit
<bschaefer> haha
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, so maybe push a branch that sets it to 0.05 or so
<bschaefer> alright, hopefully that helps!
<thomi> ping me when you have a MP to review
<bschaefer> ok
<bschaefer> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/ap-ibus-shorten-timer/+merge/103407
<bschaefer> also what were some other side projects were you doing?
<thomi> bschaefer: approved
<thomi> bschaefer: right now I'm working on http://launchpad.net/sloecodfe
<bschaefer> cool, this should fix 32 failures!!
<thomi> *sloecode
<bschaefer> thomi, that looks awesome
<bschaefer> I actually need to learn something about networking
<thomi> bschaefer: we have a todo list that's insanely long :)
<thomi> so uhh... "patches welcome" :)
<bschaefer> thomi, I might take a look :)
<thomi> we hang out in #sloecode
<bschaefer> I also might have to wait until I graduate
<bschaefer> I do to many things atm haha, being a TA/Tutor takes  a lot of time along with classes and working here
<thomi> yeha
<thomi> *yeah
<bschaefer> Ill stop by that irc room when I get a chance
<bschaefer> it is getting a bit late here and I should go eat
<bschaefer> thomi, do you know when the next jenkins test should run?
<bschaefer> I suck at waiting..
<thomi> bschaefer: nope, shouldn't be too long though
<thomi> if you're running indicator-jenkins you can get a helpful popup :)
<bschaefer> cool, Ill check after dinner
<bschaefer> oo
<bschaefer> i should install that
<bschaefer> well im off to relocate back home, have fun programming :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ping-y
<didrocks> tsdgeos: hey hey
<tsdgeos> didrocks: was wondering, might it be that the merger thingy gets confused when a branch name is a subset of another?
<tsdgeos> yesterday we merged https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/load_24bit_pixbuf_icons_2
<tsdgeos> and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/load_24bit_pixbuf_icons was incorrectly set to merged, Gerry had to put it back to needs review
<didrocks> tsdgeos: it's not the merger it's launchpad AFAIK
<tsdgeos> ah
<didrocks> if it sees commits that are in trunk, it triggered the status to "merged"
<tsdgeos> ok :-/
<nik90> hi, I am reading a bug report where a user's application and music daemons are not running
<nik90> how do I ask him to start them?
<nik90> so basically unity-applications-daemon and unity-music-daemon not running as background processes
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> davidcalle, hey, awesome you here, wanted to ask you something :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, you first :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/953871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 953871 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Unity dash quicklist shows Utilities scope" [Low,New]
<mhr3> is the lens doing something it shouldn't?
<mhr3> or is that us?
<mhr3> or perhaps it's not doing something it should ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, should be invisible... I don't remember, is there an entry in the .lens for this? Because it's not set, so that may be the issue here.
<mhr3> davidcalle, yea, it should have Visible=false
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, fixed. People will have it in a few hours.
<mhr3> ultimately we should be clever there, but we ain't so lenses need to provide this info :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I feel like it's the third time I'm fixing this o_o Must be forgetting to push it each time.
<mhr3> heh :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, is it possible to reload only one filter, without changing the state of the others?
<mhr3> it *should*
<mhr3> last time i was talking about it with ken, he said that unity doesn't react to the changes
<davidcalle> mhr3, I see.
<mhr3> and i don't remember anyone fixing it on unity side
<mhr3> davidcalle, try removing the filter and then re-add it
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok.
<mhr3> although that will change the order i guess :/
<mhr3> davidcalle, still, i think it should be possible to even remove all the filters and re-add them (if you keep the original references the state wouldn't change iirc)
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, that's what I was going to do.
<nik90> mhr, can you please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/987689
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987689 in unity "dash: application tab disappeared" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nik90> its regarding the application and music lens daemon not running
<davidcalle> nik90, if the icons are missing, the lens have probably been uninstalled for some reason. Do you have unity-lens-music installed?
<nik90> davidcalle, apparently the user states that both are installed but the daemons are not running for some reason
<nik90> davidcalle: he checked the existence of the package using apt-cache policy unity-lens-application
<davidcalle> mhr3, what do you think ? ^
<nik90> maybe I should ask him to just try unity --reset and see if it solves his problem??
<mhr3> starting the lens daemons manually will probably spit some error
<mhr3> would be nice to know what kind of
<mhr3> nik90, ^^
<nik90> mhr, how do you start the daemon manuall?
<nik90> manually*
<mhr3> /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<davidcalle> /usr/lib/unity-lens-music/unity-music-daemon
<nik90> mhr, davidcalle..nice synchronisation :)
<nik90> I'll inform the user
<nik90> thnx
<mhall119> more Hello Unity updates: http://mhall119.com/2012/04/hello-unity-episode-3-4/
 * mfisch just gave a presentation on Singlet
<mfisch> it was well received
<mhall119> mfisch: awesome@
<mhall119> !
<mfisch> mhall119: they wanted to know if singlet was here for the long haul, and I said yes, but of course have no proof
<mfisch> mhall119: the best part is that I presented it as "Singlet" and "The Old Way"
<mhall119> mfisch: it's here at least as long as I am, which I certainly hope is long haul :)
<mhall119> "The Old Way" isn't quite accurate
<mfisch> mhall119: true
<mfisch> mhall119: the "traditional way"
<mhall119> it's also the only way for non-Python lenses and scopes, or anything more complex
<seb128> mhr3, hey, do you know if bug #915203 is a lens side issue? a design decision?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915203 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Unity 5.0: Not all music shows up in Music lens" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915203
<seb128> mhr3, i.e having limited number of songs and albums listed
<mhr3> seb128, i'm sure would like to put 20 thousand items in the lens, people who implemented the lens didn't
<mhr3> ..design would like...
<seb128> mhr3, ok, so unity-lens-music is the right component? i.e it's coming from the backend side?
<mhr3> yes, its implemented to list only up to 100 items
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<hyperair> any lightdm devs around?
<hyperair> how does lightdm find out what wallpaper the user is using?
<mdeslaur> hyperair: it asks accountsservice IIRC
<hyperair> mdeslaur: i see. is it possible to get lightdm to pull the entire wallpaper image through this as well?
<hyperair> mdeslaur: if you use a custom wallpaper in your $HOME (i don't see where else you would put it) and chmod o-r $HOME, lightdm refuses to log in.
<hyperair> not getting the wallpaper is one thing, but not being able to log in is ridiculous
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/987614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 987614 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Stuck at login screen with status "Logging in..."" [Undecided,New]
<hyperair> we have this bug here
<mdeslaur> hyperair: well, that's a bug. It should be able to obtain the wallpaper so it doesn't bypass permissions, but shouldn't fail either
<mdeslaur> s/should/shouldn't/
<hyperair> it looks like background.vala:138 loads it directly in the unity greeter process
<mdeslaur> hyperair: I'm not a lightdm developer, can't help you any further
<hyperair> ah, okay thanks anyway
<mfisch> mhall119: do you have a simple example of something too complex for singlet?
<mhall119> mfisch: the video lens would be one
<mfisch> mhall119: whats the reason?
<mfisch> mhall119: trying to think of an example to tell people and explain why
<mhall119> mfisch: mostly just because Singlet only covers simple cases
<mhall119> you can do more complex stuff using Singlet, but you don't get any real benefit from using Singlet at that point
<mhall119> it's like Quickly, good for small fast development, but once you reach a certain size it doesn't do you much good anymore
<mfisch> got it
<bschaefer> lamalex, hey, so thomi and I might have figured out why the ibus test don't work
<lamalex> nice!
<bschaefer> I pushed some changes last night, but it didn't seem to fix it
<bschaefer> it seems when you hold ctrl+space down, ibus toggles on/off
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> are we turning it off?
<bschaefer> I think it is how fast we detect tabing
<bschaefer> for the hud
<bschaefer> so events come through faster, so holding it down
<bschaefer> will push that event through nux multiple times
<bschaefer> I have a different solution but Im not sure how much I like it :(
<bschaefer> lamalex, o yeah to reproduce the problem on a local machine. Go into test_ibus.py and under def activate_ibus change the press/release time to 0.5
<lamalex> so it's purely timing issue?
<lamalex> yarrr
<bschaefer> that is what it looks like...
<bschaefer> but that is the only way I can reproduce it on a local machine...
<bschaefer> I changed the time to 0.05 last night, but it still fails so I think a fix is to iterate from 0.2 to 0.9 and try and press/release ctrl+space
<bschaefer> if it activates its the go, else it will drop out and fail on an assert
<lamalex> bschaefer, after doing that- now it fails without setting the time for me
<bschaefer> hmm really?
<bschaefer> what test are you running?
<lamalex> autopilot.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsPinyin.test_simple_input_dash
<bschaefer> ok, ill see if I can get the same
<bschaefer> lamalex, hmm mine works after setting it back to default
<lamalex> odd
<bschaefer> yeah...
<bschaefer> I have a branch that should find the correct time for presssing ctrl+space...
<bschaefer> which should find a correct time, if the timing is the issue
<lamalex> odd that this is the only place where key press timing is an issue
<lamalex> so you think you understand the root cause of this?
<bschaefer> I think it has to do with ctrl+space getting pushing into ibus multiple times in nux
<bschaefer> yeah, the problem is Ctrl+Space can change to anything...
<bschaefer> also gnome seems to toggle it
<bschaefer> but just not as much
<bschaefer> well not on pinyin...it really is up to ibus engine then
<bschaefer> lamalex, this is one possible fix...https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/ibus-ap-test-range-time/+merge/103544
<lamalex> bschaefer, this is such a hack :\
<bschaefer> lamalex, I know....Ill spend today looking into fixing this in nux
<lamalex> thomi, review my branch when you're back! https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/unity.ap-switcher-emu/+merge/103338
<gema> hey , wondering if unity is supposed to show the launcher bar and the top bar on all of my screens (3 of them)
<gema> and also if the mouse is supposed to get stuck when moving from one to the next (which I find rather annoying)
<seb128> gema, yes and yes, and both can be changed in the system settings
<gema> seb128: you are a lifesaver
<seb128> gema, well the top bar can't, but the display configuration dialog has a combo to select if the launcher should on one screen, which one in that case, or on all screens
<seb128> gema, it has a config to turn off the stickyness between screens as well (which is there so you can easily get to a scrollbar against the border)
<gema> seb128: already much more usable for me
<gema> seb128: thanks
<seb128> gema, yw!
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> bschaefer: pong
<thomi> lamalex: ok
<bschaefer> hey
<bschaefer> soo that fix didn't work :I(
<bschaefer> :(
<lamalex> wah
<bschaefer> thomi, ill see if this is a possible fix in nux. The problem is there are multiple keys to activate/deactivate ibus and you can add/subtract from that list
<thomi> bschaefer: I saw - odd huh?
<bschaefer> yeaah
<thomi> lamalex: is there any way to run an identical environment to the one the jenkins instance uses locally?
<bschaefer> so it must have a min slow time, ie it is always 0.5 or higher
<bschaefer> if it is a timing issue
<seb128> thomi, hey
<lamalex> thomi, i mean it should be possible to run the nfsbuild root script stuff locally
<lamalex> but im not sure how you'd boot the overlayfs image. you'd need a second machine to pxe boot
<thomi> lamalex: hmmm
<seb128> thomi, lamalex, bschaefer: is there any chance one of you help writing a test for https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/unity/usc-launcher-fix-982921/+merge/102257
<lamalex> i guess really you need a jenkins master and slave set up in your apt
<bschaefer> VirtualBox has pxe
<seb128> it will not make into the first SRU otherwise
<seb128> i.e mvo is maintaining software-center but is not familiar with the unity test framework and he's busy with the precise release (he's looking at i.e upgrade bugs as well)
<thomi> lamalex: ok, another idea - do you think we could duplicate the autopilot-run job into another jenkins job that we fire off manualkly? We could point it at a custom unity branch, so we can try things out and run the tests in an identical environment without having to merge with trunk.
<lamalex> thomi, yah for sure
<lamalex> just make a new job and copy from dx-autopilot run and change the branch ha
<thomi> lamalex: we can just go ahead and do that, or do we need to ask someone?
<lamalex> thomi, on it
<thomi> lamalex: thanks!
<thomi> bschaefer: now we can try some wacky fixes and not have to merge with trunk :)
<bschaefer> sweet!
<thomi> seb128: looking into it...
<seb128> thomi, thanks ;-)
<bschaefer> I have a bad hack to check if it is a timing issue
<bschaefer> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/ibus-ap-test-range-time/+merge/103544
<bschaefer> we should be able to use that to check if/what is the timing problem
<thomi> bschaefer: you want to at least sleep before that if statement. It will take a while for unity to update
<thomi> you could use wait_for, but then you'd be sleeping 10 seconds each time it didn't work
<thomi> also, the more I think about this, the less I think it's a timing issue
<bschaefer> hmm yeah,
<thomi> The times seem similar to what works for me locally
<thomi> and we're seeing 100% failure rate
<thomi> so I suspect it's something a bit more basic.
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> bschaefer: a vlue might be to look at what changed when they all started failing?
<bschaefer> im hoping...
<bschaefer> Ill look through the logs
<lamalex> thomi, where do we want this branch
<lamalex> lp:~unity-team/unity/ibus-tests
<lamalex> sound good?
<thomi> yup
<thomi> lamalex: we can always tweak the jenkins job config to point it elsewhere, right?
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> also going to change the ap run command to just run ibus tests
<lamalex> save time
<bschaefer> lamalex, awesome, thanks!
<lamalex> (will do a test run to make sure we're still seeing same fails this way)
<bschaefer> thomi, man, im looking at these test and it has been failing to activate ibus for a while...
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah
<lamalex> ok should be set to build on every commit
<bschaefer> thomi, the first build to not activate ibus correctly
<bschaefer> though that is for pinyin only
<bschaefer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-run/695/#showFailuresLink
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, so what changed in that build? can you see the bzr revno?
<thomi> look in the console output for the default configuration
<bschaefer> yeah, I started looking for where they ALL started failing
<bschaefer> goes to do that
<bschaefer> thomi Now on revision 2206.
 * bschaefer goes to look at that rev
<thomi> uh oh - dx-autopilot-run build just failed.
<lamalex> i might have cancelled it
<lamalex> i forgot to change the downstream job to the ibus job
<lamalex> s/might have//
<bschaefer> thomi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/changes/2206
<bschaefer> im just going to dig until if find anything useful haha
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg so a problem, a problem happen between rev 2120 - 2206...since the jenkins test fail for a while
<bschaefer> unity rev 2120-2206
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> bschaefer: it could also be a change in the autopilot infrastructure branch that caused it
<bschaefer> Ill see if I can find where ALL start failing as that doesn't help at all
<thomi> ...or a change oin nux.
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> lamalex: I take it you didn't want to go the extra step and use the Eventually() matcher in your switcher refactor branch?
<thomi> I guess it makes sense to do that in a separate branch
<lamalex> thomi, where? i thought i did
<thomi> oh, ok, there are some, I didn't get to them yet
<thomi> I'll add a note in my review
<lamalex> there are some places where I couldn't use it- for instance the mode property isn't from introspection
<lamalex> i added a card to extend wait_for so that you can use it on properties not added by introspection
<bschaefer> thomi, wow even more odd things. What happen to jenkins dx ap builds 723-763?
<bschaefer> because after that is were all start to fail
 * thomi looks
<bschaefer> and it could have happened in unity form 2228-2275
<bschaefer> :(
<lamalex> erm well, good news- all the tests fail
<bschaefer> haha
<lamalex> good news in that we get the same results as in the normal AP env with only running ibus tests
<thomi> \o/
<bschaefer> yeah
<lamalex> but you know, still bad news
<lamalex> :P
<thomi> it'd be funny if they all passed :)
<bschaefer> I would .... idk
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> that would be very inconsistent
<thomi> bschaefer: let me finish this review for alex, do the standup, then I'll investigate - will you be around still in 20 minutes?
<bschaefer> yup!
<bschaefer> Ill dig some more
<lamalex> bschaefer, thomi i would just say screw it and have a seperate ibus job
<thomi> ibus job?
<bschaefer> I ment to dig through nux and the ibus api those logs aren't going to be very helpful :(
<lamalex> thomi, as in we'd have two AP test jobs, one for most of the tests one for the ibus tests
<lamalex> of course that's moot becuase they failed
<lamalex> but had they passed...
<bschaefer> or if we can get them to pass :)
<thomi> lamalex: https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/unity.ap-switcher-emu/+merge/103338/comments/223103  just a few small tweaks needed :)
<thomi> looke awesome otherwise
<lamalex> sick
<lamalex> will fix now
<lamalex> damn i thought i changed that docstring about the tuple
<lamalex> wth
<gema> can you guys help me add a console based app to the launcher?
<gema> nevermind, got it already
<NotALamer> hey how does unity figure out what icon and title to use for alt-tab
<NotALamer> having trouble getting an application to show up properly
<NotALamer> unity is calling it win0 and giving it a generic icon
<NotALamer> but xwininfo gives the correct title
<thomi> bschaefer: still around?
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah
<thomi> ...just looking for clues as to the ibus failures...
<bschaefer> thomi, was just pulling/compiling that unity-team/ibus-tests branch
<bschaefer> yeah, the logs don't seems to help besides a general time line
<bschaefer> do you want to push a test in to see if we can find a press/release time that works?
<bschaefer> worst case is we can show it is'nt a timing issue
<bschaefer> thomi, what if we hold Ctrl, then tab space very fast
<bschaefer> instead of having it be "Ctrl+Space"
<thomi> bschaefer: worth a shot, although it shouldn't make any difference.
<bschaefer> i know :(
<thomi> I suspect this is an environmental thing.
<bschaefer> ok
<bschaefer> dam I wonder if ibus ever gets activated at all
<bschaefer> we should start with push some debugging changes I suppose
<bschaefer> thomi, can we print out 'ps aux' on that VM?
<bschaefer> ps aux | grep ibus
<thomi> bschaefer: sure, if you use subprocess and log it in a test
<thomi> now that we have a junk branch to push to that's easy :)
<thomi> good idea BTW :)
<thomi> bschaefer: you want me to set that up?
<bschaefer> haha that is true, sure!
<thomi> ok, I'm on it
<bschaefer> I can look it up, but Ill start trying to figure out how this could happen w/o a timing issue
<bschaefer> very odd
<bschaefer> and thanks, I like being able to debug things manually haha
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet also found a good spot in put a print statement in SearchBar.cpp to see if im active gets set
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> did you want to throw it in your branch when you get a chance?
<thomi> bschaefer: I just pushed a new revision of that testing branch
<thomi> bschaefer: also, your print statemnt won't work, since we're not compiling unity from the branch, only running the autopilot tests
<bschaefer> oo
<bschaefer> ok
 * bschaefer goes to look up some python ibus api
<bschaefer> maybe we can add some ibus stuff in the emulator for debugging
<thomi> sure
<thomi> ok, i just kicked off a new run of the debugging jenkins job
<bschaefer> cool
<bschaefer> also got that jenkins indicator it is awesome
<thomi> thanks :)
<bschaefer> o you made it? haha
<thomi> yeah,. one of my side projects
<thomi> there's several things that I need to fix in it, but it's useful at least
<bschaefer> awesome, didn't check who pushed it to launchpad, just pulled it and ran it
<bschaefer> yeah!
<thomi> bschaefer: there's a PPA as well
<bschaefer> O, well it worked from launchpad haha
<tiredGeek> On Pangolin, desktop is blank when trying to use vncserver for a remote session.  Can Unity be redirected to another X display?
<thomi> hmmm, the ibus test jenkins jobs eems to be hanging
<bschaefer> yeah, Im trying to see if we can push the trigger signal through ibus
<bschaefer> instead of pressing ctrl+space...
<bschaefer> I know how to get the list of shortcuts but need to look more
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm, tht's odd. My debug test fails in a strange way on the server
 * bschaefer looking
<bschaefer> thomi, so hud doesn't want to show now?
<thomi> ok, I made it even simpler
<bschaefer> odd
<thomi> pushing a version that just does the 'ps' command without trying to show or hide the hud
<thomi> re-running it now
<bschaefer> alright, also I wonder what would happen if you ran "ibus-setup", isn't it taking a video the whole test?
<bschaefer> so we could in a sense have a video of the test, screen shots of ibus-set if anything is wrong with it?
<bschaefer> setup*
<thomi> sure, except you'd only see the first tab.
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> let's see what this produces first
<bschaefer> agree
<thomi> brb
<bschaefer> ok
<mhall119> mhr3: are global search strings still stored in .props.search_string?
<mhall119> mhr3: I'm trying to help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/125121/unity-lens-not-included-in-global-search/125186#125186
<mhr3> mhall119, i dont think there was such property... ever :)
<mhall119> uh...
<mhr3> mhall119, not on scopes anyway
<mhr3> oh... it is on the LensSearch instance of course
<mhall119> yeah
 * mhr3 needs time to process stuff this late :P
<mhall119> which gets passed to the function listening to search-changed signals, right?
<mhr3> yep
<mhall119> mhr3: so, Singlet sets search_in_global=False all the time, is it possible that it would still get a search_changed signal on a gloabl search, but with an empty search string?
<mhr3> mhall119, are we talking strictly 12.04?
<mhall119> I assume, since Singlet only works at all in 12.04
<mhr3> cause there was a race in unity4 were that could happen
<mhr3> but afaict i fixed it :)
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, did you see the results?
<bschaefer> looking at it right now
<bschaefer> and comparing
<thomi> looks good to me
<bschaefer> thomi, I have ibus-daemon --xim
<bschaefer> and that log has
<bschaefer> ibus-daemon -d --xim
<bschaefer> I need to look up what that -d does
<thomi> -d = daemonise
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> hmm
<mhr3> mhall119, so, no it shouldn't, and if it does sound alarms :)
<mhall119> mhr3: ok, I'll see what responses I get from my current comments, thanks
<mhr3> mhall119, i feel bad when i chat with you, you don't make mistakes and you put commas where they should be :P
<mhr3> not to mention the capital I :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> my mother was a paralegal, taught me to write on one of those old smash-the-keys typewriters
<mhall119> I still put two spaces after a period, despite all my subsequent English teachers yelling at me for it
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg, so im still not sure what could cause this besides that toggling problem.
<mhall119> I still make typos though, if you're paying attention
<bschaefer> thomi, when I had ibus set to press/release at 0.5 it was failing consistently for me
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm
<bschaefer> thomi, hmmm, should we just go ahead and eliminate a timing issue by seeing if the ibus can get active?
<thomi> bschaefer: if you look at this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/3/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/testReport/autopilot.tests.test_ibus/IBusTestsAnthy/test_simple_input_dash_user_commit_j_/?
<thomi> it looks to me like the tap is taking just less than 200mS
<thomi> ...which seems reasonable?
<mhr3> mhall119, good, otherwise i'd have to assume you installed some clever autocorrect in your irc client :)
<bschaefer> thomi, it says 50 ms doesn't it?
<bschaefer> for ctrl+space
<bschaefer> thomi, also how accurate are those times? it seems like it just prints the var you push into the function
<thomi> bschaefer: nope, 201 ms
<bschaefer> thomi, wait where are you looking?
<bschaefer> Pressing keys 'Ctrl+Space' with delay 0.050000
<thomi> oh nuts - I'm being an idiot
<thomi> was looking at the Ctrl+a :(
<thomi> right, so 23mS for the space key
<bschaefer> how are you getting 23ms?
<bschaefer> 23mS?
<thomi> 22:03:54.965 DEBUG X11:194 - Sending press event for key:
<thomi> 22:03:55.017 DEBUG X11:197 - Sending release event for key:
<bschaefer> oo
<bschaefer> ok yeah duh
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> hmm that is very odd
<bschaefer> this would be funny. So you can kill the ibus daemon and the ap test starts a new one when you open an engine
<bschaefer> so I think a new daemon is getting started each test...nevermind that idea does no where...
<davidcalle> jono, poing
<jono> hey davidcalle
<thomi> hmmmm
<jono> davidcalle, nice work on the lens!
<jono> davidcalle, I responded to your mail on the list
<bschaefer> thomi, so, what could we be missing that we have but jenkins doesn't
<bschaefer> could we have*
<jono> davidcalle, also, we have #ubuntu-accomplishments if you ever want to hang out there
<bschaefer> ugg that is worded very badly...
<thomi> bschaefer: possibly an engine, but they should be installed, and the tests should skip if it can't find the engine
<bschaefer> or I just can't read right now haha
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, we could print out all engines
<davidcalle> jono, thanks. I've seen your answer, when are you going to push your API changes to the PPA ?
<jono> davidcalle, the PPA has now been updated
<jono> davidcalle, so you should be good to go
<davidcalle> Oh, cool
<jono> when you have updated the lens I will install the PPA and test too :-)
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm, I'm going to try some things...
<bschaefer> thomi, alright...
<bschaefer> ill try to think of something...
<bschaefer> haha
 * thomi kicks off another jenkins run
<bschaefer> ugg I have to leave in 20 min
<bschaefer> thomi, what are you testing?
<thomi> I added a bunch more debugging statements, and made the sleep after we restart the ibus daemon a bit more sensible
<bschaefer> cool!
<bschaefer> I like the graph, Test Results Trend, all red
<thomi> heh
<bschaefer> thomi, I don't think it's an engine problem. I removed hangul and those test just reported back as no test taken
<bschaefer> so it seem to skip them :(
<thomi> good
<bschaefer> well yeah
<bschaefer> haha
<thomi> I'm getting virtualbox set up to PXE boot the remastered CD, so I should have anidentical setupo
<thomi> *seup
 * thomi waits for CD to download...
<bschaefer> yeah, I'll end up doing that when I get back form this seminar I have to go too...
<bschaefer> to*
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg well I have to go for a bit. Ill be back in a couple hours, good luck!
<thomi> cheers
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-26
<bschaefer_> hey thomi
<thomi> Hi
<bschaefer_> I saw you fixed a setUpClass
<bschaefer_> what was wrong with it?
 * bschaefer_ checking the diff
<thomi> 'twas my fault...
<thomi> The SetUpClass was being called with the class isntance, which doesn't include class-attributes of derived classes
<thomi> so 'engine_name' didn't exist
<bschaefer_> oo
<thomi> ...but it didn't fix anything
<bschaefer_> :(
<thomi> so now I'm stumped
<bschaefer_> I was thinking we should really just try to see if we can get ibus to activate once!
<bschaefer_> by any means
<thomi> I'm trying to get a virtualbox machine to PXE boot like the jenkins instance does - that way I can debug the issue
<bschaefer_> yeah
<thomi> ...but I'm having issues with the prepare-cd script right now
<bschaefer_> I just got back, Ill start downloading the CD
<bschaefer_> o that sucks
<thomi> you know the script does that for you, right?
<bschaefer_> nope
<thomi> grabL
<bschaefer_> I don't even know where the script is
<thomi> lp:~unity-team/autopilot/infrastructure
<bschaefer_> sweet
<bschaefer_> thomi, I still cant get out of my head a timing issue...because so far that is the only way we can reproduce it...
<bschaefer_> or at lease something close to it
<thomi> bschaefer_: it might be useful then to compare a timing profile of what we see on the jenkins instance with what we see locally
<bschaefer_> o yeah, hmm let me fail it really quick to see those x11 times
<bschaefer_> maybe x11 received those  events but nux took some time doing anything with it
<bschaefer_> thomi, one that fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/946645/
<bschaefer_> and it doesn't say much
<bschaefer_> it's about 500 mS apart
<bschaefer> thomi, so it definitely isn't a timing issue :(
<thomi> :(
<bschaefer> I just ran that brute force thingy and they still all failed, took like an hour to run haha
<bschaefer> thomi, did you have a video of it failing?
<bschaefer> do*
<thomi> should be on the jenkins instance, just like the regular one
<bschaefer> I don't have private access
<bschaefer> I just want to see what the keyboard indicator does during a test
<thomi> should be on the public one too
 * thomi looks
<thomi> bschaefer: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/11/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/artifact/artifacts/
<bschaefer> then I have no clue where it is
<bschaefer> thanks!
<thomi> OBVIOUSLY :)
<thomi> who wouldn't guess that URL?
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> I almost did
<bschaefer> that is REALLY ODD!
<bschaefer> the indicator isn't changing at all!
<bschaefer> thomi, what if, somehow the active engine isn't getting set?
<bschaefer> thomi, so if there is no engine, ctrl+space will do nothing
<thomi> bschaefer: good idea, I'll patch our test branch to ensure that's not the case.
<thumper> bschaefer: hi
<bschaefer> cool, I was just about to push some debugging info, but that one sounds better
<bschaefer> thumper, hi
<bschaefer> thumper, I pinged you earlier to set up a meeting with you when ever you have time (if you can ever get any haha)
<thumper> ok... perhaps tomorrow morning my time?
<bschaefer> sure!
<bschaefer> I should be on before you haha
<bschaefer> thumper, also found what was causing those destructor crashes :)
<thumper> I saw the merges
<thumper> is it working cleanly now?
<bschaefer> cool, there are still some problems with compiz it seems
<bschaefer> but unity plugin works 100% for me now
<bschaefer> wobbly window sometimes crashes, but not as much
 * bschaefer can't get wobbly window to crash anymore
<bschaefer> so someone might have fixed those already :)
<bschaefer> thomi, ooo you  made some changes?
<Andy80> my sincere congratulations to everyone for the Pangolin release that I'm really enjoying on my Netbook and on my mother's notebook, but I'm going to re-install Oneiric on my desktop PC, because I really cannot stand 7-8 crashes and complete freeze at day, because of a damn Nvidia videocard (yes, I've tried also nouveau driver and it doesn't work).
 * Andy80 so sad..
<Daekdroom> The issue with the nvidia binary is known by Nvidia.
<mhall119> Andy80: they're trying to get the driver fixed
<Daekdroom> (and apparently does not affect the 295.33 driver)
<Andy80> Daekdroom: I also tried the 295.33 version, thanks to a non-updated PPA, but I'm experimenting the same instability issues
<Andy80> so I can't see any other solution on this particular PC
<Andy80> Daekdroom: I've tried also nouveau (substituting "nvidia" with "nouveau" in xorg.conf) but in that case Xorg doesn't start at all. I'm prompted to text mode and if I try to "sudo service lightdm restart" the whole system hangs.
<Andy80> if you have any other solution to make nouveau work correctly, I'll be happy to test it
<Andy80> before wiping everything
<Daekdroom> Andy80, I believe in order to use nouveau you have to fully uninstall the nvidia binary
<Daekdroom> Because the binary replaces some xorg parts.
<Andy80> Daekdroom: can I un-activate it from the "binary drivers" settings? (jockey or what else is its name)
<Daekdroom> That should do. (if it doesn't, it'd be very counter-intuitive, wouldn't it?)
<Daekdroom> And yeah, jockey-gtk
<Andy80> ok, I try... and I hope I'll be able to manually set the resolution in xorg.conf because my monitor cannot be detected since I'm using a VGA Switch
 * Andy80 restart I'll be right back
<digital> sup
<Andy80> Daekdroom: ok, I think nouveau drivers are running, because I removed nvidia one... but now the resolution is 1024x768 and the monitor blinks every 10 seconds more or less (poor my eyes!) how can I manually set 1650x1080? I had a proper xorg.conf to do this, but it was made for the nvidia binary driver... if I copy-paste it somewhere, could you please tell me how to adapt it for nouveau driver?
<Daekdroom> I could try.
<Andy80> Daekdroom: ok, here it is http://pastebin.com/07fNxdK5
<Daekdroom> Huh.. I think there are some nvidia-binary specific parameters there.
<Andy80> Daekdroom: yes... that's what I'd like to remove... or at least I just need to manually set 1650x1080 resolution, since it cannot be detected automatically (VGA Switch in use)
<Daekdroom> No. What I meant is that the resolution is set in an unconventional way.
<Andy80> Daekdroom: yes, you mean this line: Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050_60 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<Daekdroom> Yeah. Never saw that before.
<Andy80> Daekdroom: but my question is: how do I manually set the resolution in xorg.conf ?
<Daekdroom> Modelines.
<Daekdroom> But I recall the last time I had to use them on my radeon, they didn't work.
<Andy80> I really can't watch this monitor blinking damn it
<Andy80> let me try a new reboot
<Andy80> Daekdroom: the #nouveau guys helped me :) I'm now running their driver in full resolution :) let's hope it doesn't crash this one too! p.s: how do I know if I'm running Unity or Unity-2D?
<Daekdroom> Andy80, does 'ps aux | grep unity' mention anything with unity-2d ?
<Andy80> Daekdroom: no, it doesn't
<Andy80> p.s: I still have to reboot :)
<fusiontemp> anyone around
<Andy80> why unity-scope-video-remote uses http://videosearch.ubuntu.com service to look for videos instead of using proper API?
<mhall119> Andy80: probably to provide caching and not over-burden the source's APIs
<Andy80> mhall119: uhm.... but the problem is that it's not working at all... I tried many search terms and nothing is found, not easy to debug if it passes throug a remote service
<nixternal> creating a custom dist for an appliance, and i would like our core application to place an icon in the launcher during install. creating the custom dist right now in a chroot and trying to figure out where stuff goes. how can i do what i am trying to do?
<mhall119> Andy80: it seems to be working for me...have you filed a bug
<mhall119> ?
<Andy80> mhall119: yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-video-remote/+bug/989109
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 989109 in unity-scope-video-remote (Ubuntu) "Video lens doesn't find almost anything online" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> Andy80: ok, thanks
<Andy80> you're welcome :)
<nixternal> creating a custom dist for an appliance, and i would like our core application to place an icon in the launcher during install. creating the custom dist right now in a chroot and trying to figure out where stuff goes. how can i do what i am trying to do?
<nixternal> note, if another 40+ minutes goes by w/o an answer, I will switch to all CAPS! :D I kid, I kid!
<lamalex> thomi, i fixed up that branch can you re-reviwe?
<thomi> lamalex: sure, got a link handy?
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/unity.ap-switcher-emu/+merge/103338
<thomi> lamalex: you need to configure your editor to at least display trailing whitespace, or (even better) trim it automatically
<thomi> lamalex: if you like I can traim the whitespace and push up a branch for you to merge
<lamalex> wtf is going on with this white space
<lamalex> i dont see it
<lamalex> and my editor /is/ set up to show it
<lamalex> thomi, which file?
<thomi> both switcher.py and test_switcher.py
<thomi> lamalex: this branch has the fixes: lp:~thomir/unity/unity.ap-switcher-emu
<thomi> I guess if you merge it in and do a diff you'll see where the issues were.. or something
<thomi> other than that though, it looks good
<thomi> oh, and I changed one PEP257 thing.
<thomi> if you ping me when that's merged I can approve it
<lamalex> pushing up now (with yours merged in)
<lamalex> did you and bschaefer get anywhere on this ibus tests
<bschaefer> lamalex, thomi yeah, I think I might know what the problem is now....it isn't a timing issue
<thomi> My changes late last night were... revealing :)
<bschaefer> lamalex, does jenkins install the ibus engines every time it runs?
<bschaefer> yeah I know, finally haha!
<thomi> for some reason the engine isn't getting set O.0
<bschaefer> thomi, try this, sudo apt-get remove ibus-anthy; sudo apt-get install ibus-anthy then run the anthy ibus test locally
<bschaefer> it can't activate it
<thomi> bschaefer: the engines are installed as part of the nfsroot build job
<thomi> ooooh!
<bschaefer> so we need to reboot
<bschaefer> after we install those engines
<thomi> what. that....
<bschaefer> or I have I have to figure out what it needs...
<thomi> I'll look into that today... just as soon as I've had some breakfast
<bschaefer> cool! Enjoy, also happy release day :)
<bschaefer> even though your in the future
<thomi> err, thanks.
<thomi> it's a bacon-and-eggs day I think, to celebrate...
<bschaefer> haha that sounds like an everyday breakfast
<thomi> most days I just drink coffee until lunchtime
 * thomi -> kitchen
<bschaefer> coffee time!!
<lamalex> bschaefer, that's not it..
<lamalex> they get installed to an overlayfs, and then pxe booted over that
<lamalex> so it's not like they get installed to a running vm and then it needs a reboot
<lamalex> theyre installed and unpacked before anything is ever booted
<bschaefer> lamalex, hmm well at lease we still know that the engines are not getting set...somehow
<malin> mhall119: I tried to intall this on my computer, following the steps on this page: http://mhall119.com/2012/02/singlet-quickly-better-faster-simpler/
<malin> gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/gYzdvu4t
<mhall119> malin: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/
<mhall119> it's "quickly create unity-lens unity-lens-<lens-name>" now
<malin> ah
<malin> so maybe the blog should be upgraded or something?
<malin> anyway. Thanx
<malin> mhall119: that gives me another error http://pastebin.com/8PmNUDVD
<malin> mhall119: ah, sorry, I will follow the guide at the create a wikipedia-lens instead.
<thomi> Right.
 * thomi tries to get his head in the game
<bschaefer> this is such an odd problem....so why can't we assign an available engine in jenkin but we can locally? Could we somehow be missing a dependency?
<thomi> dunno, but we'll figure it out
<thomi> at least now we can reproduce it!
<bschaefer> yeah, and at lease we know what is going on instead of being lost haha
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> having that second jenkins job really helped here
<bschaefer> yeah, also ibus-pinyin is installed by default...so something is messing up when it comes to setting th elist
<bschaefer> the engine list*
<intrader> Is there a way to recover passphrase for deja backup?. I did not notice that it was encrypting and now I have an unreadable backup
<intrader> Is there a way to recover passphrase for deja backup?. I did not notice that it was encrypting and now I have an unreadable backup
<intrader> I have browsed web, and sugestion is that it not possible to recover passphrase. If I have the private key, can I decrypt the backup files?
<thomi> bschaefer: I have bad news
<bschaefer> :(
<bschaefer> thomi, what is it?
<thomi> I know why it's not working for you, and it's not the same as why it's failing on the server
<thomi> after installing an engine, you need to restart the ibus daemon
<thomi> before it appears in the list of active engines. That's not what's causing the issue on the server
<thomi> if you do 'killall ibus-daemon' right after installing ibus-anthy it'll work again
<bschaefer> that's how I got it working again
<bschaefer> lamalex mention that couldn't be the problem a little big ago :(
<bschaefer> bit*
<lamalex> bschaefer, yes- he says that's NOT the problem on the server
<bschaefer> yeah
<lamalex> but it could be the problem locally
<lamalex> ah right sorry
<lamalex> you're agreeing :P
<bschaefer> well I was just trying to reproduce the problem haha
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> hmmmmm, so why is set_list failing....
<bschaefer> thomi, could you add some debugging in before and after set_list?
<thomi> bschaefer: sure, just in a call right now
<bschaefer> hmm but that won't tell us anything new...never mind
<thomi> will look into it afterwards though
<bschaefer> ok, im just trying to come up with a new idea haha
<thomi> yeah, something odd is going on there
<bschaefer> very...
<bschaefer> thomi, ooo what if try to set a global_engine!
<saschakb> intrader: try you're root password on the file. https://answers.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+question/193702
<bschaefer> just to try and get any ibus engine to get activated
<thomi> bschaefer: could do, but It's not a final solution :(
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> ok, I'll try that
<bschaefer> im just wondering how or what could be causing a communication problem on the server and not locally
<bschaefer> we can get info from ibus but what if we can't set anything for some reason...
<thomi> Well, setting it globally leads to other issues it seems
<bschaefer> whats that?
<bschaefer> thomi, you also have to enable global engines
<thomi> seems like the activation signal doesn't always get through
<thomi> yeah, we are
<thomi> we had that code in there from ages ago, remember?
<thomi> it's what we tried first, before doing it properly :)
<bschaefer> yeah haha :)
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> thomi, it doesn't work for you locally that is?
<thomi> correct
<bschaefer> very strange
<thomi> that's odd - I get a DBusException with a message that says "Cannot find engine: hangul"
<thomi> but it appears in the available engine list
<bschaefer> thomi, I think it has to be in the active list to activate it
<thomi> oh, that would explain it.
<bschaefer> which is why we switched to the correct way of doing it :)
<thomi> this would be so much easier if ibus had a documented API
<bschaefer> yeah...
<bschaefer> it's really hard to dig through its signals and dbus messages
<thomi> nope, that doesn't help either. I think we're going backwards here
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah...
<bschaefer> ok, so, im trying to figure out if a something isn't getting installed correctly
 * bschaefer doesn't know how that could happen though
<lalalanickname> Hello
<lalalanickname> i would like to implement switch-off for chameleon effect. But i need advice on how it should be implemented and someone who can review my patch.
<bschaefer> thomi, what if we could just take the available engines and set them all...
<bschaefer> thomi, I swore I did that once with only a couple lines of code...
<bschaefer> i swear*
<thomi> bschaefer: sure, but I don't see how that would help
<bschaefer> thomi, this is an odd question but is the jenkins VM using guest as the user?
<bschaefer> yeah...as it would just fail normally
<thomi> bschaefer: no, 'ubuntu'
<bschaefer> dam
<bschaefer> and switching to guess account and back has broken my mouse :(
<thomi> hha
<bschaefer> thomi, don't laugh! That was really weird...apparently my guess login was still active so it was stealing my mouse
<thomi> heh
<bschaefer> hmm ok...i've been trying to download a daily build for 2 hours...
<bschaefer> im going to try to and install a fresh iso and see if I can get the same problem
<lalalanickname> i would like to implement switch-off for chameleon effect. But i need advice on how it should be implemented and someone who can review my patch.
<bschaefer> thomi, did you ever have any luck getting that script working for setting up jenkins?
<thomi> bschaefer: I got close, It's still on my radar
<bschaefer> thomi, I was missing something and forgot about it
<thomi> oh?
<bschaefer> thomi, I hate to suggest this but could we print at all the packages installed on the VM?
<bschaefer> cat /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | gzip -d | grep '^Package:' | awk '{ print $2}'
<bschaefer> should work
<thomi> bschaefer: an easier way would eb to grab that as a build artifact.
<thomi> can I just grab that entire .gz file?
<bschaefer> I would think so
<bschaefer> can you ftp on the server?
<bschaefer> onto or ssh
<thomi> bschaefer: we can tell jenkins to collect files as build artifacts
<bschaefer> oo ok
<thomi> that's how we're exporting the videos
<thomi> I'll go set that up now
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah if we grab that we can gzip it
<bschaefer> hmm it would nice to make sure it has all the packages
<thomi> bschaefer: how about I just do 'dpkg -l' > file
<thomi> that seems much easier ;)
<bschaefer> sure, I have't really ever used dpkg
<bschaefer> yeah haha
 * bschaefer still has a lot to learn
<bschaefer> haha
<thomi> ok, it's queued up, so the next build will have it
<thomi> I'll post a link here when it appears
<bschaefer> alright, your indicator will let me know also :P
<bschaefer> thomi, also do you know if the active list is empty? or if it is just having a problem setting active lists?
<bschaefer> it should be empty though...
<thomi> The active list isn't what we expect
<thomi> I'll change it to print out what it was...
<bschaefer> it should be empty though...I can't see how it would have a full list
<bschaefer> but I still don't know what is causing this problem so we are missing something, most likely small
<semitones_tea> some people on #ubuntu are asking why they have unity on both monitors in dual monitor mode
<lalalanickname> i would like to implement switch-off for chameleon effect. But i need advice on how it should be implemented and someone who can review my patch.
<thomi> bschaefer: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/25/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/artifact/artifacts/installed-packages
<thomi> despite what it's mim-type says, it's a plain text file :)
 * bschaefer looking
<bschaefer> that's nice
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm the only thing I don't see on there is libibus-1.0-0-dev
<bschaefer> but I tried to remove that from my system and it didn't effect anything
<bschaefer> it's needed for what nux does with ibus
<thomi> bschaefer: it's needed for building, not for running
<bschaefer> yeha
<thomi> since we don't build anything on the machine we should be sweet
<bschaefer> hmm yeah, im going to get my txt a diff the two haha
<bschaefer> my install txt
<bschaefer> thomi, do you have gir1.2-ibus-1.0                                1.4.1-3ubuntu1                          Intelligent Input Bus - introspection data
<bschaefer> installed on your machine?
<bschaefer> it's on mine but not the VM
<thomi> yes
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> well Im going to remove it from mine and see what happens
<thomi> we don't use that module though
<thomi> maybe we should :)
<bschaefer> im not sure what it is
<bschaefer> or how I got it, because I removed all my ibus stuff earlier hah
<thomi> it looks very similar to the ibus module
<bschaefer> hmm
<thomi> yeah we shouldn't need it at all
<bschaefer> alright, Ill look some more through installed packages, though I think everything should be there
<bschaefer> if we get read info, I don't why we cant set the info
<bschaefer> hell it works for us locally, dammit
<thomi> I wonder if ibus has changed recently?
<thomi> hmm, that;s true
<bschaefer> last update was
<bschaefer> 2-07
<bschaefer> feb 07
<bschaefer> 2012
<bschaefer> I think it started failing possibly around that time
<bschaefer> in march
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmmm, that's suspicious
<bschaefer> ill check the version installed
<thomi> do you know what the previous version number was? We could try forcing it to install an older version
<bschaefer> thomi, I have the same ibus version as the one on the VM : (
<bschaefer>  ibus                                   1.4.1-3ubuntu1
<bschaefer> is what I have and the VM
<bschaefer> 1.4.0 is the older version
<thomi> hmmmm
<bschaefer> thomi, could you check your ~/.xinput folder
<thomi> I only have ~/.xinput.d/
<bschaefer> and see if under your default language it exports has XIM=ibus
<bschaefer> yeah that is what I ment sorry
<thomi> I just have two symlinks thereL
<thomi> en_NZ -> /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/none and en_NZ.backup -> /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus
<bschaefer> vi en_NZ
<bschaefer> to see if it has
<bschaefer> XIM=ibus
<bschaefer> or how ever you edit
<thomi> nope, it hjas "XIM="
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> well that means that doesn't really matter
<bschaefer> your .backup should have XIM=ibus
<bschaefer> as that is were it is linked
<thomi> yup
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm we could try to see if we could 'manually' set an active engine haha
<bschaefer> like open ibus-setup
<thomi> bschaefer: .... and then?
<bschaefer> see if it adds it
<bschaefer> i mean we are having problems adding any engine
<thomi> yeah, but how are you going to add it using ibus-setup?
<bschaefer> open 'ibus-setup'
<bschaefer> left arrow
<bschaefer> down arrow
<bschaefer> down arrow
<bschaefer> umm then add it, one sec there should be a consistent way to add one
<thomi> go for it!
<thomi> however, internally we're doing exactly what ibus-setup does under the hood, so...
<bschaefer> so it shouldn't work!
<bschaefer> that is what im hoping
<bschaefer> or if it does then we are doing something wrong
<bschaefer> thomi, if we assume the active list is empty then we can do this to add the first engine
<bschaefer> "ibus-setup"
<bschaefer> right, down, down, down, tab, tab, enter
<bschaefer> man this feels like a video game...haha
<thomi> it's the unity-equivilent of the konami code :)
<bschaefer> hahaha
 * bschaefer writing the test now
<bschaefer> is
<bschaefer> eh, lets see if this works
<thomi> bschaefer: I'm looking to see what they changed int he latest ibus
<thomi> perhaps they changed the way ibus-setup works under the hood
<thomi> ...although that doesn't explain why it works locally
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> ugg that part is throwing me through a loop
<bschaefer> why does ALL of ours work locally but none of the VMs
<bschaefer> my VM works also
<thomi> bschaefer: what did you say the older version of ibus was?
<bschaefer> 1.4.0
<bschaefer> code.google.com/ibus
<bschaefer> I think is the site
<bschaefer> code.google.com/p/ibus *
<thomi> hmmm
<bschaefer> thomi, also how do I start ibus-setup? I was using subprocess.call(..) but I would have to do a fork to then do key pressing...
<thomi> bschaefer: use subprocess.Popen
<thomi> there'
<thomi> s a flag you can set I think
<bschaefer> oo
<thomi> to not block
<bschaefer> sweet that worked
<bschaefer> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/948509/
<bschaefer> is what I have, and it works locally
<bschaefer> I put the sleeps because the 2 tabs were not working correctly, and just in case jenkins is a little slow
<thomi> bschaefer: cool - push it!
<bschaefer> alright!
<bschaefer> this will be interesting, plus we get a video out of it!
<thomi> bschaefer: theonly changes between 1.4.0 and 1.4.1 that might cause this are UI changes
<bschaefer> hmm so say a UI change causes the problem, why aren't we effect by it?
<bschaefer> ugg
<thomi> yeah, I don't think the issue is in the ibus package
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> I mean even if those changes get an engine activated, then what could be wrong with the set_engine in the ap test?
<bschaefer> thomi, what if when se set the engine, it doesn't have time to register it because it gets reset to fast
<thomi> hmmm, that's an idea
<bschaefer> do you know the spacs the VM's get?
<bschaefer> I could match it on one of my VMs
<bschaefer> specs*
<thomi> no idea, sorry
<thomi> I'm getting closer to having a PXE boot working though
<bschaefer> cool!
<bschaefer> ugg everyone seems to be downloading the new 12.04 so it's taking forever just to get my .iso file...
<bschaefer> but then I should have a VM up to test this locally
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, I'm poushing abranch that waits before restarting the daemon
<bschaefer> ok
<bschaefer> the next build hasn't started it seems
<bschaefer> ugg did I forget to push those changes haha
<bschaefer> cool, lets hope we get some more info about this!
<thomi> I just kicked off the next jenkins build
<bschaefer> sweet
<thomi> bschaefer: I have to go to lunch. talk to you later!
<bschaefer> alright!
<bschaefer> have a good lunch!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-27
<awwa> hi, what binary launches the HUD in unity2d?
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm do you know why jenkins hasent ran since my last push?
<thomi> nope, but I can poke it if you like
<bschaefer> that would be awesome
<bschaefer> I just want to get the video of the ibus-setup thing, I guess ibus-daemon doesn't autostart for unity
<thomi> OK, it's running now
<bschaefer> thanks!
<bschaefer> also just got a VM up, from the daily build. Im hoping I can reproduce it on here...
<thomi> cool!
<bschaefer> I think Ill parse that install list to install all of those on my VM hm that'll be fun
<thomi> bschaefer: so I got the PXE CD built, but now I've hit another roadblock: I can't figure out how to get virtualbox PXE botting working correctly
<bschaefer> :(
<thomi> I'm half way there, but it doesn't find the correct PXE config file :-/
<bschaefer> that's weird I've had to change a setting before but that was PAE I think
<thomi> the documentation is worse than useless
<thomi> it starts the boot process, then fails when it can't find the config file
<bschaefer> what VM are you using?
<bschaefer> VirtualBox?
<thomi> yes
<bschaefer> that's weird, I can try to set up a PXE as well
<thomi> it should be simple - I'm sure I'm doing something really basic wrong
<bschaefer> have you set up the network?
<thomi> all you should have to do is create a folder in ~/.Virtualbox called 'PXE'
<bschaefer> so you can ssh into it?
<bschaefer> o really?
<thomi> then put the .pxe file in called "vm_name.pxe"
<thomi> see: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html#nat-tftp
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm Im reading this other thing that says you have to change your boot order
<bschaefer> under settings, so the network boots first
<thomi> you need to do that also
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> and the Intel network driver doesn't work so well for some people
<bschaefer> hmm that's odd. Have you gotten the image installed?
<bschaefer> or does it just fail now when you try to boot into it
<bschaefer> thomi, also did you install guest additions?
<thomi> bschaefer: you can't - no OS until it boots
<bschaefer> o dam...
<thomi> anyway, I'm 99% sure it's just a configuration issue on the host machine
<bschaefer> what if you changed the boot order to get into the OS
<bschaefer> could be
<thomi> there is no OS
<thomi> there's no disk even
<thomi> it's a diskless VM
<bschaefer> ooo, ok
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> under your network settings have enabled a second adapter?
<bschaefer> I had to enable a second one to ssh into my VM, so maybe you'll have to add an adapter
 * bschaefer is not that good with networks
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> Im trying to get better, there is always so much to learn
<bschaefer> thomi, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/27/
<bschaefer> umm did some test pass??
<thomi> that's odd. More likely some tests were removed
<thomi> ...or skipped
<thomi> the test results UI is pretty confusing though
<bschaefer> hhhhmmmmmmmmm it says fixed
<bschaefer> some do, also there appears to be active input methods in the engine list!!
<bschaefer> thomi, WTF!! https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/27/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/artifact/artifacts/autopilot.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsHangul.test_simple_input_hud%20%28transmission%29.ogv
<thomi> bschaefer: O.0
<thomi> what's that test failing on?
<bschaefer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/27/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/testReport/autopilot.tests.test_ibus/IBusTestsHangul/test_simple_input_hud_transmission_/?
<bschaefer> incorrect string
<bschaefer> odd, but why is it typing...
<bschaefer> I can't find which video where the first test_ibus_setup activates the first engine...
<bschaefer> some of the videos show an active engine also
<bschaefer> thomi, oooo i think I have an idea on whats going on
<thomi> o rly?
<bschaefer> open ibus-setup
<bschaefer> and go over a tab
<bschaefer> and remove all the active engines
<bschaefer> and you see that checkbox at the top?
<bschaefer> check it
<thomi> yup
<bschaefer> Customize active Input Method
<thomi> it was for me already
<bschaefer> really?
<thomi> yep
<bschaefer> so it should be off now
<thomi> oh ok
<bschaefer> let me run a test. What I think it does is lock the active engines
<thomi> ahhh, you think that checkbox is cleared on the jenkins instance?
<bschaefer> but if you have none you cant add any
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> worth a shot - we can set that checkbox to ON on as part of the ibus emulator
<bschaefer> and my stupid test-ibus-setup went stupid and unchecked it
<bschaefer> ooo
<bschaefer> sweet
<bschaefer> let me double check with a test to confirm that it fails
<bschaefer> thomi, yay it failed the same way
<bschaefer> Ill look at setup.py to see how to set that on/off
<thomi> \o/
<bschaefer> main.py
<bschaefer> haha
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> it'll be something in the config - we just need the section name and config option name
<bschaefer> ok, hopefully I can find it :)
<thomi> I think I found it...
<thomi> I thin it's preload_engine_mode
 * thomi is testing
<bschaefer> alright, I need to get better at finding those, I had a file opened once that had those but now I can't find it haha
<thomi> yup, that seemed to do the trick. I'll patch the ibus-testing branch
<bschaefer> sweet!
<bschaefer> do you want to remove my function?
<bschaefer> it does some odd stuff...
<bschaefer> thomi, where did you find that preload_engine_mode? Im greping the entire ibus directory and cant find it :(
 * bschaefer might have the wrong version of ibus...
<thomi> line 73 of main.py
<bschaefer> wow, guess Im using the wrong ibus
<bschaefer> I cheated and just bzr branch lp:ibus
<thomi> ummm.. I was looking at /usr/share/ibus/main.py
<bschaefer> I usually download the source
<bschaefer> but I don't know why I didn't think to look in the actual one being used....
<bschaefer> hmm mines on line 217 of main.py o well
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, I've just kicked off the build with that fix in it
<bschaefer> thomi, did you remove my function?
<thomi> no
<bschaefer> because that could cause some problems
<thomi> oh ok
<bschaefer> yeeaah, I have it press right, enter, enter at first to activate the ibus-daemon
<bschaefer> but for later run it messes it up and starts toggling random stuff on/off haha
<bschaefer> cool thanks! Lets see what happens :)
<bschaefer> ugg
<bschaefer> thomi, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/31/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/artifact/artifacts/autopilot.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsHangul.test_simple_input_dash%20%28document%29.ogv
<bschaefer> well looks like it's starting to work
<thomi> bschaefer: there's another build to come
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet, but still  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-fix-ibus/31/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/testReport/autopilot.tests.test_ibus/IBusTestsHangul/
<bschaefer> looks like hangul is starting to work :)
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> some pinyin test pass also :)
<bschaefer> thomi, are you sure there is one after 31?
<bschaefer> because it looks like 31 is the one where you removed my debug test
<bschaefer> also half the fails are the from test_to_see_whats_happens
<thomi> hmm, there's another one queued, maybe jenkins got confused
<bschaefer> o
<thomi> cool, I'll remove that test and re-push
<bschaefer> well either way, the only test that actually fails is the anthy ones
<bschaefer> are* no it
<bschaefer> not*
<thomi> ok, re-pushed
<bschaefer> sweet :)
<bschaefer> awesome finally some good progress :)
<bschaefer> ugg and the problem was so simple, you were right
<bschaefer> haha
<thomi> well, if this fixes it I'll buy you a beer
<bschaefer> haha awesome, you'll have to ship it to me!
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> or drive 20 hours north :)
<bschaefer> when you get to LA
<bschaefer> ...i've driven to LA once, it was sooo long...
<thomi> heh
<bschaefer> but then again you're airplane rides take a while from NZ
<bschaefer> :P
<thomi> not as long as it was to Budapest
<thomi> by comparison this is a short trip :)
<bschaefer> thats good then, LA should be pretty warm around this time
<bschaefer> Im actually starting to see the sun weekly where I live haha
<htorque> hm, did anyone else receive ~90 mails about old nux trunk changes (revs between 488-583)?
<didrocks> htorque: I changed the trunk right to be unversionned
<didrocks> rather then pointing to 2.0, it's now /trunk
<didrocks> will do the same with 2d in a few, after the release :)
<htorque> didrocks: ah, i see.
<bschaefer> thomi, well im off to bed, hopefully those test pass! There were for me locally, but what does that say haha
<thomi> ok, talk to you next week I guess
<bschaefer> o yeah it's your firday!
<bschaefer> umm yeah Ill be on irc next week
<bschaefer> though you guys are doing a sprint next week aren't you?
<thomi> bschaefer: I only head out on Tuesday
<bschaefer> o ok, cool, Ill talk with you next week then :)
<bschaefer> have  a good weekend!
<thomi> you too! Thanks for your help.
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg but I really want to see if they pass
<bschaefer> no problem! That was/possibly still has been an odd but fun bug to track down :)
<tjaalton> hey there. I get a popup about the updates, but the window is nowhere to be seen, though the launcher and alt-tab shows it
<seb128> tjaalton, what do you call "popup"?
<tjaalton> seb128: the icon on the launcher saying I have updates
<tjaalton> update-manager
<seb128> tjaalton, what ubuntu version do you use?
<tjaalton> seb128: guess :)
<tjaalton> 12.04
<seb128> tjaalton, well it could be 11.10 popping up about "do you want to update to 12.04"
<tjaalton> it's showing 18 updates
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm a bit surprised update-manager is already popping up by itself on 12.04, it's supposed to do that once a week
<tjaalton> the icon
<seb128> tjaalton, what happens if you left click on the icon?
<tjaalton> it did so yesterday, then I killed the app from the right click menu, then on the second time it worked fine
<tjaalton> now today it's doing the same
<tjaalton> left-clicking does nothing
<seb128> weird
<seb128> will be something to ask sam about when he's around, seems like a compiz focus,stacking issue
<seb128> I never saw it but update-manager doesn't autoopen here
<tjaalton> it's not below any of the windows, kinda like "invisible" and inaccessible
<seb128> tjaalton, can you open a bug with a screenshot and give the number here? I will make sure it's looked at
<seb128> tjaalton, I had issues like that with stuff which open minimize in 11.10
<seb128> compiz seems to not like those sometimes
<seb128> but it's annoying if what you can't access to is your security updates
<tjaalton> yeah
<seb128> tjaalton, that's unity3d you use right?
<tjaalton> seb128: yes
<seb128> I hate when people came with those bugs the day after release rather than before ;-)
<seb128> but shrug, not a lot we can do about it now
<tjaalton> though.. I probably should reboot with a fresh session first, in case this was fixed after Apr 18th
<tjaalton> well I didn't get this popup before yesterday :)
<tjaalton> seb128: bug 989588
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 989588 in compiz (Ubuntu) "update-manager popup is shown on launcher and alt-tab list but window doesn't show up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989588
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<Andy80> it's just me or Empathy in Pangolin is the most bugged release ever seen :\ ?
<Andy80> lot of time taken to connect, double clicking on a contact doesn't show anything (I had to close and reopen the client many time to make it work and it's very slow anyway), now the application doesn't show itself in the Launcher, etc...
<Andy80> andyrock: hey :)
<andyrock> Andy80, hey hey
<andyrock> Andy80, what's up?
<Andy80> andyrock: all fine, I'm stress-testing this new pangolin ;) some things to be improved (one I thing I'm going to take care of directly) and some suggestions we can talk about during UDS, but generally very nice!
<andyrock> are you using unity 3d?
<andyrock> Andy80, ^^^
<Andy80> andyrock: yes, 3D, even if I'm using Nouveau driver, not Nvidia one
<andyrock> Andy80, have you tried unity 5.12?
<Andy80> andyrock: I don't think so... I'm just using the basic Pangolin installation. What's new?
<Andy80> by the way... except some lens that is not working like I was expecting, the most bugs I'm finding are in the other applications (like Empathy) not in Unity itself.
<_Pixel_> join #ubuntu-it-forum
<_Pixel_> ops
<_Pixel_> sorry
<andyrock> Andy80, what's wrong the the lenses?
<davidcalle_> Andy80, hi, if it's about the lack of sources for the video lens, it could be fixed rather easily with new scopes. What sources are you interested in?
<Andy80> andyrock: for example I was expecting to find all video results form Youtube, but it's not like that (I also opened a bug, but it has been marked as won't fix)
<Andy80> davidcalle_: yes, that's what I'm going to do :)
<Andy80> davidcalle_: I'd like to improve the Youtube scope at least
<Andy80> about 3rd party apps, Empathy is not working well... at all
<Andy80> slow to start, I double clicked a contact and nothing happened, I had to close and reopen 3-4 times... then it's not showing in the Launcher... don't know what to think about it, I should investigate better the problems and report detailed bug reports. I'll do it.
<davidcalle_> Andy80, there is a Youtube lens somewhere on Launchpad that could be turned, with very few changes, into a Youtube scope for the video lens. If you have any questions about scopes, just ping me or mhall119. :)
<Andy80> davidcalle_: I first need to "study" a bit about lens and scoper, read a tutorial or something like that ;) then I'll be happy to put my hands on that code and improve it :) I've seen that it's written in Python, it will be a pleasure for me to work again with that language :)
<KacoI4> united already?
<Jimu> I've been hackinig around with /usr/share/unity-2d/shell/launcher/LauncherItem.qml, and it is acting weird. changing the DropItem property tileSize,defaultBackgroundColor,backgroundFromIcon doesn't have any effect, but if I change the values of item.tileSize etc, it has an effect. is there somewhere else I can find this behavior's code?
<rajmahendra> I have upgraded my Ubuntu to 12.4 today i shoutdown and restarted my laptop after i login to my accoutn i see that Unity is not showing the launcher nor i can get the dash. i switched to Gnome. can anyone help me in this to enable unity on my account ?
<rajmahendra> Anyone guide me ?
<rajmahendra> anyone here to help ?
<Jimu> rajmahendra: you just upgraded and didn't change anything afterwards?
<rajmahendra> yes
<rajmahendra> i upgraded and restarted
<rajmahendra> unity in my account is not displaying dash or launcher
<rajmahendra> alt is not workign windows button is nto wroking.
<rajmahendra> jimu: any restart or anything i need to add
<Jimu> rajmahendra: had you made alterations to your Unity before the upgrade? Have you tried logging in with Unity2D?
<tgm4883> In the videos lens/scope (or I suppose others may work as well), is there a way to detect exiting of video playback?
<Andy80> hey guys, just a little note... why all the "Ubuntu Countdown" banners are still showing "Coming Soon" ?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-28
<jkd> hi. i just started working on a change where the launcher can be moved to the right side of the screen. can anyone help me locate the code that resizes a window to use the left or right half of the screen (like in win7)?
<jkd> it seems to assume that the two halves are always to the right of the launcher.
<lehel> hi
<lehel> Is there a way to stop the new unity feature that changes the colour of the launcher and notifications that matches them to the wallpaper in 12.04?
<lehel> I tried with myubuntu and tweak to change it but it keeps matching to my wallpaper
<rajmahendra> i have upgraded to Ubuntu 12.4 and when i logged to my account i see that the Unity is not displaying the Launcher , window and alt key also not working. Only thing i do is i changed to GNOME and its all working. it his a bug in Unity ? anyone help me ?
<not-impressed> wanting to find out how to deal with some regressions in de use resulting from migration to unity. any help?
<not-impressed> what is the equivalent of clicking on a task bar item to raise that window? this does not seem to have an equivalent
<not-impressed> ok - off to mint then. thanks
<newbies> hi, I'am new here
<newbies> I have some questions about unity functionality and also I want to discuss about some bugs in the design of unity
<newbies> there are somebody here ??
<loremattei> davidecalle: hi!
<davidcalle> loremattei, hey
<loremattei> davidcalle: hello! how are you?... could you help me  about a bug?
<davidcalle> loremattei, I'm fine, and you?
<davidcalle> loremattei, sure :)
<loremattei> davidcalle: fine, thanks! Been very busy with work last weeks... now I should have a bit of spare time during the next few days
<loremattei> and I'd like to work a bit on this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/841835
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 841835 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - “Filter results” should be displayed in the Dash Home" [High,Triaged]
<loremattei> davidcalle: I see you are involved in the discussion... It's tagged "Fix Committed" by ayatana-design. Does it mean development can start as described?
<loremattei> davidcalle: or I should wait it to be "Fix released" before working on it?
<davidcalle> loremattei, in the next two weeks, the priorities for the next cycle are going to be defined, you should try to find didrocks and ask him. But he will only be around on monday. Even if the bug is marked fix committed by design, doesn't mean it won't change during the discussions at UDS.
<loremattei> davidcalle: ok. thanks! I'll look for something else to work on  meanwhile :)
<davidcalle> No problem ;)
<llehel> hi
<llehel> how do i change the chameleon effect in 12.04?
<jkd> what's the name of the feature where dragging a window to the left or right edge resizes it to half the screen? (trying to find it in the unity code)
<Andy80> I don't know if it's a bug or not but....please consider this example: 1) I press "SUPER" and the Dash opens - 2) I start writing "Beatles" then I click on "Music" lens - 3) the search string is canceled and I've to enter it again. Is it normal? I'd like all lenses to share the same searchs tring so I can move from a lens to another and change results.
<sbte> hey guys, in precise the title bars of all my windows are gone all of a sudden
<sbte> is this a known bug?
<sbte> also, after a compiz --replace or unity --replace, I can't focus any of my windows. And Show desktop also stopped working
<jussi> hrm  when I install a lens, does it not come up immediately?
<Andy80> jussi: probably the dbus service must be manually started or started automatically at next reboot
<jussi> Andy80: ahh ok
 * Andy80 is still reading about lenses % scopes
<Andy80> jussi: try to give a look here http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/lenses-and-scopes/ it's the document I'm reading but I haven't finished it yet.
<jussi> Im still looking for someone to make me a dash plasmoid if anyone is interested - Aurelian says it shouldnt be too hard, as the unity 2d is already Qt...
<Andy80> jussi: OT question: where do you live (in which city I mean) exactly? Feel free to reply me in a private chat if you want.
<jussi> Andy80: PMed
#ubuntu-unity 2012-04-29
<tgm4883> How can you take a screenshot of a unity search
<mhall119> tgm4883: set a delay in gnome-screenshot, then do the search and wait for the timer to take the screenshot
<tgm4883> mhall119, I did that, it still didn't get the search
<tgm4883> mhall119, odd, I just took like 15 screenshots testing and it finally was able to get it
<matelot> Just installed 12.04, everything default (Unity): how to change desktop icon to just clean SMALL, same-size icons ?
<jkd> how exactly does window maximization happen? how does the window avoid overlapping the launcher and top panel?
<jkd> i'm asking because when i move the launcher to the right, windows still maximize within the area to the right of the launcher (and i'd like it to use the area to the left)
<jkd> (are any of the unity developers in this channel? i'm not sure this is the right place to ask questions about implementation)
<JanC> jkd: you can't move the launcher to the right...
<JanC> unless you use a patched version of Unity
<Daekdroom> JanC, I think that's what he's trying to accomplish.
<jkd> i'm working on that patch.
<jkd> i realize it won't be accepted officially, but i still want to give it a shot.
<jkd> looking at the source code for compiz grid, it seems there's something called a workarea (the area of the desktop not covered by panel or launcher)
<JanC> AFAIK the window manager has some knowledge about what area to use, so in case of Unity that would be Compiz
<jkd> that's correct, but how? specifically, how do i tell it that the work area is to the /left/ of the launcher, not the right?
<JanC> http://standards.freedesktop.org/wm-spec/wm-spec-latest.html#id2577280
<jkd> what exactly are struts? is that how the window manager snaps window edges to each other?
<jkd> i greped for _NET in the unity source and didn't see anything. maybe it's done inside of nux?
<JanC> jkd: I would expect it to be in the compiz source, and then made available somehow to plugins like Unity
<JanC> but I'm not a WM or X expert...
<jkd> no worries, at least i got a reply finally :)
<jkd> my god, X / compiz / nux / unity is overwhelming
<JanC> jkd: that freedesktop spec is something you probably want to bookmark, as it describes the X properties/messages used to influence how a (modern) WM behaves
<JanC> that and the ICCCM spec
<jkd> xwininfo -a is semi-helpful
<thomi> Morning everyone
<jkd> thomi: good morning. you wouldn't happen to be a developer, would you?
<thomi> jkd: that depends on what you need :)
<jkd> well, i'm trying to move the launcher to the right side
<jkd> that was easy to do, except when i maximize windows it tries to maximize them to the /right/ of hte launcher still. trying to figure out why
<jkd> i think the solution might involve struts, somehow
<thomi> jkd: hmm, It sounds like you need someone who understands compiz & X11...
<jkd> thomi: yeah. should i post on the unity-dev list?
<jkd> i feel like a pest, since officially, this change won't be accepted anyway.
<jkd> ;)
<thomi> jkd: You could try there.,.. or perhaps smcloud might know
<thomi> ...but no one will be awake yet - I'm in an odd timezone, so for most people it's still the weekend
<jkd> it's 4:30 pm on sunday here, heh
<thomi> Most Canonical folk take the weekend off :)
<jkd> what tz are they in usually?
<thomi> jkd: all over the world. US, Europe, Asia,
<thomi> I'm in New Zealand, so I get to work while everyone else is still having their Sunday
<jkd> that's cool. i'm in canada. maybe i'll have better luck tomorrow :)
<thomi> good luck :)
<matelot> what happened to #ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-22
<didrocks> hey Mirv, how was your week-end?
<Mirv> didrocks: hello, very relaxing thank you
<didrocks> nice! I hope the weather is better than what's I'm seeing here :)
<didrocks> hey sil2100! nice week-end as well?
<Mirv> pretty good today, spring if finally arriving
<didrocks> lucky you :-)
<didrocks> Mirv: did you get some progressed on autopilot vs sdk package?
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I managed to fix all the tests eventually, in addition to adding the separate autopilot package. waiting for my merge proposal to be accepted, after which I'll contact Francis to start running the tests.
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, you don't need to contact him, we can add them to our generic autopilot job for daily release :)
<didrocks> Mirv: awesome news! good job :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, ok. thanks.
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind updating this spreadsheet please: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVVX1BOYm1qdUtyX2xUNmdwWlhTS0E#gid=0
<didrocks> Mirv: with the command to run and so on :)
<didrocks> I think you already did it :)
<didrocks> (just double checking)
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, I did :)
<didrocks> excellent ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have time to check with in the daily-build-next ppa, we have a lot of unity stack failures? (not the touch stack, only the unity one)
<Mirv> didrocks: not right away, but I can take a look in the afternoon
<didrocks> thanks :)
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: do you know if there's something wrong with the qmluitest jenkins build? keeps failing. http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/493/console
<dednick> all i can see is that it can't connect to dbus, but dont know if that is the root of problem
<Saviq> dednick, nah, the problem is "QXcbConnection: XCB error: 148 (Unknown), sequence: 148, resource id: 0, major code: 140 (Unknown), minor code: 20"
<Saviq> dednick, unfortunately we don't have a solution for that yet
<Saviq> dednick, we just restart the job and hope for the best...
<dednick> Saviq: i c. ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, anything to add ^?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! A very busy weekend sadly, but oh well! How about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: was uninteresting, stayed at home most of the time due to the bad weather
<sil2100> Bad weather? Oh my, here in Poland we had sunny sunshine almost all the time
<sil2100> 'almost'
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> waow, lucky, here since Friday, the weather isn't really nice…
<dednick> Saviq: can i restart jobs? all i see in the "build again" page is "publish again". is that the same?
<Saviq> dednick, you need to log in to s-jenkins
<dednick> Saviq: nevermind. yeah, i realised i wasn't logged in
<didrocks> sil2100: how busy are you today? we are going to switch the new HUD after the finale touch quantal image is in (today normally)
<didrocks> sil2100: I wonder if meanwhile you can look at the touch-related build failures in the ppa
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will look - in the daily-next PPA, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: right! thanks :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you know of a way for automoc to play nice with headers kept separately from source files?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have never found myself in need of that
<tsdgeos> so nope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's the rationale for such a split?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, better structure, really, but I'm not convinced, either
<tsdgeos> to me it seems worse structure
<tsdgeos> won't be able to find a header by just doing s/.cpp/.h
<tsdgeos> that's always confused the hell out of me
<Saviq> dednick, commit message missing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-greeter-indicators/+merge/157330
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I actually agree, I'd just put actual includes in /include
<dednick> Saviq: thanks. done
<mhr3> dednick, using ff or chrome?
<dednick> mhr3: chrome
<mhr3> dednick, http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/139081 ;)
<dednick> mhr3: normally.
<mhr3> > Also adds a warning if there's no commit message specified for the merge proposal.
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where only files that others might want to include, live
<dednick> mhr3: cool. thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean for public vs private includes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> personally i like the .h/_p.h that Qt uses
<tsdgeos> but don't have any strong opinion either
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/filtergrid_test_findChild/+merge/160034
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sadly we still need one of the __testing properties
<tsdgeos> since behaviours are not part of children of a item
<tsdgeos> so there's some stuff we can't get to even if we give an objectName :/
<tsdgeos> maybe in the C++ side we can?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: same with Timers btw
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: would be awesome to have something where we could get them... but so far I couldn't come up with anything (didn't invest too much time tho)
<tsdgeos> tried using C++ QObject::children() ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope
<Cimi> dednick, hi nick
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: might work
<tsdgeos> back in a sec, my X froze and now it's doing weird stuff
<Saviq> MacSlow, you might need to resubmit your renderer MP, LP seems to have gotten confused and has not included the latest changes (still shows conflicts)
<MacSlow> Saviq, argl... hm... ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, also, I'd like to get rid of the print()s
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd convert them into a signal clicked(string)
<Saviq> MacSlow, so that you can then test that they got clicked (or not) in the tests
<Saviq> MacSlow, you'll need a signal clicked(string) on both Notification and Notifications
<Saviq> MacSlow, and in Notifications' delegate you'll forward that signal up
<Saviq> MacSlow, and then in the tests use SignalSpy component to check if you can actually click on the actions
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please have a quick look through https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer/+merge/155512
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, and see if you come up with anything else that makes sense testing
<Saviq> mzanetti, read up, too
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so:
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/indicator-messages/fix_ftbfs_deprecated_func/+merge/160038 <- for the indicator-messages FTBFS
<sil2100> didrocks: I also have a branch for the gallery-app FTBFS but still waiting for a PPA test build
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! thanks :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how does https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/filtergrid_remove_itemY/+merge/160050 look for the itemY function removal?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't want to pass delegates around
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they get destroyed when you're not looking ;)
<tsdgeos> sure, the only thing you have to do is not store them :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, ^ ;)
<Saviq> fight!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i can pass up the "y" that's the only thing i need from the delegate
<tsdgeos> but note the carousel is already passing the delegate up
<tsdgeos> maybe not in the listview version, let me check
<tsdgeos> nope, still there
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in my experience using delegates inevitably leads to bad code... I do know that there are cases where its not harmful. But so far in my experience once you do that you start introducing work arounds in future revisions.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, my thinking was to pass up a Qt.rect()
<mzanetti> best example: notes-app
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that should get parented to the Qt global object anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but then we need to make sure to delete it afterwards
<mzanetti> was a listView and they were using the currentItem outside of the listview. next MP changed it to be a Column + Repeater because it was crashing sometimes with the listview...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and would give us all we need (i.e. in People on phone the split is _after_ the clicked item, not before it)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but that's like forbidding pointers because using them wrongly will make you crash :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure the rect is enough, but as said also the Y is enough
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm.. I think its different... you don't realize its a pointer in QML while you do in C++.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, here y is enough
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you don't realize because you have no clue of QML (not you as you but you as general you)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes... that might be true
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in people y and height are needed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, it's using peopleGrid.cellHeight so "not really"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<mzanetti> anyways, if possible to avoid using delegates I'd vote for that. I won't cut off your head if you do so tho...
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll pass up the Y then, no need to care about creating new objects and doesn't invalidate the delegates are evil "rule"
<dednick> does anyone know why when i try load Shell.qml with qmlscene, it segfaults in the Unity plugin export? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592114/
<dednick> I expanded out the QT_MOC_EXPORT_PLUGIN def and it seems to be popping creating object on stack.
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaaa
 * tsdgeos shouts at bazar again
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<sil2100> didrocks: is there someone already looking at the unity amd64 failure?
<tsdgeos> dednick: no idea here
<didrocks> sil2100: I asked Mirv to have a look if he has time, if you have any, that would be appreciated. Did you finish with the powerpc failures? is it transient?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: autolanding 228 and 229 are of the same branch+rev?
 * mzanetti checks
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, any idea why the drop in line coverage http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-autolanding/ ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: indeed. no idea how that happened
<tsdgeos> oki
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems we added lots of new lines of code. biggest part caused by: obj-x86_64-linux-gnu.tests.mocks.Ubuntu.Application
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's what I thought
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then should we not ignore tests for coverage?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. this is collected by the c++ coverage run.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you reapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/filtergrid_test_findChild/+merge/160034 i needed to merge with trunk for it to pass
<mzanetti> Saviq: would need to find out how to exclude the mock dirs
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<tsdgeos> oh too late, autolanding already :D
<tsdgeos> it'll fail now
<Mirv> sil2100: feel free to start looking at that build failure. this afternoon looks to be becoming busier all the time
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems to have been caused by the same little issue we had some time ago - a rebuild should help theoretically, but LP still didn't start rebuilding when I asked him to ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: ok ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, "Unity.Test" needs a UnityTestQml... were is that meant to be coming from?
<sil2100> What is this? It's still
<sil2100> I mean, it's still "Start in 1 minute" since 30 minutes
<Mirv> sil2100: I've seen that often
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, in fact, it's "start in 1 minute after the next build finish"
<didrocks> next/current*
<sil2100> Ok, so that's confusing
<Saviq> MacSlow, Unity.Test is in tests/qmltests/utils/
<Saviq> MacSlow, along with the qml file
<didrocks> Saviq: indeed :)
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> But some of the timers are anyway broken - on some other LP package build I started I have 'Starts in 1 hour' for an hour already
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, that UT thing is what Saviq used, i just copied it :D
<sil2100> Useless..!
<mzanetti> still don't like it :P
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: may as well change them all in one go
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i'm was jsut being consistent
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, if we want more explicit named import, we can, but I'm not sure I want "UnityTest.UnityTestCase"
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats wrong with Unity.Test?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's polluting the global namespace if you don't do named imports
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it's less obvious where it comes from
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually we should probably s/UnityTestCase/TestCase/
<Saviq> mzanetti, and use UT.TestCase or whatever
<mzanetti> Saviq: well in that case we would need the named import, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, we want named imports to be used more, btw
<mzanetti> do we...
<Saviq> I do
<Saviq> :P
<mzanetti> well then...
<Saviq> it's namespaces
<Saviq> they're useful
<Saviq> more so than "MyCustomNameToAvoidConflictsTestCase"
<mzanetti> I know... they're useful - but annoying when overused
<mzanetti> for example writing QML in Plasma is disgusting
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm good with changing the import name, but I'd rather keep the named import in
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you sure there's a conflict here? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_LensView_new/+merge/159643
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just merged trunk and seems fine
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's what all the CI stuff complained about
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is that test testing anything from listview?
<Cimi> no
<tsdgeos> so what's the point? :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's lensview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not listview
<tsdgeos> er
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is that test testing anything from lensview?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes, searchquery
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't think there is else to test
<nic-doffay> Saviq, could you take a look at this branch for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it searchquery is in lens
<tsdgeos> and the lens you're using there is the fakeone
<tsdgeos> onTriggered: lens.searchQuery = ""
<nic-doffay> In particular the Sequential Animation. The property action for the visibility doesn't work, I'm clueless as to why. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics/revision/563#Greeter/Dot.qml
<tsdgeos> may be worth testing
<tsdgeos> you you're not testing that either
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm testing that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the timer gets triggered when lens changes
<Cimi> look at the test
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> but the timer takes 2 secs
<tsdgeos> and the tests does
<tsdgeos> change + compare
<tsdgeos> how does that work?
<tsdgeos> it doesn't
<Cimi> mmm so I should to tryCompare
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> the thing is
<tsdgeos> it's working because of something else
<Cimi> tsdgeos, on triggered changes
<Cimi> it's istant
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i put a console.log("EEEE", lens.searchQuery) on that timer triggered
<tsdgeos> got nothing
<tsdgeos> why would it be instant if the timer is 2 seconds?
<Cimi> timer.restart doesn't trigger the timer?
<tsdgeos> it starts the timer
<tsdgeos> it will take 2 seconds to trigger
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I see
<tsdgeos> what you want is something like this actually
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/729968/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, searchQuery is per lens
<tsdgeos> but this fails
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so if you change lens
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the new lens has empty searchQuery
<tsdgeos> then adding the tryCompare to the second one will exercise the timer probbly
<Cimi> because I previously set searchQuery for another lens
<tsdgeos> right
<Cimi> I should ideally go back to the initial lens where I set searchQuery and wait for the timer
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> that's what my paste does
<Cimi> just saw your paste :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592300/
<Cimi> might remove the first compare actually
<tsdgeos> yeah, first compare may not make sense
<Cimi> ok pushed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, looking
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do we need the "Component.onCompleted: lens = lenses.get(0)" ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not really if we have the init()
<tsdgeos> Cimi: kill it then :-)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was just to set up the lensview
<Cimi> as it is used elsewhere
<Saviq> dandrader, now there's a conflict in your close from dash branch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but doesn't init do that already?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to merge trunk in your branch
<nic-doffay> Will do now Saviq
<sil2100> Ah ha\
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-unload-far-away-images/+merge/160083
<Saviq> mzanetti, nice
<mzanetti> Saviq: greyback is currently working on fixing LVWPH, right? (when he's not on vacation)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: will it be changed so that only visible content is loaded?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, that's the idea
<mzanetti> ok. thanks. I've commented on my own MP with some thoughts on this
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, once we get rid of cacheBuffer there, we will unload the whole categories
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then there's People :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, where we have an unlimited list of entries
<Saviq> in a ListView that really behaves like a Column + Repeater
<Saviq> because it doesn't know if it's offscreen or not
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that's exactly what I would call the LVWPH issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, dandrader I'd like you to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/+junk/interface-tests and say what's understood, what is not, do you see anything added there etc.
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, dandrader, it's something of a mine field for the interface tests
<mzanetti> Saviq: for things like test_type() I'd use _data() methods. If one fails we get better reports which type failed etc
<mzanetti> Saviq: test_creation() could also test for !creation of uncreatableTypes?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think we want that, if they're creatable, nothing breaks
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, same for writable
<Saviq> I initially tested for !writable
<Saviq> but then thought it doesn't make sense
<dandrader> Saviq, I didn't get tst_TestInterface.qml:17. Where that TestCase comes from?
<mzanetti> Saviq: verifyProperty(): there could be properties that are CONSTANT and for thus don't have a NOTIFY signal. If this is intended to be a generic template for such tests it should reagard that
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's not a testcase but a helper function for other cases
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> dandrader, that TestCase comes from the Util module
<Saviq> dandrader, (that's gonna be moved to the Unity.Test module when we deem it complete)
<Saviq> dandrader, but for now this is just an example set
<dandrader> Saviq, because I didn't see it being defined in the Util module itself
<Saviq> dandrader, qmldir
<Saviq> dandrader, it's a qml file
<dandrader> ah
<mzanetti> oh... I seem to have another diff with different line numbers... sorry for the noise dandrader
<dandrader> I see it now
<mzanetti> Saviq: there could be a signalspy attached to verifyProperty() in case its writable
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I thought of that (and forgot)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the rest looks good. can't think of anything else right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then the actual signal might be delayed
<Saviq> mzanetti, depending on the implementation
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... it shouldn't
<Saviq> right, it shouldn't indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm. that could be the case indeed...
<mzanetti> Saviq: but you could use a signalSpy.wait(). more than 5 secs delay is definitely not ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah probably
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm thinking of remote control apps, where a setVolume might need the RTT until it reflects that change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gotta run to the tax office, might not make it back for the standup, you're in charge
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's tests, they won't be ran against an actual service
<dandrader> Saviq, about naming: Int QtTest "verify" is used for checking that a boolean expression is true, whereas "compare" is used to compare that an actual value matches the expected one. I think we should keep that convention
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... in that case... I'd add a spy
<dandrader> so verify() is like an assert()
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actaully i am in a meeting, not sure it'll make it either
<mzanetti> hehe... MacSlow can't make it either... it'll be a quick one today :)
<mzanetti> anyways, I'll take care of it
<dandrader> Saviq, for the sake of readability I would consider splitting verifyProperty into two separate functions (it has too many arguments). One for checking the existence of the property and its type and another for trying to write to it.
<dandrader> Saviq, or maybe having a read-only and read-and-write versions of it
<Cimi> dednick|lunch, planning on add anything here? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin_categories/+merge/159629
<dednick> Cimi: nope. it's done. Can you check your lensview branch against it?
<Cimi> will do
<Cimi> dednick, because it segfaults without
<dednick> Cimi: eh? what segfaults?
<Cimi> lensview tests...
<dednick> ah
<Cimi> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/513/console
<Cimi> doesn't segfault on the pc
<Cimi> but does on CI
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Cimi: guys won't make it to the standup, can you guys drive it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> dednick, nic-doffay  you guys joining the standup today?
<nic-doffay> Yeah one sec.
<dandrader> dednick, as for the fake ApplicationManager issue when running with qmlscene. you could replace it with a very simple qml/js implementation
<dandrader> dednick, This is done, if I'm not mistaken, in the Stage test
<dednick> dandrader: since all the files reference ApplicationManager directly, it might be quite hard to do
<dednick> dandrader: i dont actually know where the ApplicationManager is created tbh.
<dandrader> dednick, or you could improve the fake ApplicationManager to make it work with qmlscene
<dandrader> dednick, tests/mocks/Ubuntu/Application/ApplicationManager.cpp
<dednick> dednick: yup. thats the idea :)
<dednick> lol. talking to myseld
<dandrader> dednick, the code is making some assumptions that seem to not hold when run from qmlscene
<dednick> dandrader: thats the idea :) got it working, but dont know if it's a good solution or not
<dandrader> dednick, it should be easy to spot those places
<dednick> dandrader: thanks.
<dandrader> in the code
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Hi
<dandrader> dednick, I actually added comments abou tit
<dandrader> about it
<dednick> dandrader: yup, i've seen them :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's in lp:~dandrader/unity/phablet_close_apps_from_dash_WIP
<dandrader> mzanetti, UnityTestCase::onCalendarLongPressed() is not getting called on the second "press and hold"
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, re verify vs. compare, which function did you have in mind?
<dandrader> Saviq, all of them,
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm not sure, it's not just about comparing two values
<dandrader> Saviq, I mean oll of the verifyFoo(..., actual, expected)
<dandrader> s/oll/all
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, right
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Cimi: standup still running?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no
<tsdgeos> oka
<didrocks> sil2100: seems the build relaunch worked \o/
<didrocks> sil2100: camera-app still have the python dep missing, isn't it?
<sil2100> didrocks: the thing is, it has the python dep in it :|
<didrocks> sil2100: do you reproduce in a pbuilder?
<sil2100> didrocks: and python2.7 along with stdlib is installed correctly - and I was unable to reproduce it locally here
<sil2100> Also, the ap CMakeLists.txt code is the same as in gallery-app and phone-app, and it works fine there
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why did you make https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_LensView_new/+merge/160108 depend on the categories one?
<sil2100> Doing some testing on PPA's but it's hm taking a while
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't enable a pbuilder on your machine, do you need help for that?
<sil2100> didrocks: I use pbuild
<sil2100> I think that's almost the same, just with some wrappers around it
<didrocks> sil2100: ok ;) you did notice some other errors in term of source package name in the media stack as well?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because I thought the segfault was due to the missing categories
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in reality is on the opengl
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but the categories is still ready for review so I suppose we can review that first so it doesn't have the warning too
<tsdgeos> sure
<sil2100> didrocks: those, ah! Will push a merge now ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.fake-unity-plugin_categories/+merge/159629 or want me to take a shot at it?
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, re: simplyfing verifyType
<tsdgeos> Cimi: oh wait you proposed it, so you can't review it :D i'll have a look
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm thinking of creating a custom class that you would create and pass the object and its readable name to
<Saviq> s/verifyType/verifyProperty/g
<Saviq> dandrader, and then call verifyProperty() with the reduced set of args
<dandrader> Saviq, sounds promising
<Cimi> xD
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you might want to have a look at lp:~saviq/+junk/interface-tests
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not complete and I will have some changes to it, but should be a good start
<nic-doffay> Thanks Saviq
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so...back from the QA meeting. hit me
<Cimi> when genericLensView is used?
<Cimi> apparently it's a property in DashContent
<Cimi> a string
<Cimi> oh used as delegate nevermind
<Cimi> not used currently
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, check this out quickly http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics_transitions/revision/617#Greeter/Dot.qml
<nic-doffay> PropertyAction on line 38.
<nic-doffay> It's supposed to do something very simple.
<nic-doffay> Here's the branch link if you'd like. https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics_transitions
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just to be clear... line 38 does not have a PropertyAction. but I suppose you mean line 39, right?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Pause, Action 1, Action 2 << that means Action 1 simply won't have any effect, 'cause it's overwritten by Action 2 straight away
<mzanetti> right... yeah. Saviq is right
<mzanetti> of course he is
<mzanetti> :P
<nic-doffay> hehe
<nic-doffay> So a pause or an animation is best then?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... actually, its different properties
<Saviq> is it?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu-camera/rename_source/+merge/160125
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake/rename_source/+merge/160128
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah... /me hides
<Saviq> mzanetti, in mtg, can't really focus
<sil2100> didrocks: one of them has also adding the bootstrapping commit
<mzanetti> no worries
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: how to test this?
<mzanetti> clicking the infographic like crazy doesn't seem to do anything
<nic-doffay> You mean nothing is visible mzanetti ?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I think this is not used in the Greeter yet, is it? Anyways, I've run Infographics.qml in qmlscene and its just black
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's why I was after some assistance because the PropertyAction isn't enabling the visibility.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: right... got it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, would the best be to use an animation or a pause between the action and the next animation?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not really sure I understand the question. but I've a solution to your first issue
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: sprite.visible == false => all its childs will be invisible too
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I've sett visible: true and now clicking somewhere makes the dots start changing appearance
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yes.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: is that what it should be or am I missing something?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I don't think I explained this well enough from the get go.
<nic-doffay> What needs to happen is the following:
<nic-doffay> Everything is invisible.
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you get to try my branch? I'm still clueless
<nic-doffay> Open a click (or something else in future) the dot in question becomes visible then changes it's state.
<mzanetti> dandrader: I branched and compiled already...
<nic-doffay> *Upon.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so what you want is to change sprite.visible to true upon the click?
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, or the dot. I figured it wouldn't make a difference since the sprite is a child of the dot.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: well, it does make a difference in a sense that changing a parents visiblity changes ALL the childs too
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so if you only want one (or some) dot to become visible, you can't use the sprite
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I know. In this case it doesn't matter.
<nic-doffay> Nothing should be visible.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you doing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/filtergrid_remove_itemY/+merge/160050 or want me to find someone else?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in mtg, try someone else :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if you move the visble: false from the sprite up to the dot. is it then what it shoul be?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: okidoki
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, doh! I just noticed that.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since you oposed to the one using the delegates can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/filtergrid_remove_itemY/+merge/160050 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hehe, sure.
<mzanetti> but need to checkout dandrader's issue first
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sorted, thanks for the extra pair of eyes :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok, great
<mzanetti> dandrader: how do you launch this?
<mzanetti> I always get Ubuntu.Application 0.1 is not installed
<dandrader> mzanetti,  make testRunningApplicationsGrid
<mzanetti> dandrader: in qmlscene
<dandrader> mzanetti,  You have to pass the built tests/mocks dir as an import path
<dandrader> with -I
 * mzanetti is a bit lost with the too many plugins dirs in tests
<mzanetti> did I suggest this?
 * mzanetti beats himself
<dandrader> mzanetti, ask Saviq  :)
<kgunn> Saviq: we ok to switch https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer/+merge/155512 to "Needs Review" ??
<Cimi> mzanetti, what is good to be tested for genericlensview?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
<kgunn> MacSlow: ^
<Saviq> kgunn, after we have the action tests we can get it in
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'll come back to you in a bit
<Cimi> ok thx
<kgunn> MacSlow: might want to poke loicm on the alpha adoption for the icon
<kgunn> MacSlow: maybe just a missing capability we might have to add ?
<MacSlow> kgunn, the question is... is it just a very special use-case for notifications (-> use priv. Component) or could other apps use it too (-> extend UbuntuShape)
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... I might be wrong, but I think this line 144 should be "tryCompareFunction(checkSwitchToActivationModeAfterLongPress, false)"
<MacSlow> kgunn, I'll email loicm about it
<mzanetti> dandrader: I can't see any problem about the longpress not happening. it works manually and in the test I too get the debug print "test_enterTerminationMode() long pressed tile!!!"
<dandrader> mzanetti, on, it should be true. the problem is that onCalendarLongPressed() is not getting called on the second long press
<dandrader> s/on/no
<dandrader> mzanetti, the long press happens twice, yes, but on the second time UnityTestCase::onCalendarLongPressed() doens't get called
<dandrader> mzanetti, and I have no idea why
<mzanetti> dandrader: so the issue is that this "calendarTile.onPressAndHold.connect(onCalendarLongPressed)" stops working after the first time it gets fired, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, I was using a signalspy before and switched to this approach thinking that the issue might have been in the SignalSpy itself
<kgunn> MacSlow: exactly, was thinking...it might be a common desired effect
<dandrader> mzanetti, but both approaches show the same problem
<kgunn> worth asking
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, also, if I make this connection only before the second long-press, it still doesn't get called
<MacSlow> kgunn, visual polish-wise I'm +1 for extending UbuntuShapre there
<Cimi> mzanetti, I only tested isCurrent resetting the searchQuery   lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_GenericLensView
<Saviq> kgunn, MacSlow yeah, I wanted to mention that it should be UbuntuShape that "disables" itself if the image has alpha
<Saviq> MacSlow, can you pick that up with the SDK guys - file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<MacSlow> Saviq, just CC'ing you and kgunn on the email I'm just writing
<mzanetti> dandrader: first click: long pressed tile!!! RunningApplicationTile_QMLTYPE_7(0x113b470, "runningAppTile Calendar")
<mzanetti> dandrader: second click: long pressed tile!!! RunningApplicationTile_QMLTYPE_7(0x10f9cf0, "runningAppTile Phone")
<mzanetti> dandrader: could that be the issue? seems the second click goes to the Phone tile
<dandrader> ah, stupid dandrader! nothing like a second pair of eyes to spot what the code author overlooked!!
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<mzanetti> dandrader: no problem. you're welcome
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader, types = [plugins, modules, imports]; we need $types, tests for $types, $types for tests, tests for $types for tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader, and then differentiate between mocks and utils
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I guess it does make sense
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader, I'm good with simplifying the tree, but I can't think of a good way
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is jenkins syncinc broken or just slow? i.e. i just got an email pointing to https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-quantal-armhf-ci/710/console but it 404s
<mzanetti> Saviq: need to use it for a day to tell if its good or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I _think_ it's slow
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think Saviq has seen this last week too. in that case it was slowness
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> but that's new anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: ok. I'll bring it up in QA
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> i.e. when mmrazik comes back online :D
<dandrader> Saviq, well, I don't have any suggestions at the moment myself
<mhall119> didrocks: is the pre-validation PPA still being updated?
<mhall119> because after a reboot, I no longer have Unity :(
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ping
<nic-doffay> kgunn, what's up
<didrocks> mhall119: remember I told to not using the pre-validation ppa but the certified one? :)
<didrocks> mhall119: you can end up in a partial upgrade situation in this one, of with a bug that prevent unity starting
<mhall119> no, I don't recall that
<mhall119> so do I need to purge that ppa? and lose all my wonderful smart scopes?
<didrocks> mhall119: you should use the certified ppa :)
<mhall119> that sounds boring
<didrocks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/experimental-certified
<didrocks> boring == less risky? :)
<mhall119> yeah
<didrocks> however, you need to install  ubuntu-unity-experimental-certified
<didrocks> from it
<mhall119> that's a package?
<didrocks> to force to even downgrade some packages to always have things from that ppa
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> you won't live on edge, but you will be safe :)
<mhall119> didrocks: is it worth it?  Or should I just drop back to default Unity until I can switch to Unity Next?
<mzanetti> Cimi: your turn.
<Cimi> mzanetti, :D
<mhr3> mhall119, did noone tell you to not do dist-upgrades when they want to remove unity? :)
<mhr3> mhall119, but the ppa is clean atm, not sure why you can't run it
<mzanetti> Cimi: first of all, it doesn't really add much except the thing you've tested already. so that's ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'm thinking if it would be possible to run LVWPH tests on it
<mhall119> mhr3: I have unity installed, and running it from the command line doesn't show any errors, it just doesn't show up
<mzanetti> Cimi: just the exact same tests, but as input use the GenericLensView instead of LVWPH directly
<mzanetti> Cimi: and/or LensView tests
<mhr3> mhall119, tried restarting? maybe driver bug
<mhall119> yeah
<mhr3> weird then
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm
<Cimi> mzanetti, gerry was working on LVWPH No?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. its merged already
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: in a first step I would just use that file and exchange the input component with the GenericLensView
<mzanetti> Cimi: if that should work we can think of a clever way so we don't need to copy/paste all the tests
<mzanetti> Cimi: if it does not work I think there's not much more to test in there...
<Cimi> mzanetti, why we need to test lvwph?
<Cimi> it's already tested
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what does "we can't import the original unity plugin" mean?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... just thinking: The genericLensView is basically a LVWPH. it extends it just a little bit. but in that extension it could also break things. So if we could re-use just the same tests as for the LVWPH to make sure it still works in GenericLensView it would be awesome
<Cimi> tsdgeos, categories are in unity plugin
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> sure, i didn't say you use the unity plugin
<tsdgeos> i did say why you're not using the categories code
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well it uses dee and other things...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we can have something simpler
<tsdgeos> but it's not simpler
<tsdgeos> your doing lots of code
<kgunn> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> kgunn: hey
<tsdgeos> you have your own ::Data implementation
<tsdgeos> Cimi: who's going to keep that in sync with the real one?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just the api, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, dednick wrote that code though, he know better then me :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: why you not using the real categories code?
<dednick> tsdgeos: because it's dee.
<tsdgeos> dednick: so?
<dednick> we'd have to model it anyway
<dednick> and keep it in sync
<tsdgeos> dednick: well, one thing is creating a fake dee model
<tsdgeos> the other is building a totally different categories code
<dednick> tsdgeos: what's creating a fake dee model?
<mhall119> didrocks: mhr3: can not open /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so
<tsdgeos> dednick: something like what i do in hud_client_query_get_results_model in ./tests/qmltests/plugins/HudClient/fake_libhud_client.cpp
<tsdgeos> you can always create a local dee model
<tsdgeos> and use that in Categories
<tsdgeos> without reimplementing the whole lot of the Categories class
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah, but then you're testing the categories, not the qml.
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> why?
<mhr3> mhall119, we don't even have compiz in the ppa, the distro one is used
<tsdgeos> dednick: why are you not testing the qml if you do that?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i
<dednick> sorry
<dednick> tsdgeos: i guess you're right. i remember thinking about doing that originally, but must have forgot about it.
<dednick> or found a reason for not
<tsdgeos> i'd really like if you could to try
<tsdgeos> the less glue cpp code we have the better
<Cimi> mzanetti, some works, I'm working on it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, another quick probably obvious question for you. I've been trying to centre a child using it's parent's anchors like this: anchors.verticalCenter: parent.Center
<nic-doffay> It doesn't affect a change though.
<Cimi> mmm no, lots of fail
<mzanetti> anchors.verticalCenter: parent.verticalCenter
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ^
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sorted :)
<mzanetti> Cimi:  ok... just leave it then
<mzanetti> Cimi: its a nice theoretical idea but I am well aware in practice this can be tricky
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, did you or anyone else redeploy the phone stack by any chance ;)?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I copied the unitytestcase over
<Cimi> from lvwph
<sil2100> didrocks: since it seems the old one is still being build (failures related extra packages)
<Cimi> mzanetti, and added             property var pageHeader: findChild(genericLensView, "pageHeader")
<Cimi>             property var listView: findChild(genericLensView, "listView")
<mzanetti> Cimi: and then it starts working?
<Cimi> not really, some pass some don't
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Hi, I have a question about your review of https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/libunity/fix-search-hint-localization/+merge/156420
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... just try a little bit to find out why they fail (e.g. its just too different to be tested in the same way vs. oh, its real bugs found already)
<didrocks> sil2100: it should be, let me try again :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: but you don't have to make it happen by any means
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, ah thx, see you need to ping people :)
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Yep:)  I had actually forgotten about that MP, hence, no ping.
<Cimi> mzanetti, might be related to the different model used...
<mhall119> mhr3: /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so doesn't exist on my filesystem, and apt-file isn't finding it in any package either
<mzanetti> Cimi: right.. yeah the input data would need to be the same, yes
<mhr3> mhall119, sounds like you broke your config then?
<mhall119> :(
<Cimi> mzanetti, that won't work
<didrocks> mhall119: indeed, there is no libcore.so… what did you install?
<Cimi> mzanetti, because GenericLensView uses the categories model
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok...
<didrocks> mhall119: the core plugin is /usr/lib/libcompiz_core.so normally
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok then... I'd say its fine what you already have then
<mhall119> didrocks: I just ppa-purged the prevalidation PPA, and tried to run Unity
<didrocks> mhall119: can you pastebin a little bit more of your .xsession-errors? or what you see exactly once starting Unity?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> kgunn: hi
<mhall119> didrocks: in a call atm
<mhall119> running gnome-shell
<mhall119> but I'll get you that when I'm done
<didrocks> ok
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: I assume you see my question in that MP, right?
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, yea, will re in a sec, discussing other stuff now
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok, whenever you have a moment.  Just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.  Thanks!
<sil2100> geeh
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, I've updated lp:~saviq/+junk/interface-tests
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/camera-app/modify_python_dep/+merge/160154 <- btw. I think this would be the fix for this issue
<smspillaz> didrocks: mzanetti: libcompiz_core isn't hte core plugin
<smspillaz> well ... it is ... kinda. Its just not dlopened )_
<mzanetti> smspillaz: huh?
<smspillaz> usually when compiz complains of a missing core plugin its trying to open some other plugin that has a mismatched core abi
<sil2100> I checked in my local PPA and it helps, at least it seems to
<mzanetti> smspillaz: you sure you meant me?
<smspillaz> mzanetti: nope, I meant mhall119 :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, makes sense, I think you need python-minimal
<smspillaz> now I'm confused
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<smspillaz> XD
<didrocks> stop talking people, too many s! :p
<mzanetti> lol
<notsmspillaz> does this help ?
<didrocks> let's do a criss-crossed talk ;)
<didrocks> thanks notsmspillaz ;)
<smspillaz> mhall119: in any case it sounds like you have an abi break somewhere
<sil2100> ;)
<tedg> mpt, So I'm looking at networking, and I'm curious if the icon shouldn't match the precise percentage.  i.e < 10 should show up as none, but >75 should show up as full.
<tedg> mpt, Perhaps we should be a bit optimistic on the icon?
<tedg> "Ubuntu is so great, it gets strong wireless connections everywhere!"
<tedg> :-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp:~saviq/+junk/interface-tests updated for you, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, the signalspy is TODO still, though - tomorrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, I might make _singletons and _roles into _data()-driven, too, tomorrow
<Saviq> not yet sure whether I want to
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... can I move this to tomorrow?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah of course
<mzanetti> Saviq: I still have two reviews in the queue
<Saviq> mzanetti, you didn't think I meant "I can't be bothered to do the remaining changes today after my EOD, but you go on, review it NOW!", did you
<mzanetti> hehe... not really
<sil2100> didrocks: ping! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/webbrowser-app/bootstrap/+merge/160157
<mhall119> didrocks: mhr3: xsession-errors: http://ubuntuone.com/1C5UYgKDI0UtHynnOOFdrK
<sil2100> didrocks: since the Apps stack script was segfaulting because of lack of bootstrapping it seems ;p
<mhall119> didrocks: mhr3: unity -vvvv output: http://ubuntuone.com/0b239apKA7DuivwjLfP480
<didrocks> sil2100: the version should be 0.20-0ubuntu1
<tedg> larsu, charles, is any indicator using on/off switches and GMenu yet?
<sil2100> Ooooh
<sil2100> Typooo
<charles> tedg: no, I don't think so
<mhr3> mhall119, reset your compiz plugin list?
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<mhall119> mhr3: how?
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed
<mhr3> mhall119, dconf
<mhall119> mhr3: got a handy-dandy command string I can copy/paste?
<mhr3> i dont know the exact key sorry
<smspillaz> mhall119: compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<smspillaz> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<smspillaz> do a dist upgrade lately ?
<smspillaz> (don't worry about the "failed to load plugin ... blah blah blah" errors on --debug, its just complaining every time it tries to open something in ~/.compiz-1/plugins and nothing is there
<smspillaz> mhall119: though curiously, it says its supported later
<smspillaz> mhall119: in any case, looks like you're not loading unity shell. Have  look at the value for gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/core/ active-plugins
<Marlinc> Did Unity really improve that much since 12.10 performance wise? How can it be so fast now? Because it the same codebase as Unity Touch and that that is optimized for phones now?
<mhall119> smspillaz: yeah, I did a dist-upgrade
<mhall119> it's supported hardware, decent but boring Intel GPU
<smspillaz> Marlinc: its the same codebase as 12.10
<smspillaz> mhall119: just minor changes here and there
<dednick> Cimi: i've removed the categories in favour of dee models
<smspillaz> ARGH
<smspillaz> Marlinc: just minor changes here and there
<Marlinc> Nice
<Marlinc> So it really is faster?
<smspillaz> there are too many "d"'s "m"'s and "s"'s in this channel
<smspillaz> Marlinc: *shrug* see for yourself
<bschaefer> smspillaz, haha
<Marlinc> I'll wait till it is released but I hear the development is very stable
<mhall119> smspillaz: should 'core' be in the listof active-plugins?
<bschaefer> I found someone who has like 4-5 prefix as someone elses name...i kept pinging the wrong person
<smspillaz> mhall119: yes
<Cimi> dednick, you sure it works?
<smspillaz> mhall119: though it should be more than just that
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, another question. This gives me the results I expect, but it's giving an error on compile.
<nic-doffay> property real value: parent.x + parent.horizontalCenter
<smspillaz> mhall119: ah, I knew I had typoed it
<smspillaz> gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<smspillaz> (note the extra /plugins/)
<mhall119> smspillaz: I used dconf-editor to reset it to default, still isn't working though
<smspillaz> mhall119: resetting it to the default won't work the way you expect
<mhall119> smspillaz: ['core', 'ccp', 'composite', 'opengl', 'copytex', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'imgpng', 'place', 'gnomecompat', 'snap', 'grid', 'resize', 'regex', 'animation', 'expo', 'vpswitch', 'move', 'mousepoll', 'session', 'workarounds', 'wall', 'ezoom', 'fade', 'scale']
<mhall119> that's what it currenly has
<smspillaz> mhall119: append 'unityshell' to the end
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what error message?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, horizontalCenter isn't a real value
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's an AnchorLine
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the thing is it does what I thought it would do.
<nic-doffay> But I'm getting this error: Unable to assign QString to double (obviously due to what you said)
<mzanetti> which is the weird thing...
<mzanetti> QString... even better :D
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it shouldn't be used like that ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, JS
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what should I use instead?
<mhall119> smspillaz: that did it!  I could kiss you
<Saviq> nic-doffay, width / 2
<smspillaz> mhall119: I feel like that would be a bad idea
<smspillaz> :p
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I tried that, assuming it would give me the same result.
<nic-doffay> It didn't.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it sounds like the approach you're taking now indeed is not giving the right result
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what's your use case?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's a bit complicated.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, regardless - if you're looking for a center of something, most often anchors is the way to go
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but also remember x and y are local values in a hierarchy of objects
<Saviq> nic-doffay, which means you might need mapToItem / mapFromItem, depending on what you're doing
<nic-doffay> I'm assuming that converts x & y values from node spaces.
<nic-doffay> But that's not really what I need.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you expected horizontalCenter to be half of width, then your equation should be: parent.x + (parent.width / 2)
 * Saviq never remembers which is horizontal and vertical in QML...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah that's obvious, but like I said, I attempted that.
<nic-doffay> I'll have to dig deeper, this doesn't seem like a simple issue to solve.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, « onValueChanged: console.debug(value) » to print out the value it gets
<nic-doffay> Cool thanks Saviq that will help a lot.
<dandrader> Saviq,  lp:~saviq/+junk/interface-tests is looking good.
<Saviq> dandrader, I didn't want for Verifier to subclass TestCase initially... but then nothing was left in there and having a separate Verifier type would just mean you'd have to pass references to it here and there
<dednick> Cimi: yup, all working
<dednick> just confirmed all Dash/DashContent & LensView tests working. Plus there is a test scene in Unity/categories which gives a view on all the categories of a lens.
<dednick> s/categories/category results
<Saviq> dandrader, so I'll leave it like that for now and if we decide it's bad we'll refactor
<mterry> fginther, where is the config for the generic-mediumtests autopilot test stored?  It seems to not have ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next in its sources.list, but it should
<fginther> mterry, It's just a jenkins job. The ppa hook scripts are passed in from the parent job
<dobey> hey all, are there instructions for how to run unity-next on ubuntu 13.04 anywhere? (not how to flash to a phone, but how to run stuff locally)
<fginther> mterry, so it's the upstream job that would need to be configured to use that ppa
<mterry> fginther, from the CI job then?  OK.  You were working on adding that PPA to the jobs, right?  Any luck?
<mterry> fginther, also, still getting some 404 errors, like with: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-raring-armhf-ci/584/console
<fginther> mterry, yes that work now, but I had only deployed it for a few projects so far.
<fginther> mterry, do you know the -ci job? i can be sure it's updated
<mterry> fginther,  http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-ci/708/
<mterry> fginther, oh wait
<mterry> fginther, for the PPA issue?  let me get some
<fginther> mterry, hmm. it may just be easier to re-deploy all the stacks?
<mterry> fginther, for the PPA issue, I'm looking at the various -app packages like phone-app, gallery-app etc
<mterry> fginther, for the 404 issue, http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-ci/708/ is the -ci job, from this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/159846
<fginther> mterry, ack. I'll make sure those are deployed and then update the other stacks
<fginther> mterry, I know that jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com is being excessively slow to publish results. I've tried to find out why, but no luck yet
<mhr3> andyrock, did you restart all the scopes after installing my branch?
<andyrock> mhr3, yeah i did logout/login too...
<andyrock> does it work there?
<mhr3> yep
<andyrock> let me try again
<andyrock> mhr3, nope can't make it work
<andyrock> i'm doing something wrong
<andyrock> anyway it's late in Europe ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-23
<mzanetti> didrocks: hey. is there a way to enable arm builds for my ppa?
<didrocks> hey mzanetti, which ppa?
<mzanetti> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+archive/testing
<didrocks> mzanetti: this will ask to use a non virtual ppa, we try to diminish the need as possible
<didrocks> mzanetti: personal ppa? I doubt about it
<mzanetti> didrocks: so the only way to publish apps is to upload them to the official touch apps ppa?
<didrocks> mzanetti: right now, but this week will be to use daily releases
<didrocks> mzanetti: we need to transition to HUD 2 today, as discussed with sergio and ricardo
<didrocks> hey sil2100! how are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, ready to push HUD 2 today? ^
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind coordinating with mzanetti on the medium tests so that we can transition to it? (not sure if we should disable temporarly to get things merged and so on)
<mzanetti> didrocks: can't really follow... what has HUD to do with this?
<didrocks> mzanetti: because we don't have daily release until apps are migrated to new HUD
<didrocks> don't/can't
<didrocks> as we have a newer HUD in the ppa
<tsdgeos> didrocks: we are
<tsdgeos> meaning
<tsdgeos> i have branches waiting
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, I was waiting for the finale quantal touch image to be in, which should be done by done?
<mzanetti> didrocks: I don't need daily releases... I just want to upload an app somewhere so it gets build for arm and I can install it on my phone again
<didrocks> mzanetti: you can use the touch ppa for one manual upload, yeah
<tsdgeos> and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client_api/+merge/156616
<didrocks> mzanetti: this will be reconverted for that purpose
<tsdgeos> actually only the first is needed
<tsdgeos> the for it to work
<didrocks> tsdgeos: there is not only unity-next, but good to know it's ready ;)
<tsdgeos> the second is to use the improvements
<tsdgeos> didrocks: well i said "we" ;) for a certain definition of we ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: that's going where? raring? or s-something?
<didrocks> thanks tsdgeos! will keep you posted once we have the base transition done
<didrocks> tsdgeos: raring daily-build-next and next ppas
<didrocks> tsdgeos: which will go into s then
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> tx
<didrocks> yw!
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please investigate ignoring /tests for coverage?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<tsdgeos> *** Error in `/usr/bin/perl': corrupted double-linked list: 0x029f0fe8 ***
<tsdgeos> :_S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, panda?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, they sometimes go there and cry in the corner :/
<Saviq> hence the black eyes
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, there seem to be issues with publishing (not just delay) in the end
<mzanetti> mmrazik: ^
<mzanetti> mmrazik: known issue or new?
<Saviq> the last published ones are from yesterday 2pm https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-ci/
<mmrazik> mzanetti, Saviq: let me check. We had some issues in the past (several months ago)
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<mmrazik> Saviq, mzanetti: its a different thing than in the past :-/ There are no errors. It looks like the publishing just takes ages
<mmrazik> I might need Larry to figure out whats going on
<mmrazik> it might be high load on jenkins.qa.ubunut.com or something like that and I have no access there
<Saviq> mmrazik, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, ping https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet.run_on_device_gdb/+merge/159378 ?
<dednick> Saviq: thanks. seen it. i'll take a look
<Saviq> dednick, cheers, just going through the active MPs
<dednick> mzanetti: when you were looking at the network indicator layout issue, did you say it WASNT working in the chewie-client, or it WAS?
<mzanetti> dednick: it wasn't here on desktop
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. odd. working on mine
<mzanetti> dednick: however, I use my desktop at GRID_UNIT_PX=18. That might makes a difference
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. is that just an env setting i can change to test?
<mzanetti> dednick: yes
<mzanetti> dednick: also, I think the fix I proposed (use height instead of implicitHeight) got merged.
<mzanetti> so if you try with current trunk it might be fixed
<dednick> mzanetti: that's the same px as the nexus phone right?
<mzanetti> dednick: i think the same as Galaxy Nexus. The n10 uses 20 if I'm not mistaken
<Saviq> dednick, also, there seems to be a regression with the indicators in trunk, when you swipe over an indicator quickly, the page is blank until you un-pin the indicator from the bottom
<Saviq> dednick, and "MenuContent.qml:102: TypeError: Object ClockPage_QMLTYPE_265(0xc29478) has no method 'reset'"
<Saviq> dednick, can you please look into that?
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> dednick, it looks like when the indicators are unloaded, they don't come back as soon as they are loaded again
<dednick> Saviq: the indicators are only supposed to be loaded when you press the indicator bar. Previously they were being loaded on startup because of a bug.
<dednick> but maybe we want that...
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> dednick, but they don't load at all
<Saviq> dednick, well, they do, but are invisible
<tsdgeos> didn't sergio said that images where now raring based?
<tsdgeos> i just did phablet-flash and got a quantal one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I still had to use the --alternate-settings approach
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i havent seen that. I've only seen that they pop up after a bit of a delay
<dednick> Saviq: i'll take another look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doh :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it did download quantal-* anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd say that's hanging... :/
<Saviq> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1263/console
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... not sure...
<mzanetti> 23 minutes is indeed a bit long for autopilot tests...
<Saviq> mzanetti, shouldn't there be more output?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah k
<mzanetti> Saviq: autopilot doesn't print anything if you tell it to log to an xml file
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like room for improvement ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually... I've been asked to ask you to join a session about autopilot in Oakland
<mzanetti> Saviq: feedback to developers of autopilot mainly. interested?
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you invite me on the calendar?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: there's no schedule yet. but yes, I'll let you know as soon as I know anything
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool, yeah, count me in
<MCR> Hi :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we really need to fix that "QXcbConnection: XCB error: 148 (Unknown), sequence: 148, resource id: 0, major code: 140 (Unknown), minor code: 20" thing
<tsdgeos> it's getting silly having to retrigger so many qmluitests jobs
<MCR> mmrazik, could you please take a look @ the compiz 0.9.10 automerger as it stopped to work recently... ?
<mmrazik> MCR: looking
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: also seems ps-panda-5 doesn't have the new stuff that acceps Digia licenses, can you check?
<MCR> thanks a lot
<mmrazik> MCR: was it actually working before?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep
<mmrazik> or maybe it was renamed?
<MCR> mmrazik, yes
<MCR> mmrazik, https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10/+activereviews
<MCR> https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10
<mmrazik> oh... 0.9.10 == lp:compiz
<MCR> it worked until 04-18
<MCR> yes
<MCR> it is not for raring anymore unfortunately...
<MCR> but we still need the merger, also CI and all the rest of the cool features ;)
<mmrazik> MCR: was lp:compiz 0.9.9 until ~04-18?
<MCR> no
<mmrazik> mhm..
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: panda-5 updated
<mmrazik> MCR: I can fix it but I still don't understand why it worked before :-/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: cheers!
<MCR> but compiz/raring was deleted and 0.9.9 became compiz/raring
<MCR> I think
<MCR> (I did not do this change)
<mmrazik> didrocks: head/unity.cfg should have no target_branch for compiz, right (ATM it points to lp:compiz/0.9.9)?
<MCR> some shuffling was going on... but we already worked on 0.9.10 for some time
<mmrazik> didrocks:  which is the same as raring
<didrocks> mmrazik: didn't I change that?
<didrocks> mmrazik: let me recheck, I'm almost sure I changed it
<MCR> hi didrocks :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: its still in trunk
<didrocks> hey MCR!
<mmrazik> or let me pull..
<mmrazik> nope. its in the trunk
<didrocks> right, I'm puzzled
<didrocks> I'm sure I fixed it though
 * didrocks checks jenkins
<MCR> thanks, didrocks
<mmrazik> didrocks: its not in your r218
<mmrazik> which is changing raring to 0.9.9
<didrocks> mmrazik: argh, indeed
<mmrazik> anyway... I still don't get it why 0.9.10 was landing before
<mmrazik> didrocks: shall I just fix it?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'm pushing it
<mmrazik> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any chance we can fix the "libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast" on the thing that runs the qmluitests? maybe that way we get past the qxcbconnection stuff
<MCR> didrocks, mmrazik: Does your cryptic conversation mean it's fixed ? ;)
<mmrazik> MCR: I'm just waiting for the triggering job to finish
<didrocks> MCR: lp:compiz is taken into account, yeah ;)
<mmrazik> MCR: but it looks like the jobs are queued
<mmrazik> just wanted to wait with the "yes, its fixed" message :)
<MCR> cool - that was fast, thanks -> I shout out loud if the merger stays on weekend mode
<mmrazik> MCR: yes please. Unfortunately these sort of errors are hard to find. I have a watchdog that looks for merge proposals that are approved but not merged for a long time. But that only works for branches we are "aware" of (i.e. they are configured to autoland).
<mmrazik> in this particular case the error was that lp:compiz was not even configured to autoland
<MCR> mmrazik, no problem @ all, if it gets fixed that fast... thanks a lot
<mmrazik> (which was a typo)
<dednick> Saviq: I've got to go out before our standup today and I may not be back by then. Shall i just add my work to the standup doc?
<Saviq> dednick, please do
<MCR> mmrazik, you are always super-responsive +1
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll try
<dednick> mzanetti, Saviq: found the issue with indicators height. The BasicMenu type changed recently to a Ubuntu.Component.ListItem.Standard which has a height set. needed to heigh: undefined everything using implicitHeight
<Saviq> dednick, ah!
<mzanetti> nice
<Saviq> dednick, good catch
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed lp:~saviq/+junk/interface-tests with a SignalSpy and _data()-driven where applicable
<dednick> just making sure i didnt break anything and i'll put a MP throught
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack. I'll check it out
<MCR> duflu, hi. I would like to bring the ubuntu code-patches (for scale and expo for example) inline, otherwise the code is hard to maintain. Do you know the reason why they have been made Ubuntu-only ?
<duflu> MCR: Because they did not meet Compiz standards, and more importantly upstream Compiz didn't like them :)
<duflu> MCR: Hang on...  I upstreamed them already... !?
<MCR> I like them and they do not need specific Ubuntu-only functions or depend on nux as far as I could tell...
<MCR> duflu, I am not sure...
<MCR> duflu, scale for example...
<duflu> MCR: Looking at lp:compiz, they are not patches any more (?)
<duflu> So what do you mean?
<MCR> well, I compiled scale from lp:compiz and it does not have the close button and title overlapping...
<MCR> I did not apply the patches yet, though...
<MCR> so I am not 100% sure
<MCR> duflu, do not worry about it -> I'll have to look into it in detail yet
<MCR> just wanted to know which was the reason in the first place
<duflu> MCR: Oh right, the Unity modifications. No. Those live in lp:unity AFAIK and upstream does not want them. Last time I asked around.
<MCR> sure - they should live in lp:compiz ofc
<duflu> Besides, you can close windows with scaleaddon. A proper upstream compiz solution would use or extend scaleaddon
<didrocks> sil2100: still not around? ;)
<duflu> MCR: No we don't want them in lp:compiz. They're ugly and Unity-look-specific :)
<MCR> ;)
<duflu> Umm, pretend I didn't say the first bit
<duflu> MCR: Anything that looks like Unity should be in lp:unity. But feel free to add a generic-looking close/cross button
<Saviq> dednick, I just reproduced the empty indicator on current release image, so it might not be a regression after all, or at least not a new one
<MCR> duflu, it is not unity-specific in this case ;)
<MCR> it will use whatever theme the user uses...
<dednick> Saviq: does it happen when you first load the session?
<MCR> for the titlebar in scale
<Saviq> dednick, not really, it happens whenever
<MCR> but scaleaddon would be the place to be, I agree...
<Saviq> dednick, I think I see what the issue is
<duflu> MCR: Hmm. Well I don't think that's the solution I would approve. But I don't approve things any more so you don't need my view
<dednick> Saviq: hm. ok. I've seen it take quite a long time, but never not show at all. Is it a specific indicator, or anything?
<Saviq> dednick, it happens when I release the touch before crossing the threshold that makes it show at all
<MCR> duflu, I always respected your view ;)
<dednick> Saviq: ah. ok
<MCR> and still am
<dednick> Saviq: possibly a state change issue
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, simple way to reproduce: touch panel, drag minimally down until the grey bar comes down, release
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. just got it
<MCR> but it is hard to fix things in expo for example with this patch mess...
<Saviq> dednick, cheers
<duflu> MCR: I resolved the "patch mess" last year. What are you talking about?
<MCR> duflu, maybe I am confusing 2 issues now -> scale and expo
<MCR> I was just working on scale recently
<MCR> so I just noticed the scale problem and thought it might be the patch issue, but did not look into it in detail
<duflu> MCR: There are no major scale/expo patches any more. See: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.10/files/head:/debian/patches/
<MCR> \o/
<duflu> I wonder how old your branch is :)
<MCR> ;)
<MCR> isn't 0.8 the right one ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: why the file test_categories ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: just a script to run the CategoryScene test.
<dednick> although not really a test. just a debug scene
<tsdgeos> do we really need that?
<dednick> the Scene, or the script?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> so it's not "really a test"
<tsdgeos> ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: no. it's just to verify that the category results are working correctly
<tsdgeos> can't we do that in a test?
<nik90> I built unity-next according to the instructions provided on wiki.ubuntu.com just to try it out. After that I removed however I noticed that there are 2 additional lenses as seen in http://imgur.com/RS0RUm4. How do I remove them?
<nik90> does anybody know the package name?
<dednick> tsdgeos: i guess its in the dash tests or will be when it gets merged.
<dednick> i'll remove it.
<dednick> tsdgeos: it was just so i could debug when writing the unity pugin stuff.
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> dednick: any particular reason for the change in Lenses::updateLenses ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: not really. just though more sense to have a non-visible Music lens, than Home lens (even though it's just test data).
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> dednick: the fact that there is no globalresults is on purpose?
<dednick> tsdgeos: you mean different to the normal results?
<tsdgeos> dednick: yep
<tsdgeos> i mean the non fake lens.cpp does
<tsdgeos>     m_categories->setResultModel(m_results);
<tsdgeos>     m_categories->setGlobalResultModel(m_globalResults);
<tsdgeos> you do
<tsdgeos> + m_categories->setResultModel(m_results);
<tsdgeos> + m_categories->setGlobalResultModel(m_results);
<tsdgeos> it is true that we're not using globalResults anywhere i think
<tsdgeos> so if that's the reason i'm ok
<tsdgeos> just asking
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah. we didnt seem to be. so i didnt see a point until we do.
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: what's the other branch that depends on this?
<tsdgeos> launchpad tells me there are 2 but when clicking on the link gives me an empty page :-S
<dednick> tsdgeos: i would have thought the home lens would use it. but it seems to use filter models with the normal results
<dednick> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-tests-dashcontent/+merge/159459, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet-tests-dash/+merge/160032
<tsdgeos> tx
<dednick> tsdgeos: i think Cimi has got some as well
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> approved, looks good
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity/phablet.indicators.small-swipe/+merge/160321
<dednick> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/indicators-client/menu-implicitHeight/+merge/160310
<dednick> just letting you know they're there :)
<Saviq> dednick, awesome, approved
<mzanetti> dednick: I don't think explicitly setting height to undefined is what we should do
<mzanetti> dednick: can't we fix the issue in its root instead of working around it in some upper layers?
<mzanetti> I can't see how this would be better than the preivous version
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, i wasnt really sure about that.
<dednick> mzanetti: but the issue is in Ubuntu.Components
<mzanetti> dednick: then it'll bite us over and over again I guess unless we report a bug to the SDK guys
<dednick> mzanetti: could maybe use implcitHeight there...
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah. I think that would be way to go
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, sounds like if Standard has a height: defined, it's a bug
<Saviq> dednick, please pick it up with sdk guys
<dednick> mzanetti, Saviq: ok. who's on the sdk team ? :)
<mzanetti> dednick: bzoltan, timp, zsombi
<sil2100> didrocks: eek
<dednick> ta
<sil2100> didrocks: took me longer than I thought, uugh
<didrocks> the HUD 2.0 work?
<sil2100> No, I jumped out to the bank to take out some money for Oakland ;)
<didrocks> ah ok
<sil2100> Now, doing HUD!
<didrocks> great ;)
<dednick> mzanetti: do you know why we use implicitHeight anyway? what is the benifit?
<mzanetti> dednick: in this particular case?
<dednick> mzanetti: ya.
<mzanetti> dednick: no... I would be fine with real height in here as its the end user representation... still the SDK using height instead of implicitHeight feels like a bug.
<dednick> mzanetti: ok.
<mzanetti> Saviq: wanted to keep the implicitHeight here which - regarding chewie's overengineered architecture - could make sense...
<mzanetti> dednick: ^
<Saviq> dednick, height/width should never be defined on top-level component in a QML file
<Saviq> dednick, implicitHeight/implicitWidth is there exactly for that purpose - "if height is not defined otherwise, here's my default height"
<dednick> Saviq: ok. thanks.
<mzanetti> dednick: basically chewie doesn't paint a full UI itself, but rather has a set of components that are compiled together by the middleware as needed. So everything can be seen as components in there
<Saviq> dednick, and if the component is used wrong, it's the component user's fault, not the component's
<dednick> Saviq, mzanetti: looks like renato made changes to the ListItem to fix that issue. we're just not using an up-to-date version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<Saviq> dednick, ah, so the fix wasn't released yet?
<dednick> it's in trunk, but not sure about the ppa
<dednick> attempting to update now and see
<MCR> mmrazik, seems there are still Jenkins issues left... armhf builds seem failing and the links point to 404 errors
<mmrazik> MCR: we have some issues with publishing the results to public jenkins
<mmrazik> MCR: what is the link which gives you 404?
<MCR> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1168919-multimonitor-cube-gears-green-gear-always-in-front/+merge/158790
<mmrazik> (for some reasons it takes up to 17h to get it published :-/)
<MCR> the last comment by Jenkins
<MCR> the failure link
<mmrazik> MCR: it looks like some jenkins problem :-/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5595249/
<MCR> mmrazik, the same here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-showmouse-another-cleanup/+merge/159993
<mmrazik> MCR: I need to go to doctor but will be back in ~hour
<mmrazik> will check it then
<MCR> thanks
<MCR> happy healing
<tvoss> mmrazik, ping
<mmrazik> tvoss: pong
<dednick> Saviq: I think we're using standard sdk that comes with raring. We should be be adding the ubuntu-sdk ppa to the build script.
<Saviq> dednick, but it was broken on the device, which uses the phablet-team ppa
<dednick> Saviq: i c. phablet-team doesnt include ubuntu-ui-toolkit package.
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> so where are we getting it for the device images from....
<dednick> i have no idea. trying to track it down now.
<dednick> Saviq: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<Saviq> dednick, yeah that I know, just where does the package come from...
<Saviq> right, so ubuntu-ui-toolkit is already daily-landed
<mzanetti> Saviq: isn't michi on irc?
<Saviq> mzanetti, at the moment he's probably in bed
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, maybe not yet, but it's 9pm for him
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... he comments to my MPs
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... I thought he would be from sweden
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, Brisbane
<mzanetti> oh... brisbane
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-ci/730/ stuck?
<Saviq> or just queued..
<mzanetti> Saviq: queued :/ we bumped the ticket's priority today morning
<mzanetti> Saviq: the one for more VM's
<Saviq> .thanks
<Saviq> damn MIR! ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: proably queued, see http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/
<Saviq> yeah it just started
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this should be ok... https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_GenericLensView/+merge/160143
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you should make that depend on the other MR that does the CategoryFilter changes and stuff
<tsdgeos> otherwise it's going to be a mess when merging
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Saviq: good news. I think I found the issue. well not found the root cause, but found how to reliably work around it (I hope). If you see it happening again, please ping me immediately
<Saviq> mzanetti, which one? publishing? or getting stuck?
<mzanetti> talking about getting stuck I am
<tsdgeos> awesomer
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<mzanetti> Saviq: regarding the publishing: it seems to be on the public jenkins instance which is not maintained by us. martin opened a ticked
<Saviq> mzanetti, k thanks
<mzanetti> ticket
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm
<sil2100> didrocks: the hud switch might be a bit troublesome
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, got time for another quick QML Q?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: of course
<nic-doffay> Check this out: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89744/
<nic-doffay> I'm trying to pass the X & Y values of the itemAtIndex of the first Repeater into the second Repeater. What is the correct way to achieve this?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I wouldn't use 2 repeaters
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what would you suggest?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: something like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89749/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: would that work for your case?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I need to specifically pass each x and y of the each dots.
<nic-doffay> But otherwise the formatting is better.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: like this? https://pastebin.canonical.com/89750/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: anyways, theDot.x and theDot.y will be 0, 0 here
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so that id will be the correct index?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you don't need the index. the whole Item {} is repeated. inside the Item {} its just like there would be only this one
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, hmm ok. So it's probably best to regenerate the x & y from the Circle component?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: why do you need x & y at all?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the whole Item takes care about positioning. inside the item you shouldn't need to know about it, do you?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, because the dots are positioned according to their index in a ring. The circle object for each index needs to be at the same position the dot is.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: it is like this
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if you move the Item {} around, the Dot and the Circle will also be moved accordingly, because the Item is the parent and its children will always be painted inside the parent (unless you specify something else)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, right, I think I misunderstood something then.
<nic-doffay> I'll give it a go and get back to you...
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. let me know how it goes.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, one more thing.
<mzanetti> yes?
<nic-doffay> I need to trigger an animation in the Dot and the Circle.
<nic-doffay> Should I put a function in the item which calls both of them?
<nic-doffay> then reference it with itemAt(i).callFunction.
<nic-doffay> Would that be the cleanest?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... hard to say... depends a bit what the trigger is and what kind of animation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti I think there's one more issue here - the circles need to be in a separate layer than the  dots
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti as the circles need to be blended with the big circle
<nic-doffay> Saviq, is there no way you can specify the Z order of a Component?
<Saviq> and the dots just painted on top of that
<Saviq> nic-doffay, z-order yes, but then you need to blend
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I'm going to get the blending done after the ordering is correct.
<nic-doffay> I just wanted to get the circles appearing first then move on to everything else.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, btw, weren't you supposed to draw the circles in GL?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's what loicm suggested, no?
<Saviq> I thought that was the approach, too, as it'd be more performant that way
<mzanetti> Saviq: you think it'd really be more performant?
<nic-doffay> The circles are being drawn with a ShaderEffect atm Saviq .
<nic-doffay> I just haven't done any blending maths yet.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, that means an fbo per circle
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes I believe so, if they'd be painted in single buffer instead a buffer per-circle as it is now
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that would require more work then.
<mzanetti> Saviq: more performant in terms of memory usage you mean... not in terms of speed
<mzanetti> ok... that could well be the case
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, resources
<nic-doffay> I wanted to get some sort of results for a video Kevin asked me to put together for the end of Thursday.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok, that's fine for now, just asking
<mzanetti> Saviq: otoh working with layer: enabled in the right place might do the trick too
<mzanetti> but I don't know for sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would only mean caching after the fact, IIUC
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but then as I mentioned you need a separate layer for the circles and the dots, to be able to blend the center circle in between them, no?
<Saviq> unless you get get to the z-order in a ShaderEffect, not sure, really
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you're probably right. I'm not familiar enough with this to know atm.
<Saviq> but I'm afraid you can't - you just get a blended texture to sample
<nic-doffay> What would be the best way to achieve that?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your approach with two repeaters is one possibility (btw, we need a circle Positioner)
<paulliu> Hi. I rebase to trunk today. I've add "import Unity.Test 0.1 as UT" but I got "Unity.Test" is not installed. Is there something I need to set?
<paulliu> Other similar tests runs good.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what would the Positioner be used for?
<Saviq> paulliu, make sure the import path for the test is set correctly
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Positioners take a bunch of items and position them
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we have Row, Column, Grid, Flow
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how would this help with a circle?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if we create a Circle one, it would just take however many items you give it as children
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and align them in a circle
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but that's just theoretical, I just thought of it right now ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok at the moment I'm generating the positions from within the Dot. It would probably be simpler if I pushed my stuff and you had a review of it to see where I could improve things with QML components I'm unfamiliar with.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, the Dot should just be that - a dot
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the delegate of the Repeater should calculate the x/y/rotation
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'd probably abstract those parts that calculate that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics_transitions
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then put the Dot and the Circle inside that "x/y/rotation calculator" in a Repeater
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm not sure what you mean by putting the Circle inside the calculator in the Repeater, mind giving me a quick example?
<mmrazik> MCR: the jenkins issues should be fixed and the MPs re-approved
<MCR> mmrazik, thanx once again +1
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's very rudimentary and probably wrong, but something like https://pastebin.canonical.com/89755/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's enough thanks a lot. So you also recommend moving it into it's own .qml?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you want to abstract it, yes, there's no other way
<didrocks> sil2100: can you expand a little bit?
<paulliu> OK, Now I got the path set corrected. But now I get "Unity" plugin "FakeUnityQml" not found while I'm doing "import Unity 0.1".
<sil2100> didrocks: give me 5 more minutes, need to re-check something first ;)
<paulliu> Is that still a IMPORT_PATH issue?
<paulliu> We currently don't have any tests for the qml have "import Unity 0.1" right now.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mzanetti thanks for your help as always.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no worries. did it help you in the end?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah for sure.
<mzanetti> ok then
<Saviq> paulliu, no tests themselves, but the components under test do
<Saviq> paulliu, did you build?
<Saviq> the error you got means "the plugin was found, but can't find the plugin .so file"
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-no-coverage-for-tests/+merge/160292
<paulliu> Saviq: Yeah, I'm run ./build and ./run, all good.
<paulliu> Saviq: there is libFakeUnityQml.so generated in builddir/
<Saviq> paulliu, please push your code and we'll have a look
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<kgunn> nic-doffay: ping
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding your fix-suggestions (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phablet-notification-renderer/+merge/155512/comments/353258) ... if I leave out the "model." from "model.<role>" in the delegate, access to the roles no longer works
<nic-doffay> kgunn, what's up
<Saviq> MacSlow, checking, it should only be needed when there's a naming conflict
<MacSlow> Saviq, all data from the different roles is missing from a notification, when dropping model. and I run the test
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, only the icons would be left, right
<Saviq> MacSlow, sorry, didn't read properly - leave model. be
<MacSlow> Saviq, good... other thing... I gladly drop the UbuntuShape for the 2x2 case (icon-summary layout case), if I knew how I could switch to just a simple Image-item there
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's why I proposed to just switch the sources of icon and secondaryIcon
<Saviq> MacSlow, when there's no body
<Saviq> MacSlow, so icon would remain 6x6
<Saviq> MacSlow, do we expect transitions between standard and icon-summary?
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... that would then need to be documented in the 3rd-part developer docs... it's a fair approach... no there's no intention to transition like that
<Saviq> MacSlow, why would it need to be documented?
<Saviq> MacSlow, and anyway, I wonder if summary-body shouldn't simply assume the icon to not be there?
<Saviq> in that case it would require docs in 3rd-party docs
<MacSlow> Saviq, so the app-developer knows to pass in a secondary-icon, if he/she wants a icon-summary layout.
<Saviq> MacSlow, we could just use icon
<Saviq> MacSlow, but I do think only supporting secondaryIcon for icon-summary layout is actually better
<Saviq> more explicit
<Saviq> and people won't start passing avatars to icon-summary
<Saviq> that would get shrunk to 2x2
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... summary-body has no icon at all
<Saviq> MacSlow, I wonder if this should simply be another type?
<Saviq> MacSlow, instead of relying on body being empty?
<MacSlow> Saviq, no... I think it's better to have it adapt implicitly instead of introducing a different notification-type just for a layout-variation
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok then, let's go for "icon gets ignored if there's no body"
<Saviq> sounds good?
<MacSlow> +1
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe that test can include the onmovementstarted thing? what do you think'
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> though there's not really much to test either
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mmm
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> because I don't really know how to test that
<Cimi> it's a listviewwithheader thing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, standup?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep one sec.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, not hearing anyone, mumble doing it's thing again.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we could hear you
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sorted
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity/dash_people_test/+merge/160366
<MacSlow> Saviq, the use of strings for "Notifications.Type.Interactive" are the stand-ins until we merge in the backend, where those will come in in the final form
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, but where is "type" defined?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: ^ is there a better way for this stand-in?
<Saviq> MacSlow, Notification.qml doesn't have a "type" property
<Saviq> MacSlow, unless I misread again, but was trying to look real hard :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... wait :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, which suggests the type property isn't really used ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, or at least the conditions never return true, but the thing still works fine
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't remember the file where we hace mouseMove() definition
<Cimi> or dandrader or Saviq
<Saviq> Cimi, UnityTestCase.qml, no?
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> Cimi, it's in tests/utils/ now
<MacSlow> Saviq, bollocks... that's the problem when one works with multiple branches (locally) and assumes too much... fixed now
<Cimi> Saviq, not that
<Cimi> Saviq, it's not qt?
<dandrader> Cimi, mouseMove comes from Qt's TestCase
<Saviq> Cimi, then TestCase itself
<Saviq> Cimi, just ctrl+click on it
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> in QtCreator
<Cimi> dandrader, I just noticed that mouseMove has a delay parameter
<Cimi> dandrader, maybe this is what we need?
<dandrader> Cimi, it's implemented with wait()
<Cimi> dandrader, but in which way?
<Cimi> dandrader, just a simple wait (delay) ?
<dandrader> Cimi, I think so
<Cimi> or like the smart way I was thinking with gerry?
<Cimi> dandrader, we're using that in the sdk
<Cimi> the delay
<Cimi> dandrader, here https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel/+merge/158399
<Saviq> paulliu, here's the correct CMake line:
<Saviq> add_qml_test(Dash DashPeople IMPORT_PATHS ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/tests/mocks ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/plugins ${qmltest_DEFAULT_IMPORT_PATHS})
<Cimi> Saviq, paulliu ordering is important too if you override plugins
<Saviq> paulliu, it fails with "PeoplePreviewData is unavailable", but that's correct
<Saviq> Cimi, exactly, and it's actually reverse order
<Saviq> Cimi, as in the last will be loaded first
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<paulliu> Saviq: why PeoplePreviewData is unavailable is correct? It works yesterday.
<Saviq> paulliu, because it needs to be implemented as a fake
<Saviq> paulliu, yesterday there was no fake Unity plugin, today there is one
<Saviq> paulliu, look in /tests/qmltests/plugins/Unity/
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. let me check.
<Saviq> paulliu, something of the sort needs to be implemented to fake the PeoplePreviewData interface
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<paulliu> Saviq: ok, so I just need to copy peoplepreviewdata.cpp to fake_peoplepreviewdata.cpp and add some mock-up data there?
<mhr3> didrocks, hey, any idea why friends didn't build in the ppa?
<mhr3> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Experimental/view/100Scopes/job/cu2d-100scopes-experimental-1.1prepare-unity-lens-friends/37/console
<didrocks> 2013-04-23 07:09:54,550 INFO A version (0.1.1bzr13.03.26daily13.03.27ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified-0ubuntu1) is available at the destination for that component but is not in trunk which is still at 0.1.2-0ubuntu1. Ignoring that component for source: unity-lens-friends, branch: lp:~unity-team/unity-lens-friends/libunity7-compatible, series: raring.
<didrocks> cf the console :)
<Saviq> paulliu, not necessarily, you can create a QML component that mimics the same
<Saviq> paulliu, the approach is your choice
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<mhr3> didrocks, can you translate that for me?
<mhr3> into non debian language? :P
<didrocks> mhr3: there is a version in the certified ppa
<didrocks> of friends
<didrocks> called 0.1.1bzr13.03.26daily13.03.27ubuntu.unity.experimental.certified-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> this one was committed automagically to the changelog
<didrocks> I guess ;)
<didrocks> and it's not anymore in debian/changelog
<mhr3> didrocks, so it needs to be fixed where?
<didrocks> mhr3: I guess you removed it yesterday while doing you merge, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: lp:~unity-team/unity-lens-friends/libunity7-compatible needs to have the changelog entry
<mhr3> didrocks, nope, it was never there
<didrocks> mhr3: or we can remove friends from the certified ppa
<didrocks> until next run
<didrocks> it won't look at it anymore
<mhr3> but we do want friends in the ppa
<mhr3> well.. the scope
<didrocks> mhr3: I mean, removing it until next daily
<didrocks> or until we relaunch
<didrocks> mhr3: it's not like in distro, if we loose that changelog entry, it's not important :)
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, why not, if that fixes it...
<mhr3> didrocks, although i do wonder where did the changed changelog came from
<mhr3> i suppose there's a magical sed somewhere
<didrocks> mhr3: it was published in the certified ppa
<didrocks> so it proposed a branch against it
<didrocks> not sure what happened then :)
<mhr3> it went boom? :)
<didrocks> possible that a merge ate it :)
<mhr3> the bots are that hungry? i thought you feed them regularly
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the thing with the Positioner is that the x & y implicitly rely on the item's width and height. Any recommendations?
<sil2100> didrocks: we're getting some armhf panda permission problems in merges, but I think fginther is looking into that now ;)
<nic-doffay> The positioner doesn't really take that into account.
<sil2100> ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:Permission denied
<didrocks> mhr3: not enough apparently :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I saw the failure, ok, let's wait for Francis!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you're writing the positioner, so you can do whatever you need
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you should take the size of the children into account
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm thinking of just having a variable to hold the size of a dot and circle.
<nic-doffay> Sound reasonable?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no ;)
<nic-doffay> What would be preferable then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, a simple solution would be to have the positioner 0x0
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and in the delegate then anchors.centerIn
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the actual Dot / Circle
<Saviq> inside the positioner
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm not sure I see where the child's dimensions fit into that.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, into that they don't
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if the positioner is 0x0, you just anchors.centerIn: parent the actual Dot / Circle
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's not great 'cause you're drawing outside of the parent item
<nic-doffay> I'm still not sure how that would replace this: x: infoGraphicsHalfWidth - halfWidth + radius * Math.sin(slice)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where halfWidth is the dot's half width.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if the item you're positioning is 0x0
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's no width or height
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you just need to calculate the center point
<Saviq> so it would be « x: infoGraphicsHalfWidth + radius * Math.sin(slice) »
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then you go Repeater { delegate: CirclePositioner { Dot { anchors.centerIn: parent } } }
<nic-doffay> Saviq right, I think I need to look into these anchor points a bit. I'm used to setting offsets and that's about it.
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, you've got a couple of work items on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/ that are still TODO
<mhall119> can you update them and set them to POSTPONED if need be?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should use anchor lines (they're not points) almost everywhere
<Saviq> nic-doffay, they're faster than absolute positioning
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and more explicit about what they are
<davidcalle> mhall119, do you have blueprint links or something? I don't find anything on summit.
<mhall119> ah, sorry, thought I had the BP link in the clipboard
<mhall119> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-accomplishments-clients
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: 6 new raring VM's waiting to be tortured :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, !!!
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://s-jenkins:8080/label/quantal&&amd64/ is waiting ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://s-jenkins:8080/label/quantal&&amd64/load-statistics
<mzanetti> that was a busy day today :)
<Saviq> youch
<davidcalle> mhall119, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, that graph looks like it's smoothed out too much ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we had 1.2 executors at times ;)
<Saviq> and usually _almost_ 2, wth?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... the VMs shut themselves down when unused
<mzanetti> Saviq: that makes them disappear from the available executors.
<mzanetti> Saviq: quite weird... but bottomline is: if the grey one is higher than the red one we have an issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and then the graph is smoothed out, which makes it all look really weird ;)
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> running the qtdeclarative unittests
<tsdgeos> has left me with around 50 ghost entries in unity
<sil2100> didrocks: merged \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/rename_libhud-qt/+merge/160380
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/phone-app/rename_libhud-qt/+merge/160391
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/gallery-app/rename_libhud-qt/+merge/160398
<sil2100> Looking for others
<nic-doffay> Saviq, is this looking ok?
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/89775/
<matzipan> hey, guys, how can i join unity-design, the mailing list?
<matzipan> a
<Saviq> nic-doffay, property int totalElements: parent.totalElements
<nic-doffay> I'm going to have to replace the sprite.x & y with the child's x & y, but I'm not sure how to get that info since it's a delegate.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, how do you know that parent has totalElements? ;)
<nic-doffay> Any better way of getting the Repeaters count Saviq ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should avoid referencing objects that are out of your scope
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, pass it through in the delegate
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Repeater { id: repeater; delegate: Item { value: repeater.value } }
<Saviq> nic-doffay, use Positioner.index explicitly
<Saviq> instead of just index
<nic-doffay> Saviq, same goes for the width, height and x & y I'm assuming?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should use "width" and "height" in your calculations, not implicis
<Saviq> implicits
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 'cause if someone overrides the dimensions of your positioner, you need to take that into account
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and why property int angle? why not rotation: straight away?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, also, you need to pass the center of the circle somewhere
<nic-doffay> Saviq, would that not be the implicitWidth of all the children / 2?
<nic-doffay> At least that's what I assumed.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, implicit width / height, is the default
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but if the user of the component decides to override it for whatever reason
<Saviq> he will provide a width: and height:
<Saviq> nic-doffay, otherwise they will be bound to the implicits
<nic-doffay> Got it Saviq
<nic-doffay> So should I replace implicitWidth and height with other variables?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, let it be, it's correct as is
<Saviq> nic-doffay, by default it will be the dimensions of the children
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but in calculating x and y
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to use actual "width" and "height"
<nic-doffay> Saviq, which will be passed in by the Repeater I'm assuming.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it will be bound to implicits
<Saviq> nic-doffay, unless you override it somewhere
<didrocks> kenvandine: mind reviewing sil2100's branches?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, why do you need sprite at all?
<didrocks> ah those, easy, can do :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I don't I said I'll replace that earlier.
<kenvandine> didrocks, i would love to!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if the assets are square (which they should be) you don't care about that
<didrocks> sil2100: I think all apps are concerned :) starting from -config should help
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed it looks like that!
<kenvandine> sil2100, just point me at branches as needed
<tedg> mpt, Is there a reason we don't show the security of the access point in the panel?
<tedg> mpt, i.e. whether it's WPA or not.
<mpt> tedg, I hadn't even thought about it.
<tedg> mpt, It isn't done on other OSes, but it seems like useful information.
<mpt> What would you do differently as a result?
<tedg> That's what I was trying to figure out.
<mpt> I mean, you'd better not be thinking "This is a secure wi-fi connection, so it's okay for me to send my credit card details over unencrypted HTTP"
<tedg> The only thing I could think of is that it could be key in realizing I was on my home network vs. the Starbucks next door.
<tedg> Perhaps whether I'd turn on a VPN or not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, dandrader, mzanetti MacSlow, nic-doffay, paulliu, I'm close to EOD and back in OAK
<tsdgeos> Saviq: enjoy
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cheers!
<Saviq> will have network until tomorrow ~noon CET, so ping me with anything urgent
<dandrader> Saviq, ok. see you in OAK
<Cimi> Saviq, ciao!
<MacSlow> Saviq, nearly done with the MR-fixes... only the wire-up of the actions is undergoing
<Saviq> otherwise, you behave!
<dandrader> :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, see you in Oakland
<Saviq> MacSlow, we'll see how my evening goes, might still get to it ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok then. take care
<MacSlow> Saviq, apart from the working action wire-up I've pushed all changes already... so you'll have something to review if you find the time :)
<paulliu> Saviq: see you there.
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok! One coming right up!
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/share-app/rename_libhud-qt_and_hud1/+merge/160411
<sil2100> kenvandine: another one! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/camera-app/rename_libhud-qt_and_hud1/+merge/160416
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, got a moment to look at this? https://pastebin.canonical.com/89782/
<nic-doffay> What's the best way to trigger something on each dot outside the scope now that I'm using a delegate?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: eating right now... will come back to you in 10 mins
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what exactly do you want to do?
<nic-doffay> Call a function which is a member of the Dot component from outside the repeater's scope.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: for all the items or just a specific one?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if you need to change some state in the dots, create a property. like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89785/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: if you need to execute imperative code, you can use a signal: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89786/
<nic-doffay> Thanks mzanetti looks like I'll be using a signal.
<sil2100> kenvandine: and yet another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediaplayer-app/rename_libhud-qt_and_hud1/+merge/160427
<sil2100> (sorry it took so long, had a context switch)
 * sil2100 is wondering if he missed anything else
<tsdgeos> sil2100: gallery?
<tsdgeos> browser?
<sil2100> Browser!
<tsdgeos> almost every phone-app uses Hud
<tsdgeos> it was the only way to quit until yesterday :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: thanks, I missed the browser app it seems ;)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: calculator, calendar, clock?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey
<tsdgeos> yo
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1559/
<mzanetti> there is a hud test failing now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think just the state needs to be updated from "moving" to "spreadMoving"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: could you confirm its just that?
<tsdgeos> whas that changed recently?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: those are not in daily-building yet;)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: oki
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't know. I just see it failing now - reproduceable
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which state are we speaking of?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's already spreadMoving
<mzanetti> tsdgeos:
<mzanetti> in show_launcher    self.assertThat(launcher.state, Eventually(Equals("spreadMoving")))
<mzanetti> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on Launcher.state failed: 'spreadMoving' != dbus.String(u'moving', variant_level=1)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so your sentence was backwards
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I wonder how this could happen... shouldn't autolanding already have failed here?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: anyway what's wrong is not that
<tsdgeos> look at that launcher
<tsdgeos> is like 10 pixels of the border
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it should i guess
<tsdgeos> can you locally reproduce the launcher being off?
 * tsdgeos can't
<mzanetti> me neither
<tsdgeos> but you can reproduce the autopilot problem?
<mzanetti> let me test locally.... so far I just know that all our builds fail because of this
 * tsdgeos doesn't remember anymore how to run autopilot :D
<tsdgeos> autopilot run
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: autopilot list
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: or make autopilot
<mzanetti> segfaults here
<tsdgeos> boom
<tsdgeos> same here
<mzanetti> need to LD_LIBRARY_PATH the builddir somehow
<tsdgeos> command? then
<mzanetti> if the run script wouldn't be broken for additional arguments /
<tsdgeos> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. make autopilot ?
<tsdgeos> no luck here
<mzanetti> I think this is needed too: export QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$PWD/builddir/plugins:$PWD/builddir/tests/mocks
<tsdgeos> nothing
<tsdgeos> listen, i need to go, feeling quite a bit sick, need to lie for a while in the bed
<mzanetti> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PWD/../unity_build/build/lib
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look toorrow first thing if you haven't got to it
<tsdgeos> sorry bout that
<sil2100> kenvandine: this more -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/webbrowser-app/rename_libhud-qt/+merge/160436 ;)
<sil2100> tedg: hi!
<sil2100> tedg: you around? ;)
<tedg> Yup
<tedg> Though, thinking about lunch :-)
<sil2100> tedg: just a quick question then! Since I didn't use HUD 2.0 recently, I'd like to know if what we have here is correct:
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-generic-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-ati/140/artifact/results/artifacts/unity.tests.test_search.HudSearchTests.test_hud_search%20%28basic%29.ogv <- the HUD results are something like "Text here bla bla ()" <- what's with that () ?
<tedg> sil2100, Is this for Unity Nux ?
<tedg> Oh, need VPN.
<sil2100> tedg: it's from the daily-build-next PPA, so it's still using unity nux there, just with the new HUD?
<tedg> sil2100, Ah, yeah.  So that changed from 1 to 2
<tedg> sil2100, It used to be "File > New" and now it's "New (File)"
<sil2100> Ah
<tedg> So then "File > Doc > New" would be "New (File, Doc)"
<sil2100> Ok, makes sense now, thanks - I'll have to fix up the autopilot tests for that then, got a bit confused when I saw that first
<sil2100> Grab lunch!
<tedg> We should probably hide the () when there are no entries though.
<tedg> That's confusing.
<mmrazik|afk> fginther, mzanetti, Saviq: according to IS the publishing issues should be resolved
<mmrazik|afk> yup. 1 job in the queue
<mmrazik|afk> compared to ~530 in the morning
<mzanetti> mmrazik|afk: thanks
<tedg> Hey alesage, I think this one is not my fault.  Do you know what causes this?  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/hud-raring-amd64-ci/17/console
<alesage> tedg, yes I saw that; we've been having publishing troubles, I'll re-run the job
<tedg> alesage, Ah, okay.  Thanks!
<robru> mterry (or anybody really), I need a bit of help with a packaging issue. I need to know the difference between debian/tmp and debian/binary-package-name and what kind of logic DH uses to pick which of those it uses. I've got a package where I'm trying to build multiple binary packages and dh_install is dumping files from both binary packages into debian/tmp where they clobber each other. Some documentation indicates that
<robru> debian/[binary-package-name] is the default, but it's not using that and I'm not sure how to make it use that.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-24
<robru> lol, just noticed that was in the wrong channel... ;-)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: good morning
<tsdgeos> morning
<tsdgeos> how did it end up?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: how do you feel?
<tsdgeos> still sick
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: :/
<tsdgeos> but been sick for 3 weeks :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oh
<tsdgeos> not feeling as bad as yesterday evening
<tsdgeos> just regular
<mzanetti> regular == sick?
<mzanetti> thats now how it should be
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i know
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, anyways, I'haven't been able to reproduce it locally
<tsdgeos> still failing on CI?
<Sonny> hi,
<Sonny> does anyone knows how to open autocad drawing in linux mint 14 ?
<tsdgeos> off topic
<Sonny> or any .dwg file?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it passed, but the test seems to have become a bit more fragile
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you aware that testNotifications is coredumping on the CI machine?
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! small approval, big karma: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/camera-app/bootstrap/+merge/160553
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! Approved ;) Thanks!
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<sil2100> It seems we missed quite a few, thought we already did camera-app
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me posted on the hud story ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: yep
<didrocks> sil2100: on autopilot, I just heard that there are two autopilots
<didrocks> sil2100: one for phablet, one for desktop
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe something to look at :)
<sil2100> hm, I'll check that, as I was always rather targetting the desktop
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but the API is different
<didrocks> sil2100: so I guess touch apps are using the phablet autopilot API
<didrocks> (yeah /o\)
<thomi> didrocks: not for long
<thomi> didrocks: the full story is that the phablet autopilot is hacked together to work on the phablet - it doesn't work on the desktop. Autopilot 1.3 works on both, but isn't quite finished yet
<didrocks> thomi: yeah, I think we need a clear ETA, because right now, there is no way to have daily release in S
<thomi> didrocks: but we're working hard to make it very usable by the time we get to oakland, and hopefully released by the time we leave oakland
<didrocks> thomi: and so, no more certified image in raring
<didrocks> thomi: ok, let's discuss that during the sprint :)
<thomi> didrocks: absolutely
<didrocks> thomi: then, see my comment about backward compatbility, it's something we really need to acknowledge
<sil2100> \o
<didrocks> thomi: so let's say 1.3 will be the first one to ensure in the future backward compatibility :)
<thomi> didrocks: can we leave that conversation until we're face to face?
<didrocks> sure
<thomi> didrocks: we certainbly need to think about it, but now's not the time :)
<thomi> my brain is fried
<didrocks> thomi: heh ;)
<thomi> hacking boost::spirit
<thomi> it's fun, but turns you into a vegetable afterwards
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you around?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'm always :P
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: nah... today I have to leave early
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: how can I help you?
<nic-doffay> Regarding the signals, I wasn't able to find any info on how to connect one to an existing signal, eg onClick.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you mean to fire a signal?
<mzanetti> or to connect to a signal?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, when onClick is called in another component I'd like to trigger the signal.
<mzanetti> onclicked: doIt();
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: or better: onClicked: someComponent.someSignal();
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just call it like it would be a function
<mzanetti> (which is what it is under the hood)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: signals short and easy: https://pastebin.canonical.com/89842/
<mzanetti> hope this helps
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: on a public pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597782/
<nic-doffay> Ah right mzanetti thought there was something more to it!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-testing/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 3 parallel qmluitests jobs on raring machines
<tsdgeos> :-)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, in this case now, I'm having troubles calling the function on the dot component, check out this pastebin. What's the correct way to do that?
<nic-doffay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597803/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: this does look good... calling "dots.unlockAnim()" should now trigger "functionInDotComponent()" for each dot. doesn't work?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still here?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think he is flying to US today
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, nope.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm consfused in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.release-172/+merge/159881 over if we shall have a quantal or raring release
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... weird... can you add a print() in onUnlockAnim and see if that is called?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it should be raring
<tsdgeos> so we shouldn't approve that one
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hi!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'd say we should use this branch and do the release to raring
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ho
<sil2100> tsdgeos: since you work on some things related to HUD... do you know if the new HUD will include results from indicators in the nearest time?
<sil2100> (since Ted's sleeping still)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it already does but no it won't :D
<tsdgeos> worst sentence ever
 * mzanetti agrees
<sil2100> Wow
<tsdgeos> sil2100: the new hud returns results per app
<tsdgeos> but the old hud ui doesn't know about "per app"
<tsdgeos> so the results are there
<sil2100> tsdgeos: and that's 'by design decision'
<tsdgeos> you just don't see them
<tsdgeos> because the UI is "old"
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i guess
<tsdgeos> didrocks: afair ted said you said it was ok?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, in the output it says the function isn't defined.
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, so when there is no active application is running, there is supposed to be no results, right? Or should it return the desktop-related results?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yep, it's an acceptable regression for the desktop
<didrocks> sil2100:  ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: which function?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: no clue to be honest
<nic-doffay> Ah I think I see what the issue is mzanetti
<nic-doffay> Let me just check.
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, if this is going to stay, I'll also fix those HUD tests that assume that the indicator entries are supposed to be in the HUD result set
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that would be nice!
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I had to reference it by the id of the Dot.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you do it (retarget to raring) and i test+approve?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> grrrr
<tsdgeos> the new raring images come with the ppas
<tsdgeos> but the deb-src line commented out
<tsdgeos> so our run_on_device fails
<tsdgeos> or maybe is the add-apt-repository that doesn't default to -s now?
<tsdgeos> yay
<mzanetti> its that?
<tsdgeos> think so
<tsdgeos> trying
<tsdgeos> yep that's working
<tsdgeos> thing is
<tsdgeos> there's no -s in quantal
<tsdgeos> there is in raring
<tsdgeos> i guess we can just add it and declare quantal dead?
<tsdgeos> for run_on_device at least
<tsdgeos> since the images are all raring based now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑ ? others: ↑?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: +1
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah btw... I found a way to reproduce an issue where the HUD button doesn't disappear any more :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: by HUD button I mean the ubuntushape with the magnifier glass that appears when swiping from the bottom
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: press+hold and move the mouse out of the "window"?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nope... it disappears fine there
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> someone fixed that then :D
<tsdgeos> how'
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its a bit tricky: open an app. then use the launcher to start another app on top of that. but before the second app gets launched, drag up the HUD button and release _after_ the second app appeared => HUD button is stuck
<tsdgeos> lol
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I had that every once in a while... Took me 2 months to figure how to reproduce it :D
<tsdgeos> can't repro
<tsdgeos> on the phone, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/raring_run_on_device/+merge/160577
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, on the phone
<tsdgeos> release where on the button or outside the button?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-release-172/+merge/160578
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: outside the button
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> maybe i'm too slow bringing the hud up
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: let me find the phone to try again... it was on the weekend when I played around with it for a while
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you have a better release message?
<tsdgeos> i.e. copy the crap from Saviq's one :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just thinking a last time if we break anything with your change...
<tsdgeos> we can only break run_on_device
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: let me send you a video :D
<tsdgeos> that's the only thing we touch
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what may happen is that people with old flashed phones have problems
<tsdgeos> well they should a newer image
<tsdgeos> raring based
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://ubuntuone.com/5vhyvosjZ1q8TANOtcPnPM
<mzanetti> I'll switch qmluitests over to raring now. the job seems stable enough
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that video confuses the hell out of me
<tsdgeos> i don't get to see the launcher :D
<tsdgeos> is it just because you're too fast?
<tsdgeos> or the camera too slow?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... no launcher involved
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 2 runnign apps,
<tsdgeos> then i didn't read you correctly
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> swiping from right to switch
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<tsdgeos> you previously said "then use the launcher to start another app on top of that"
<tsdgeos> let me try that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think the launcher should work too. but this way it might be easier
<tsdgeos> yeap can repro
<tsdgeos> wonder why that happens
<tsdgeos> may have to do with enabling/disabling the revealer while draging because the app in focus changes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: autopilot test for this? :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it would be possible, yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on the phone you don't have to wait for the mouse cursor to move
<tsdgeos> given how slow the runners are
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so I guess in slow jenkins it would be quite easy to reproduce
<mzanetti> but then again, in jenkins we use mouse instead of finger
<tsdgeos> otoh the jenkins uses the "fake" qtubuntu thing
<tsdgeos> so may not exactly be getting the same signals in the same order than the real thing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you open a bug so we don't forget?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: how do we report bugs? just report them to unity?
<tsdgeos> ye
<mzanetti> this whole setup feels like a mess imho
<tsdgeos> and there you can select the pahblet thing soemwhere
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: something like what this does https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/phablet/+bug/1160128
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1160128 in Unity phablet "Memory management in lenses.cpp" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1172212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172212 in Unity phablet "HUD button gets stuck if application switches while dragging" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> tx
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I'm afraid I'm going to need some more of your help. Now that I've redone everything without using absolute positioning I'm in slightly unknown territory. I'm assuming my issue is regarding anchor points. Mind if you take a look at my branch?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hit me
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, just going to push.
<nic-doffay> You'll see what's obviously wrong upon running qmlscene Infographics.qml
<sil2100_> Great, my system crashed with a GPU hang, good to loose some AP test results
<sil2100_> ...
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics_transitions
<nic-doffay> let me know when you've run it.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: do a "bzr merge lp:~mzanetti/unity/infographics_transitions"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok... pushed again... using radius is enough instead of defining centerX and centerY
<nic-doffay> I'm assuming that's due to the anchoring?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no... by using x and y you don't use anchors
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: a x,y of 0,0 would be the top left corner of your image
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what's the use of centerX and centerY, I don't see them being used.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why unstable? http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1577/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: merge again... I removed them again
<nic-doffay> I just did, still there, I'll just remove em myself.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there is one failed test
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: oh right... yes. I forgot them
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just throw them away
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oh right, i was tricked by the no_videos thing
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: does that help you?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: or was the question a different one?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, not really I just see you added the radius again.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so what exactly is the question then?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, how to get the ring of dot's centred within the circle.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: isn't that whats happening now?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok.. its not totally centered, but thats because the image has some empty space around the circle
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I must have missed that.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I just check the image, I don' see any empty space?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ooka, so just reapprove?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... right... same here
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: let me check
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, adding the halfHeight of the dot to the x & y calculation does improve the positioning a bit, but it's still slightly off centre.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: this one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/raring_run_on_device/+merge/160577
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: pushed... now its exactly there
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I added the radius and subtracted the size of the elements
<mzanetti> elements == dots
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, added the radius to what?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: to the dot position
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's already being added, so you mean you added it twice?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: that was already there in my last commit... just saying what I changed in total
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no... not twice
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also the radius calculation had some "-units.gu(1.5)" which I removed
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: anyways... just merge my branch again and you'll see
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah I see the implicit width.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, before it was the infographicsWidth, but Saviq advised I removed it.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah.. he seems to dislike height/width ever since he discovered implicitWidth/implicitHeight :D
<nic-doffay> I'll fix up the rest now, the rotations off again as a result.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: not totally agree in all cases with him there... anyways... it works
<nic-doffay> cheers for the help mzanetti
<mzanetti> np
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, one last thing, what's the best method to centre that circle with the anchors? Before I was setting both the horizontalCentre and VerticalCentre, but I'm sure there's a better way...
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: centerIn
<mzanetti> anchors.centerIn: parent
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, mzanetti cheers.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm, how did https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-release-172/+merge/160578 get merging without autolanding job¿?¿
<mzanetti> fockin hell... my mouse cursor froze
<mzanetti> can't click the link
<mzanetti> narf... /me doesn't want to reboot now
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> restart the wm?
<mzanetti> tried kwin --replace. didn't help
<mzanetti> this happens sometimes when switching between desktops
<mzanetti> nope... no chance to get it back... bbiab
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so, I have some HUD fixes in a merge proposal but I want to run one more test run on my guest session, as I lost some of the results due to a GPU hang
<sil2100> didrocks:  https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_2.0_fixes/+merge/160610
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! Should I let you coordinate that with ken?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm waiting for Ted to appear, as I think there is a regression that needs to be fixed, and also consulting one of the strange things that HUD is doing
<didrocks> sil2100: the ">"?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll also ping him once he's up
<sil2100> didrocks: not that, since that's a know thing that changed - it's about using an unicode EN SPACE instead of a regular ' ' space in the HUD entries
<sil2100> didrocks: it's \u2002
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, interesting… :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, better to check!
<sil2100> I go guesting again ;p brb
<mzanetti> didrocks: sil2100: mediumtests are switched to raring
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> goodie
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> mzanetti: excellent!
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<mzanetti> np
<mzanetti> it was about time
<mzanetti> but yeah... kept me busy till midnight yesterday
<didrocks> mzanetti: excellent news :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: didrocks: so please enable them again for the apps
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, do you have a ppa with AP for phablet?
<didrocks> mzanetti: as it's still different from AP for desktop (which is what we have in the -next ppa for now)
<mzanetti> didrocks: ppa:autopilot/ppa
<mzanetti> didrocks: btw... haven't been able to build/run the camera-app any more after your latest changes
<didrocks> mzanetti: my change?
 * didrocks doubts the bootstrap commit did change anything
<mzanetti> didrocks: let me rephrase. the changes you've been pushing involving the HUD stuff
<didrocks> mzanetti: something to check with sil2100, mterry or kenvandine who did the changes?
<mzanetti> where do I get HUD 1.0 from?
<tsdgeos> lp:hud
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't we have packages for that?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't know :D
<tsdgeos> i guess there are some
<tsdgeos> somewhere
<tsdgeos> sil2100 ought to know where they are
<didrocks> mzanetti: ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next
<mzanetti> didrocks: is this save to add?
<didrocks> mzanetti: it would be better to add the ~ubuntu-unity/next ppa, which is where stuff are copied once the packages are "certified" (built and autopilot running)
<didrocks> mzanetti: but as I understood, in addition to the HUD transition, AP is different on phablet…
<didrocks> so it will take the sprint to get everyone on the same page :/
<mzanetti> didrocks: just use autopilot-phablet everywhere
<didrocks> (it's amazing how PS can put themselves in difficult position forking everywhere their own projects…)
<didrocks> mzanetti: no
<didrocks> mzanetti: it doesn't work on desktop
<mzanetti> didrocks: it does
<didrocks> mzanetti: ? thomi told that unity doesn't work with it
<mzanetti> it does
<mzanetti> didrocks: ah... old unity
<mzanetti> dunno
<didrocks> mzanetti: well, current unity
<didrocks> you know, the thing we are shipping :)
<didrocks> in a real product
<didrocks> so yeah, making all those transitions, it's just making things painful
<mzanetti> didrocks: anyways... autopilot-phablet does work on desktop... we use it to test all our apps on desktop and unity-next
<didrocks> mzanetti: right, but if I put that to the daily-build ppa, we won't have anymore tests passing for unity itself
<didrocks> mzanetti: so we need an interim solution
<didrocks> or forking even the package name and namespace
<mzanetti> the package name is different
<sil2100> mzanetti: you mean, the QML HUD 1.0 ?
<mzanetti> python-autopilot vs autopilot-phablet
<mzanetti> sil2100: yes
<didrocks> mzanetti: but they do install files in the same path? if not, we can work on getting things on more quickly
<sil2100> mzanetti: the branch name is lp:libhud-qt while the package name is qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<mzanetti> didrocks: yes, they conflict. can't install both at the same time. but do you need to do that?
<mzanetti> sil2100: the package name should be qtdeclarative5-hud1.0-plugin I guess
<mzanetti> sil2100: to be consistent with the other plugins
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, if we want to tests that apps can run in current unity and instrument both
<mzanetti> sil2100: qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 depends on libhud-qt5 which is not in the ppa
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: so... it crashes on raring too. no idea why. I suggest adding debug prints between each of those lines to see where exactly it crashes
<sil2100> mzanetti: looking
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm on raring too... no crashes here
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll mine the test print()s
<tsdgeos_> tsdgeos: go away!
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Is it possible to add ../../../../plugins/Unity/peoplepreviewdata into fake_unity_plugin.cpp??
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you mean in the CMakeListst.txt?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: No, in fake_unity_plugin.cpp. I need PeoplePreviewData.
<mzanetti> dandrader: you up for a simple one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-fix-local-autopilot/+merge/160636
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you mean the .cpp / .h file?
<tsdgeos> sure, why not?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yeah, I mean qmlRegisterType<PeoplePreviewData>(uri, 0, 1, "PeoplePreviewData").
<paulliu> tsdgeos: Any side effects? I'm checking and I think it is ok.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: should be fine
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok..
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I'll modify it and push it..
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I mean MR.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you have a minute for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity/phablet-fix-local-autopilot/+merge/160636
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, in a couple of minutes
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't mind
<tsdgeos> oki
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ah.. wait. It seems I cannot do that. In peoplepreviewdata.h it includes lens.h
<mzanetti> dandrader: not urgend... I just didn't know if you will read the message at all
<paulliu> tsdgeos: So it needs to include fake_lens.h instead?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: remove the include
<tsdgeos> you don't need it
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hmm, in peoplepreviewdata.h it is needed. It uses Lens type.
<tsdgeos> it's not needed
<tsdgeos> a forward declaration will suffice
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok..
<tsdgeos> paulliu: you know what i mean?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I don't know what you mean but I'm trying to remove it.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: let me do a quick MR
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> paulliu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/nolensinclude/+merge/160642
<tsdgeos> though now that i see
<tsdgeos> that won't really help you
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> silly me
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hmm.
<tsdgeos> still you should probably approve it
<tsdgeos> it's good to not include .h in .h unless it's strictly necessary
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yeah.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: dandrader: standup
<renato> sil2100, do you know where I can find the package "qtdeclarative5-hud1.0"?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not really, hangout day is it today, no?
<mzanetti> oh...
<tsdgeos> i'm there with dandrader and olli waiting for the rest of you
<sil2100> renato: it's in lp:libhud-qt, should be in the daily-build-next PPA
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/5e9eec5b9e0f2e2903f09967025198df1acaf186
<renato> sil2100, and where I can find: libhud1-dev??
<sil2100> renato: also in the same PPA, it's from lp:hud
<sil2100> mzanetti: hi! Regarding that qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 libhud-qt5 dep you said... (sorry it took so long) - where do you see t his dependency?
<mzanetti> sil2100: apt-get install qtdeclarative5-hud1.0
<mzanetti> sil2100: qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 : Depends: libhud-qt1 but it is not going to be installed
<sil2100> Ah, libhud-qt1
<paulliu> kgunn: sorry, can you share the link of google doc again for the sprint?
<mzanetti> sil2100: but its different now...
<sil2100> Strange, since it should be in the daily-build-next PPA
<mzanetti> sil2100: now it says it conflicts, before it said there was no installation candidtate
<mzanetti> sil2100: yep... started working now
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> mzanetti: maybe it wasn't published yet
<sil2100> Or something
<mzanetti> sil2100: thanks
<mzanetti> camera-app works here again
<mzanetti> (besides the fact that they messed up portrait/landscape again)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, mind taking another look at the branch to give your thoughts. I've disabled the rotation for now because it's totally screwed. After I sort out the positioning the rotation will be simple.
<nic-doffay> Something is happening which is causing an issue I'm not aware of.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, nm started from the ground up and sorted it out.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you take care of this one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/zdefssharedandmodule/+merge/160661 ?
<mterry> mzanetti, while you're in review mode, my lightdm branch could use final approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-greeter-lightdm/+merge/159846
<Cimi> nic-doffay, if you come tomorrow to the office, we might chat on that if you need
<Cimi> nic-doffay, there's free food and bubbles :)
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Hey
<nic-doffay> Cimi, chat about what?
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, morning
<Cimi> nic-doffay, infographics
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Hi, https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/libunity/fix-search-hint-localization/+merge/156420 should be ready to review again when it's convenient for you.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I thought you needed help no?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I'm busy sorting it out now. I just needed to figure out what QML did already for you.
<Cimi> ok
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, cool, btw:
<mhr3> > I'm marking the Unity bugs Invalid since the fix is other packages.
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, pls don't do that, those bugs are usually used as a "tracking" masterbug
<mhr3> at least in case of unity, might be different in other projects
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Oh, ok.  How should it be marked since the fix is not in Unity?
<ChrisTownsend> Or is libunity considered part of Unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: joining #ubuntu-touch?
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, you're still free to make it affect other projects and set proper statuses there, but the unity bug is a master bug and it's usually marked as fixed when all subcomponents are fixed
<mhr3> just a milestoning thing
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok, that makes sense.  Does this only affect the Unity project bug and not the Unity (source) package bug?
<ChrisTownsend> Just want to make sure I get it right.
<mhr3> i also wonder what's the idea there with inline packaging and daily releases
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok, I guess we'll leave the unity package bug Invalid for now?
<mhr3> fine with me, it doesn't have effect on the milestoning
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: had lunch, I'm back now
<seb128> tedg, hey
<tedg> Howdy seb128
<seb128> tedg, just as a comment, I'm not sure I agree with "debug on by default" ... do you intend that as a temporary thing until things settle down (e.g turn off before landing in Ubuntu or a release)?
<seb128> tedg, reading your comments with cyphermox on the indicator merge request
<tedg> seb128, Uhm, I guess.  I was thinking about leaving it on.  It won't get in anyone's way and there's logrotate already setup...
<seb128> tedg, logs keep hitting the disk and trigger wakeups
<seb128> I would prefer to avoid writing to much on disk on idle for releases if possible
<seb128> too
<tedg> I guess.
<tedg> Perhaps we could set it globally for non-releases then.
<seb128> yeah, I would prefer that
<seb128> like we do turn apport off for release
<seb128> something in /etc/default
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I finally realised where all my issue's were coming from. That implicitWidth/Height totally threw me off!
<tedg> seb128, Probably could add an upstart job in the session to push it on to the upstart environment stack.
<tedg> seb128, That's really above my grade level in upstart jobs though, you'll probably have to grab stgrabber or jsodh
<cyphermox> tedg: there actually isn't logrotate for .xsession-errors taht I know
<tedg> cyphermox, Yes, but xssession-errors isn't what upstart jobs use.
<cyphermox> for loging the glib messages?
<seb128> tedg, ok
<tedg> cyphermox, Anything that comes out of an upstart job, yes.
<seb128> cyphermox, .xsession-errors is empty since gnome-session is not run by Xsession
<seb128> cyphermox, the logs are all in .cache/upstart and logrotated
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> still, let
 * tedg thinks this is SO AWESOME
<cyphermox> let's avoid spamming logs with debug messages and causing wakeups
<cyphermox> tedg: I agree, it's good esp. if they are split up
<tedg> How about we leave it this way for now, and when there is a global setting, we can use that.
<tedg> But since there isn't one now, I'd really like to get the messages in bugs.
<cyphermox> it's going to get forgotten
<tedg> cyphermox, Oh, you doubt.  seb128 never forgets.
<tedg> :-)
<cyphermox>  . /nick thomas
<seb128> seems like a topic we can discuss next week with the upstart guys
<cyphermox> btw, I
<cyphermox> argh
<cyphermox> I'm having trouble breathing, so I'll go back to choking and failing to sleep
<smspillaz> :(
<smspillaz> cyphermox: I hope you mean irc-breathing and not actual breathing
<tedg> cyphermox, Yes, please focus on breathing instead of IRC :-)  I hope you feel better!
<cyphermox> heh, it's just a cold, it will get better before I leave
<smspillaz> oh wait
<smspillaz> its a trap, now I'm thinking about breathing
<tedg> smspillaz, DON'T STOP!
<cyphermox> that's the trick...
<smspillaz> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<nic-doffay> kgunn, infographics with the dots are sorted now. Bloody QML baby steps.
<nic-doffay> Going to start on the circles now (sans blending).
<cyphermox> tedg: btw I was testing indicator-network and indicators-client yesterday, there is a merge request (two actually) that sil is reviewig to get those in daily landing for tomorrow
<tedg> cyphermox, Cool!
<cyphermox> tedg: will you fix indicators-client for the new dbus names or should I file a MP?
<cyphermox> sil2100: thanks, I see the MPs are both merged already :)
<kgunn> nic-doffay: :) np
<tedg> cyphermox, We need to really port indicators-client over to using the indicator files.
<sil2100> \o/
<tedg> Start dropping all the plugins.
<cyphermox> tedg: can't just changing the dbus paths do it for now?
<cyphermox> it kind of works right now, so I'd like to keep it that way
<tedg> cyphermox, Sure, today.  But what about tomorrow?
<cyphermox> what about tomorrow?
 * tedg starts singing, tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll love you...
<cyphermox> no thanks :)
<tedg> We hope to get all the indicators using that meta data here in the next couple weeks.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, that will do the trick to keep it working until the next couple of weeks
<tedg> So we can have "real indicators" on Unity QML.
<cyphermox> and in parallel do the other magic stuff to port indicators-client to read the files
<cyphermox> ok, I'll be back later. I'll look at IRC every so often
<smspillaz> slangasek: are you able to re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1167983/+merge/158742 at some point ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, an easy one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/phablet_remove_Application.qml/+merge/160686
<sil2100> kenvandine, cyphermox: could you guys take a look later? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_2.0_fixes/+merge/160610
<sil2100> It has some HUD 2.0 autopilot fixes related to the head stack
<slangasek> smspillaz: hoping to - probably not today, but later this week I think
<smspillaz> slangasek: thanks
<sil2100> tedg: ping! Hi!
<sil2100> tedg: so, I have two things to bother you with today ;)
<tedg> Joy!
<tedg> :-)
<sil2100> Soo, I actually wasted some time and filled in two bugs related to HUD - one of them is not really a bug I suppose
<tedg> Yup, did you see my comments and patch?
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1172228 <- here's the thing mentioned yesterday
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172228 in Unity HUD "When no context word is given, no empty parenthesis should be displayed" [Medium,In progress]
<sil2100> Ah!
 * sil2100 refreshes
<sil2100> Oh shit, ok, nevermind!
 * sil2100 reads
<sil2100> tedg: ok, you weaseled out of those then ;) I have no further issues right now, thanks!
<tedg> Heh, cool.
<sil2100> Will try that branch you did - and regarding the autopilot change, I already proposed a branch for that, just wondered if that's how it's supposed to be
<smspillaz> sil2100: hey, just to confirm, is there a list of known broken AP tests somewhere ?
<smspillaz> I get a few that break because of actual bugs in AP (like referring to undefined names)
<sil2100> smspillaz: I think we had a list like that, but it might be out of date right now...
<sil2100> smspillaz: since there has been a lot of changes recently ;/
<sil2100> smspillaz: what stack is being used by the autopilot runs you mention?
<smspillaz> sil2100: in terms of which version of autopilot or what am I testing with autopilot ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: in terms of what unity and compiz are you using ;)
<smspillaz> sil2100: Last time I was testing trunk unity and compiz
<smspillaz> sil2100: though the failures were clearly errors on autopilot's end
<smspillaz> sil2100: I'm just setting up a test environment which uses a guest session on the packages in the distro
<smspillaz> ugh, I hate the fact that grub.cfg gets regenerated whenever a single package that depends on it gets modified
<smspillaz> its been regenerated for like the 50th time this dist-upgrade
<sil2100> smspillaz: we tried to lower the number of typical autopilot errors as much as possible, but there is still a bug we encounter sometimes on jenkins that breaks the tests badly
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, had one tiny comment
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ah, I see it now.  Obviously I completely missed that.  Will get it fixed.
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Thanks for catching that.  I just pushed the corrected branch.
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, thx
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, one more thing though, the GETTEXT_PACKAGE="$PACKAGE"
<mhr3> "..." is not a good domain
<mhr3> and that's really last thing :)
<mhr3> ...i think ;)
<sil2100> fginther: you're probably really busy, but...
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_hud_2.0_fixes/+merge/160610
<sil2100> Just in case...;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, did you look at notes-app for the hud transition?
<sil2100> kenvandine: Oh, I think I missed that one - doing it now, is it already added to the stacks?
<kenvandine> sil2100, and autolanding is failing for your share-app branch
<kenvandine> for i386 and armhf
<sil2100> kenvandine: I know, fginther says someone is looking at that one...
<kenvandine> i don't know if it's in the stacks
<kenvandine> but i noticed when i tried to do a dist-upgrade on my n7 :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, thanks, will add it then if necessary ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> hehe, good!
<kenvandine> webapps-demo too
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at that yet
 * sil2100 also branches that one
<kenvandine> but it also depends on the old hud
<kenvandine> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/notes-app/rename_libhud-qt_and_hud1/+merge/160711 <- one merge going up!
<kenvandine> sil2100, great!
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/webapps-demo/rename_libhud-qt_and_hud1/+merge/160714 <- another one!
 * sil2100 has a script for changing this already
<sil2100> ;)
<kgunn> paulliu: ping
<paulliu> kgunn: hi
<smspillaz> sil2100: so yeah, there's definitely a ton of cases where autopilot is failing because of autopilot brokenness. Should I submit patches for those cases?
<smspillaz> at the moment basically every panel test fails
<smspillaz> because we assert something in the cleanup that must have changed
<sil2100> smspillaz: huh? Could you paste me the error?
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok, thanks again.  I just pushed that fix.  Hopefully this will be it:)
<mhr3> davidcalle, noticed that the imdb scope doesn't work?
<davidcalle> mhr3, dbus name mismatch, indeed. By the way : can you test something for me? An API to get scope information : json.loads(urllib.request.urlopen('http://ubuntuone.com/6NRPlzRbtMEZ20GG2sXx7F').read().decode('utf-8'))
<mhr3> davidcalle, after fixing that i'm getting 403 (imdb)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I have a job running every hour, and parsing : scopes lp projects, .scope files in trunks, debian/control, etc. And making json out of it to know everything about a scope.
<davidcalle> mhr3, will check this 403
<mhr3> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'request'
<mhr3> :/
<davidcalle> mhr3, import urllib.request
<mhr3> ah :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, no 403,  works fine here. You must have been banned from IMDb  :p
<mhr3> so i guess another region-specific scope
<davidcalle> mhr3, it shouldn't be. On http://www.imdb.com/ when you search, do you have recommendations?
<davidcalle> s/search/type a letter
<mhr3> davidcalle, yep
<davidcalle> mhr3, http://sg.media-imdb.com/suggests/t/tes.json ?
<mhr3> davidcalle, that one works
<mhr3> davidcalle, http://sg.media-imdb.com/suggests/i/iron.json
<mhr3> gives me
<mhr3> <Error>
<mhr3> <Code>AccessDenied</Code>
<mhr3> <Message>Access Denied</Message>
<mhr3> <RequestId>F05DA406152046DA</RequestId>
<mhr3> <HostId>
<mhr3> 1hHfyG2bAu/PkPkeaA+9312Vy6g0A9os8LGAs5gs/4hufVlq+wmmLg+iTFxATmRr
<davidcalle> mhr3, what about the secure version ? https://sg.media-imdb.com/suggests/t/tes.json
<mhr3> </HostId>
<mhr3> </Error>
<mhr3> the certificate is wrong :P
<davidcalle> mhr3, urllib doesn't know that :p
<mhr3> davidcalle, weird, i get the error only for "iro", "iron"... then "ironm" works again
<davidcalle> mhr3, regarding "iron", the API doesn't like exact matches and fails on them. So during a search, I'm caching subsequent queries, so when it fails, previous results are displayed.
<davidcalle> mhr3, for movies/actors, we will also have themoviedb, which is an actual API :) IMDb is very nasty.
<mhr3> well kinda sucks that we're trying to use an unofficial api
<davidcalle> mhr3, it's not unofficial, they are using it on their website! ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, tbh, I would have no issue whatsoever with it going away
<kgunn> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> kgunn: pong
<kgunn> mhall119: just curious if you've tried unitynext ./run_on_device lately?
<kgunn> any probs?
<mhall119> kgunn: not in a few weeks, but I've run it locally on my desktop
<kgunn> mhall119: yeah, i have no probs there
<kgunn> but i do w/ run_on_device
<kgunn> but i'm pretty sure its me
<davidcalle> mhr3, regarding the API I gave you here is the kind of output you can expect for it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599513/plain/
<davidcalle> from*
<mhall119> kgunn: I'll give it a try
<mhall119> new image though, so I have to run -s again
<kgunn> mhall119: hey thanks...just curious, so no biggie
<mhall119> my ssh connection over adb is so flaky :(
<mhr3> davidcalle, nice, what do you plan to use it for?
<kgunn> mhall119: it shouldn't be if you just type phablet-network-setup at your desktop prompt
<kgunn> mhall119: ....as opposed to following some of the more manual instrucitons on the porting page
<davidcalle> mhr3, an online dashboard to keep track of all scopes
<mhall119> kgunn: I thought I had to ./run_on_device -s in order to setup the environment for building and running the new shell
<kgunn> mhall119: yes...you do
<kgunn> mhall119: just prior to that, assuming you have latest daily on your device...
<mhall119> ok, so that's what I just did, attempting to run_on_device now
<mhall119> lots of errors and warnings
<kgunn> mhall119: for the -s option ?
<mhall119> no, after
<mhall119> hmmm, using HUD to close doesn't seem to work now though
<kgunn> mhall119: that was ok for me....its really just the ./run_on_device <no options> getting m
<kgunn> mhall119: if you long press in Apps view?
<mhall119> ./run_on_device <no options> seems to run, errors and warnings aside
<kgunn> mhall119: that's actually a recent change i was trying to test
<mhall119> kgunn: my unity-next branch is about a week old
<mhall119> kgunn: what's supposed to happen on long press?
<mhall119> and long press where?
<kgunn> mhall119: in the apps lens, if you long press a running app, a little close x will show up...so you can close from dash (as well as hud)
<mhall119> kgunn: FYI, I let my 7 year old play with my N7 for a while today, she said we should have a close button always available at the top :)
<kgunn> mhall119: kids are basically geniuses
<mhall119> too much for my taste some days
<kgunn> mhall119: until they turn like 14
<mhall119> she also says we need more games
 * kgunn had to be at home with a sick 14yr old today
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> did you give him/her an Ubuntu Touch tablet?
<mhall119> An Ubuntu a day keeps the Apple away, as the saying goes :)
<mhall119> kgunn: brilliant! it works!
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> awesome!
 * mhall119 needs to screencap this
<kgunn> mhall119: classic...now i just have to figure out what i screwed up on my own
<mhall119> oh, it puts it on all of the running apps
<mhall119> slick
<davidcalle> mhr3, since you are on scopes, do you mind two quick mp? Gallica https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-scope-gallica/books-master/+merge/160770 & IMDb https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-scope-imdb/fix-dbus/+merge/160772
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-25
<mhall119> anybody know if there's a way to run Unity Next on my laptop, but then launch an SDK App inside of it?
<mzanetti> good morning
<didrocks> hey mzanetti!
<mzanetti> hey didier
<smspillaz> sil2100: hey, just on the autopilot failures - it was a local problem
<smspillaz> sil2100: but probably something you should be aware of
<smspillaz> I think gdk is doing the wrong thing in gdk_screen_get_n_monitors ()
<smspillaz> it returns the number of monitors currently plugged in, not the number of monitors the desktop actually spans
<smspillaz> so there were some non-obvious failures coming from that
<smspillaz> (I had a mirrored display FWIW)
<smspillaz> but anyways, there were some failures like
<sil2100> smspillaz: ah!
<smspillaz> it would detect 2 monitors, and then try and get the second launcher
<smspillaz> and return None
<smspillaz> and then tests would fail
<smspillaz> or there would be asserts on the number of panels
<smspillaz> etc
<smspillaz> sil2100: anyways, I unplugged the other monitor and it works fine now
<smspillaz> and added a note in the readme
<sil2100> smspillaz: I think I know about that one, but forgot filling out a bug - since indeed I saw those failures on my guest session when using mirrored displays, that's why I always disable that when testing
<sil2100> smspillaz: and guest session mirrors the displays by default when I have a monitor attached
<smspillaz> sil2100: it might be better to ask unity how many monitors there are
<smspillaz> sil2100: because for example, you can configure compiz to pretend to be multi-monitor when in fact there's only one
<smspillaz> etc
<smspillaz> sil2100: relevant https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1170013/+merge/159422
<MCR> didrocks, hi :)
<didrocks> hey MCR
<MCR> didrocks, I would like to remove the quilt patch from EZoom xml.
<didrocks> MCR: is it upstream?
<MCR> The ubuntu quilt patch just removes 4 shortcuts from EZoom.
<didrocks> MCR: right
<MCR> No, it will affect Ubuntu
<MCR> but not really
<didrocks> MCR: so no, this patch is there for a usability reason
<MCR> as EZoom is turned off by default
<didrocks> MCR: usability testing showed that people hit that by mistake
<didrocks> then, they feel "stuck"
<didrocks> and reboot their machine
<didrocks> not a nice experience :/
<didrocks> hence the patch
<MCR> how can someone hit this by mistake ?
<didrocks> MCR: it seems it happens a lot
<MCR> you have to enable EZoom manually first
<didrocks> especially super + scrollwheel
<didrocks> MCR: it's enabled by default
<MCR> ah
<MCR> my fault then
<didrocks> no worry :)
<MCR> How about changing the upstream shortcuts to something else then ?
<didrocks> MCR: I think the shortcut makes default
<Mirv> I wonder if anyone could think whether there'd be some ~easy fix to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/932520 on precise?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 932520 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "Some windows on start up don't show full window" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> MCR: what is missing a system settings option to enable them
<didrocks> Mirv: discussed at UDS, nobody tackled it
<MCR> didrocks, it is completely useless to have an enabled EZoom without any shortcuts...
<Mirv> that compiz bug has a history of being marked erronously as fixed etc, but still there
<MCR> why is it enabled in the first place ?
<didrocks> MCR: the idea is to avoid people enabling/disabling plugin (which is risky)
<didrocks> then, having an option to enable the shortcuts
<didrocks> MCR: want to tackle that? :)
<MCR> didrocks, soon it won't be risky anymore
<Mirv> didrocks: oh ok. for me it's a bit unclear how big change in the "famous work branch" was the part that fixed that part. since it seems it could be something relatively easy related to coordinates after all, if one just understood what's going on.
<Mirv> sil2100: according to bug comments you also took a hard look at it a year ago :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sorry, wrong M[Tab], again :/
<didrocks> Mirv: was talking to MCR
<smspillaz> Mirv: I think I know what that was hang on
<smspillaz> Mirv: is it still happening in precise ?
<Mirv> didrocks: :P
<Mirv> smspillaz: yes, it's still there with the Shotwell in particular
<sil2100> Mirv: ;) The problem was that it wasn't reproducible on my machine, so I was experimenting in the dark
<Mirv> I guess this was the commit that fixed it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.8/revision/3110 in the 0.9.8 branch
<Mirv> sil2100: it may be you didn't try out shotwell, it seems that's the most trustworthy one (at least I experience it on fglrx machine, radeon machine and I think I had it on intel machine as well)
<MCR> didrocks, I want to reduce Ubuntu-distro-patches against Compiz to a minimum... it makes changes to .xml.in files and code to a small horror-trip ;)
<smspillaz> MCR: its pretty easy to test those patches
<smspillaz> export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches; quilt push -fa
<smspillaz> (fix failures)
<smspillaz> quilt refresh
<smspillaz> quilt op -fa
<smspillaz> *pop
<didrocks> MCR: take them upstream is another solution ;)
<MCR> smspillaz, it is not so easy if I change the whole .xml.in file upstream...
<smspillaz> MCR: trust me, it used to be a massive PITA before we had inline packaging
<MCR> smspillaz, I trust you, but
<MCR> IT IS A HORROR TRIP
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure now
<smspillaz> quilt apply and refresh them where appriate
<smspillaz> *erm, just apply
<smspillaz> it takes like
<smspillaz> 2 minutes
<sil2100> didrocks: I jump out now for some errands again, buying insurance and such for the trip - be back soon
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<smspillaz> Mirv: hmm, did that revision ever go into precise ?
<Mirv> interestingly that patch (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.8/diff/3110) applies just fine on top of 0.9.7, but it's a huge patch of course
<smspillaz> (r3110)?
<smspillaz> guess not
<Mirv> smspillaz: no, that's the thing, it was the work branch that became 0.9.8
<smspillaz> Mirv: you might also want a few other things too
<MCR> smspillaz, could you do it then once successfully and print me the commands you used ?
<Mirv> smspillaz: yeah, I was fearing you might say that ;) there's that problem of SRUability
<MCR> smspillaz, here it would be perfect: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-ezoom-cleanup/+merge/159991
<smspillaz> MCR: I already said how to do it?
<smspillaz> cd into the root project directory
<smspillaz> export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<smspillaz> quilt push -fa
<MCR> smspillaz, yes -> but it will not work correctly that way...
<smspillaz> *find the .rej files, fix the original files as though the distro patches were applied*
<smspillaz> ^^^ important step!
<smspillaz> quilt refresh
<smspillaz> quilt push -fa
<smspillaz> quilt pop -fa
<MCR> probably it was that step that was missing
<MCR> *urgh*
<Mirv> I updated the bug report. I don't think the route of trying to apply both that and some other commits from 0.9.8 to 0.9.7 is going to work. it simply becomes too big. there would be a need of a simpler patch to 0.9.7 that only addresses that drawing problem and is more verifiably not causing regressions.
<smspillaz> Mirv: I'll grab the bits you need hang on
<smspillaz> its a small part of like 2 commits
<Mirv> smspillaz: ok, thank you, can you update those to the report? do you think all of that 3110 is needed to address #932520, or could some smaller subset of it address that bug alone (and not #862430, #892012, #923683)?
<smspillaz> Mirv: I'd recommend taking all of 3110 if possible
<smspillaz> there were just two other potential regressions I fixed later
<Mirv> smspillaz: yeah, if that's the only possibility then that's the only choice to evaluate. it might be too much.
<smspillaz> I'm just trying to find the subcommits for them
<smspillaz> Mirv: I'd say its worth putting out for testing at least
<Mirv> smspillaz: true, via a PPA
<smspillaz> if only we could backport the testsuite :p
<Mirv> :)
<smspillaz> (Wouldn't suggest it, its like 15000 lines)
<smspillaz> ah man, this is why I don't like trunk reverts
 * smspillaz had been looking at the wrong rev the whole time
<MCR> smspillaz, I want to update showmouse and firepaint to use GL_TRIANGLE_FAN instead of GL_TRIANGLES -> it will then just need 4 vertices instead of 6 to make a quad, am I correct ?
<smspillaz> MCR: prefer GL_TRIANGLE_STRIP if possible
<smspillaz> GL_TRIANGLE_FAN is really only there for rendering spheres
<smspillaz> GL_TRIANGLE_STRIP works like this:
<smspillaz> 1----2
<smspillaz>     /
<smspillaz>    /
<smspillaz> /
<smspillaz> 3
<smspillaz> -----4
<smspillaz> yeah okay, expressing ascii art over irc doesn't work very well
<MCR> hehe
<smspillaz> in any case, you need to be careful with both TRIANGLE_FAN and TRIANGLE_STRIP . They are both continuous primitives
<smspillaz> so they only open at one and and close at another
<smspillaz> as opposed to triangles which are always closed on each primitive
<MCR> well -> you mentioned once (when the GLES port was made) that STRIP would be better and it would really be more efficient...
<MCR> but FAN would imho be quite ideal for a quad also
<MCR> well -> I will simply test it extensively
<smspillaz> well, at least for four vertices TRIANGLE_STRIP and TRIANGLE_FAN work the same way
<MCR> ah -> yes
<smspillaz> the winding is just different that's all
<MCR> okidoki
<smspillaz> if you went tl, tr, bl, br it would go something like
<smspillaz> 1,3,2,4 for STRIP
<smspillaz> and 1,2,3,4 for FAN
<smspillaz> its just easier if you emulate quads by doing STRIP as it makes more sense concentually
<smspillaz> *conceptually
<MCR> that GL stuff is quite mighty, but fun
<smspillaz> OpenGL is like the worlds worst API
<MCR> ok -> I take STRIP then
<MCR> hehe
<smspillaz> Mirv: yeah, now that I've looked into it pulling in any more revs looks complicated
<MCR> smspillaz, I thought it is the world's most advanced 3d API ;)
<smspillaz> Mirv: feel free to test 3110 . I don't think there wer e many regresisons from it
<MCR> we must take what we get ;)
<smspillaz> MCR: the whole implicit thread context is just the most annoying thing to work with
<smspillaz> there's this whole idea that the pipeline is stateful but then that state is completely hidden from you
<smspillaz> but then you shouldn't query that state as there's no guaruntee that the driver won't stall the pipeline or whatever
<smspillaz> its *stupid*
<smspillaz> anyways, time for me to get off IRC and do some study related things
<MCR> c ya
<Mirv> smspillaz: ok, so those depend on some more new stuff et cetera. so "3110 only or nothing"?
<Mirv> I can make a test PPA out of that
<smspillaz> Mirv: I could probably pull the relevant bits out - I'd just have to do it manually really
<smspillaz> ( in terms of fixing "in theory" bugs in the ConfigureWindow handling bits )
<Mirv> smspillaz: ok.. let's see with this. I need to modify the 3110 a bit anyway since it doesn't apply on top of the other patches, but probably nothing too big there
<smspillaz> coolio
<om26er> its the release day
<mzanetti> om26er: \o/
<mzanetti> om26er: how is it going?
<mzanetti> did you completely recover from being sick?
<om26er> mzanetti, yeah, my stomach hurts other than that i am pretty much alive
<om26er> mzanetti, ;)
<om26er> mzanetti, overall i am pretty good now
<mzanetti> ok. good
<Cimi> how do I know if an item is completed/loaded?
<Cimi> I'm trying to access x/width properties of delegates of a listview
<Cimi> but it complains on loading the app, because I think they are not completed yet
<Cimi> so I did listview.currentItem ? listview.currentItem.x for example
<Cimi> but it still doesn't work
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos ^ :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: Loader.progress == 1.0
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not a Loader
<Cimi> mzanetti, is a listview
<Cimi> mzanetti, I want to see if the delegate exist
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... its a bit tricky but I usually do this:
<mzanetti> Cimi: tryCompare(listView.count, model.count) // Wait for listView to read the model
<mzanetti> Cimi: wailt(0) spin event loop to let the listview create delegates
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not in a test :P
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't access the delage then
<Cimi> I'll do differently then, but I don't like it
<Cimi> onCurrentItemChanged: { }
<mzanetti> Cimi: accessing delegates will crash sooner or later unless you really know whats happening inside the ListView
<Cimi> and set there, from the listview, the properties of the item I need
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... only to read x of currentItem should be ok...
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed
<Cimi> I'm doing from the listview
<Cimi>                 onCurrentItemChanged: {   highlightLine.width = currentItem.width
<Cimi>                     highlightLine.x = x + currentItem.x   }
<mzanetti> Cimi: listview.currentItem !== null ? listview.currentItem
<Cimi> mzanetti, did that
<mzanetti> Cimi: your example didn't check for !== null
<mzanetti> Cimi: err... might be !== undefined
<Cimi> mzanetti, isn't the same thing?
<Cimi> well, undefined is different
<Marlinc> How would my app integrate with the sync menu?
<sil2100> didrocks: can we re-run the unity tests, or are they already re-running themselves ;) ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ping
<didrocks> sil2100: you mean, rebuild unity and rerunning, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey... seems we are blocked by the hud migration now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I've updated the jenkins job to include the new ppa
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sergiusens pointed me to your branch with the updates after I pinged you
<tsdgeos> is that new ppa landing on the devices?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I've ran it through the updated job. still fails:
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/630/console
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't know... didrocks maybe know.
<mzanetti> didrocks: mind spreading some information on the ppa you set up?
<tsdgeos> if it doesn't land into the devices we can't put it in our code
<tsdgeos> otherwise we'll have unusable devices
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ^
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yeah, from what I know it's this ppa + the phablet one
<didrocks> phablet one for things that we can't land yet in distro
<didrocks> mzanetti: ^
<tsdgeos> ok
<didrocks> tsdgeos: so you will have the new HUD from the ppa on the device
<tsdgeos> good
<didrocks> tsdgeos: be careful, the HUD has a double build
<tsdgeos> ?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: i386 and amd64 is the "desktop with bamf"
<didrocks> amrhf is the phone with platform-api
<tsdgeos> sure
<didrocks> tsdgeos: this is temporarly, until ted can fix the issue :)
<tsdgeos> that doesn't matter to us
<Marlinc> How would my app integrate with the sync menu? It is made in Java. Can I use D-Bus?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: just that if you test on i386/amd64, don't be surprised :)
<tsdgeos> the api that goes to our side is the same
<didrocks> mzanetti: this as well might interest you in case you are not aware of it ^
<tsdgeos> didrocks: it's been that way all the time
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ok, not sure about HUD on i386, how you tested it :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what failed was my branch or my branch + merge to trunk?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I see libhud-client2-dev in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next/+packages
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: +merge to trunk
<tsdgeos> why is it not finding libhudclient2-dev?
<tsdgeos> what does a virtual package mean?¿
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sergiusens: the job uses those ppas: D08add_ppa-ubuntu-unity-daily-build D08add_ppa-qt5-proper D09add_ppa-phablet-team-ppa D09add_ppa-ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa
<luv> hell, the page Bug reporting etiquette after clicking "report a bug" is sooooo anoying
<sergiusens> tsdgeos: my explanation may be crude, but it means it's refed somewhere but can't be found
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: i see
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: daily-build vs daily-build-next ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: yeah, that's the issue
<didrocks> mzanetti: sholdn't it be D08add_ppa-ubuntu-unity-daily-build-next?
<didrocks> sohuldn't*
<tsdgeos> in those ppas
<sergiusens> mzanetti: use the dynamic add ppa we have
<luv> omfg, do i really need to use "ubuntu-bug" to make a report??
<mzanetti> sergiusens: what is that?
<luv> given  my ubuntu computer at work is not connected to the internet
<didrocks> mzanetti: I think he means that the wrong ppa is added
<didrocks> daily-build, not daily-build-next
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah... we don't have a hook for next as it seems
<sergiusens> mzanetti: didrocks yeah, but I'm searching for the syntax ;-)
<kgunn> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> kgunn: hey
 * mzanetti waits in the hangout
<sergiusens> mzanetti: D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build-next
<rsalveti> morning
<didrocks> hey rsalveti
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Using ubuntu-bug is good in that it will attach many logs that could help in diagnosing the issue you have.  However, if you can just put in a bug and provide enough info that developers can use to fix the bug, then it's not an absolute necessity.
<luv> ChrisTownsend: cool, how can i file a bug from a web browser then? Because when I click "report a bug" im redirecting to wiki
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Hmm, that doesn't sound right.  Give me a sec and I'll post a link.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: if you replace the dependency to what is described at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603 it kind of works
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Are you wanting to file a bug against Unity?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, hud will show up, but it'll be useless
<rsalveti> but that might be a different issue
<luv> ChrisTownsend: for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and click "Report a bug". Nah, it's signond
<sergiusens> rsalveti: that MR is going to land soonish ;-)
<Marlinc> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sync/+question/227438
<rsalveti> sergiusens: great, then we need another MR to release it
<rsalveti> sergiusens: since qml-phone-shell is still maintained by our ci at phablet-ppa
<ChrisTownsend> luv: We should probably move this conversation to #ubuntu since that is the support channel.  But that link and Report a bug works for me.
<luv> ChrisTownsend: heh, that's very strange then, it behaves differently for you
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mzanetti how do I check if a model has finished loading?
<tsdgeos> what do you mean a model has finished loading?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fully loaded
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Lenses have finished loading
<Cimi> populated
<Cimi> lenses.loaded ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but that's because it's a dee model, no?
<Marlinc> Where do I need to ask questions related to he sync menu?
<Marlinc> the*
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<tsdgeos> tvoss: he's holidaying
<tvoss> tsdgeos, ah, thanks
<tsdgeos> tvoss: anything the rest of the shell team can help with?
<tvoss> tsdgeos, nope, but thanks for asking :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: anything blocking https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603 still?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nah... I think mzanetti has it covered
<rsalveti> mzanetti: ^^ :-)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/infographics_transitions
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we were talking in a different channel... be patient :-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lol, ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, how can I use a tryCompare for a condition?
<Cimi> unless I do while (condition is false) (wait(0))
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, can you pm me your email?
<nic-doffay> Sending the vid over now.
<Cimi> yep, works
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we have a tryCompareFunction or something like that
<tsdgeos> that is a bit better than while-ing
<Cimi> ah
<tsdgeos> well, it's the same
<tsdgeos> but looks less lame when reading the test :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where is it?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ./tests/utils/modules/Unity/Test/UnityTestCase.qml
<tsdgeos> if you grep for it it's used in a few places
<tsdgeos> Cimi: sorry i didn't followup with the model thing, did you get what you wanted?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you need anything from me in the hud thing
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes I did
<tsdgeos> cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, js question
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how to embed a function as argument?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I want tryCompareFunction (width > 0, true)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, syntax wise, replacing width > 0 with?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: afaik there's no lambdas, so just create a function
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> actually it seems you can write the function code in there
<tsdgeos> but it's a bit weird :D
<tsdgeos> i.e. you could so something like tryCompareFunction (function(){return width > 0;}, true);
<tsdgeos> not really helping readability imho
<Cimi> mzanetti, could you help me?
<mzanetti> ok... now... was in a meeting
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, let me just read all the scrollbacks in all channels first
<Cimi> mzanetti, not on that
<Cimi> mzanetti, a different thing
<Cimi> I'd like to move to the Launcher rewrite using Panel
<Cimi> but there is something wrong in the last test for the dashBar
<mzanetti> sergiusens: rsalveti: tsdgeos: on it... I think the jenkins runs still failed... let me check
<Cimi> you need
<Cimi> lp:~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel
<Cimi> and
<Cimi> lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashbar_panel
<mzanetti> sergiusens: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/633/console
<sergiusens> mzanetti: arg...
<mzanetti> Cimi: now... sorry
<mzanetti> I was in a meeting for 1.5 hours and got pinged in all possible channels
<mzanetti> Cimi: Launcher rewrite?
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> grow (size=-39299359) at /home/tsdgeos/qt5/qtbase/src/corelib/tools/qlist.cpp:67
<tsdgeos> grow!
<tsdgeos> not!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you allright?
<tsdgeos> would like to know why qt wants to grow that list in -39299359
<tsdgeos> other than that
<tsdgeos> not that bad
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: still here?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yep
<Cimi> mzanetti, was out for a walk with vesa
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. np
<mzanetti> Cimi: you said something about Launcher rewrite?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I am rewriting the launcher to support the Panel SDK component
<mzanetti> btw. hi vesar :) Long time no see
<mzanetti> Cimi: oh... hm..
<mzanetti> Cimi: because I started working on the launcher and seems to me it needs to be changed A LOT
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can do it then :)
<Cimi> just use lp:~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel
<mzanetti> Cimi: yours is only about the dragging in/out, right?
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can see how it works with lp:~unity-team/unity/phablet.dashbar_panel
<vesar> mzanetti, hi man.  how's it going.
<mzanetti> vesar: very busy. but fine :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, the idea is to remove this part of the logic
<mzanetti> vesar: thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, and leave it to the panel
<mzanetti> Cimi: thats the right information at the right time :) thanks!
<mzanetti> Cimi: so we can get rid of all that timing stuff?
<vesar> Cimi, mzanetti: So you guys are rewriting launcher component. Great!
<Cimi> mzanetti, mostly
<Cimi> mzanetti, watch out from the tooltips etc
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. thanks
<mzanetti> vesar: yeah. well. I'm trying to reuse most of the existing stuff. but basic architecture will change.
<vesar> mzanetti, ok. Just thinking that the whole launcher is quite of a mess at the moment. Just wonder if it would be better to start it pretty much from the scratch?
<vesar> mzanetti, Cimi : though need to check that cimi's branch.
<mzanetti> vesar: in terms of code... yes... its a mess... and I started from scratch. still hope to be able to reuse the delegates and tooltips and such stuff
<Cimi> vesar, this is for the dashBar
<vesar> Cimi, oh ok then..
<vesar> mzanetti, ok good. that makes sense.
<mzanetti> vesar: I'll implement the model in C++ and get rid of those 5 QML ListModels aggregated in some weird way
<vesar> mzanetti, yes that was the most terrible part of it. They were created in the first place to enable the accordion pattern which is disabled anyway.
<vesar> mzanetti, and sure it wouldn't need all those models to get it done anyway.
<mzanetti> vesar: cool. so you know the internals if it... that might lead to me bugging you more often with questions
<vesar> mzanetti, yes feel free to bug me. I can take responsibility of all weirdos in that code. unfortunately:)
<mzanetti> vesar: haha :)
<vesar> mzanetti, are you aware that we have here in design team one motion graphic contractor at the moment looking after e.g. launcher behaviours? Animations and that sort of stuff.
<mzanetti> vesar: after a first look I thought: hmm... that all seems totally unrelated... must have been just copied over from Unity 2D and integrated somehow
<mzanetti> vesar: no, I'm not
<mzanetti> vesar: does he do changes in the code? or mostly writing specs and create videos?
<vesar> mzanetti, the launcher is currently just a mix of multiple different prototypes and that's why it is as it is at the moment.
<vesar> mzanetti, no he doesn't. He's using mostly after effects and flash for creating animation videos.
<mzanetti> vesar: hmm... I guess that will impact the behavior when dragging the launcher in/out
<vesar> mzanetti, basically proposals for possible launcher animations and behaviours. Like for example highlight, stacking/scrolling/accordiong etc. Might be worth of having a meeting together at some point.
<mzanetti> vesar: I'm just thinking if it makes sense to use the Toolbar as Cimi suggested. because in that case we probably won't be able to finetune the launchers behavior but have to go with what all the other toolbars go
<mzanetti> vesar: can you clarify that for me?
<vesar> mzanetti, sure I can check the cimi's implementation and check how it would fit in launcher's place. And what would be missing from intended launcher behaviour. I'll check also with Martin (motion graphics guy) when we can expect something from him.
<Cimi> the launcher reveal is fine with the Panel component
<Cimi> only difficulty is chaining mouse events
<Cimi> the Panel has its own MouseArea (dragginarea)
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'm not entirely sure there... because if you look at the desktop panel with autohide in current unity it has some mechanism that you have to push the mouse harder to the edge to trigger the panel revealing
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't think the Panel component can do that
<mzanetti> Cimi: question is if it will at some point
<Cimi> mzanetti, if we need things, we simply ask timp
<Cimi> mzanetti, we're doing the component now, so we need everything we need
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'll better ask before switching :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, please come up with a list of requirements
<cyphermox> dandrader: looking at geoclue2... is that ready to ship / shipping, or whatever that I can put in daily release?
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, that would be the list of designer requirements. with so far is: "Make it exactly like the Panel in current Unity"
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's a different reveal
<dandrader> cyphermox, no, not at all
<Cimi> should be consistent with the toolbars
<mzanetti> on a touch interface yes. but on a mouse interface, no. it should be the same
<cyphermox> dandrader: is there an ETA?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I for one would love to reuse the Panel... I just fear that in the end some designer says we're lacking features that the other panels won't have
<dandrader> cyphermox, it barely started and work on it stopped shortly after last UDS
<cyphermox> dandrader: well, I mean we agreed to something at that UDS
<Cimi> mzanetti, we created the Panel to port the Launcher to use it :)
<cyphermox> dandrader: I'm trying to make sense of whether than something got done and needs daily release love :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, so if it is missing things, we need to mark the MR for Panel to Needs Fixing
<mzanetti> Cimi: and did you talk with a designer about it?
<Cimi> mzanetti, they want the same behaviour
<Cimi> of the toolbar
<Cimi> afaics
<dandrader> cyphermox, sure. Since then I've moved on to work on Unity Next and, AFAIK, no one else move in to work on it
<Cimi> the day we will require a sort of edge resistance, we will work on it
<Cimi> Build-Depends dependency for qml-phone-shell cannot be satisfied because the package libhud-client1-dev cannot be found
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I'll take your word for granted then... Don't make me change the Panel implementation in September then :)
<Cimi> how can I ran on the phone?
<cyphermox> dandrader: ok! thanks for the sitrep :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, apt-get build-dep qml-phone-shell on the phone
<Cimi> Build-Depends dependency for qml-phone-shell cannot be satisfied because the package libhud-client1-dev cannot be found
<mzanetti> Cimi: you need a new ppa
<mzanetti> Cimi: one sec...
<cyphermox> Cimi: yeah,
<Cimi> let's add it in the build scripts
<cyphermox> ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-release-next
<mzanetti> Cimi: ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next
<mzanetti> Cimi:  I think if you flash your device now this ppa will already be there
<mzanetti> Cimi: or at least will be in next images
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the world is dying :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that new ppa doesn't have libhud-client1-dev either
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> it has the 2
 * mzanetti gives up on that hud ppa things
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't know
<tsdgeos> what's the problem?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that everything is broken
<cyphermox> mzanetti: tsdgeos: give me a second, I'll clear that up for you
<cyphermox> I built it all with libhud in that ppa a few days ago
<cyphermox> right, it's libhud-client2-dev
<cyphermox> mzanetti: what are you trying to build?
<cyphermox> or was it Cimi?
<Cimi> I was
<Cimi> unity
<mzanetti> cyphermox: it was Cimi. but its the shell
<mzanetti> unity-phablet
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> yeah, so just change the depends to look for hud-client-2 IIRC
<cyphermox> I'll try it now just to be sure
<mzanetti> cyphermox: wasn't it hud 1.0?
<cyphermox> yes, but I think it's still hud-client-2
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so we need my MR
<mzanetti> anyways... have to run for a bit... will be back later to see if jenkins needs some love
<tsdgeos> thing is why it's failing in jenkins
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess so
<cyphermox> grabbing the packages now, and I'll send  a MR to fix this
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it also fails because that ppa is missing
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: i have a MR to use libhud2
<cyphermox> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and can't we add it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: anyway, run :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and for some reason adding that ppa requires us to change all the VM's (adding LP oauth creds)
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: link? I'll test everything here
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client
<tsdgeos> it's not up to date
<tsdgeos> but merges cleanly
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> needs review?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: tsdgeos fginther was working on the credential adds to the VMs
<cyphermox> ack
<tsdgeos> cool
<sergiusens> problem should be solved soon
<tsdgeos> let's make mzanetti happy :-)
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: hud-client2 is already landed in the ppa for daily-release where lp:unity/phablet will land
<cyphermox> so I guess it's just -ci that needs fixing?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: lp:unity/phablet is not currently landing there :-(
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> interesting..
<sergiusens> cyphermox: I asked that yesterday
<cyphermox> is there a reason why not except "not done yet" ? :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: was told that only trunk trunk lands there...
<cyphermox> OH
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> the projects sharing names make things complicated
<tsdgeos> :D
<sergiusens> cyphermox: well qml-phone-shell doesn't share anything...
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^ I'd be all for renaming the unity/phablet stuff to something like qml-phone-shell
<sergiusens> cyphermox: and it's unfair, because there's a Qt landed in there ;-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: yeah, in the packaging it's not conflicting, but the bzr branch is still named unity
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yeah, problem is, it's called unity ng in the outerwebs
<didrocks> sergiusens: cyphermox: it's not because of only trunk lands
<sergiusens> cyphermox: which will be a constant problem anyways since you want both to be there
<cyphermox> assuming the binary and source packages are renamed already (and I think they are) we could probably unblock that by just pushing lp:unity/phablet to lp:unity-ng, or lp:qml-phone-shell, depending on what the name should be
<sergiusens> +1 on unity-ng
<didrocks> cyphermox: transitionning to the shell and having it easy installable side by side is planned for mid/end may
<didrocks> sergiusens: we decided for unity-next as a name
<cyphermox> pushing to lp:unity-ng means another renaming of source+binary packages though and other config changes
<sergiusens> +1 on that too
<cyphermox> oh, cool
<didrocks> cyphermox: but unity-next -> unity at some point
<didrocks> later on
<cyphermox> didrocks: any of that I can help unblock
<cyphermox> ugh
<didrocks> cyphermox: what is blocking? exactly?
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> anything I can help to make that faster? :D
<didrocks> cyphermox: upstream needs to port on MIR first for landing to the desktop
<sergiusens> didrocks: cyphermox only thing I can think of is libunity changes... Saviq you around?
<didrocks> so it's not blocked on the integration at all
<didrocks> cyphermox: removing their nux old version
<didrocks> cyphermox: and other cleanswapping :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, when you finished your findings, comment on the panel MR
<cyphermox> didrocks: well, yeah
<sergiusens> didrocks: cyphermox the new unity does not depend on nux
<cyphermox> didrocks: but in the meantime we could still start shipping things in the PPA to make things work on the phone as it currently is
<sergiusens> didrocks: cyphermox only notify-osd, but that doesn't matter for daily releases
<cyphermox> didrocks: what I mean by that is that I can currently build and run unity/phablet on my nexus 4, so theoretically it could ship now in a PPA
<didrocks> cyphermox: they are using the phablet ppa for that
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> but phablet ppa doesn't have the new hud? :P
<cyphermox> (I didn't check)
<didrocks> cyphermox: they are building on both our ppa + the phablet one
<cyphermox> indeed
<cyphermox> so it would be grabbing the new hud
<sergiusens> didrocks: cyphermox we want to stop using ppa:phablet-team...
<sergiusens> cyphermox: didrocks people are getting confused about what is daily released and what isn't
<cyphermox> :'( this is all so complicated
<sergiusens> cyphermox: yes it is
<didrocks> sergiusens: right, but we need to stage changes, bottom to top, otherwise we'll get 10 breakages
<cyphermox> sergiusens: understandably, when we are :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: we're already somewhat broken on hud already though
<cyphermox> for the apps?
<didrocks> cyphermox: ? it's getting fixed
<cyphermox> right
<didrocks> cyphermox: you didn't track the HUD changes? apps are all merged
<Marlinc> Where do I need to ask questions related to the sync menu?
<cyphermox> didrocks: I'm doing all I can to track the changes but hey, I can't remember everything :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: if you have some time, please do unity, but it's clearly not ready for the next ppa
<sergiusens> cyphermox: tsdgeos build is progressing btw /unity-phablet-qmluitests/637/console
<cyphermox> didrocks: unity/phablet already builds fine with hud-client2.
<sergiusens> didrocks: why isn't it ready? With details people can fix
<cyphermox> sergiusens: AIUI, porting to Mir
<didrocks> sergiusens: involved people in unity next are in that discussion for a month
<didrocks> sergiusens: and the plan is 1. MIR
<didrocks> 2. Unity next
<cyphermox> *that* would be a second stage though, and shouldn't be blocking putting that in daily-release-next?
<tsdgeos> sergiusens: cool, that's with my MR, no?
<didrocks> sergiusens: otherwise, there is no way to test before to the next ppa, there is no jenkins job I can hook in to install, provision an image and tests from the ppa
<didrocks> cyphermox: ^
<sergiusens> didrocks: what if we dput instead of you? We have all that infrastructure
<didrocks> sergiusens: how would that change the original issue you pointed first?
<didrocks> like people not knowing if we are daily releasing or not
<didrocks> (and those people know for unity next that we are not)
<cyphermox> if there are no tests ready/ported, then that's a good reason
<sergiusens> didrocks: well, the big issues is that hud is in daily release and qml-phone-shell isn't
<sergiusens> cyphermox: there are tests... that's what the failing job was doing...
<cyphermox> sergiusens: sorry, I mean autopilot tests
<didrocks> tests that we can run to validate a stack
<didrocks> otherwise, you will get breakage
<cyphermox> regression testing, basically
<sergiusens> didrocks: that did not prevent breaking qtubuntu-media
<didrocks> sergiusens: but qml-phone-shell is not an isolated case, is it?
<didrocks> sergiusens: because we don't have autopilot tests running for those?
<didrocks> that's the next PPA?
<didrocks> sergiusens: and that's where we should focus, having those jobs running AP?
<didrocks> sergiusens: I don't really like this tone btw, *again*
<sergiusens> didrocks: autopilot or not, playing and having a black screen wouldn't be detected by autopilot
<didrocks> sergiusens: we decided one week ago to have 2 ppas
<didrocks> stuff that are already daily releasing
<didrocks> and the rest
<didrocks> you have your ubuntu-session
<didrocks> and tons of other components
<didrocks> what changed since then?
<sergiusens> didrocks: yes, and that is good
<sergiusens> didrocks: really
<didrocks> sergiusens: so why not for the qml-phone*?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: what's causing a black screen broken right now, and how can I test/reproduce that?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: being fixed now
<sergiusens> didrocks: qml-phone-shell depends on the new hud... and that new hud is not in the prev ppa
<sergiusens> didrocks: that's why
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can have build-dep between ppas
<didrocks> if it's what's missing
<cyphermox> it's already set that way, actually
<sergiusens> didrocks: but there's a new qt in that ppa and duplicate packages
<cyphermox> phablet-team/ppa depends on daily-release-next
<didrocks> sergiusens: in which ppa?
<sergiusens> didrocks: daily-build-next
<cyphermox> and what duplicate packages?
<didrocks> for the new qt?
<didrocks> sergiusens: so building the phone in daily-build-next will take that "duplicated qt"
<didrocks> what's the difference?
<sergiusens> cyphermox: that ppa dep was added yesterday... but I see your point
<sergiusens> didrocks: only big difference I see is that people on desktop could add the daily-build-next ppa and not break there desktops
<didrocks> sergiusens: those people already have the phablet ppa, right?
<sergiusens> didrocks: phablet ppa breaks unity because it has that nux, osd, frame and grail mod
<sergiusens> et.al.
<didrocks> sergiusens: again, what is making pushing the phone-shell-qml in the daily-build-next ppa fixes magically osd, nux?
<sergiusens> didrocks: again, qml-phone-shell does NOT depend on nux or osd
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, why nux and osd from the daily-build-next is breaking their dekstop?
<cyphermox> old stuff left around, my guess
<didrocks> you are not giving all info
<sergiusens> didrocks: the other way around
<rsalveti> because they contain *huge* hacks
<sergiusens> didrocks: if you add ppa:phablet-team tou your desktop, it will break
<rsalveti> the qml-phone-shell can be part of the daily ppa afaik
<rsalveti> I kind of expected that yesterday
<rsalveti> was surprised it was not yet part of the new ci thing
<didrocks> rsalveti: the discuss with the unity-next team meant by mid-may…
<didrocks> rsalveti: would be great that you guys are aligned :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah, I start to get you
<didrocks> sergiusens: you can remove nux I guess?
<didrocks> sergiusens: but yeah for notify-osd
<rsalveti> from what I understand the mid-may thing is related with a new notify-osd and such
<didrocks> rsalveti: not really, it's more with MIR
<rsalveti> I'm just saying that I was expecting it to be tracked by the daily-next ci ppa as well
<rsalveti> right, but is that blocking us?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: didrocks: sergiusens: well, this doesn't need to be fixed today does it?
<didrocks> rsalveti: at vUDS, WI was set and unity-next was dismissed remember? :)
<cyphermox> we can discuss qml-phone-shell with the unity-next team next week and figure it out
<rsalveti> as I remember one of the goals we had in mind was having a ppa people could use with x86, and I thought this daily-next would be it
<rsalveti> that's why we don't have hacks there
<didrocks> rsalveti: it should be the ubuntu-unity/next
<didrocks> rsalveti: but for that, you need to have AP tests passing from ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next
<rsalveti> cyphermox: no, all we need is https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603 to land
<didrocks> which is the current issue
<rsalveti> so the only thing that is blocking the qml-phone-shell is the test cases?
<didrocks> rsalveti: the double AP thingy
<cyphermox> rsalveti: that's completely unrelated to ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next containing lp:unity/phablet though; it only needs to take the PPA for building with hud-client2
<didrocks> rsalveti: like for the apps
<didrocks> rsalveti: this is what should make everything pass in the next ppa then
<didrocks> rsalveti: which is the safe one
<cyphermox> rsalveti: in other words, it's a CI configuration issue we can fix quickly
<rsalveti> cyphermox: no, that's not what I wanted either, I'm just saying I was expecting qml-phone-shell to be landing at the daily-build-next ppa
<rsalveti> which is not yet the case
<cyphermox> rsalveti: full ack, I expected it as well
<cyphermox> but I understand why it's not
<didrocks> rsalveti: where did you read that qml-phone-shell would land?
<didrocks> vUDS and other discussions with upstream shows that it wasn't supposed to be
<cyphermox> didrocks: just logic since a lot of other stuff does
<didrocks> yeah, but yesterday, we talked about communication
<didrocks> this was communicated and part of the list ;)
<rsalveti> and that we wanted a ppa with qml-phone-shell that people could install in their desktops
<didrocks> anyway…
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, so if I follow you
<rsalveti> the shell itself?
<didrocks> you can remove nux from the phablet-team ppa
<didrocks> isn't it?
<didrocks> as it's not needed
<rsalveti> we can't
<didrocks> why?
<rsalveti> it's needed for armhf
<sergiusens> didrocks: it's needed on the device
<rsalveti> and touch
<didrocks> but without that nux
<rsalveti> phablet-ppa will still contain a bunch of hacks for a while
<didrocks> AP tests will never pass?
<cyphermox> sergiusens: what is nux used for on the device?
<rsalveti> didrocks: don't think so, as people are testing it in their own desktop
<sergiusens> didrocks: nux and qml-phone-shell don't depend on eache other
<sergiusens> cyphermox: didrocks nux and notify-osd do
<didrocks> sergiusens: ahhhhhhhh
<sergiusens> nux has a binding to the platform-api
<cyphermox> ah
<didrocks> phew, starting to make sense
<cyphermox> so required for building platform-api
<cyphermox> ?
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, I think the other way around
<rsalveti> so qml-phone-shell doesn't need to land *only* at phablet-ppa until we fix *everything*
<didrocks> ok so
<cyphermox> didrocks: well, that wouldn't make it a reason to have nux in the ppa though :)
<rsalveti> it can land somewhere else, it just that we need the hackish stuff from phablet-ppa to have a working device
<didrocks> I think "not breaking dekstop computers" is a good reason enough
<didrocks> cyphermox: we'll need the double ppa anyway as long as this is not fixed
<rsalveti> yup, that's fine
<cyphermox> yeah
<sergiusens> nux, frame, grail and notify-osd that live in ppa:phablet-team should stay there and live only there and NEVER be added to a desktop
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> so we can add it as it. I would just hope we can fix the AP issue which is what prevents us to have the safe "next" ppa
<didrocks> sergiusens: but none of them are a dep of the qml phone shell?
<didrocks> right?
<sergiusens> didrocks: exactly
<didrocks> and tests will happily pass without that?
<cyphermox> well, currently daily-release-next works on desktop *and* on touch, correct? you just need to rebuild the shell on tablet?
<rsalveti> didrocks: yup, and that's why you're able to have the shell in your desktop if you want
<didrocks> ok, you are assuming we know the stack when we grasp some info there and there :)
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> rsalveti: sergiusens: does the shell is parallely installable with unity?
<didrocks> (like unity compiz)
<rsalveti> probably, it's just one package
<cyphermox> didrocks: yes, separate source and binary packages, unless there are file conflicts
<rsalveti> Saviq might know more
<cyphermox> I can test for file conflicts now, if it helps
<didrocks> cyphermox: that would be awesome
<sergiusens> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/view/head:/debian/control
<rsalveti> didrocks: that's why I was kind of surprised to not see qml-phone-shell as part of daily-next, because in theory there's nothing blocking it
<sergiusens> no nux or friends in there
<rsalveti> didrocks: and as it needs the new hud now, it'd make sense for it to be there
<didrocks> sergiusens: can be a runtime thing, we have more and more :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: demo-assets?
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, that's not what was communicated to me :)
<didrocks> I'm pretty sure to have heard the libunity-core and nux thing
<rsalveti> didrocks: I just thought it'd be part of the huge CI effort
<sergiusens> didrocks: I'll tell you what... I'll get this tested on desktop
<rsalveti> as people started taking care of a bunch of packages
<rsalveti> and we didn't have a list of what would go in and what not
<rsalveti> at least I didn't see that
<rsalveti> so that's why I expected it to be as well
<didrocks> sergiusens: I don't know about the demo-assets, maybe yet-another-component?
<rsalveti> as this is kind of the most important package we have :-)
<didrocks> rsalveti: the WI
<didrocks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-delivering-touch-apps-to-raring
<sergiusens> didrocks: that should be removed from the deps most likely for a prod package...
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, if the assets are not necessary, (for the tests maybe?), yeah would be good
<rsalveti> didrocks: " The phone shell isn't scoped as well for now." - do you know why?
<didrocks> sergiusens: last thing is libunity-core-6.0-dev
<rsalveti> sorry didn't participate at this session
<didrocks> sergiusens: I remember Saviq telling they forked it
<cyphermox> I wish we got rid of installing the demo assets asap
<sergiusens> didrocks: it's to fill in the lens with stuff for people doing the demos
<didrocks> rsalveti: that was at the vUDS session, it was because of this discussion of forked nux, libunity-core and planning for mid-may
<rsalveti> oh, but none of that were blockers =\
<didrocks> rsalveti: hum, it is to be able to build it :) if libunity-core is still not compatible for instance
<didrocks> basically they took libunity-core from quantal
<didrocks> patched it
<rsalveti> didrocks: well, as I said, people were testing that stuff in their own desktop
<sergiusens> didrocks: unity core would be the only one... but they were working on that... I'll test on desktop and come back to you
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> rsalveti: sergiusens: yeah, seems it's the best thing to do
<didrocks> sergiusens: rsalveti: the deps should maybe be set as recommends?
<sergiusens> didrocks: last month Saviq told me they already had the split package thing going
<didrocks> all the indicator-* we don't have
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> so it *might* be possible to migrate it to daily-next
<didrocks> rsalveti: yeah, this libunity-core is the last thing we need to have confirmed
<rsalveti> let's make sure it lands today at phablet-team/ppa and we can work this migration tomorrow/next week
<didrocks> and then, we can remove demo-assets and downgrade some deps to recommends
<rsalveti> cool
<didrocks> + change any to list everything but powerpc
<sergiusens> ack
<didrocks> rsalveti: sergiusens: ok, keep me posted with this libunity-core, then, we are going to propose the other changes and have it landing
<didrocks> rsalveti: sergiusens: I just want to discuss with Saviq first about it :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure
<sergiusens> didrocks: sure... I don't plan on doing anything without Saviq's blessing
<didrocks> sergiusens: rsalveti: I wonder if we shouldn't have a 15 minutes daily meeting until everything is in after the sprint, it seems there are so many things that are not fully communicated
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sorry asking you again, but what is blocking https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client/+merge/156603 to land?
<rsalveti> didrocks: could be
<sergiusens> rsalveti: nothing now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: the Work in progress needs to change...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: alright
<sergiusens> rsalveti: changed it to needs review
<rsalveti> guess will just approve it
<rsalveti> Saviq seems to be off
<rsalveti> tested here and could get the shell installed and up at least
<rsalveti> happroved, will see what happens
<sergiusens> rsalveti: hmmmm
<rsalveti> sergiusens: any issue?
<rsalveti> just want to unblock the image first
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ok... just read the comments in the MR ;-)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: the issue is temporary ;-)
<rsalveti> we fixed it, and I trust you that you fixed jenkins as well :P
<cyphermox> rsalveti: sergiusens: so lp:unity/phablet can't land at all; it necessarily breaks desktop to do so since I'd need to build/ship lp:unity/phablet-mods, which lp:unity/phablet depends on for UnityCore/PeoplePreview.h
<rsalveti> cyphermox: how people test that on desktops then?
<cyphermox> test what?
<rsalveti> qml-phone-shell
<cyphermox> beats me
<cyphermox> they totally break unity in the process
<rsalveti> urgh
<cyphermox> or maybe by pure luck unity still works :)
<sergiusens> cyphermox: good, but bad as well... let me circle back on this one
<rsalveti> yeah
<didrocks> so that was what I heard on the -core one…
<cyphermox> basically, that unity-core is based on quantal's
<cyphermox> didrocks: should I bother seeing if I can convince it to build against the current libunity-core?
<didrocks> cyphermox: Saviq told me it was hard, so it seems nothing really changed there
<cyphermox> didrocks: well it's just the people preview stuff, surely it can be ripped out :)
<didrocks> :)
<cyphermox> Saviq: did you look at porting qml-phone-shell to use the libunity-core we have in raring (7.0 basically) before?
<renato> sil2100, any news about the new hud package? I am having problems to test the media-player app
<renato> I can not find the package
<sil2100> renato: hi!
<sil2100> renato: hm, what PPA and what media-player version are you using? And what's the problem?
<renato> sil2100, I am using the media-player from source
<renato> sil2100, its depends on qtdeclarative5-hud1.0, which I can not find
<sil2100> renato: do you have the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build-next PPA enabled?
<sil2100> You can find that package there, it's being built per-daily
<renato> sil2100, ok I check this,
<sil2100> renato: tell me later if there's still a problem
<davidcalle> mhr3, so where are you these days, London?
<mhr3> davidcalle, the lack of comments is scary
<mhr3> all those re.sub are #magic here
<davidcalle> mhr3, well, they are :P
<davidcalle> Faire enough *adding comments*
<davidcalle> fair*
<mhr3> davidcalle, and yea, i'm in london
<mhr3> cause you know i live here now :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I wasn't sure you were there full time :) (mp updated)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-26
<McGurk> I've just upgraded to 13.04 and for my main user, Unit doesn't load. I've added from te terminal a secondary user to my desktop and I can log in with it and use Unity fine. Anyone have a clue on what might be happening?
<sil2100> didrocks: hi! I checked the latest stack results, and sadly for instance the HUD autopilot tests were still running unity from the 24th (i.e. not having my HUD fixes in it), not sure why
<sil2100> didrocks: I see the PPA now has the latest unity, as pushed 1 hour ago
<didrocks> sil2100: weird, unity wasn't rebuilt?
<didrocks> hey!
<didrocks> do you have the run #?
<sil2100> didrocks: #177 on generic autopilot
<sil2100> didrocks: unity-autopilot version 7.0.0daily13.04.24ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> Which is quite old, hmm
 * didrocks is puzzled
<didrocks> sil2100: I think the queue is really long…
<didrocks> sil2100: so, let's wait for run 181 :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: mind having a look at run 179 and 178?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe still some missing packages
 * sil2100 looking
<sil2100> #178 is for raring daily build I see?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> didrocks: those UTAH messages always made me wonder - if there's a "ssh: connect to host dx-autopilot-ati port 22: Connection refused", does it mean some UTAH-inner issue or it might be also caused by mis-configuration?
<sil2100> Since I see those from time to time
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind checking with the UTAH guys? (on the qa channel)
<sil2100> didrocks: aye! ;)
<tsdgeos> we don't compile anymore using the ./build  script, do we?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: will you reply to that mail or should I?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: "Missing pieces..."
<tsdgeos> did i get it?
<mzanetti> you're in the list
<tsdgeos> oh i did
<tsdgeos> i just deleted it :D
<tsdgeos> it's in the trash
<tsdgeos> let me untrash it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its mostly about the HUD migration from yesterday
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> we don't depedn un libhudblicent-1 anymore
<tsdgeos> the dependency on -2 was merged tonight
<tsdgeos> sad we don't have the original mail time
<tsdgeos> didrocks: you there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'm sure its before the fix went in
<tsdgeos> probably
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think replying "resolved by now" would be ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: are we fully ok again?
<tsdgeos> almost
<tsdgeos> i'm preparing a MR for ./build
<tsdgeos> but that's "our" problem
<tsdgeos> not something for CI and distro people to care about
<mzanetti> yeah... so lets just tell them it was resolved tonight
<mzanetti> should I or will you?
<tsdgeos> answering atm
<tsdgeos> done
<mzanetti> thanks
<didrocks> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> didrocks: ok, answered the email about hudclient-2
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: thanks for bringing it up :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: btw. flashed the latest image. everything fine and dandy now
<tsdgeos> good
<didrocks> mzanetti: tsdgeos: sweet! thanks guys :)
 * tsdgeos puts on the monocle to be dandier
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/hudupstream/+merge/161069
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: while you're at it... wanna fix run too? :D
<tsdgeos> what's wrong with run?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: passing additional args
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: example: ./run -- -geometry 100x100
<tsdgeos> doesn't work?
<mzanetti> nope
<mzanetti> bails out
<tsdgeos> we need a unit test :D
<mzanetti> not my areay any more :P
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... actually I wanted to use it in the autopilot tests because it exports all the paths
<tsdgeos> sure
<mzanetti> but that doesn't really work anyways
<tsdgeos> not much of a getopt expert
<tsdgeos> but can't be that hard
<tsdgeos> looking at it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/runadditionalargs/+merge/161071
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: whats the process now? do we still need build -s?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: or is it now just the new ppa and build
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you're still going to need the build -s for now
<tsdgeos> once we go to saucy
<tsdgeos> we probably can start using everything from repos
<Mirv> smspillaz: FYI installed https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-12.04-fix-932520 on my precise living room machine and it did fix the Shotwell issue for me without at least immediately showing any regressions. of course it'd need wide testing.
<tsdgeos> just safer to fix build for now
<mzanetti> saucy?
<mzanetti> is the new name announced?
<tsdgeos> saucy salamander!
<Mirv> anyone else with that window draw problem in precise, plese test the PPA and report in the bug #932520
<tsdgeos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/ubuntu-13-10-code-named-revealed
<ubot5> bug 932520 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "Some windows on start up don't show full window" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932520
<mzanetti> ah... I hoped on savvy springbok
<Mirv> so saucy!
<mzanetti> it sounds a bit like we're going to eat that thing...
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> jap
<mzanetti> wrong channel :D
<tsdgeos> actually salamander probably tastes like chicken
<tsdgeos> everything tastes like chicken
<mzanetti> in a paellia probably...
<tsdgeos> -i
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: want to top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/new_hud_client_api/+merge/156616 ? Ted already code approved
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> coolio
<tsdgeos> good stuff CI does only raring now
<tsdgeos> ough to be faster
<tsdgeos> Cimi: did i convince you regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/zdefssharedandmodule/+merge/160661 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thats a bug
<mzanetti> mediumtests and qmluitests are missing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oh :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: add them!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you need to remerge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_GenericLensView/+merge/160335
<didrocks> mzanetti: I'm waiting for fginther to show up so that we can reenable CI now that unity-qml new HUD is merged FYI
<mzanetti> didrocks: great
<mzanetti> didrocks: I created a MP for the shell already
<mzanetti> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/cupstream2distro-config/readd-tests/+merge/161079
<mzanetti> didrocks: for the apps I'll leave it up to you guys
<didrocks> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: can you help me with some Math stuff?
<mzanetti> lol... 04:14 - 06:15: Team Dinner
<mzanetti> AM that is... yummi
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> qcolor patch merged!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we can approve and merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.improve_switchApplicationAnimation/+merge/150856
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I went to the office yesterday, asked jouni to comment, dunno why he didn't
<tsdgeos> Cimi: CI is complaining
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but he approved months ago
<tsdgeos> let's retrigger
<tsdgeos> ok, CI rettrigered
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you approve then and say so in the MR ?
<tsdgeos> ah you proposed it
<tsdgeos> damnit :D
<tsdgeos> well just comment and i'll approve
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: you're gonna be in okland?
<tsdgeos> +a
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> Mirv: oki, we have a patch to Qt we need for the shell, it's been approved upstream but for 5.2, but we need it *now* it's a few lines of code only, want to talk about it now or there?
<tsdgeos> few ~ around 10
<Mirv> tsdgeos: email it to me, and we can discuss it then if needed
<tsdgeos> oki
<Mirv> oki
<mzanetti> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mzanetti: ping
<didrocks> o* even :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: hmm... just wanted to make sure autopilot tests work on autopilot 1.3
<mzanetti> didrocks: seems you (or your team - you approved the commits) changed all the tests to use "mouse" instead of "pointing_device"
<mzanetti> didrocks: that breaks them all
<mzanetti> didrocks: I'll try to fix now. but just as an FYI. don't change them to mouse again
<didrocks> mzanetti: do you see those MP? sil2100 did this work and tested with the phablet autopilot AFAIK
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you aware our ci broke again?
<tsdgeos> or still :D
<tsdgeos> seems the generic builder stuff doens't have the "new" ppas
<mzanetti> didrocks: rocks... yes autopilot-phablet supports both... mouse too
<mzanetti> didrocks: thing is... a phone does not support Mouse
<mzanetti> didrocks: means they only run on desktop now
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah, so it's the AP test is broken on the device
<mzanetti> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> mzanetti: right, nice thing to remember when testing, was working fine in our test env :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: btw, how do you do that in the CI tests?
<didrocks> like the vm has a special mode for this?
<mzanetti> didrocks: yeah... thats why I told you... you couldn't know without testing on a phone
<mzanetti> didrocks: we are testing on VM's to test the desktop edition
<mzanetti> didrocks: and additionally have 2 phones attached to jenkins
<didrocks> mzanetti: phew, I thought we missed something obvious. Ok, making sense, thanks for the head's up. We'll keep that in mind now
<didrocks> mzanetti: ok, but those are not running on every merges, right?
<didrocks> (the phones attached)
<mzanetti> didrocks: no, not yet. becuase we're suffering from some instabilities provisioning the devices
<mzanetti> didrocks: but we're on it to solve that and will add those tests too asap
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... I'll check... but the generic-builder should just inherit ppas from parent jobs
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems all of the jobs are broken... not just the mediumtests
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hehe
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you clicked "rebuild" and kept the old hook list
<tsdgeos> lo
<tsdgeos> l
<kaleo> Trevinho: hi! will you have a moment later?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, CI hates me
<Trevinho> kaleo: Just back from lunch, ping me when you want
<kaleo> Trevinho: mumble in 10 minutes?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: lol
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why?
<Trevinho> kaleo: fine
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the autolanding of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.test_GenericLensView/+merge/160335 failed seems that because of the tests?¿
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you retry. should be fixed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the new ppa wan't set up in the runner environment yet
<tsdgeos> oki
<fginther> didrocks, yo!
<didrocks> hey fginther!
<didrocks> how are you?
<fginther> didrocks, doing well, thanks for asking
<fginther> didrocks, spring has finally arrived where I lieve
<didrocks> fginther: heh, I believed that as well… then today it's rainy…
<fginther> didrocks, you wrote something about reenabling CI not that the HUD is merged
<fginther> s/not/now
<didrocks> fginther: exactly, for all apps, it should be fine
<didrocks> fginther: maybe better to wait on Monday though? so that we can have one manual run before?
<fginther> didrocks, that works for me
<tsdgeos> paulliu: standuping
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ah.. ok
<tsdgeos> so we got that weird separated from left launcher again :S https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1321/artifact/qml_phone_shell.tests.testconfigurations.TestNexus10.test_hide_hud_launcher.ogv
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑
<mzanetti> gnaaaa
<cyphermox> sil2100: sup
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you hear us?
<Cimi> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> Cimi: its your turn :D
<sil2100> cyphermox: hello!
<cyphermox> how are you?
<sil2100> cyphermox: slowly preparing mentally for the flight, how about you?
<cyphermox> I guess I should start to  think about that
<cyphermox> at lunch I was expecting to go do some shopping for new pants :P
<sil2100> ;p
<cyphermox> sil2100: did you have time to look at what's up with the indicators tests and the autopilot machines not being available?
<sil2100> cyphermox: you mean, the latest failures for daily raring, yes?
<cyphermox> sil2100: nah
<sil2100> cyphermox: I poked the QA guys in the morning, but no definite answer on what wrong happened - now that fginther is around, maybe the mystery can be pushed a bit forward
<cyphermox> actually, Head/Indicators
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Let me look at that, maybe that's the same thing
<cyphermox> it looks like it keeps failing the same way, just can't bring up the machines to run the tests on
<sil2100> cyphermox: yes, it's the same issue...
<cyphermox> ah, good
<sil2100> cyphermox: I poked about that in the morning, let me check if there's anything new
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what??https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet.improve_switchApplicationAnimation/+merge/150856
<tsdgeos> Cimi: oh yeah, seems those tests are not totally stable
<tsdgeos> sadly
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: Peng!
<tsdgeos> need a release
<tsdgeos> otherwise hud doesn't work
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> needs the bit of hud we merged this morning
<tsdgeos> i prepare the commit and you approve?
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> well... I review at least :P
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/release174/+merge/161170
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> yx
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you approve again :D i forgot the commit message
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't think I need
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you didn't push anything any more
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> so ne scheisse
<mzanetti> ups... wrong channel again
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't tell me you translated it
<mzanetti> :P
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> no need
<tsdgeos> that's international
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> anyway, eod'ing now
<tsdgeos> see you all in OAK
 * tsdgeos waves
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you around?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, quick QML related question (as usual). Is there any signal from an Animation that's sent once it's finished?
<nic-doffay> Checked the docs but can't find anything.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: "running" changes from true to false
<mzanetti> means, you can connect to onRunningChanged: if !(running) print("yay! animation finished")
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ok awesome thanks!
<smspillaz> slangasek: are you going to be able to have time to do that review in the near future? Or should I just drop it?
<smspillaz> Mirv: ok cool, give it some time I guess
<smspillaz> Mirv: Might be good to check these https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bugs?field.searchtext=r3110&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bu
<smspillaz> ah crap, I didn't think that link would be so long :(
<smspillaz> Mirv: those too http://goo.gl/zVSX3
<smspillaz> I don't know what to do about the nvidia white windows thing. I suspect that started happening as a random side effect that was bound to be stepped on at some point. Its a bug in the driver and I've never seen it happen locally
<slangasek> smspillaz: doing it today
<smspillaz> slangasek: cheers :)
<hyperair> is there any way to keep the bluetooth indicator visible when bluetooth is turned off?
<hyperair> i don't have a hardware button to enable bluetooth on my machine, so i need to dig into system settings > bluetooth in order to enable it.
<slangasek> smspillaz: so I'm reviewing now; incidentally, I'm also finding that there are serious window placement regressions in raring subsequent to my patch which the test suite isn't catching (rev 3650, window placement wrt workarea constraints), which the testsuite completely failed to catch :P
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-27
<smspillaz> slangasek: hm ?
<slangasek> smspillaz: a late change in raring reverted a substantial patch to the constrain-to-workarea handling in the place plugin; I blame this change for my windows flying around between workspaces again today
<smspillaz> slangasek: which windows ?
<slangasek> all of them ;P
<smspillaz> slangasek: steps to reproduce ?
<slangasek> smspillaz: that will take time to determine
<smspillaz> slangasek: the change that was reverted in raring at least was to do with windows which give themselves a StaticGravity position hint
<smspillaz> I didn't read the specification exactly right and thought StaticGravity was to do more with placement than it was movement and resizing
<slangasek> smspillaz: well, literally every window on my desktop wound up jammed onto a single workspace after some desktop resizing today; firefox, gnome-terminal, evince, etc
<smspillaz> slangasek: I can give it a brief look if need be
<slangasek> smspillaz: well, even explaining how I triggered it is cumbersome - feel free to ignore me until I have a chance to actually reproduce it
<smspillaz> slangasek: coolio
<smspillaz> slangasek: is that currently blocking the branch review at the moment? There is no rush, was just wondering
<slangasek> smspillaz: not at all
<smspillaz> okay cool
<slangasek> just an ironic coincidence that it happened to me just as I was starting to review
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> slangasek: ah, just noticed that you finished the review :)
<smspillaz> slangasek: quick manual testing on trunk seeks to indicate that everything is working fine.
 * slangasek nods
<spindritf> hi, after upgrading to raring the scroll (edge scroll on the touchpad) doesn't work on the unity task-bar(/launcher/whatever-it's-called, the one with the large icons of running apps)
<spindritf> how do I reenable scroll there?
<spindritf> scrolling*
<spindritf> that's the right channel to ask, though, right?
<bregma> spindritf, yes, it's the right channel to ask
<bregma> and it looks like there may be a bug there
<spindritf> bregma, as in: it used to work for you, now it doesn't but it wasn't meant to be removed -- that kind of bug?
<bregma> I don;t know if it ever worked for me, but I think it may never have been meant to be removed
<spindritf> ok, against which package should I file it?
<bregma> Unity
<spindritf> thanks
<bregma> soem changes went in to the Launcher scrolling in 13.04, that may have somehow gotten dropped
<spindritf> oh, one more thing -- what is the proper name of that thing, Launcher?
<bregma> yes
<bregma> if it's no longer supposed to work that way, the UI designers will say so on your bug, and then we'll know for sure
<spindritf> the move-the-cursor method of scolling is very annoying because if you move it foo far up, you leave the Launcher and then it closes
<bregma> currently, the touchpad edge-scroll acts like a mouse wheel and tries to switch between windows in an active application...  it's a little unexpected
<spindritf> oh, yeah
<spindritf> so it will probably stay that way...
<bregma> I think the UI designers need to comment on that
<spindritf> %&*$
<spindritf> ok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1173623 ; thanks, bregma
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1173623 in unity (Ubuntu) "Scolling doesn't work on the launcher" [Undecided,New]
<spindritf> there used to be a setting for launcher in 11.10 iirc, something between hidden and visible -- it was visible until a window tried to use that space, what was it called?
<spindritf> ducking?
<spindritf> no
<spindritf> dodge
<spindritf> another victim of simplification
<gnuts_linuz> Unity sucks
<gnuts_linuz> But not any more
#ubuntu-unity 2013-04-28
<ali1234> the thing that is a copy of expose is called the spread right?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-22
<tsdgeos> Saviq: answered in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/filtergrid_bindingloop/+merge/216147
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how are we doing on the landing side?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we ~need to wait for U to open
<tsdgeos> we should at least get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/card_optimizations/+merge/213660 in so qmluitests stop failing
<tsdgeos> ouch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, already in a silo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I don't want to SRU it
<Saviq> don't think it's worth the pain
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> Saviq, how can i get more debug on "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance" ?
<Saviq> mhr3, look in unity8.log
<mhr3> Saviq, also, good morning :)
<mhr3> Saviq, it's not unity though, it's an app
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, look in unity8.log why it rejected it
<Saviq> mhr3, did you pass --desktop_file_hint?
<mhr3> ah, it really says something :)
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, keeps telling me that no desktop_file_hint was specified, even if i do specify it :/
<Saviq> mhr3, full path? is it a bash wrapper by any chance?
<mhr3> Saviq, it's.. complicated :)
<mhr3> can try full path to it
<Saviq> mhr3, the process which creates the Mir connection needs to have full path to the .desktop file on its command line
<Saviq> mhr3, or be the main process launched by upstart-app-launch
<mhr3> Saviq, is qtubuntu the one who tries to parse it out from the cmd line?
<Saviq> mhr3, no, unity-mir is
<Saviq> mhr3, if you wanted more output, you'd have to build unity-mir with no -DNODEBUG
<mhr3> eek, it reads /proc/*/cmdline
<tsdgeos> i did that i think ^_^
<tsdgeos> on command by someone
<Saviq> mhr3, the whole thing is eek indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, which is why you should just build a .desktop file and launch via ual :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see last comment of https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/doc_args/+merge/216649
<mhr3> Saviq, and i am, but.. as i said.. complicated :)
<Saviq> mhr3, and/or push Ted to do https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1ODZjYjpMre2T-IFuFdBmzee4G0MRSsU4DbRkuZhts7o/edit ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I can tell you're doing something weird :P
<mhr3> super weird ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or we could just use gettext there?
<Saviq> OTOH translating --help? who does that :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but then you need to load it there too because the loading we do in qml is too late
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: kde software does, that's why QCommandLineParser has the option
<Saviq> tsdgeos, j/k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, replied
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i feel we could do with just pretending people don't and should not care about those comand line options that are kind of internal and not translate them for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly what I said
<tsdgeos> but not sure what's our policy and if "everything should be translatable"
<tsdgeos> ah didn't read your comment in there
<tsdgeos> yet
<mhr3> Saviq, so what does ual do special that --desktop_file_hint isn't required then?
<Saviq> mhr3, unity-mir talks to ual directly
<Saviq> mhr3, so ual reports to unity-mir "hey, dude, there's app foo launching now, beware!"
<mhr3> so it just tracks the pid?
<Saviq> yup
<mhr3> i see
<Cimi> Saviq, ~cimi/unity8/fix-locale-tests I removed the first line in the cmake as requested
<Saviq> Cimi, kk
<Cimi> Saviq, the other branch is still stripping tags..
<Cimi> Saviq, how do we want to deal with the logout? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/logout/+merge/216373
<Cimi> quitting is fine?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, see the related unity-mir branch, it deals with everything else
<Cimi> Saviq, tags were stripped from the update mir variables branch
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, on
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309135
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309135 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""required" value seems to be ignored in "rating-input" widget" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, basically he created a rating widget with both element displayed (review text and stars) but only stars required
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that should work
<Saviq> Cimi, only requiring the stars
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, that's why it's separate to display vs. require
<tsdgeos> Saviq: playing with run_on_device vs "installed image" i find that run_on_device seems laggier
<Saviq> tsdgeos, CPU busy pushing text through adb?
<tsdgeos> maybe is because we're passing the -qmljsdebugger ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or that, yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1311011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1311011 in unity-mir "unity-mir authorizes any process with specific cmdline" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mhr3, seen the FIXME there? ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, confirmed
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, no fixme
<Saviq> mhr3, well, ok, there's the thing above, says "Hack"
<Saviq> mhr3, either way, confirmed
 * Saviq wonders if that's still needed, actually... the oxide renderer doesn't have that in its command line...
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i'm getting the "Caught an error from create_query(): unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 300 milliseconds" error
<tsdgeos> but i do have the scopes running
<tsdgeos> any idea why that may happen?
<tsdgeos> ok, a restart helped
<Cimi> Saviq, if we have required only for the text, but no rating...
<Cimi> quite weird a review without a rating
<Saviq> Cimi, that depends on what the underlying service implements
<Saviq> Cimi, so we need to make sure we support all the cases - even if it seems weird
<tsdgeos> he, silly me ^_^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: remember when i was confused because by making the filtergridcard have an async loader it should make the list scroll perfectly even if the stuff just showed up blank and loaded later but it didn't?
<tsdgeos> well, basically i forgot to make the Card be the sourceComponent of the loader
<tsdgeos> so the async wasn't having any effect ^_^
<tsdgeos> now if you do that, it's peachy smooth, but feels *ultra* weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, heh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll put a branch for you to try, but don't think we can go that way unless we somehow control the async loading better
<Saviq> tsdgeos, meaning that you end up with screen completely empty and that after a few seconds the item loads?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> i mean not "a few seconds"
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<tsdgeos> we can play with it
<tsdgeos> and try to make it so that the text is always there
<tsdgeos> but not sure how feasible it is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe a placeholder Rectangle { visible: !loader.status == Loader.Ready } would do }
<Saviq> -}
<tsdgeos> or a fake UShape
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> yeah, or that
<Saviq> but if we say "a fake UShape and title", we're down to async-loading the image ;)
<tsdgeos> which is async already
<tsdgeos> since it comes from network
<tsdgeos> most of the times
<tsdgeos> not for the local app
<tsdgeos> s
<Saviq> exactly, so if we can make it so that we can see a UShape and Text straight away, we need to make it so the actual Card shows them straight away ;)
<Saviq> meaning "if it's possible to show shape + text straight away", we need to make it so that the Card does it like that
<tsdgeos> well when i said fake UShape i meant an image that looks like an UShape
<tsdgeos> not an UShape
<tsdgeos> Saviq:  lp:~aacid/unity8/unity8_real_async_loader  you can see how it looks
<tsdgeos> it's certainly smoother but awfully looking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<tsdgeos> i'll see how can i make it less bad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like card sizes got broken, too (see scopes scope - no margin in the middle)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with this patch? or without?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with
<tsdgeos> ok
<jfi> Hi,about libappindicator, is the 'guide' parameter of app_indicator_set_label supposed to work in trusty? Whatever the way I set it, it does appear to be used. I also does not understand how it can really be useful as the font is not size fixed one. I don't see anyway to change it.
<jfi> does *not* appear to be used
<Saviq> mhr3, is there a reason for unity8 to wait for scope-ui-starting to return?
<Saviq> mhr3, == does scopes-shell deal fine with scope registry starting after the plugin started?
<mhr3> Saviq, if it starts within 300ms
<Saviq> mhr3, so, no ;)
<mhr3> or whatever the timeout is for that
<mhr3> might be a second
<mhr3> Saviq, shouldn't the emit take like 20ms max?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it's fine, just adding a --no-wait to indicators, who don't care
<Saviq> mhr3, will not add for scopes-ui-starting
<Saviq> mhr3, also, ideas about scope tool triggering the scopes to start? should we just put an emit in tool's main()? can't think of a better solution...
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, i find it meh cause it works fine when running through sdk
<Saviq> mhr3, bug #1310172
<ubot5> bug 1310172 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unable to load scopes with unity-scope-tool" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310172
<mhr3> you seldom need to debug all *installed* scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, please comment on the bug and mark as appropriate?
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe we can give up a better error message? maybe something in the UI?
<seb128> jfi, try talking to tedg when he's around (he's in Texas so he might not be online yet)
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm actually wondering why do we even install a .desktop for it
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, I already have a branch to drop the .desktop file
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wassup?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i made it so the external thing is not async and what is async is the shape
<tsdgeos> so the text is always there on creation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tell me
<tsdgeos> it's not as smooth as the other way
<tsdgeos> but it's better
<tsdgeos> BUT
<tsdgeos> there's the problem in which we align the header below the art
<tsdgeos> and thus until the art is loaded the text is up and then jumps down
<Saviq> should be solvable, though, in case we know the height before its loaded?
<Saviq> which is the case for the app cards
<paulliu> dandrader: hi, please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity-mir/logout/+merge/216336
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we? where does it come?
<Saviq> mikenagle_, could use your input in bug #1237970
<ubot5> bug 1237970 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Carousel in music scope should group songs by album" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237970
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from CardTools
<Saviq> =-s
<Saviq> -s
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, we get aspect-ratio in the template, and that's the aspect ratio of the space in which the art will be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, respective to card width
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right now it's calculated in Card itself, should probably move out to CardTool...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean updateWidthHeightBindings ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, in a sense
<tsdgeos> but there we need the image to be loaded, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but we only need it to maintain the aspect ratio
<tsdgeos> i understand what you say
<tsdgeos> will try to make it happen D:
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically, as we discussed before, anything that is calculated against components[] or template[] is a candidate for moving into the CardTool
<Saviq> at least in aprt
<Saviq> part
<pete-woods> larsu: hi, we're getting a strange thing happening in HUD where what appear to be invalid menu indexes are being emitted through the items-changed signal (https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/648b0ee396d66bc960c224a5794f5c22850b51ed) see frame #12
<pete-woods> wondered if you might have any insight
 * larsu looks
<pete-woods> it looks like -1 is getting converted into an unsigned int somehow
<pete-woods> but why we'd get an index of -1 being sent over the bus, I don't know
<pete-woods> it looks to me like the gmenu implementation internally converts -1 into the end of list index
<larsu> pete-woods: I don't think it does... can you reproduce this error locally?
<larsu> I would like to see the dbus message that was sent
<pete-woods> larsu: unfortunately I'm not able to reproduce it, but the method g_dbus_menu_path_signal is directly connected to the dbus signal is it not?
<pete-woods> I realise we can't see the other params, though :(
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I noticed latest commits messages by albert on the card optimisation
<Cimi> shoouldn't we keep those on max 2 lines?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that should've gone into Description
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, not max 2 lines, but something reasonable
<pete-woods> larsu: we're planning an MR that just exits HUD in this condition and reports the application that triggered it
<pete-woods> we're putting all the debug info we can thing of in there (menu structure, that sorta thing). is there anything specific that would help you figure out what's going on?
<pete-woods> *think
<larsu> pete-woods: not really. let me check with desrt
<larsu> pete-woods: so, there are definitely some input validation issues in gdbusmenumodel. I'll fix those (or desrt might)
<larsu> those shouldn't lead to that crash though
<larsu> and clearly someone is sending the invalid messages in the first place
<pete-woods> larsu: I guess I'm puzzled about how they have managed to get that message through, given that if you look at, e.g. g_menu_insert_item, it bounds the position to be between 0 and the menu length
<pete-woods> I guess there must be a crack somewhere it has sneaked through
<larsu> right
<pete-woods> larsu: there are other instances where it looks like the menu index is reasonable (https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/29678a80c8c2c42e53a74ca04751c29b8d7321d2)
<pete-woods> but the client-side copy of the menu structure gets upset when you ask for them
<pete-woods> I don't know if this is related or not, and could potentially be memory corruption inside HUD
<pete-woods> investigating that case, we're simply accessing position 7 in the menu structure after being told is has been inserted, then gmenumodel asserts that we've given it an invalid index (albeit with a strange error message)
<pete-woods> I think (though am not certain) that if you give those accessors an out of bounds index (as far as it is concerned) then you get that "code should not be reached) assertion
<larsu> pete-woods: ya, and that makes sense I think, as there's no other way for gmenumodel to report an errror
<larsu> basically, if you implement a gmenumodel, you need to do the bounds checking yourself
<pete-woods> sure, it's a bit unfriendly to assert, I might prefer a null, but the thing that worries me is that we've just been instructed by the items-changed signal to access that index
<pete-woods> it goes, hey, there's new stuff at index 7, okay gimme that menuitem at index 7 then, assert failure
<larsu> ya, the input validation is definitely broken
<pete-woods> sure, we could check the index range (and we will going forward), but it still makes me worry about what's going on
<pete-woods> okay, well as long as you think there's some sanity checking that could be added there
<pete-woods> I don't quite understand why the local copy of the menu hasn't been updated in this case, though
<pete-woods> but maybe the input is just bad, as you say
<pete-woods> I guess we'll have to put some logic into HUD to just block an app as soon as it starts saying "crazy stuff"
<larsu> definitely. Especially since these apps can be untrusted
<larsu> pete-woods: if you're interested in following the upstream bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=728733
<ubot5> Gnome bug 728733 in gapplication "insufficient input validation in GDBusMenuModel" [Normal,New]
<Cimi> mzanetti, Saviq autopilot test for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/logout/+merge/216373
<pete-woods> larsu: thanks :)
<larsu> I'll try to fix that this week, I'm sure seb128 would be fine with a backport
<seb128> +1
<Saviq> Cimi, probably makes sense, yeah, I'd rather land it soon, though, so if we don't get it, we'll just file a bug that it's missing
<Cimi> k
<Cimi> no internet at home for me (almost)
<Cimi> connected to a broken public ap
<josharenson> I'm trying to make unity8 dependent on qt5 v5.2 or greater. Is the only thing I need to change the 'qt5-default' line of the debian/control file?
<kgunn> dandrader: ^ josh's question...
<kgunn> josharenson: might have to wait till tomorrow on that one
<josharenson> kgunn, no problem.. I've tried changing the value to something that would cause the build/app to break (to see if that was the correct pkg), but it won't break
<dandrader> josharenson, well, I would add a "(>= 5.2.1)" to all qt packages listed there
<josharenson> dandrader: ok, wasn't sure they _all_ needed it or if just 1
<dandrader> josharenson, in practice just one should do the job... but changing all is safer and seems more correct IMHO
<seb128> josharenson, why do you want to update the depends?
<seb128> ideally a lib that changes its abi would bump its symbol/shlibs versions and rdepends would get the correct updated depends
<josharenson> seb128 using a feature (QCommandLineParser) that is only available in >5.2.1  If this seems unecessary/bad idea, I can use a different method
<seb128> josharenson, you can check with Mirv tomorrow (it's too late for him at this hour I think), I'm unsure if qt uses shlibs/symbols for that api, but otherwise you just need to update the depends for the library that provides QCommandLineParser
<josharenson> seb128, alright. it looks like the lib is in libqtcore but since I didn't see a lib with that exact name in the control file
<seb128> josharenson, libs are sometime grouped in packages which have a different name
<josharenson> ok
<seb128> but ask Mirv tomorrow if you want to be sure
<seb128> josharenson, or submit a merge request and wait for the review comment
<josharenson> seb128, ok thanks. Do you know his timezone?
<seb128> whoever reviews it is going to comment on what you did
<seb128> he's early european
<josharenson> seb128, will do... thats how I got here in the first place
<seb128> like 6am utc to 16pm utc
<seb128> or somewhere between those
<josharenson> alright
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-23
<Mirv> morning, and yes QCommandLineParser usage should lead to >= 5.2.0 dependencies automatically
<Lunner> ls
<Lunner> ls
<MerucodClassic> Is there any effort to port Unity over to bsd?
<Cimi> /back
<Cimi> I had connection issues, they fixed this morning
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you give  lp:~aacid/unity8/unity8_real_async_loader  a quick try and see what you think of the behaviour?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> i think it looks faster/smoother and acceptable in look&feel
<tsdgeos> and my interwebs crashed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure you got
<tsdgeos> <tsdgeos> i think it looks faster/smoother and acceptable in look&feel
<tsdgeos> <tsdgeos> but would like a more impartial opinion before i make it pass tests etc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, doing
<Guest47462> Hi guys. Is it possible to point a result of one scope to another scope? i.e. trending tweets -> the trending scope result points to the 'twitter' scope with proper search term
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<karni> :)
<karni> That would be an annotation, I suppose (?)
<Saviq> karni, we call those "canned queries"
<karni> ah cool
<Saviq> karni, I'm not sure what exactly their status is, but it's coming
 * karni wants to know moar :)
<mhr3> karni, yes it is
<karni> wohoo
<karni> Tell me about it please :) Or point me to the docs (good joke, right ;D?)
<mhr3> you'd just return ActivationResponse with a query to run
<mhr3> same thing scopes scope does really
<karni> mhr3: do remote scopes support that as well?
<mhr3> not atm
<mhr3> there's a bug about it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it does feel a bit better... I feel that we should do even better than that...
<mhr3> karni, they will
<karni> mhr3: I see
<karni> mhr3: until then, I suppose I can point to twitter from the preview instead.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there isn't much more things i can do, basically everything is async now except the text and the card.qml creation itself
<tsdgeos> but card.qml is just the text and the AbstractButton
<tsdgeos> but i'll keep digging :)
<mhr3> karni, fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1305147
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1305147 in unity-scopes-shell "Canned queries need to be supported via "scope://" uri schema" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, sure, but if you just put a Rectangle { color: "grey" opacity: 0.3 } or so behind the actual delegate (and load whole Card.qml async), it's totally smooth
<karni> mhr3: subscribed, thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so maybe we should think of something like that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, we can do that
<mhr3> karni, oh wait, i think i misunderstood
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but this is a step in the right direction for sure
<karni> mhr3: no, I think this is exaclty it
<mhr3> karni, you can't override what happens on tap, that always opens a preview
<karni> mhr3: suppose "icecream" is trending topic right now on twitter. I can point from "Twitter Trending" scope to "Twitter" scope with 'icecream' search term
<mhr3> unless it's an annotation
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm only worried that once we put a workaround in place, we won't look at actually making the Card itself faster ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, not sure, i mean if we go for the rectangle and card.qml totally async, i'm not convinced we need this
<mhr3> karni, and we don't support annotations yet either :)
<karni> mhr3: ah, that's fine. button in preview is fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, exactly ;)
<karni> mhr3: baby steps :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, true, but i'm not sure we can make Card itself much faster, other than making the UShape faster
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so basically you tell me what you want, try to make what i have faster without the async Card, go back to async Card + Rectangle, try to make Card itself faster
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I still worry we'd be better off with purpose-built minimal Cards, falling back to the current behemoth Card.qml
<tsdgeos> i'm open to anything :)
<mhr3> +1 on specializing at least the apps cards
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think what we need is more analysis - like simplify Card.qml down to Shape + Label, and take measurements in the process to see what's the heaviest thing there
<Saviq> we could also try with The New Shape™... but...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically, if we can't see much improvement between a minimal "Shape + Label" and your asynchronized Card.qml, we'll know that this is not the bottleneck
<Saviq> which I'm not sure is the case still, there's still too much happening in Card.qml I'm afraid
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll try that
<Saviq> /food
<mhr3> tsdgeos, been seeing this quite often with latest images http://imgur.com/q6fbfuC something to be worried about?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> should not happen
<mhr3> is there a bug opened about it?
<mhr3> it's not like this was the first time i saw it
<mhr3> only seems more common
<tsdgeos> i do not know of any bug open about this
<mhr3> Saviq, aware of one ^?
<Cimi> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.wifi/+merge/212675 :)))))))))
<seb128> Cimi, get mterry to approve it and I can put a landing
<Cimi> seb128, he approved
<Cimi> seb128, but sine he participated in the branch, he asks for review
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, I've no slot for settings atm, still busy with the desktop LTS
<seb128> but I can try to have a look next week
<Cimi> seb128, someone else?
<Cimi> if you're busy..
<seb128> Cimi, we are short on people working on settings
<seb128> you can try to ping kenvandine when he gets online
<Cimi> ok thx
<seb128> or tedg
<seb128> he wrote the wifi settings
<seb128> so he might want to review the wizard side
<Cimi> Saviq, split common merging soon?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it is amazignly much faster :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what I was afraid of
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed to lp:~aacid/unity8/specialized_cards
<tsdgeos> give it a try
<tsdgeos> it's obviously not production ready since it's a total hack
<tsdgeos> but the speed difference is quite woah
<didrocks> Saviq: I've move the IRC bot to canonistack, it's stable enough for that. Feel free to tell me if you see any issue
<Saviq> didrocks, just joined, thanks!
<didrocks> great ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I can still make it skip frames, but yeah, it's a lot better
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you can make it skip frames? not here, or my eyes are not that trained :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we love hacks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and that's without the UbuntuShape being async
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh yeah, easy - open "Available" and scroll up as fast as you can
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with async might be faster?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> well not faster
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I mean the loader
<tsdgeos> but less blocky
<Cimi> you removed async from loader
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> i don't mean that one
<tsdgeos> i mean another one that in this branch doesn't exist
<Saviq> Cimi, we're waiting for U to open, don't want to SRU
<tsdgeos> adding async there makes you end up with basically and empty dash if you scroll faaaaaaaaast
<Cimi> I see
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what's the bottleneck?
<Cimi> here?
<tsdgeos> GL i'd say
<Cimi> tried not using ubuntushape but rectangle?
<tsdgeos> but can't tell
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just to see if it's sdk or not
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes i have
<tsdgeos> that's the thing i did day 0
<Cimi> and?
<tsdgeos> it is obviously faster
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, I think this is the right direction, that's the only way that will give us fast delegates, downside is obviously code duplication, but it's a tradeoff we need to take I think
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the question is, how we do special case
<tsdgeos> basically do a if template is vertical and has art and title and nothing else -> load this?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 100% fast or not?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you try it
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq because this ubuntushape thing can be problematic
<Cimi> in 2014 we can't have slow performance because we use too many shaders
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically select the "smallest" delegate that can deal with what the template and components describe
<Cimi> all other competitors are going flat (no shaders almost)
<Cimi> while we use gpu a lot
<Saviq> we should cache the shaped images, is what we should...
<Cimi> Saviq, vram then :)
<Cimi> but you still need to compute them once
<Saviq> shaping them in GPU every time is kinda wasteful, when 90% of the time they will look the same every time
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, once
<Saviq> Cimi, you have to download them once, too, etc.
<Cimi> Saviq, I think those are questions we need to answer asap
<Cimi> Saviq, or we better use less this ubuntushape
<Cimi> which is abused
<Cimi> even when imho doesn't look nice
<Cimi> (like everywhere)
<Cimi> gallery app for example
<Cimi> I'd rather have squares without padding
<Saviq> Cimi, and why are you telling me this?
<Cimi> faster, focusing on the content
<Saviq> Cimi, don't you work from London, where... guess what! all the design happens!
<Cimi> Saviq, because you're my colleagues? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, well I first talk with friends/colleagues, if they agree I can jump and ask marcus
<Saviq> Cimi, we don't have to agree ;D
<Cimi> why not!
<Saviq> Cimi, but worse than that, I don't think I can be objective any more
<Saviq> I've gotten used to it, and probably a little tired, too
<Cimi> Saviq, it's exactly what I want!
<Cimi> tired!
<Cimi> users should not be tired!
<Saviq> Cimi, but we're not users
<Cimi> Aqua on OS X
<Cimi> their theme
<Cimi> it has 14 years
<Cimi> still people love it
<Cimi> they nailed it
<Cimi> good designs can last for long
<Cimi> if we're tired of something in less than a year...
<mhr3> pff Aqua sucks :P
<mhr3> it's dated
<Cimi> I like the ubuntu shape
<Cimi> we can probably use it with more balance
<Cimi> we gain in performance, battery usage, ram
<Cimi> and will feel less tiring
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, bug #1311599 btw
<ubot5> bug 1311599 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "UbuntuShape should be available as an image provider" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311599
<tsdgeos> that'd help
<Saviq> Cimi, oh yeah, I'm tired of Aqua even though I don't use OS X at all ;)
<Cimi> mhr3, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXQlYhLcQ2c
<Cimi> Saviq, ok but after 14 years for god sake!
<mhr3> Cimi, ok, you got me :P
<Cimi> Saviq, it lasted enough...
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks for the bug
<Cimi> Saviq, +!
<Cimi> +1
<Cimi> another example of too many ubuntushape is the calender
<Cimi> I was talking with matthieu about this
<Cimi> (he hates all those ubuntushapes everywhere)
<mhr3> but he's working with them all day long
<mhr3> Cimi, it's like you hating mir :P
<Cimi> mhr3, it's fundamentally different
<Cimi> mhr3, if mir will be as fast as wayland/sf it won't change anything for me, I chase performance
<Cimi> mhr3, but we are talking about a design here, different
<mhr3> the point was that you don't have outsider perspective
<Cimi> mhr3, http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Remember-Ubuntu-Touch-Apps-and-Unity-8-Are-Available-for-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-438499-3.jpg
<Cimi> mhr3, http://r.phonedog.com/shared/images/2014/1/180699-newmotoxgallerycrop.jpg
<Cimi> mhr3, it's design choice, the latter focuses on the content, photo, the reason why I am running the app
<Cimi> the photos are prioritised
<Cimi> in our app, there's lots of padding and corners cropped too
<mhr3> if you want to look at few last shots, yes
<Cimi> with all the issues of performance too
<mhr3> but the app is much better as a photo journal
<Cimi> mhr3, you can have the same result with rectangles
<mhr3> also, unfair comparison, bunch of nice pictures on an actual phone vs screenshot of screenshots of website
<Cimi> mhr3, http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Ubuntu-Touch-16.2-Apps-Gallery-Photos.png
<Cimi> mhr3, http://photos.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Ubuntu-Phone-photo-gallery.jpg
<mhr3> see, this second one isn't that bad
<mhr3> although yes, quite a lot of empty space
<mhr3> Cimi, but don't forget that the ushape is also making the platform as a whole distinct
<Cimi> mhr3, I agree
<Cimi> mhr3, but it's already everywhere
<mhr3> *you* see it everywhere
<Cimi> mhr3, we don't need to blindly put it in every corner
<Cimi> we have it for buttons, widgets, etc etc
<Cimi> here we're really abusing it in my opinion
<mhr3> maybe, but then again, it makes the whole thing feel more concise
<Cimi> even when design wise (UX) is counterproductive
<Cimi> mhr3, not necessarily concise, it just makes it more repetitive
<Cimi> I agree with consistency as a general rule
<Cimi> but with a pinch of salt
<rvr> I need someone's review/approval for this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/unity8/helpers-notify/+merge/215700
<rvr> And I have a question: are you able to execute the autopilot tests for Unity8 in an up-to-date Trusty?
<Cimi> rvr, first, checklist! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<rvr> Cimi: Already done
<Cimi> rvr, sorry we usually put it in the description, but it's fine in the comments
<rvr> Cimi: Oh, next time I will do it that way
<Cimi> rvr, you should be able to run tests
<Cimi> rvr, read the CODING file iirc
<Cimi> basically make install then running with exporting PYTHONPATH
<Cimi> something like that
<rvr> Cimi: What I mean is that I was able to execute them, but no longer
<Cimi> rvr, which error?
<Cimi> trying out now
<rvr> No error, it gets stuck
<rvr> Unity8 window doesn't appear
<Cimi> tsdgeos, might be the error with upstart?
<Cimi> ^
<tsdgeos> he may have the same problem i have with the indicators yes
<tsdgeos> i still don't understand why noone else other than me has that
<tsdgeos> rvr: status unity8
<tsdgeos> what does that return?
<rvr> Let me check
<rvr> $ status unity8
<rvr> unity8 start/pre-start, process 2251
<tsdgeos> rvr: yeah you are unlucky as i am
<rvr> tsdgeos: lol
<tsdgeos> rvr: my solution to that is
<tsdgeos> reboot or relogout/in
<tsdgeos> initctl emit indicator-services-start
<tsdgeos> ctrl+c
<tsdgeos> then stuff will work
<rvr> I see "initctl emit indicator-services-start" in ps
<rvr> ubuntu    2279  0.0  0.0  19388  1184 ?        S    12:28   0:00 initctl emit indicator-services-start
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 3308 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #2279 Bugs on Maintained Software times out" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3308
<tsdgeos> you can try killing 15 that one
<tsdgeos> see if it helps
<Saviq> rvr, tsdgeos, there's a branch fixing this in LP
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/no-indicator-wait-drop-tool-desktop/+merge/216713
<Saviq> rvr, if you add the --no-wait to the unity8.conf file it won't wait for indicators to start
<rvr> tsdgeos: Yeah, that helps
<rvr> Saviq: Trying
<rvr> Seems work, thank you
<Cimi> rvr, you don't have emit indicator services here
<rvr> Cimi: Where?
<Cimi> rvr, in your upstart job
<Cimi> of your branch
<Cimi> it's in trunk with a merge
<rvr> Cimi: My branch is related to notification tests
<Cimi> yep
<rvr> Some refactoring we are doing
<Cimi> I was looking to see if the hang was due to a not updated branch
<rvr> Autopilot wasn't able to start unity8 anymore after I upgraded the VM
<rvr> But now the problem is gone with tsdgeos and Saviq's suggestions
<Saviq> rvr, yup, that'd be the same issue indeed
<Cimi> Saviq, trying to test your branch
<Cimi> I added no wait here /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf
<Cimi> and locally
<Cimi> still stuck
<rvr> I donwloaded trunk and executed ./run, and got the same result: stuck
<Saviq> Cimi, you probably have one in ~/.config/upstart
<Saviq> rvr, copy data/unity8.conf to ~/.config/upstart/
<Saviq> rvr, only then will upstart pick it up
<Saviq> (the fixed one from my branch, that is)
<rvr> Saviq: Ack
<Cimi> I dont
<Cimi> I relogin
<rvr> Yeah, me neither
<rvr> Saviq: Just modifying it in /usr/share/ works for me
<Saviq> rvr, sure, the one in ~/.config (if present) just overrides the system-wide installed one
<Saviq> rvr, so on one hand it's good to put it in ~, so that you don't mess system-wide ones... but then you might forget about the one in ~, and see weird things when it gets upgraded in the package...
<karni> mhr3: Do you know who/when will be assigned to work on the scope:// uri? (I assume annotations are far down the line compared to supporting scope:// )
<mhr3> karni, it's "Fix committed" already
<mhr3> just didn't land
<mhr3> cause T/U
<mhr3> although shell part is still missing, i'll do that
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I have the issue of autopilot restarting my session
<Cimi> which was the fix for that?
<karni> mhr3: it's fix commited in ubuntu-unity-api, not ubuntu-unity-shell. that's a difference, no?
<karni> mhr3: ah, there you wrote it
<karni> mhr3: yes, that's what I was asking about hehe
<karni> mhr3: any ETA when you can get to it? (for situational awareness, let's say :) )
<karni> mhr3: T/U ?
<mhr3> karni, it's tiny, shouldn't take long
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't know about that issue
<mhr3> karni, trusty / u??? transition
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how did you fir the issue with autopilot restarting your session?
<karni> mhr3: ah heheh
<mhr3> karni, but yea, not being able to land stuff kinda sucks atm
<karni> mhr3: gotcha. "shouldn't take long" sounds good enough :)
<mhr3> karni, just bug me about it for the next few days ;)
<karni> hehheeh, gotcha
<Cimi> ok ruynning autopilot restarts my desktop session
<Saviq> Cimi, rather it sounds like something is crashing
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no reason why autopilot runs would restart your session, unless the unity8 job kills your session upstart
<Saviq> Cimi, which means you should check whether you didn't b0rk it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i didn't _/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i just run them on the phone
<Cimi> ok now it didn't crash
<Saviq> we need a way to run them on desktop in xvfb, too, but that'd basically mean a complete new session under xvfb (with dbus et al, for indicators and such)
<pstolowski> didrocks, hey! can you take a look if this https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/install-client-tool/+merge/216875 looks good from packaging pov?
<didrocks> maybe sil2100 you want to have a look? ^
<MacSlow> Saviq, updated the tripe-set of branches regarding the modal-snap-decisions adjusting all the version-bumps and build-dependencies... should be all set now.
<Saviq> MacSlow, kk
<sil2100> What's up
<sil2100> pstolowski: I'll take a look in a amoment, just finishing lunch
<Saviq> MacSlow, sorry for being an a$$ about it, it's a rather tangled approach, but the only one we could think of that made sense
<MacSlow> Saviq, no worries... that's inherent to the nature of these three branches spreading numerous parts
<pstolowski> sil2100, sure, no rush, thanks
<karni> Saviq: Would we want to make Card description make links within text clickable?
<Saviq> karni, no
<karni> If not, it would make sense for me to add another preview button.
<karni> Saviq: What's the reson behind that decision? It's heavy?
<Saviq> karni, unless you mean in the preview?
<Saviq> karni, so not card summary, but preview description?
<karni> Saviq: oh. yeah, that's what I meant :)
 * karni looks at the preview right now
<Saviq> karni, that might be possible, but not implemented, comment on the dash spec?
<karni> Saviq: will do!
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1089962 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089962 in touch-preview-images "[window management] add an 'opaque' flag for the shell so that other surfaces are not composited" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> Cimi, that will be out of scope with QtComp
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, worth commenting
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, did
<pete-woods> hey Saviq, did you manage to get anywhere with the infographic stuff?
<Saviq> pete-woods, was planning to get back on it now that stuff's slightly less crazy again
<pete-woods> Saviq: cool, was just checking really. I understand your plate is large and full!
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, I get you
<Saviq> pete-woods, do we have a blueprint for those btw?
 * Saviq wants moar blueprints!
<pete-woods> Saviq: seems there's this - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-infographics
<pete-woods> but it's not exactly useful information
<Saviq> pete-woods, right, and it's old - should probably be marked completed, and we need a new u-targeted oen
<Saviq> one
<Saviq> but we'll need for u to be open for that...
<pete-woods> yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what about? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/specialized_cards/+merge/216885
<tsdgeos> it's best of both worlds
<tsdgeos> async loaded UShape + simplified card
<paulliu> Saviq: If I want to make API documents inside the code, do we have any formal style. Like doxygen? Or maybe Qt has its own way of documentation?
<paulliu> Saviq: For qt I think it is qdoc. Though I haven't read the documents about it.
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, we're using doxygen
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. got it.
<Saviq> paulliu, `make doc` will build docs in builddir/doc
<Saviq> paulliu, you can then check source files to see how we style them
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, something like this, although I think we'll have more than just this one...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, but i guess we can try to get this reviewed and in and slowly add more as we need them?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, yes
<Saviq> gotta finish early today o/
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-24
<tsdgeos> Saviq: big question, with utopic open, shall we move?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can stick until it works for you, but that's not gonna be long ;)
<tsdgeos> so let's do the move
<tsdgeos> the earlier the easier
<tsdgeos> since packages should be the same-ish as of now (i'm hoping)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I don't think anything entered U for real yet
<Saviq> OTOH I'm not sure it's possible to switch yet
<Saviq> at least do-release-upgrade -d doesn't think so
<RAOF> Yeah, that won't work for a bit.
<RAOF> sed -i s/trusty/utopic/g /etc/apt/sources.list will¹ work, though :)
<RAOF> ¹: For values of “work” that are provided by the current utopic repositories; I'd probably wait a week for the early churn to die down :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: never used those fancy tools
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> seems only PPAs are not there yet, cool
<tsdgeos> half of ddebs isn't either
<tsdgeos> but main is
<tsdgeos> so that's cool
<Saviq> right, ddebs will probably only happen once something is built in the respective repos
<Cimi> I'll wait
<Cimi> :)
<Cimi> MacSlow, hey mirco, do you have some instructions for which branches I need for power on animation?
<Saviq> Cimi, silo 002
<Cimi> Saviq, which branches has in? I'm working on power off
<Saviq> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFlCc1VzeVZzWmdBZS11WERjdVc3dmc&usp=drive_web#gid=20
<MacSlow> Cimi, you mean the animaiotn
<MacSlow> Cimi, spinner-animation
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> actually, more all the rest
<MacSlow> Cimi, there's lp:~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen
<MacSlow> Cimi, and if your only after the related .debs themselves... like Saviq said silo 002
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you were reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/filtergrid_bindingloop/+merge/216147 ? how's it going?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah let me review it now
<Cimi> I mean finish
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I tested it and works fine
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was reviewing the code but got drag into another review
<tsdgeos> happens :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: added comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-locale-tests/+merge/216068
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it might happen that we still need LC_ALL=C
<Cimi> tsdgeos, i did not manage to add it for the qmltests
<Cimi> the unit tests I think
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but we don't (at the moment)
<tsdgeos> what's the problem with qmltests?
<tsdgeos> aren't we using the same functions?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, cmake
<Cimi> I failed at setting itr
<Cimi> *it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so you're basically saying that the
<tsdgeos> set(qmltest_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES ENVIRONMENT "LC_ALL=C")
<tsdgeos> you added doesn't do anything?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this works
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but if you see the one before in that cmakelists
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there's already QPA_PLATFORM=minimum or something
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was not able to set two properties at the same time
<Cimi> might be something to do with the macro
<tsdgeos> so you mean that there's two tests that don't have the LC_ALL because they have the QPA?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've removed mysel from the category index thing from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-dash since i don't even know if that's on the table anymore with the last design
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, of course
<tsdgeos> and probably needs to be moved to somewhere not named 1303 too :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so you mean that there's two tests that don't have the LC_ALL because they have the QPA?
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: then it's two tests, please remove the comment and if ever we need the LC_ALL let's find out how to fix it
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why the two changes in plugins/Utils/CMakeLists.txt ?
<tsdgeos> should just one of them be enough?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one is for make test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one for make testTimeFormatter etc
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm approving https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-locale-tests/+merge/216068 since afaics it contains all your wanted fixes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm struggling to understand comment of object d in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/filtergrid_bindingloop/+merge/216147
<Cimi> rephrase pls :)
<tsdgeos> not sure i can :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: let me try to explain it to you here and then maybe you can suggest what would make it easier to understand for you
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so this is the opening/closing grid from the dash
<tsdgeos> we have two properties filter,  that controls if the model should be limited to 6 items or not limited at all
<tsdgeos> and collapsed that triggers the height animation
<tsdgeos> we need two because when going from "big to small" we need to trigger the height animation
<tsdgeos> but still we need to be shoing all the items and not 6, because otherwise you'd see the items be removed first and then the height animation happen
<tsdgeos> does that explain it better?
<Cimi> yes
<tsdgeos> ok, so what changes would you suggest to the wording in there?
<tsdgeos> i mean it's easy for me to understand since i know what i want to mean :D
<tsdgeos> so an outsider suggestion is more than welcome
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't like those properties
<Cimi> tsdgeos, now that you told me how they work
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're free to rework the code to not need them :)
<tsdgeos> fwiw we already had them before
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I feel like we don't need them but just animate when we are uncollapsing, no?
<tsdgeos> just not documented
<Cimi> but I am still reading the code first, so I might ended up with your exact code
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what do you mean "just animate when we are uncollapsing"?
<tsdgeos> we nee the animation in both ways
<Cimi> I mean filter just on uncollapsing
<Cimi> sorry when is collapsed
<Cimi> otherwise is automatically false
<tsdgeos> and this is what it does really
 * Cimi reads first
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what we do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1308477 ? can we merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-ux-fixes/+merge/210042 or you want a definitive answer from Jouni
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1308477 in Unity 8 "left edge hint comes up everytime trying to unlock the greeter" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can't land yet anyway, will try and get an answer today
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> FWIW I really hope this will go away, it's rather annoying to have the launcher pop out every time you unlock the screen...
<tsdgeos> i agree
<tsdgeos> i told him on the review too
<tsdgeos> but i'm not design so if design wants to see it
<tsdgeos> well i guess they will want to unsee it afterwards :D
<Saviq> indeed ;)
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you happen to know if anyone is using ZoomableImage in previews?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, according to spec, any non-gallery widget is a zoomable image
<tsdgeos> mhr3: correct, do you know of anyone not using galleries?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, pretty much every single image will be using it
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<mhr3> so music previews for example
<mhr3> although they're zoomable prop should be false
<mhr3> their*
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do we have a design how a zoomable image is supposed to behave?
<tsdgeos> is it supposed to be zoomable in place? or should it kind of be a press -> grow fullscreen -> then zoomable
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the spec doesn't mention fullscreening
<tsdgeos> so zoomable in place
<mhr3> it does for gallery though
<mhr3> so yea, in place afaict
<tsdgeos> ok, that's what paulliu has done, bit weird UX wise though i'd say
<mhr3> on phone weird, yea, less so on other form factors
<mzanetti> Saviq: what happens with unity8 when the screen is off?
<mzanetti> Saviq: is unity8 frozen too?
<mzanetti> seems to suspend call for the app is only executed once the screen is turned on again
<mzanetti> hmm... crap... yeah, we only lock the screen on wakeup
<mzanetti> and the suspend logic is bound to the greeter.locked
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't spend much time on that i guess
<tsdgeos> since there's mterry's split greeter "coming somewhen"
<mzanetti> I won't... But I was really curious on why that bug was happening, given that I only recently tested that suspend-app-on-greeter.locked
<mzanetti> I'll never understand when and why I can or can't reassign bugs in Launchpad
<mzanetti> today I can't
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's all magic
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but i think it depends if the bug is in the unity8 product or in the unity8 package
<tsdgeos> you have karma over the product but not over the package
<tsdgeos> since you're not an ubuntu bug admin
<tsdgeos> or something
<Saviq> mzanetti, what tsdgeos said - we can't assign to people other than ourselves for the Ubuntu task - because that's an Ubuntu bug, in the unity8 package
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you'll take care of https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/launcher-dbus/+merge/215917 that is launcher related?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and we're not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how about using a sequential animation that sets filter on start / end?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: given that it has to be set on start when uncollapsing and at the end when collapsing, i don't see the difference with the current code, it'd even be more weird i'd say
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but now I don't understand something:
<Cimi> tsdgeos, in case of setFilter(false. true) d.filter ends up being set twice
<Cimi> confused that the setFilter and set of variable inside the behaviour might race
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how is it going to race?
<tsdgeos> it's set to false two times
<Cimi> in case setFilter is called twice *whilE* behaviour is running
<tsdgeos> is that raceable?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, I'll take care of that one
<Cimi> setFilter false true; setFilter true false
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> what would happen?
<tsdgeos> because i don't see anything wrong
<tsdgeos> besides noone does that kind of call, but let's accept it could happen
<Cimi> or other combinations
<Cimi> I don't know, just thinking
<tsdgeos> i am thinking
<Cimi> all this filter code is not nice to read
<tsdgeos> and i can't see anything broken with it
<Cimi> I don't mean yours, in general
<tsdgeos> so don't say "I don't know" when you try to say something is not going to work
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I said I was confused and I didn0t understand
<tsdgeos> ok, sorry for the misunderstanding
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I learnt to be very cautious with animations in the past years, especially when I had animations running and objects destroyed while animations were running :)
<Cimi> I just like to set things either before or totally after an animation, not in the meanwhile
<tsdgeos> Wellark: see my last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/indicator-root-state-icons-fix/+merge/213727
<tsdgeos> Cimi: any reason you're not copying the entire checklist?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which case?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1309135/+merge/216707
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because I did not change the packaging
<Cimi> so if I answer no is like
<Cimi> "no I did not subscribe"
<Cimi> and I did not change the ui
<Cimi> they are "if you"... so I skip them
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i prefer a N/A or something, but ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: aboout those required fields
<tsdgeos> can it only be review or rating?
<Cimi> ok will do next time
<tsdgeos> can not both be required?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, they are both then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, widgetData['required'] = "both"
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you meant the variable value will be "both"? then your check in readyToSubmit doesn't work?
<tsdgeos> ah it does
<tsdgeos> ignore me
<tsdgeos> you're doing !== and not ===
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> there are tests for that :)
<tsdgeos> yeah, i wondered how the tests were passing ^_^
<Wellark> tsdgeos: thanks for the headsup
<Wellark> I was going to do that once I have all the MP's ready
<Saviq> Wellark, hey, you got a INPROGRESS workitem in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/notifications-ng-backend - should probably be moved outside of there and that BP closed?
<Saviq> thostr_1, ↑
<Saviq> Wellark, some more here https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/launcher-backend-api - should probably include the interface Ted was doing for launcher counters
 * thostr_1 checking...
<thostr_1> Saviq: yes, makes sense.... are you doing some spring cleaning
<Saviq> thostr_1, I am, yes, trying to revive blueprint usage
<Saviq> so going through all old BPs and moving incomplete tasks to ones that are targeted towards meaningful milestones in the current cycle
<thostr_1> Saviq: do you already have a new bp for remaining dash UI items
<Saviq> thostr_1, not yet, will have one in a few minutes probably
<Saviq> thostr_1, I'll let you know
<thostr_1> Saviq: thanks.  I'll just make sure that the items you have left there are in sync with todo items/priorities on design side
<Saviq> thostr_1, kk
<Saviq> thostr_1, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-dash
<Wellark> Saviq: by all means just clean away all the old items
<Saviq> thostr_1, there's one more item here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/unity-greeter-backend
<Saviq> TODO I mean
<Saviq> thostr_1, fwiw, there's also https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jeGVALlFH7KFEuu7DNPW1KhEhBFh1GhcT4ZsSxIRRqY/edit
<Saviq> thostr_1, which lists items that are missing spec and/or implementation
<Saviq> thostr_1, I've just moved implementation-only items to the blueprint
<Saviq> thostr_1, pete-woods, FYI: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-infographics
<kgunn> Saviq: agreed on bug 1311966 ... there may be a couple of bugs in there, the touch driver shouldn't be active for sure, altho not sure what "stops" the music....or why that's touch related
<ubot5> bug 1311966 in webbrowser-app "[nonblockswap] grooveshark play stops on screen off but starts when touched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311966
<kgunn> was gonna test mako this morning
<Saviq> kgunn, ATM music stops 'cause app is suspended on screen off, since it plays in-process - which will/should not be the case
<Saviq> kgunn, but it should never resume until unlocked, not to mention when screen is off :)
 * Saviq wonders if the launcher/greeter hinting have anything to do...
<Saviq> like greeter.locked might be switching to false when hinting...
<kgunn> Saviq: ...ah, but riddle me this, why does music keep playing uniterrupted on the virgin image ??
<Saviq> kgunn, hah!
<Saviq> kgunn, bug #1309915
<ubot5> bug 1292306 in unity-mir "duplicate for #1309915 Qt render gets blocked on EGLSwapBuffers [fka Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off]" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292306
<Saviq> kgunn, greeter.locked would only become true when the screen turned on again
<Saviq> kgunn, 'cause that's when the greeter actually comes on screen with blocked egl
<Saviq> s/egl/swap/
<kgunn> Saviq: sorry, what's confusing me isn't the greeter locked aspect ..or song advance. its why on the virgin image the song just keeps playing even after idling with screen off, but when i add non-block swap buffers, there is some time after idling at which the song is paused
<mterry> kgunn, that's because in blocking mode, the greeter doesn't get to finish coming out -- so doesn't register as locked
<mterry> kgunn, but with non-blocking, the greeter comes out in the background and is considered locked, suspending the app
<kgunn> oh i see now....
<kgunn> thanks
<kgunn> demystified
<Saviq> mterry, thanks :)
 * Saviq goes to find a book on explaining things better
<kgunn> lol
<Saviq> kgunn, so basically, not a non-blocking-swap bug
<kgunn> Saviq: it me not you...... remember with kgunn...mono-syllables
<Saviq> :D
<Cimi> I'll be back in 20 mins
<Saviq> mzanetti, the "fix launcher snapping" Qt bug was merged wasn't it?
<mzanetti> no, I don't think so
<mzanetti> Saviq: people didn't like Alberts approach and as its not really visible on the phone we postponed it
<Saviq> oh kk
<Saviq> mzanetti, any updates to the work items in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1404-unity-ui-launcher ?
<Saviq> like the last autopilot one?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think we have this one now: Autopilot testing for application management from Launcher: TODO
<mzanetti> Saviq: but for the rest no, seems still what it is
<Saviq> worst blueprint execution ever :D
<kgunn> Saviq: so i feel dumb...what's a suru icon ?
<Saviq> kgunn, suru icon _theme_
<Saviq> kgunn, suru is just the name
<Saviq> kgunn, suru is the name we use for the new ubuntu styles used on phone, like the folded paper and such
<kgunn> ok...didn't realize it was named
 * kgunn thought it was called "stuff design team gave us" :)
<Saviq> kgunn, and we have the new icon theme to go with it
<Saviq> kgunn, can you please make https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1404-unity-ui-windowmanager happen to move against a 1410 milestone, wasn't involved much with this bp so don't want to step on toes
<Saviq> kgunn, maybe a rename and retarget, since the whole thing is still active
<kgunn> Saviq: yep...
<kgunn> i always feel conflicted about retarget but maybe that's the right thing
<tsdgeos> quick & easy one
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killqt51/+merge/217055
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, I generally move items around, but maybe it's fine in this case
<Saviq> kgunn, remove the right-edge dependency from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-windowmanager please?
<Saviq> since that one's completed and targeting 1404
<Saviq> kgunn, ok then, looks like we got the bps cleaned up / updated to U - I only targeted a few items for ubuntu-14.* milestones, we'll probably want to schedule more work at some point soon
<mzanetti> mterry: maybe this comments is valid for the greeter too? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity8/launcher-dbus/+merge/215917/comments/515908
<kgunn> Saviq: and thank you very much for that....i'll try to review today
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah  :(  Compatibility sucks
<mzanetti> ah ok... so its compatibility indeed
<mterry> mzanetti, at least for UnityGreeter -- that's part of "public" api
<mzanetti> ok then
<mzanetti> just noticed it so I thought I ask
<asac> Saviq: how important is the split of unity8-common?
<Saviq> asac, it's mostly due to bug #1304548
<ubot5> bug 1304548 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes support depends on Unity8 and other non desktop packages" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1304548
<Saviq> asac, so not something we'd do for trusty any more, we'll wait for U
<asac> hmm
<dednick> Saviq: we using unity-mir/devel now?
<dednick> for MPs
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, mir kinda infected unity-mir with the devel approach
<Saviq> 'cause they wanted to include unity-mir in the mir staging PPA
<dednick> Saviq: heh. well.. better than having to apply multiple patches to my branch.
<dednick> Saviq: ah, i c
<Saviq> dednick, has its pros and cons
<dednick> indeed
<mhr3> i feel like a proper engineer now
<mhr3> as i have a branch for unity-mir :P
<tsdgeos> josharenson: ping
<tsdgeos> josharenson: you probably want to merge  lp:~aacid/unity8/killqt51  into your https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/doc_args/+merge/216649  branch (you'll have to resubmit the MR setting a prerequisite branch)josharenson
<tsdgeos> Cimi: honestly i don't know what's the difference between the imports
<tsdgeos> ah, read the docu about it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: doesn't give us anything
<tsdgeos> i'll comment in the MR
<tsdgeos> it actually could break some of the stuff
<josharenson> tsdgeos, thanks
<Wellark> Saviq: so what do you want me to do with those expired work items?
<Wellark> I moved them now to a new bp: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-u-unity-apis
<Wellark> but what should I do with the old bp's?
<Wellark> just remove the items from them and mark the bp's "Implemented" ?
<Saviq> Wellark, ideally remove those moved items (btw, you put them in whiteboard instead of workitems)
<Saviq> Wellark, and yeah, mark the bps Implemented indeed
<Wellark> Saviq: well, if I put them to Items then there is the strict formatting and I can't have the titles
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, but you really need them there
<Saviq> Wellark, otherwise they're not considered as work items, and not listed in the places where we do track work items
<Saviq> i.e. http://status.ubuntu.com, http://launchpad.net/~/+upcomingwork etc.
<Saviq> and you can't target them for a certain milestone
<Wellark> Saviq: yes, but they are not "upcoming" work as nobody will work on them
<Wellark> the whole point is just keep them stored somewhere
<Saviq> Wellark, Ted is already working on the counters at least ;)
<Wellark> well, then he will have his own BP
<Wellark> and we will remove the relevant items from that whiteboard :)
<Saviq> no he won't, it's just a one line task
<Saviq> Wellark, sure, and "Work items for later:" is the way to put them for later, but still make them actual work items
<Saviq> "later" being a moving milestone
<Wellark> sure, but then I have to augment all of the items with somethig as I can't make sections inside the "Work items for later:"
<Wellark> but I will let thostr_1 to figure it out ;)
<Wellark> thostr_1: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/notifications-ng-backend
<Wellark> could you please mark that as "Implemented"
<Saviq> Wellark, thx
<thostr_1> Wellark: done
<pete-woods> can anyone help me with the finer points of getting unity8 to load a QML plugin from a path of my choosing? I've tried modifying the QML2_IMPORT_PATH env var
<pete-woods> but it doesn't seem to quite work
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: how are you running unity8? with ./run ?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yes
<Saviq> pete-woods, I think it overwrites QML2_IMPORT_PATH...
<tsdgeos> eyah
<pete-woods> Saviq: I've also tried changing the script
<Saviq> hmm no shouldn't
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> then it should work
<Saviq> pete-woods, might be that some other path ends up earlier on the list
<pete-woods> basically I'm doing var = /home/pete/Source/unity-scopes-shell/trunk-install/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/
<pete-woods> (where I'm installing the plugin)
<pete-woods> does that sound right?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: can you get a dummy .qml + qmlscene pick it up?
<Saviq> or qmlplugindump easier
<Saviq> pete-woods, try qDebug() << engine().importPathList() to see how the import path list looks in the end
<tsdgeos> just to make sure your install dir struct is correct and stuff
<Saviq> pete-woods, but yeah, "QML2_IMPORT_PATH=foo qmlplugindump MyPlugin 0.1" needs to work, too
<kgunn> Cimi: i know welcome wizard is kind of done from your end, waiting on settings changes for privacy pages to happen....anything else ?
<pete-woods> Saviq: how do I know what is the correct output from qmlplugindump?
<pete-woods> ph
<pete-woods> oh
<pete-woods> okay,
<pete-woods> that's outputting a load of json like stuff
<pete-woods> qml, even
<Saviq> yeah, that means it found the plugin
<Saviq> now question is whether it found the one you wanted
<Saviq> and not one that's installed system-wide
<tsdgeos> strace ¿
<Saviq> or just look for the difference in the API
<Saviq> it also depends whether you have a system-wide installed one at all
<Saviq> i.e. if it fails without QML2_IMPORT_PATH=foo, then you know
<pete-woods> Saviq: there is a system installed one
<pete-woods> I'm going to bin it to check
<Saviq> pete-woods, add "qDebug() << view->engine()->importPathList();" after line 123 in main.cpp
<Saviq> pete-woods, it will print out which paths are added, and in what order
<pete-woods> qmlplugindump is definitely loading the version of the plugin I have
<Saviq> pete-woods, good
<Saviq> pete-woods, which plugin would that be?
<pete-woods> Saviq: it's the Unity plugin I'm working with
<pete-woods> hmm
<pete-woods> that debug output doesn't show the path I would expect in the list...
<Saviq> pete-woods, ah
<Saviq> pete-woods, I think we failed a bit when moving "run" to upstart
<Saviq> pete-woods, add 'QML2_IMPORT_PATH=$QML2_IMPORT_PATH' at the end of the /sbin/initctl start call
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug in run ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upstart jobs don't inherit env from the initctl caller
<pete-woods> Saviq: awesome, that's fixed it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, need to pass them explicitly as KEY=VALUE to the initctl call
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ouch
 * Saviq review fail
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you do? i do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for tomorrow: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-run-upstart-env/+merge/217080
<Saviq> pete-woods, for reference ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you sure that works?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, tried with -p, -k
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> doesn't change anything in trunk, enables locks in that branch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you know why ;vw[h is failing a lot revently?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: parse erorr :D
<tsdgeos> you mean lvwph ?
<Cimi> ahah yes
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> more tomorra o/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeah we messed up with a merge
<Cimi> sorry I don't look at my keyboard while I type
<tsdgeos> Cimi: we have a merge that fixes it
<Cimi> sometimes not even at the screen :D
<tsdgeos> but since we're not integrating
<tsdgeos> it's just laying there
<tsdgeos> if it's the listviewwithpageheaderqml:compile error
<tsdgeos> you can ignore it
 * tsdgeos leaves for the day
<Cimi> mterry, don't know if you fixed this in the meanwhile
<Cimi> mterry, but with landing 002
<Cimi> on the phone
<Cimi> I see the greeter automatically teasing and getting stuck now
<Cimi> Saviq, where is powerd qml module we use in shell?
<mzanetti> Cimi: plugins/Powerd
<Cimi> ah han!
<Cimi> and me bloody googling
<mterry> Cimi, automatically teasing and getting stuck?  Stuck how?
<Cimi> mterry, 1-2 gu inside the screen
<Cimi> no input
<mterry> Cimi, curious, I haven't seen that yet
<Saviq> josharenson, to reply to your MP questions: yes, you got it right, there's a "resubmit proposal" link at the top right of the MP page
<josharenson> saviq, thanks. I'll get to that by eod
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-25
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killqt51/+merge/217055, we're dropping support for Qt < 5.2.1, should we add (>= 5.2.1) to all the qt build deps, even though qt's own deps would force it anyway?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, better to be explicit and have that for all build-deps/deps you depend on Qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like qtdeclarative5-private-dev
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> looks a bit unneeded to me tbh
<tsdgeos> but ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is just explicit, is all
<tsdgeos> man with me adding N/A to packaging :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, OTOH we could say we want it only where we really require new Qt
 * tsdgeos hides
<Saviq> ;D
<tsdgeos> i mean i didn't add it to the others since it was just cascading
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I understand, that's the question I asked to Didier
<tsdgeos> you can't have qtbase5-private-dev 5.1 if you have qtbase5-dev (>= 5.2.1)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so qtbase5-dev, qtdeclarative5-dev, -private-dev, those are the three we really require atm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when we start importing QtQuick 2.2, we'll add it to qtquick2-plugin
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> all the others I think we could still have 5.0, right?
<Saviq> qtbase5-private-dev, too
<Saviq> (should be >= 5.2.1
<Saviq> )
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think so, yes
<Saviq> so yeah, let's be meaningful about it
<tsdgeos> pushed
<Saviq> sure the net result is going to be the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: import 2.0 vs. 2.2, think importing two different versions of QtQuick will be more costly than just using the same across the board?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't think so
<tsdgeos> it's the same library
<tsdgeos> just the interpreter does some "QML symbol" hiding depending of which import you did
<tsdgeos> but i don't think that's going to be faster slower if you import one or many
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> k makes sense
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just to make sure, at the Card.qml level, template and components are shared by all Cards of the same "parent", it's only cardData that is different
<tsdgeos> right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, template and components are per-category
<Saviq> didrocks, ACK on packaging changes when you have a moment please https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killqt51/+merge/217055
<didrocks> Saviq: done
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks!
<Saviq> Cimi, you might want to check your local branches for tags, vrruiz's branch had old ones
<Saviq> Cimi, as a reminder: http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.sh
<Cimi> Saviq, I did run it, not sure the latests
<Cimi> Saviq, is there a way to run it locally?
<Cimi> Saviq, takes ages remotely
<Saviq> Cimi, I only meant your local branches
<Saviq> Cimi, so wherever you have the checkouts
<Saviq> Cimi, so that you don't push them anywhere ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, only Victor's branch has them from the approved ones currently
<Saviq> Cimi, but since you reviewed it
<Saviq> Cimi, you merged it in your branch somewhere, and that could've "infected" you with them
<Cimi> Saviq, I checked out his branch directly
<Cimi> didn't merge to mine
<Cimi> but thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, is there a command we can use to run inside a branch and check for tags?
<Saviq> Cimi, so, FYI: when reviewing, you should always merge on trunk ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, `bzr tags | wc -l`\
<Saviq> -\
<Cimi> Saviq, I do the opposite
<Cimi> Saviq, I checkout a branch
<Cimi> then I merge trunk inside
<Cimi> it's kinda the same thing
<Saviq> Cimi, kinda, but reverse to what actually happens when things are landed
<Saviq> Cimi, probably 0.000001 probability something goes differently
<Cimi> yes agree but is the same thing
<Cimi> Saviq, but it has the advantage that I don't have to specify a path when I branch :)
<Cimi> otherwise "bzr branch lp:unity8" complains I have already a folder unity8 :)
<Cimi> laziiiiness
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, colo branches FTW
<Cimi> Saviq, what the hell is that, I am googling
<Cimi> :)
<Saviq> Cimi, I only have a single folder with a unity8 checkout
<Saviq> Cimi, and switch between branches with `bzr switch colo:foo`
<Saviq> git-style
<Cimi> oh wow cool
<Saviq> /food
<Cimi> ping me when you back Saviq :)
<Cimi> dednick, you know how to create a snap decision?
<dednick> Cimi: i do.
<dednick> Cimi: if you're talking about the shutdown dialog, I'm not sure that it should be a snap decision.
<dednick> "even though it may look like one at the moment"
<Cimi> why?
<dednick> Cimi: because I think it's a bit insecure.
<Cimi> dednick, insecure in which meaning?
<dednick> Cimi: possibly one of those new fangled SecureDialog that mirco is writing. Or something generated by dbus call which we can secure with apparmor
<dednick> Cimi: anything can generate a snap decision.
<Cimi> dednick, I have the powerd code in front of me
<Cimi> dednick, basically I need to change the callback
<Cimi> and it's C!!
<Cimi> finally I understand :D
<dednick> Cimi: i think that the shutdown calls should probably be sent to powerd from unity8.
<Cimi> dednick, so I can do pretty much everything we want
<Cimi> haven't played with dbus yet but I think it will be fairly easy to send something
<Cimi> that we can hook up on the shell
<dednick> Saviq: was there ever a consensus on who was responsible for shutdown?
<dednick> powerd/systemd/unity8 ?
<Cimi> dednick, I'd say unity8 or notifications have to confirm shutdown
<Cimi> so powerd must sends and receive
<Cimi> I mean emit something and wait something else, securely
<dednick> Cimi: this is what I had when i was originally doing this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/powerd/dbus-shutdown
<Cimi> oh wow C
<Cimi> I love C
<dednick> Cimi: and https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/powerdown for the dialog
<dednick> but it's probably way out of date.
<dednick> Cimi: but i don't really like the idea of sending a request from powerd, then a async response from unity8. I think maybe mirco's dialog interface may be a good plan.
<dednick> Cimi: it's even possible that unity8 should handle the pwer key event itself.
<dednick> Cimi: and now you understand why this hasn't been finished yet :)
<Saviq> dednick, lightdm as far as I can tell
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<Saviq> so unity8 would receive the power button press, display a dialog and tell LightDM to shut down
<Saviq> which goes in concert with reducing powerd's responsibility to handle input
<Saviq> I don't think anything external needs to be involved
<Saviq> Cimi, is there design for the dialog?
<dednick> Saviq: ah yeah, lightdm was the one. not systemd.
<dednick> Saviq: a very "rudimentary" design. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/158819734/poweroff-buttons.png
<Saviq> right, so that does look ~kind of like a snap decision / system dialog
<Saviq> we should find out whether it's supposed to participate in the usual snap decision flow
<dednick> and if it's a final design...
<dednick> dont want to do it as a snap and then find out, "oh, it should be full screen" ala pin lock. :)
<Cimi> Saviq, there is a video
<dednick> Cimi: you have a link?
<Cimi> dednick, I can put it on google docs
<Cimi> dednick, https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B2mvp37s6lHvMWZ5OVFZM2wtbk0/edit?usp=sharing
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<dednick> hm. ok, i guess it may be a final design then...
<dednick> can't generate a snap decision from unity8 though...
<dednick> unless mirco fixed that
<Cimi> dednick, it was signed off
<Saviq> there's no QML component that you could with, yet
<Cimi> Saviq, what?
<Cimi> dunno much about snap decisions
<Saviq> Cimi, there's no QML component to generate a snap decision with
<dednick> you can't send a snap decision from unity8, even with the C api. something to do with the event loop iirc
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> should be possible to inject without DBus, though
<Saviq> but might be tricky, too
<dednick> yep.
<Saviq> Cimi, please find out whether the shut down dialog should be a snap decision indeed, as in what happens if you get a call when the dialog is on screen - should the call s-d show up next to it, or maybe shutdown cancelled
<Cimi> Saviq, shutdown should not cancel if I receive a call while I have the snap decision on
<Cimi> Saviq, it should queue and show both
<Cimi> I should be able to shut down the phone and ignore the call
<Saviq> Cimi, you certain?
<Cimi> Saviq, it's my common sense
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, sorry, not good enough, please confirm the design
<Saviq> FWIW while any s-d is on screen, you won't be able to interact with the app
<Saviq> so you'd cancel the shutdown dialog anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, I am want to switch off the call because I don't want to hear my wife calling me because I am upset, and she stops me from powering off my phone
<Saviq> Cimi, still, we're not the ones to take this decision
<Cimi> or different use case
<Cimi> I am in a meeting, ringtone loud
<Cimi> or before departure
<Cimi> on a plane
<Saviq> Cimi, please confirm with design that the shutdown dialog is really meant to behave like any other s-d
<Cimi> trying to switch off the phone but somebody calls me and cancels
<Cimi> with my ringtone ringing in front of Ryanair angry stewart
<Cimi> I will do now :)
<Cimi> Saviq, granted that we want this, showing two notifications on screen
<Cimi> Saviq, shutdown notification and incoming call
<Cimi> Saviq, what shall we do next?
<Cimi> Saviq, sending dbus call from powerd?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, let's not build any more knowledge into powerd, when we want to move it out of there
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> although powerd currently handles long-power-press as power-click anyway
<Cimi> that's why
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/powerd/dbus-shutdown
<Cimi> is fairly correct
<Cimi> in my opinion
<Saviq> but going in the wrong direction
<Saviq> we want to move stuff out of powerd, not move more inside it
<Cimi> there are only issues with the timeout and possible segfaults ibecause we're not handling dispose
<dednick> Saviq: what about the power click (screen off) ??
<Cimi> g source should be cleared
<Cimi> on dispose
<Saviq> dednick, that should ultimately go into unity8 as well
<Saviq> dednick, same as activity monitoring
<Saviq> and suppression mechanisms, too
<dednick> mmm
<Saviq> so yeah... that's long-term
<dednick> i see heads exploding when putting power management into shell.
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> I agree
<Cimi> shell is a shell, should not handle power
<Cimi> can control power, but not interact with it IMHO
<Cimi> there should be a service for that
<Cimi> if shell crashes or hangs, I cannot switch off my phone
<dednick> Cimi: well, you cant anyway, because there's no cnfirm :)
<Cimi> dednick, you can if you leave in powerd
<Cimi> dednick, one looong press to start shutdown
<Cimi> dednick, like you did, 20 secs in your branch
<dednick> Cimi: i think that's hardwired into android
<Cimi> dednick, android?
<Cimi> dednick, you mean the phone?
<Cimi> motherboard whatever
<dednick> whereever
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> got it
<Cimi> might be right
<Cimi> but for emergency shutdown
<dednick> but, anyway. volume key handling is also in unity8...
<dednick> so...
<Cimi> a 10 or 5 seconds shutdown should be handled by a daemon/service
<Cimi> dednick, I think is wrong
<Cimi> dednick, those things should go as services
<Cimi> for the same reasons about hanging shell
<Cimi> and whole system collapses
<Cimi> we took shit for years because when compiz was crashing unity7 was bringing down everything, and viceversa
<Cimi> we should eventually move all those hardware functionalities in something separate
<Cimi> so they are guaranteeded to work regardless of the shell running/crashing/slowing down
<Cimi> that way shell could also suspend itself when I am playing a video or doing something else fullscreen
<dednick> I'm not arguing...
<Cimi> thus saving more battery
<Cimi> dednick, so let's start by architect the power button better :)
<dednick> what does the desktop use?
<dednick> woops
<dednick> long press power button on desktop shows power dialog. why dont we use the same thing?
<dednick> (of course, even after dismissing the dialog, my desktoip got shut down; but that's not the point....)
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> dednick, I think we use gnome power manager or something for that
<Cimi> dednick, and ultimately apparently upower
<Saviq> Cimi, shell becomes the compositor, display server, if it slows down, you won't be able to do anything anyway, so that's not a valid argument
<dednick> i think we use the session indicator
<Saviq> Cimi, and for battery life - that's exactly why we need to move input handling into the shell, so that powerd does not wake on every event, when the shell already does
<Saviq> Cimi, and please don't "rearchitect" things, there's other people responsible to do that
<Cimi> Saviq, those are hardware buttons
<Cimi> and services
<Saviq> Cimi, everything is hardware at some point
<Saviq> and splitting the responsibilities isn't getting you anywhere
<Cimi> they should be controlled independently from the UI
<Saviq> no, they should not
<Saviq> 'cause UI reacts to those hardware buttons
<Saviq> we want a pre-suspend animation, we need to composite a pre-resume frame, we need to reduce the number of input receivers to a minimum to save power
<dednick> Saviq: desktop not runnig a shell. runs a music player in the vterm. presses volume button. what happens?
<Saviq> dednick, input goes to the music player
<Saviq> dednick, and it does whatever it wants with it
<Saviq> why are we trying to treat volume and power buttons different than any other key you have on your keyboard?
<Saviq> dednick, even now volume and power buttons are handled by unity7
<dednick> Saviq: so every player should be intepretting events then, not the shell.
<Saviq> dednick, sure, if it reaches the player, it should interpret it, but the shell needs to be able to override behaviour
<Saviq> dednick, if music player isn't focused, what do you want the volume buttons to do?
<Saviq> if there isn't music played at all, what then?
<Cimi> Saviq, change master volume
<Saviq> Cimi, what does that change?
<Cimi> hardware buttons should change the master volume of my sondcard/output
<Cimi> not the current player
<dednick> mmm
<Saviq> Cimi, that's really not how it works
<Cimi> how it should imho
<Saviq> no, you're not considering a lot of cases
<Cimi> Saviq, I am happy to understand why it would be better handled in the shell
<Saviq> when it comes to volume buttons, MeeGo has done the best job there is
<Saviq> by default, screen off → nothing happens
<Saviq> by default, screen on → you change profile between loud, quite, muted etc.
<Saviq> when music plays, screen off → volume changes
<Saviq> when music plays, screen on → volume changes
<Saviq> when no music playing, but focused app interprets volume → it does what it wants to
<Saviq> handling that in "a service" is really going to be a PITA
<Saviq> for no advantage at all
<Saviq> if you change your music volume, you don't want that to affect the ringtone volume, so you can't change master volume
<Saviq> etc.
<Saviq> so no, I completely disagree, and I'm not the only one, for that matter
<Saviq> even in unity7 it's the sound indicator I think that grabs volume and media keys
<Saviq> and tells Pulseaudio to do what it needs to do, which changes current output volume, not master volume
<Saviq> and talks to apps via MPRIS about media keys
<Cimi> Saviq, android has separate volumes
<dednick> ok, so i get the argument for the volume, but power as well? there's no real intrpetation there is ther?
<Cimi> Saviq, so probably different audio slots
<Cimi> you can have a service/deamon adjusting volumes of those slots
<Saviq> Cimi, and that service needs to know what is in the foreground now
<Saviq> Cimi, so you get into IPC
<Saviq> please, let's not
<Cimi> when a player is connected to the media slot and the screen is off, the audio daemon modifies output volume of this slot
<Cimi> I am saying is not PITA
<Saviq> yeah, and now we have 55 services
<Saviq> every single one waking up on volume button press
<Saviq> to see if it wants to handle it
<Saviq> yay for battery life
<karni> mhr3: I found a bug in scope Preview (or so I suspect), but have trouble triaging it. can you help?
<Cimi> Saviq, why they should react? just the "audio daemon"
<Saviq> Cimi, they don't want to react, but they will still get the volume button press if they connect directly to the input stream
<Cimi> I understand this
<Cimi> but I still think that power button should be handled in the most reliable way
<Saviq> Cimi, and if there's something that's meant to route the input just to the audio daemon, that thing needs to listen to all input, and wake on every input event, even though the shell needs to, as well, so we at least double the CPU time to handle that event at the lower level
<Saviq> dednick, Cimi, as long as it's meant to have a result in the UI (suspend screen, display power off dialog), why not handle it in the UI?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's different, forced shutdown needs to happen in a lower level indeed
<Saviq> but anything that's actually supposed to affect the UI relies on the fact that the UI is actually working
<Saviq> if it's not, how is it better that something lower level will listen to it, if nothing is going to happen anyway?
<dednick> Saviq: are we going to have different path for ubuntu desktop?
<Saviq> dednick, no, why?
<dednick> if we dont run unity8
<Saviq> dednick, we have the same path we have _now_ in unity7
<Saviq> dednick, power button press is handled by your current vt
<Saviq> dednick, it's just an input event like any other
<dednick> mk. thats fine by me.
<Saviq> yay, pressing power + esc just halted the PC for me :P
<Saviq> that's lower level for ya!
<dednick> :) yeah, it shut me down earlier
<Saviq> so, all in all, all input needs to go: hw → shell → app → shell
<dednick> power is handled by indicator-session on desktop
<Saviq> so that we can behave smart
<Saviq> with only power being interpreted by lower level as well to force shutdown
<dednick> + a unitydialog/zenity
<Saviq> yups
<mhr3> karni, what's the issue?
<dednick> Saviq: but where is the button press picked up? unity7?
<Saviq> dednick, not sure in the unity7 case, it might be LightDM talking to the session
<Saviq> not sure power is just an X key event under X11, but would expect so
<karni> mhr3: I have a preview with two buttons. Each belongs to separate 'actions' widget. Both launch the same URL, even though preview data returned from smart scope server is correct.
<Saviq> let me check something
<karni> mhr3: if you could check if two buttons from two separate action widgets properly map to their uri actions, that would be great
<mhr3> karni, and you adding 'uri' props to the actions?
<mhr3> s/and/are/
<Saviq> dednick, under X it seems somewhat different, if there's no session running / intercepting the power off event, you get shutdown
 * Saviq not sure we're actually getting a PowerOff event on the phone
<Cimi> Saviq, same thing with ctrl alt del
<karni> mhr3: this is interesting. so, for first one, I have 'uri': result['uri'] , but I just noticed for the second I have 'url': result['foobar_url'] - even if I made a mistake, second button should launch what first button launches
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, those are interpreted by the vt probably, since nothing intercepts it
 * karni tries
<Cimi> Saviq, exact;y
<Saviq> Cimi, but that's just _fallback_
<Cimi> Saviq, we should have something similar
<Cimi> Saviq, I am not againt handling them in the shell
<mhr3> karni, can you pastebin the entire json pls?
<Cimi> Saviq, I am just for having a fallback when shell is not responding
<Saviq> Cimi, we have something exactly the same, that still means that *if* there's a shell working, you interpret them in the shell
<Saviq> Cimi, of course, but that's not what you argued
<Saviq> Cimi, you argued there should be a service regardless of whether shell is working or not
<karni> mhr3: just fixed line 21 (/s/url/uri), testing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7329484/
<mhr3> karni, yea, that should work afaict
<Saviq> Cimi, and power/c+a+d are really a special case, volume isn't
<Saviq> Cimi, does your volume change when you switch to a VT and press volume up/down buttons?
<mhr3> karni, and why aren't you defining all the buttons inside a single actions widget?
<karni> mhr3: 1) because I can :D 2) I wanted to have them one under another. Is there another way to achieve this?
<karni> mhr3: so, yeah, /s/url/uri fixed the problem.
<Saviq> karni, that's against design ;)
<karni> Saviq: oh sh!t :O (/me fixes ;) )
<mhr3> karni, ^^ what he said :P
<Saviq> karni, it's meant to be:
<Saviq>                     (primary action)
<karni> mhr3: I suspect PreviewActions was iterating through actions, or something, and assigned the second button action of the first one, because there were 2 buttons, but one proper uri. still, strange.
<Saviq> (secondary action) (primary action)
<Saviq> (negative action) (primary action)
<karni> Saviq: thank you
<Saviq> (combo button) (primary action)
<karni> Saviq: well, we haven't gone through design with this yet, so, that problem would surface :)
<karni> thanks, anyway!
 * karni fixes
 * Saviq wonders if we should limit the number of action widgets to one
<Saviq> probably not...
<mhr3> karni, if "uri" is not defined for the button, it falls back to result.uri (as in result for which the preview was requested)
<karni> Saviq: in theory, buttons can be interleaved by other widgets
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I know
<karni> mhr3: oooh that explains it. pretty smart ;D
<karni> just saying. I know you know :D
<karni> has Ubuntu Palette been updated, and bazillion of 'TODO's by me in unity8 are gone ;D?
<Saviq> karni, it's not that easy
<karni> I'm sure it's not :)
<Saviq> karni, it's not about updating the palette, but about extending it - we still need the original palette for the rest of the shell
<karni> right
<Saviq> karni, but anyway, this will go away with dash becoming an app
<Saviq> karni, which will have its own theme
<karni> oh cool!!
<karni> Saviq: does that mean we'll allow custom Dash apps? :O
<Saviq> karni, define custom dash apps?
<karni> Saviq: I write my own Dash. since Canonical's Dash is an app, I can install mine as well?
<karni> s/is/will be
<Saviq> karni, well, it's going to be a special app
<karni> ;>
<Saviq> karni, arguably, yes, it would be possible
<Saviq> karni, it's only gonna be special in the sense that it's not closeable, is respawned, and that some gestures / buttons will take you to it
<karni> Saviq: I see
<Saviq> so it could be possible to replace that with some other app, as long as it mimics the original dash
<karni> Saviq: I find it amusing that second button from actions widget shows to the left. while this is consistent with what you said about button layout (same as on Android, secondary action | primary action, cancel | confirm), it's somewhat counterintuitive they should up in reverse.
<karni> right
<Saviq> karni, depends on which paw you use your phone with ;)
<Saviq> thumb works well with the positive button
<mhr3> Saviq, it's like running scope-tool in the mir-preview-session
<mhr3> super confusing
<karni> Saviq: haha. I'm not saying about the palms. I'm saying, in code, I do: actions.append(foo), actions.append(bar), and then I get bar | foo on the phone
<Saviq> mhr3, lol :D
<Saviq> mhr3, so that's what you were trying to do? :)
<Saviq> karni, yeah, they go RTL, since any actions beyond the second will be collapsed into a combo button (at some point at least)
 * karni agrees with the "negative | positive/confirm" layout. I meant how code maps to button layouting
<mhr3> Saviq, you mean my unity-mir adventures?
<Saviq> mhr3, yup :)
<mhr3> Saviq, nope ;)
 * karni noted
<mhr3> Saviq, i wrote something like android's zygote for qmlscene
<Saviq> mhr3, to speed up launch?
<mhr3> yep
<karni> what confuses me is, when I launch a browser from a scope result preview, when I swipe the browser to right, I get to "Apps" screen, and not to the scope results I was browsing.
<karni> mhr3: I heard you and Ondrej were working on this. cool.
<Saviq> karni, right, dash resets by design when you unfocus it
<Saviq> mhr3, are you putting it under upstart jobs?
<mhr3> Saviq, but qt is very unfriendly to pre-init stuff without having an actual QCoreApplication, so doesn't help much
<karni> personally, I think it's a wrong decision. but I have nothing to say about this professionally.
<Saviq> karni, file a bug, this behavior might not be wanted any more
<mhr3> Saviq, i did it without upstart
<Saviq> karni, a *lot* has changed
<Saviq> mhr3, so no lifecycle management :?
<karni> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mhr3, we really want all apps to be managed by upstart...
<mhr3> Saviq, well... i did hook up closing, but if the app forked, noone would know :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, and i disagree, what upstart does to track forks is stupid
<mhr3> and we'll get rid of upstart anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, volume keys in X are input events
<Cimi> they come from kbd
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, I know, handled by the shell, not by no service
<Cimi> not sure on phones
<Saviq> Cimi, read Shell.qml
<Cimi> but i was concerned of power button
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, but we'll replace it with logind or whatever session systemd, same thing - we need everything to under there
<karni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1312707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1312707 in Unity 8 "Dash should not reset when unfocused" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> Saviq, i need to dig into systemd, but i hope it does something more sophisticated than ptracing to track forks
<mhr3> i think it uses cgroups
<mhr3> which means you could add arbitrary process to it
<mhr3> and therefore my zygote would work fine :)
<Cimi> Saviq, so let me add power button to shell's powerd plugin?
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm sure it's possible to "inject" a process into a job
<mhr3> Saviq, not with upstart currently, no
<Saviq> mhr3, kk
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think we should spend time on this task right now
<Saviq> Cimi, we need to clear up the whole powerd vs. unity8 story
<Saviq> Cimi, dednick, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-unity-ui-power btw
<Cimi> Saviq, I was assigned to boot down animation
<Saviq> Cimi, I understand, but I don't think this task was evaluated enough
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, next weekend i'll patch qt to be able to pre-init v4 ;) we'll see how that goes
<dednick> still can't find where the desktop power button is being caught. lightdm seems to be doing it's own thing with systemd, the same as the indicator-session is... unity7 guys probably have more info
<mhr3> dednick, aren't those things handled by gsd?
<Saviq> mhr3, you talked with mardy on that?
<Saviq> mhr3, he did mention the MeeGo preloader a few times now
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> mardy, input ^^?
<dednick> mhr3: gsd? err, gnome-settings-daemon ?
<mhr3> dednick, yea, seb128 might know
<Cimi> definitely not xevent
<Cimi> I ran xev
<Cimi> pressed power button
<mhr3> udev
<Cimi> yeah
 * Cimi looks udev
<dednick> well, it's being processed by indicator-session action somehow...
<dednick> bregma: ping
<bregma> yes?
<dednick> bregma: howdy. your team did the unity7 shutdown dialog right?
<bregma> certainly
<bregma> or at least, one of them
<dednick> bregma: you know where the power key event comes from?
<dednick> as in, how does it get to indicator-session
<bregma> isn't that a logind thing?  I really don;t know for sure, it's a maze of twisty little passages, all different
<bregma> it could also be gnome-session-daemon, it does things like taht
<seb128> unity-settings-daemon does it
<Saviq> dednick, there's gnome.SessionManager with some methods like that
<dednick> ah
<dednick> seb128: thanks
<seb128> logind handles the power button to shutdown the system
<seb128> but the session puts an inhibitor and react to the action by showing a dialog
<seb128> dednick, what are you trying to do?
<dednick> seb128: just trying to get a handle on how the desktop handles shutdown vs phone.
<bregma> I think there needs to be a breakout session on that in Malta
<Saviq> +1
<Saviq> and the whole desktop vs. phone session handling
<bregma> amen
<seb128> dednick, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/trunk/view/head:/plugins/media-keys/gsd-media-keys-manager.c#L2505
<Saviq> bregma, you're there second week I hope?
<bregma> absolutely
<seb128> Saviq, dednick, bregma: let's wait to have systemd in the picture to do session handling, no need to build more on upstart to replace that next cycle
<Saviq> seb128, well, we need something working for this cycle ;)
<Saviq> actually, for the last cycle!
<seb128> dednick, in unity8 it's likely mir that should grab for those keys and call the handlers
<mhr3> eek
<seb128> Saviq, we have something working?
<mhr3> don't turn mir into gsd :P
<Saviq> seb128, shell, that si
<Saviq> is
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<Saviq> not mir itself
<bregma> I get the feeling mir is replacing more than X, it's replacing systemd too?
<seb128> Saviq, mir/shell are the same thing to me :p
<Saviq> seb128, well, they're not ;)
<seb128> right
<Cimi> cool guys
<Saviq> seb128, what we have working is powerd shutting down after 5s or so
<seb128> well, key grabbing is not going to be done by some 3rd party daemon
<Saviq> seb128, but no way to show shutdown dialog et al
 * bregma is going to start a rumour that Canonical wants to replace systemd with mir
<Cimi> Saviq, 2
<Cimi> I think
<Cimi> :D
<Saviq> Cimi, 2? feel short
<Saviq> lol
<seb128> Saviq, I was speaking about https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-session/lp-1296814-logout-using-unity-session/+merge/215487
<Saviq> brb
<Cimi> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/powerd/trunk/view/head:/src/powerd.cpp#L61
<Saviq> seb128, well, yeah, that's short-term
<Saviq> seb128, so that you can logout at all from unity8 preview
<seb128> Saviq, k
<seb128> but yeah, agree, that needs discussions
<seb128> it's all work for you guys at the end
<seb128> unity8 should do the grabbing
<Saviq> indeed
<seb128> Saviq, dednick, bregma: in fact the way keybindings work in trusty (iirc) is that the compiz grabs the keys and calls dbus methods, the actions are done by u-s-d
<seb128> we did that the same way GNOME did with gnome-shell
<seb128> it means g-s-d/u-s-d stop using xorg
<seb128> they just provide dbus interfaces
<seb128> the grabbing/callback being done by the shell
<mhr3> oh yea, we really have unity-settings-daemon now
<mhr3> when did that happen? :)
<seb128> mhr3, this cycle, we also have unity-control-center
<mhr3> seb128, fwiw me not noticing is a hat off to your work ;)
<seb128> mhr3, ;-)
<dednick> ok, well now that my head is sufficiently exploded. i shall get back to some real work
<bregma> so, in Unity 7, compiz grabs the shutdown key, sends it to u-s-d, which calls indicator-session, which sends to Unity (in compiz), which puts up a dialog, eventually returning the result to indicator-session, which then tells u-s-d to tell logind to shut down?
<bregma> is there an autopilot test for that?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> bregma, I'm not sure about the compiz->shutdown part, I don't think it gets back through u-s-d
<seb128> u-s-d is what receives the dbus call from compiz and call the action
<seb128> but the action then is directly going to the gnome-session dbus api (I think)
<dednick> i vote for the unity8 -> logind option!
<seb128> which calls logind
<dednick> 2 steps... easy peazy
<mardy> mhr3: hi! https://gitorious.org/meegotouch/meegotouch-applauncherd/source/8bbf9aea2586015eb7cdaa7f2d42b4f821b787cf:README
<seb128> dednick, that's basically what we have today
<seb128> dednick, you need steps in between because you need the session to be able to block logout if there is unsaved work
<dednick> seb128: actually, today we have 1 step on phone i thin. powerd = god
<mardy> mhr3: that was very smart, you could pre-init lots of different stuff very easily
<seb128> dednick, right, which means "if you have unsaved work, sucks to be you"
<dednick> seb128: yep :)
<dednick> seb128: your fault for pressing power button!
<bregma> dednick, I am thankful for that, since the power button tends to be the way to swicth apps much of the time
<seb128> ;-)
<mhr3> mardy, yea, so i implemented something similar
<mhr3> mardy, i was focusing on qml, but pre-initing enough of qt is an issue
<mhr3> mardy, basically you need qapplication for everything and you can't pre-init qapplication
<mardy> mhr3: I got disconnected, I don't know what messages of mine went through, so I'll re-paste them:
<mardy> 16:19 < mardy> mhr3: cool! BTW, also sailfish OS has something similar, let me find it...
<mardy> 16:22 < mardy> mhr3: https://github.com/nemomobile/mapplauncherd and https://github.com/nemomobile/mapplauncherd-booster-qtcomponents
<mardy> 16:23 < mardy> mhr3: the latter is a booster they use to preinitialize all the QML components of their toolkit
<mhr3> mardy, hm, that is indeed interesting
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hi. Your comment about the zooming doesn't work. Does it not zooming at all?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I have the zooming worked. But it is a bit strange on central points so I'm debugging it right now.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: it did weird things
<tsdgeos> mainly moving the image around
<tsdgeos> maybe some zooming happened too
<tsdgeos> but it was very easy to end up with the image not even visible
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. Let me fix it a bit.
<kgunn> bregma: do we need to have some sync time with dandrader|bbl today on bug 1307701
<ubot5> bug 1307701 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity does not get touch events when QML apps running" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307701
<kgunn> so you can leave and enjoy time off
<bregma> kgunn, yes sir
<paulliu> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/zoomImage/+merge/207941
<paulliu> tsdgeos: pushed. Should work now.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: cool
<sil2100> Trevinho: hello!
<sil2100> Trevinho: are you around? I would have some questions regarding the locally integrated menus, and I think you were working on those?
<sil2100> bregma: who would be the best person to ask about the local menus right now?
<bregma> sil2100, Trevinho except he's off today
<sil2100> Ah...
<sil2100> bregma: thanks :)
<Cimi> sil2100, it's national holiday in italy, I hope he is not around :)
<Saviq> slackers
<kgunn> just clear up any confusion...not a holiday in the US
<dandrader> bregma, I'm back
<mterry> kgunn: can you do me a favor and update silo 002?  I want to add lp:~mterry/lightdm/resettable to it (and once that is built, rebuild unity8)
<kgunn> mterry: ack
<mterry> kgunn, this will get us instant lockscreen!  (a couple small visual oddities right now, but those should go away with nonblocking Mir)
<kgunn> yes!
<kgunn> mterry: if you join #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo i added your name to get pung by the bot
<mterry> kgunn, marked as auto-join now
<kgunn> cool...
<kgunn> it'll ping all 3 of us...
<kgunn> i gotta go dark for a bit...saga of replacing the smashed window continues
<kgunn> but i'll be off and on until ~4pm...then i get to go see Carmack talk
<mterry> :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-04-26
<ron__> how CAN I buy ubunty unity
<ron__> and where
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-20
 * tsdgeos does happy dance
<tsdgeos> i've been able to reproduce the missing icons
<tsdgeos> once
<tsdgeos> let's see if i can reproduce it more
<tsdgeos> but seems it should
<Saviq> yay
<tsdgeos> yeah reproduced
<tsdgeos> now i need to compile qt with some debug symbols
<tsdgeos> s/symbols/extra output
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hey. I ran all AP:s once again during weekend against silo 018, no regressions. and I rebuilt it to fix the symbol problem it had. but I can't still start konsole etc.
<Mirv> and he dropped
<Mirv> and he's back
<Mirv> [repeat] tsdgeos: hey. I ran all AP:s once again during weekend against silo 018, no regressions. and I rebuilt it to fix the symbol problem it had. but I can't still start konsole etc.
<tsdgeos> :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if for a moment thinking from our side only, could you give 018 a try on your arale or krillin? I'd especially like you to add Ubuntu One account and try installing applications. I'm not sure if it's a vivid problem in general but I sometimes have trouble with that so that the account adding just endlessly spins or alternatively clicking Install without account yet doesn't bring up the account adding dialog.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i found a way to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1430828 going to try to get it fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430828 in Canonical System Image "scopes dont load pictures" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> or actually
<tsdgeos> i guess i should try to make it happen in vivid now that i made it happen on rtm
<tsdgeos> since we're not releasing "old rtm" anymore, right?
<tsdgeos> next rtm will be vivid afaiu?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: correct, no more old rtm. I just started landing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1441822 , I wonder if I should wait to have both?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1441822 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 consuming excessive cpu in a preview page" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: both == the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1430828 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430828 in Canonical System Image "scopes dont load pictures" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> or?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: both, so include 1430828 fix also in the same landing so one round of testing
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well, I'll start with 1441822 and if you find a fix before I finish testing I may restart testing the silo so that QA only needs one round of testing
<Saviq> Mirv, let me know what testing you need, let's let tsdgeos focus on the image bit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW, we did not backport your "let other requests go while http stuck" change to the image loading code did we?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. so 018 krillin or arale, generic smoke test with special emphasis on installing apps / adding ubuntu account (start with just going to app instllation without first adding an account, and see if account dialog correctly pops up and you can successfully install the app.. if there's problem, try to see if it's anything DBus related or not)
<Mirv> Saviq: at least bug #1439263 is still open
<ubot5> bug 1439263 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Backport QQuickAsyncImageProvider from upstream-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439263
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, there's a few levels of what we were able to do
<Saviq> Mirv, btw, re: new landing process, so now even if we wanted, we can't land to vivid through citrain, 'cause all silos there have the PPA added as dependency, so there's chance of the PPA having an unwanted impact?
<Mirv> Saviq: right, in theory that's the case. there are currently just two landings though in the overlay, qtbase (no effect on anything) and net-cpp (maybe effect on something)
<Mirv> Saviq: but we can also switch the dependencies on request
<Saviq> Mirv, right, I just wanted to raise awareness, same as when I wrote to Steve that we need those PPAs enabled as deps :)
<Mirv> yes, it's a very good point and didn't occur to me (that you need to add those deps to all PPA:s like now has been done)
<Saviq> *that PPA
<Saviq> tsdgeos, network woes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW, we did not backport your "let other requests go while http stuck" change to the image loading code did we?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well i need to play with network dhcp to make the thing fail/work/fail/work
<tsdgeos> so i'll be unstable today
<Saviq> (and I'll help Mirv with the testing)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not afaik
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, that my other suspicion :)
<Mirv> Saviq: adding that PPA (overylay) dep to all PPA:s (silos), that is
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you point to the right commit? we want to backport it regardless of the async provider bits, right/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so there's two commits
<tsdgeos> one with tha async provider bits
<tsdgeos> and another without it
<Saviq> oh right, so we rather want the full monty
<tsdgeos> so https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109756/3//ALL,unified is just the fix for images not stalled by http
<tsdgeos> the other one is https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/108540/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanksies
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, i'm looking at solving https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1335761 in the shell-plugin, using gotoScope(scopeid) signal
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335761 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the results view" [Medium,Triaged]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, looks like it could work, but shell is complaining
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, "qml: No match for scope with id: mediascanner-video"
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah. i think this is because it's a temporary scope i'm currently in
<tsdgeos> let me see
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so I'm in My Videos, which is not favorited. I open a preview there. In the preview i've a button that executes new search in My Videos.
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: are you sending a gotoScope?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, well, in my modified branch only
<tsdgeos> it's the only way that warning is triggered
<tsdgeos> and gotoscope is not ok for non favorite scopes, no?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, it's not going to work with temp scopes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, we need a new signal then?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, e.g. showResults()
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: give me  a sec
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i don't like abusing any other signal for that
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so what we are doing here is "close previews"
<tsdgeos> basically?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: same question i made the other day, can't we just hide previews if the scope search string changes?
<tsdgeos> sorry don't remember the answer :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, but this is a common piece of code inside the plugin where i don't know if i'm in the preview, therefore i'd prefer to just signal the need to show results rather than call it 'hidePreview'
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, no, the query may be the same
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the scope may want to just refresh the results
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> then yes, we're going to need a new signal from the scope i guess
<tsdgeos> there's a showDash signal
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, there is, yes. would it work?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: actaully if you emit that one, it would work already i think
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, isn't preview the dash as well
<pstolowski> ok i can try
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it is, but we do
<tsdgeos> ./Dash/GenericScopeView.qml:145:        onShowDash: subPageLoader.closeSubPage()
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, nice
<tsdgeos> and that will hide the preview
<tsdgeos> i think :D
<tsdgeos> since we have
<tsdgeos>     function closePreview() {
<tsdgeos>         subPageLoader.closeSubPage()
<tsdgeos> :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, thanks, checking
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, showDash should work for that (if it doesn't - our bug), showDash was always meant as "go to dash in response to a preview action"
<pstolowski> Saviq, yes and no. i found a case where it doesn't do the right thing, but that's the problem of our navigation
<Saviq> pstolowski, right, it probably doesn't do the right thing when you have a temp scope and you want to go back to that temp scope
<pstolowski> Saviq, it gets me back to video aggregator view when called from the preview of an aggregated result. i'm now looking if it's a plugin issue
<Saviq> pstolowski, we're likely closing the temp scope on showDash actually
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, this could be the case
<pstolowski> Saviq, hmm no, it actually breaks if both Videos and MyVideos are favorited.. investigating the plugin
<Mirv> Saviq: is it a known bug that when one clicks Install and it gives you Ubuntu One dialog, unity8-dash consumes 150% CPU? this is now without PPA since I just upgraded to latest image
<Mirv> Saviq: bug #1446150 feel free to mark as duplicate
<ubot5> bug 1446150 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "High unity8-dash CPU usage when adding account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446150
<Mirv> Saviq: meanwhile, unping related to the account adding problems being 018 specific since I seem to have the same spinning animation on stock image too
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos it works! I made a little mistake in the plugin, just fixed it and it works, I've tried all the combinations of temp/favorite with aggregator and a child
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so no change needed on our side?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, correct
<tsdgeos> \o/ :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so i assigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1335761 to you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335761 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "[Dash] Activating a preview with a scope URI for the current scope doesn't send you back to the results view" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yup, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, it feels bug #1441822 could be related
<ubot5> bug 1441822 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 consuming excessive cpu in a preview page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441822
<Saviq> Mirv, can you confirm CPU goes high without clicking "Install"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: soooo, i can reproduce the images bug in rtm but not in ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en-proposed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: question is, should i try to spend some time in rtm trying to fix it? or just wait for something vivid-based to be released and see if others can still reproduce it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you comment on the bug with steps you used to reproduce
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and no, no point in fixing in RTM since we're not releasing that any more
<tsdgeos> it's what comment #29 said basically
<tsdgeos> disabled dhcp on my router
<tsdgeos> but yeah i'll give a full comment info in there
<Mirv> Saviq: please ask on the bug report so I can check later. I just started AP suites run and don't want to abort.
<Saviq> Mirv, will do
<Saviq> /food
<dandrader> Saviq, so, what's next for shellRotation?
<Saviq> dandrader, reviews
<dandrader> mzanetti, ^^
<mzanetti> dandrader, is the silo up to date?
<Saviq> MacSlow, was there any AP failure you were looking at, still?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not silo, PPA
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti, u8 failed to build on Friday apparently
<Saviq> dandrader, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10856056/
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... was battling with systemd all morning... but will take a look now
<dandrader> Saviq, crap, bad merge
<dandrader> will fix it
<Saviq> MacSlow, I was asking, not telling ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, well... I've not mcuh I can do on the unity8-launcher feature-parity front atm (no feedback from Design yet) so working on the shellRotation-MP comments seems a logical task-switch atm
<MacSlow> Saviq, we've (you, kgunn) to split the card still
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, but we've a stable set of tests atm, it's just that review process need to continue?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll do what I can wrt to the MP-comments/requests
<kgunn> MacSlow: but the question is, is there a known aspect of the test that fails intermittently
<kgunn> (unrelated to the crashing)
<kgunn> ?
<MacSlow> kgunn, no ... the test is fine... from all the MP-comments I see, they are all "this would be nicer to do in such a way"
<kgunn> got it
<MacSlow> kgunn, regarding the unity8-launcher feature-parity card... splitting up the card into the six remaining checklist-points I leave to you/saviq
<kgunn> mk
<kgunn> MacSlow: sounds like it's all effectively blocked ?
<MacSlow> kgunn, yup
<MacSlow> kgunn, maybe some manager-level poking will help :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: you do https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/greeter_mode/+merge/256385 ?
<kgunn> design is swamped...no amount of poking will help i think
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'll mark the loading images bug as fixed for vivid as Pat suggests and hope that the one case i see fixed also fixes the cases victor was seeing
<MacSlow> kgunn, expected somehow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, I really feel it all came down to network going awry
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe
<dandrader> josharenson, the new https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/homeKey/+merge/256658 is waiting for your review :)
<josharenson> dandrader: ack, I'll do it today
<josharenson> mterry:  While we're at it, can you review this today if you have time? https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/greeter_mode
<mterry> josharenson, maybe?  I did claim the review but am not sure of my schedule today -- trying to get a handle on several bugs that have accrued  :)
<josharenson> mterry: no problem, I know the features aren't critical and that you just got back to real life
<Saviq> elopio, hey, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-flake8/+merge/256510
<elopio> Saviq: thanks. I'll take a look soon.
<mterry> What handles the normal power press for screen on/off?  I see PhysicalKeysMapper which handles long presses.  But I don't see the short-press code
<greyback_> mterry: usc handles it
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-21
<tsdgeos> greyback_: ping ?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback_: Saviq: want to have a quick chat of where to put the screenshot save to disk thing?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, you too ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback_, mzanetti, shout when time good
<mzanetti> *shout*
<tsdgeos> fine for me
<tsdgeos> mumble? hout?
<mzanetti> I'd hangout rather than mumble for discussion. the others didn't shout yet though
<greyback_> I'm ready whenever
<Saviq> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, greyback_ ↑
<Saviq> mzanetti, you there?
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> greyback_: mzanetti: should putting an app on the "backround" on the phone set it to suspended in the app manager?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: define "background" in this context
<tsdgeos> greyback_: not the foreground one :D
<greyback_> as in, another app is in the foreground
<tsdgeos> or the dash
<tsdgeos> yes
<greyback_> atm, is app is not focused (and not in the exceptions list), it is set to suspended
<greyback_> if app....
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> that's what i udnerstood
<greyback_> how come?
<tsdgeos> the model did not seem to reflect that though
<tsdgeos> let me see why
<greyback_> note, this close connection of focus with lifecycle is bad, leagcy of unity-mir days
<tsdgeos> i'm confused now
<tsdgeos> are you saying they should or should not set to suspended?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: should
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback_: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/fix_debug_line/+merge/256905
<greyback_> tsdgeos: I'm surprised that used to compile. thanks
<tsdgeos> , is nice
<tsdgeos> will make almost everything compile
<tsdgeos> :D
 * greyback_ hugs C++
<popey> would someone ( mzanetti / Saviq or someone else ) be around for the Community Team Q&A at 16:00 UTC for 1 hour to answer questions related to Unity8?
<mzanetti> popey, I can
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> hey guys, I've got some UOS session proposals that need someone from this team to lead
<mhall119> the list of proposes sessions is at http://pad.ubuntu.com/MQ01t50gLb
<mhall119> the ones with [Unity] in front are the ones I need someone from here for
<mhall119> kgunn: ^
<Saviq> mhall119, what're the dates again?
<mhall119> Saviq: May 5-7
<mhall119> 1400 - 2000 UTC
<Saviq> mhall119, we'll have a look
<mhall119> thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: (if you have time) what are your thought on the QDBus landing silo. upstream status, scheduling of the silo to land to vivid images.. so I ran all AP:s again during the weekend and they were alright (http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/ap-2015-04-18-mako-175-silo-018/). also my account setup woes happened without the PPA too.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: should we wait until the upstream branches for example land to the 5.5 branch, they still haven't seemingly to?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and then there's the KDE part. for the time being we have the overlay PPA, but the idea is that the PPA contents would be copied to w series when it opens, which poses a problem for landing if the KDE apps still get broken
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i definitely would not land them before they land upstream
<tsdgeos> it's a veeeeeeeery long patchset :D
<tsdgeos> let's make sure we land stuff that is good
<Mirv> tsdgeos: right, that was my thoughts too. I just thought to ask in case you think it's all flowers and butterflies.
<tsdgeos> thiago told me he'll fix the issue with KUniqueApplication before landing
<tsdgeos> but afaics it has not happened yet
<Mirv> yes at least not with the latest patches (one of which was supposed to fix it)
<tsdgeos> or we don't have all the patches, will take to him later when he wakes up
<Mirv> thanks!
<mterry> So I tried to use QtCreator the other day to create a new kit.  It failed during building the kit (and/because?) it unmounted my encrypted HOME....
<mterry> Has anyone else seen that?
<mzanetti> mterry, works fine here... however, non-ecrypted home
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, is there a known issue with encrypted home partitions? ^^
<mterry> mzanetti, humphhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1436852
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436852 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Click Target creations fails on vivid, unmounting encrypted home directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> oh... there it is
<mterry> That's...  Super annoying
<mzanetti> odd...
<mterry> mzanetti, I tried reproducing the dbus command that qtcreator is apparently running, but didn't repro the bug.  But if there is a reproduction recipe that doesn't involve qtcreator, I could actually help
<mzanetti> mterry, ack. will try to repro without QtC
<mterry> mzanetti, or!
<mterry> mzanetti, I can just use a different user account on this machine
<mzanetti> if you have one, yes
<mterry> duh
 * mterry forgot that was user-specific, not machine-specific
<mzanetti> mterry, you can actually use a created click chroot with other users afterwards - if it's just the creating that fails
<mterry> mzanetti, even better
<mzanetti> mterry, /etc/chroot.d/
<mterry> mzanetti, do you know where that lives in the user folder?
<mzanetti> there's a config file for each chroot
<mterry> mzanetti, oh it's system wide?
<mzanetti> add all the users there
<mzanetti> the chroot itself lives in /var/lib iirc
<Saviq> yeah they're schroot-based
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: mterry:  thats a pretty annoying one oO
<greyback> mterry: "Super annoying" sounds like an understatement
 * mzanetti gives out a round of snickers :)
<Saviq> luks FTW!
<Saviq> at least it doesn't drag btrfs to a halt under stress
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh btw, can you please comment on the screenshot card (and tweak description/tasks) about what we discussed earlier today
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i already removed the "needs to be done in qtmir" part this morning
<tsdgeos> let me see if something else needs changing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually i don't understand the difference between points 2 and 3 of the acceptance criteria
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think they complement each other
<Saviq> tsdgeos, obviously those were written with scopes-as-apps in mind
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the only real difference is the activity indicator on splash screen (which should not be displayed until you focused the app)
<mhall119> Saviq: are you going to have time to look at the UOS session proposals today?
<mhall119> also, I would like to get a track lead from the Unity team to help schedule the Convergence track
<mhall119> any volunteers?
<mhall119> work load is minimal, since we've already got a bunch of proposed sessions, we just need to appoint someone to host them and then put them on the schedule
<Saviq> mhall119, I asked the guys to assign themselves where applicable in the pad
<mhall119> tsdgeos: mzanetti: can one or both of you give a demo showing the current state of Unity 8's desktop abilities?
<Saviq> @unity ↑ mhall119 nudges you slightly :)
<mhall119> thanks Saviq :)
<Saviq> mhall119, mzanetti'd likely be best for that, along with the upcoming desktop alt-tab/right-edge switcher
<mhall119> is @unity a team highlight?
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> yeah, I saw a design for the new switcher, looks slick, that would be a great thing to demo
<mzanetti> mhall119, when, where, how?
<mhall119> mzanetti: I'm at the desktop sprint in London, we had a couple of the designers here yesterday
<mzanetti> ah right. Vesa told me
<mzanetti> doesn't really answer the question though :)
<mzanetti> oh... the UOS
<mhall119> oh, I thought you were asking when, where and how *I* saw it
<mzanetti> :)
<mhall119> yes, UOS, on the Show & Tell track that balloons is running
<mhall119> so, start a hangout, share your screen or point your webcam at a device, however you can show it
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> yeah, can do I guess
<mhall119> since I assume google hangouts don't work on Unity8 yet
<mzanetti> when is the UOS?
<mhall119> May 5-7
<mhall119> 1400-2000 UTC
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> I'll be here. but try to not put my slot as early as possible
<davmor2> mzanetti: just run Machine vs Machines on desktop if that doesn't make everyone race out and buy a device they have no soul ;)
<mhall119> try to not put it early?
<mzanetti> erm
<mzanetti> sorry
<mzanetti> as early as possible
<mzanetti> 16:00 UTC is my theoretical EOD
<mhall119> ok, that we can do
<mhall119> balloons: ^^
<mzanetti> while I can do a bit later, I'd prefer not to have this at like 9 or 10 pm
<mhall119> ack
<Saviq> dednick, any idea about "/usr/bin/unity-mock-indicator-service: 1: /usr/bin/unity-mock-indicator-service: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")" ?
<Saviq> dednick, seems to be introduced by one of the branches in http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu/landing-017
<Saviq> huuuh
<Saviq> /usr/bin/unity-mock-indicator-service: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<Saviq> onoes
<Saviq> <facepalm>
<Saviq> dednick, unity8-autopilot is a binary independent package
<Saviq> we can't ship a binary from it
<Saviq> how did we release that...
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mock-indicator/+merge/256958
<tsdgeos> mterry: there?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> mterry: i think bzr tells me you introduced
<tsdgeos> readonly property url defaultScreenshot: (root.application && root.application.defaultScreenshot !== undefined) ? root.application.defaultScreenshot : ""
<tsdgeos> in ApplicationWindow.qml
<dednick> Saviq: hm. woops
<tsdgeos> but i can't find where that defaultScreenshot property is supposed to come
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah yes... to make a fake Tutorial work
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think it's only used in Tutorial/
<tsdgeos> ah
<mterry> tsdgeos, to fake a running app screenshot
<tsdgeos> it's a fake injected property
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> well fake appmanager property
<mterry> tsdgeos, I probably should have commented that
<vesar_> hey could anyone point out if there is any (easy, doesn't matter if very hackish) way to replace Dash in unity8 with our own app for prototyping purposes?
<tsdgeos> vesar_: overwrite the binary? :D
<Saviq> vesar_, restart unity8-dash BINARY=/path/to/your/binary
<Saviq> vesar_, or you can add a unity8-dash.override file in ~/.config/upstart/
<Saviq> vesar, and put "exec /path/to/your/binary" there
<Saviq> vesar, after all, dash is just an app these days
<Saviq> vesar, otherwise you can just launch your app, go `stop unity8-dash` to stop the actual dash and you're done
<Saviq> vesar, depends how persistent you want it to be
<vesar_> Saviq, I don't think the latter would work since I want BFB and long left edge swipes to get to my app
<Saviq> vesar_, right, in that case the .override is best
<vesar_> but the first one sounds promising I guess, we could try that
<vesar_> Saviq, tsdgeos, very good. thank, we'll try that
<vesar_> faenil, ^^
<faenil> thanks, very nice
<Saviq> vesar, faenil, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files
<Saviq> with http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#session-job giving some details about user jobs (vs. system jobs)
<faenil> good :)
<Saviq> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/data/unity8-dash.conf is the main unity8-dash job so you can override any of those
<Saviq> faenil, vesar, you want the --desktop_file_hint=... in your override file, too
<Saviq> btw, pstolowski ↑ UNITY_SCOPES_LIST is deprecated, 'innit?
<faenil> ah right, the mir longlasting issue
<Saviq> faenil, s/issue/feature/
<faenil> nice try :P
<Saviq> no, for real :P
<Saviq> it'll never go away completely
<faenil> :)
<pstolowski> Saviq, it is, but let me check if we don't reference it in an obscured dark corner somewhere...
<Saviq> faenil, we need a way to create a 1:n relationship of app to surfaces, we don't want bamf any more
<Saviq> faenil, so a Mir client must be securely (unspoofingly) identified as a particular app
<pstolowski> Saviq, not used or referenced in any way by shell plugin
<Saviq> pstolowski, kk
<faenil> Saviq: oki :)
<sidi_> hi. looking at the unity code base right now. whats the difference between the unity-standalone and unity-shared folders?
<greyback> sidi_: unity-standalone appears to allow one to run unity in a window on your existing desktop. the real meat & bones of unity is in unity-shared though
<sidi_> greyback, ah great! thanks
<Saviq> greyback, can you volunteer to the "Desktop app lifecycle management" session (I'll try and be there too)
<greyback> Saviq: I suppose so, but I'm not really up on what we intend to do
<Saviq> greyback, which is what the UOS sessions are meant to be, they're not talks
<greyback> Saviq: alrighty
<greyback> consider me volunteered
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm putting you next to "Unity8 desktop demo" as I understand you agreed on the plan with mhall119?
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm not sure what "Developing Unity8" is meant to be? is it *for* Unity8, or unity8 itself (in which cae "porting X11 apps..." doesn't fit in that session?)
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<Saviq> mhall119, "adding traditional desktop" is something that needs design consideration first and foremost, we've just skimmed over some ideas with Giorgio, but that's about it
<Saviq> mhall119, "unity8 as default" should probably be led by willcooke&friends
<willcooke> Saviq, mhall119 - happy to get involved with that, I think we'd also like to talk about what desktop-style features we need from U8 - so if we can have a U8 person there to talk to that would be good
<Saviq> willcooke, oh sure, we'll be there, just that leading is more of a you thing on this topic I'd say
<willcooke> oki, sounds good to me.  thanks Saviq
<Saviq> willcooke, added you next to it on mhall119's pad, delegate as needed http://pad.ubuntu.com/MQ01t50gLb :)
<willcooke> *cough* my pad
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> I created it, mhall119 did all the work
<willcooke> ;)
<Saviq> oups
<mhall119> Saviq: agreed on the X11 porting docs, will take that off
<mhall119> and yes,it's about telling people how to be involved in developing Unity 8 itself
<Saviq> mhall119, added myself as placeholder, will likely delegate tomorrow
<Saviq> mhall119, so the remaining bit is "traditional desktop on unity8" on which there's little we thought about
<mhall119> Saviq: that's something design has been talking to seb128 about, I'll see if he can host that
<sidi_> i'm stuck trying to build unity on vivid, missing the "pam" and "release-upload-version" dependencies. i have libpam0g-dev installed, and no idea what the second dep is meant to be. Am I missing some obvious step?
<Saviq> sidi_, use "mk-build-deps" from devscripts to install the dependencies
<Saviq> sidi_, or at least `apt-get build-dep unity`
<sidi_> Saviq, thanks, all is installed. these two dependencies are still not resolved by cmake
<Saviq> sidi_, can you paste the cmake log to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sidi_> sure
 * Saviq fires up a build in a chroot in the mean time
<sidi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862734/
<Saviq> sidi_, it looks fine, those are just warnings
<Saviq> sidi_, it generated the build rules fine, so you should be able to make or ninja just fine now
<sidi_> Saviq, good to hear. i'll need to package my changes so i dont want to package a half-broken version :-)
<sidi_> Thanks for checking in any case
<Saviq> sure
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-22
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm testing the silo for bug #1444949, why does the second touch even reach the app behind the launcher? it doesn't when you're not dragging?
<ubot5> bug 1444949 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Launcher reordering interrupted by second touch causes launcher confusion" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444949
<Saviq> s/for/wrt/
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah... we noticed that too... albert reported a bug for that too already
<mzanetti> not fixed yet
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> it might even be a Qt issue, that touch-to-mouse conversion doesn't work when there's another touch in progress or something
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos, any idea where bug #1447056 happens?
<ubot5> bug 1447056 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Favourite scopes forcefully refreshed when opened from Manage Dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447056
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope, i'd say scopes-shell since i don't think we have the hability to refresh a scope? unless it's the is the isActive property
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos most likely shell plugin, but i can't see why without further investigation. setActive seems innocent after a brief look
<tsdgeos> have i gone too far in the connect+lambda-ing =
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865338/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: ↑↑
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> actually i need to redo those
<tsdgeos> it's not guaranteed "this" will still be around when all that stuff finishes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... careful with this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah exactly, when lambdas bitten us was because they don't get disconnected
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos, FYI: bug #1447074 - dunno, maybe replace a string like CURRENT_QUERY in the canned url...
<ubot5> bug 1447074 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need a way to pass current search query with a URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447074
<pstolowski> Saviq, is this because there is a delay between actually invoking the search after last keystrokes, so you still see old results?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah
<Saviq> pstolowski, you see the old Store icon, you continue typing, and click the old store icon
<pstolowski> ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but that's a bit "wrong"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what is?
<tsdgeos> what if the new query would make the icon store disappear
<tsdgeos> would you still pass the new query to the old item?
<tsdgeos> it works for the store, but what guarantees it'll work for something else?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, trueth
<pstolowski> yes.. and i think this is really an edge case
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but then, you're tapping on an item which is there before the new query completed
<MacSlow> Saviq, the current failures on jenkins for my shell-rotation branch (build-dependencies) are to be expected?
<Saviq> pstolowski, happens 100% times when I search for an app and go to the store then ;)
<tsdgeos> otoh i guess the "old" item can be smart enough and do nothing or present a nice "error" if the new query is unprocessable by it
<Saviq> MacSlow, where could it take the new require unity-api etc. from?
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah, sure, i'm just saying it's not something that negatively impacts experience. and it reminds me of the idea we discussed long time ago about graying results out until search completes
<Saviq> pstolowski, well, it does negatively impact my user experience because I have to re-type the last two characters ;)
<Saviq> pstolowski, but agreed this is not a show-stopper
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm...
<Saviq> MacSlow, we've no support in CI for dependency chains
<Saviq> MacSlow, and there's new unity-api required in the branch prerequisite to yours
<Saviq> dednick, I have bug #1446846 to you since two of those are indicators, and you looked at the autopilot stability in any case
<ubot5> bug 1446846 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Three consistent autopilot test failures" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446846
<mhall119> Saviq: wouldyou like me to create blueprints for these UOS sessions so that you can use them to track work items?
<mhall119> or just add them to summit.u.c
<Saviq> mhall119, I think pads will be enough
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> Saviq: greyback can you register as attending the UOS so I can add you to these meetings?
<greyback> ok
<dandrader> Saviq, you there?
<Saviq> dandrader, yup
<Saviq> mhall119, doing
<dandrader> Saviq, When I press my kdb's left "windows/start" key, Qt gets Qt::Key_Meta
<dandrader> Saviq, not Super_L
<greyback> mhall119: done
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, what key should generate Qt::Key_Super_L, if any?
<Saviq> mhall119, done
<mhall119> thanks guys
<Saviq> dandrader, windoze
<dandrader> Saviq, !?
<Saviq> dandrader, but on desktop it's taken over by unity
<Saviq> dandrader, the one with the windows logo
<Saviq> dandrader, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_key_%28keyboard_button%29
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, so Unity7 maps Super_L to Meta?
<Saviq> does it?
<MacSlow> Saviq, how "libunity-api-dev (>= 7.97)" managed to get in there I don't know 7.96 works just fine. But that's just part of the problem.
<greyback> Saviq: dandrader: on my mac, the left apple key is Super_L
<Saviq> MacSlow, it should not work fine, there's new API in there
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, left Windows key is Super_L here, too
<greyback> dandrader: sure you're not doing some xmodmap key re-mapping?
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/shellRotation/+merge/242212
<Saviq> MacSlow, `apt-cache policy libunity-api-dev` ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, *sigh* I've been using build.sh for too long
<Saviq> doesn't really matter
<Saviq> build.sh manages that
<Saviq> you likely have the correct version from the demo-shell ppa
<Saviq> mhall119, done
<MacSlow> Saviq, apt-cache reports none installed and install-candidate 7.97+bzr168+1~ubuntu15.04.1 ... I thought I installed everything via .debs on the device
<Saviq> MacSlow, that version is from demo-stuff PPA
<Saviq> MacSlow, but it's only a build-depend
<Saviq> so it won't be on your phone unless you build on it
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, I have a stock unity7
<Saviq> dandrader, why do you say "maps Super_L to Meta"?
<greyback> dandrader: as a test, run "xev | grep -A 2 KeyPress" in a terminal, then tap your Windows key and see what it prints
<MacSlow> Saviq, so what's the release-plan for libunity-api then... I don't think I can use the demo-stuff-ppa as a build-dependency :)
<greyback> dandrader: that will at least show it is X which is munging your keys, not unity
<Saviq> MacSlow, as every time in the past year, it will get released along unity8 in the same silo
<Saviq> along with qtmir, qtubuntu, ubuntu-keyboard, ubuntu-ui-toolkit, which are all interdependent
<MacSlow> Saviq, so the jenkins failure of my branch is something I've to accept for the time being?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<willcooke> You know how the Automatic mode for U8 is based on # of kbs, # of mice etc - and it's hard coded in the QML
<Saviq> ???
<willcooke> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<Saviq> yeah what about it?
<willcooke> What would be super nice is if those numbers are moved from hard coded values to settings
 * mzanetti nods
<mzanetti> urgent?
<willcooke> Do I propose a new User Story and get it in your backlog
<willcooke> mzanetti, nahhh
<Saviq> willcooke, mzanetti, waiteth
<willcooke> just want to know how I go about formally requesting it
<dandrader> greyback, it does say Super_L
<Saviq> it's going to be the scenario selector's responsibility
<mzanetti> willcooke, Saviq: ack. will do that when I prepare that branch for landing into trunk
<mzanetti> Saviq, there's a card for that inputinfo stuff already
<Saviq> no point in making it a setting?
<Saviq> dandrader, I see you put the fake timers inside the test itself, I thought you'd put it in a shared bit in tests/utils for future use?
<willcooke> so, end goal here is that the new snappy desktop could be installed on that x86 tablet Ive got for demos and it would switch with no hacks required from me
<dandrader> Saviq, can be moved to separate files when needed
<Saviq> dandrader, k
<Saviq> unless we forget ;)
<willcooke> the issue is that, because it's stupid, we can't say kbds > 0 because in their wisdom, they made the power button and the vol up/down button an entire keyboard
<willcooke> ya rly
<Saviq> yeah, obviously our decision making will need to be smarter
<Saviq> (hint hint: it should be based off of mice, not keyboards)
<Saviq> (isn't it?)
<greyback> dandrader: hmm, then something higher than x remapping that key. not sure what that might be tbh
<willcooke> Saviq, good call
<willcooke> oh
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, Qt itself is doing it: "Qt::Key_Meta -> On OS X, this corresponds to the Control keys. On Windows keyboards, this key is mapped to the Windows key."
<willcooke> I wonder...
<Saviq> greyback, didn't he just say it *does* say Super_L?
<Saviq> dandrader, well, yeah, Meta is a catch-all likely
<dandrader> Saviq, that was with "xev | grep -A 2 KeyPress"
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, and I get a Super_L there, too, where do you get Meta for it?
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, but he was reporting Qt said Meta key was pressed.
<Saviq> ah
<dandrader> Saviq, so Qt gets a native Super_L event and send a Qt::Key_Meta to the application
<Saviq> dandrader, interestingly I used Super_L when testing the new kernel with the new keycode, and that worked?
<greyback> and in the xcb plugin, XC_Super_L maps straight to Qt's SuperL
<Saviq> dandrader, does it send just the Meta or both Meta and Super_L?
<Saviq> because for sure Super_L worked for me on the phone at least
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865549/
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, that's ./plugins/platforms/xcb/qxcbkeyboard.cpp
<Saviq> ok so it's xcb
<greyback> dandrader: yuk
<dandrader> Saviq, no, it sends only Meta
<Saviq> yeah, yuk
<Saviq> but
<Saviq> what is rmod_masks.meta
<greyback> dandrader: sure that code path being hit? That's only if super used as meta modifier, which is language/settings specific
<Saviq> looks kinda configurable
<Saviq> yeah, /me remembers a whole set of options in the keyboard settings panel, not there now
<dandrader> greyback, no, but that's the only place I found where you have Meta and Super_L together
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that's a configurable bit, you (a user) can decide to have it mapped to Meta
<greyback> Saviq: yep, I'm struggling to find it. There was definitely an option to remap super key to a meta key something
<Saviq> dandrader, there was a menu like so before http://askubuntu.com/questions/19558/what-are-the-meta-super-and-hyper-keys
<Saviq> not sure where it's gone
<mhall119> mzanetti: can you register as attending the UOS too so I can make you the host of http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22440/demo-unity-8-in-desktop-mode/ ?
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> mhall119, takes a bit until it accepts that I've registered to UOS
<mhall119> mzanetti: if you registered for the sprint in LP yes, it has to wait for the cron job to import it
<mhall119> mzanetti: but you're all set now, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, you need to fix your editor to strip trailing whitespace on save ;)
<dandrader> yeha
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: greyback: hmmmm, so i am doing the "show splashscreen without spinner if on spread but not running and no screenshot" part and realized for that i need to have a property that tells me "this is fake" which we don't have as a state, we have starting, running, suspended, stopped. I could easily add a new state to those but those live in qtmir and means deciding we'll inject the "fake" apps at the qtmir level now instead of when doing the
<tsdgeos> work, alternatively i can put it in unity8 with a comment saying to decide it later or i can "abuse/reuse"  the stopped state. Opinion?
<mzanetti> I think stopped is what it ism no?
<mzanetti> s/ism/is,/
<Saviq> yeah that's what "I ran the app but it died" means
<Saviq> I think
<mzanetti> yes
<greyback> yeah, stopped means the app's process was OOM killed
<mzanetti> "I haven't ran the app" is, it doesn't exist in the AppMan model
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<greyback> one could abuse the "stopped" state to cover those not-yet-started apps
<mzanetti> greyback, IMO that's not even abusing it
<mzanetti> it's exactly what it is is for
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> it is and it is not _:D
<tsdgeos> the docu says
<tsdgeos> it was OOM killed and stuff
<tsdgeos> in this case it would be
<tsdgeos> i rebooted and has not even started
<tsdgeos> but ok, i'll use that one
<mzanetti> ok. should be "it was killed by OOM or a reboot"
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, I debated writing "abuse"
<greyback> it wasn't the initial intention anyway
<greyback> and a "stopped" state does imply it was once running
<Saviq> does it
<mzanetti> yeah.
<Saviq> it's a state, it's stopped
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> you could very well say "notRunning"
<greyback> stopped != "not running"
 * Saviq disagrees
<mzanetti> anyhow... we agree that tsdgeos can go ahead with the stopped one :D
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> Cyanogen in "strategic partnership" with Microsoft...
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> they're going to ship all the apps
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> how would things like changing user fonts work under unity8?
<seb128> is that something worked on?
<seb128> or having a bug/blueprint for tracking purpose?
<seb128> (on X for e.g GTK there is a xsettings set that GTK reads)
<Saviq> seb128, more of a UITK question
<Saviq> seb128, if not a Mir one, even, depending if they want it there
<Saviq> or both..
<Saviq> definitely worth talking about
<greyback> seb128: yeah would need some replacement for xsettings. gtk on wayland will have the same problem, so they must have a solution made somehow
<mterry> MacSlow, do you have an encrypted home dir?
<MacSlow> mterry, not anymore
<mterry> MacSlow, excellent.  Then one option for you if you have down time is investigate bug 1435364
<ubot5> bug 1435364 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Lockscreen unresponsive after starting app from QtC or cmdline" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1435364
<dandrader> MacSlow, if you're looking for reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/autoInstallTouchRegistry/+merge/256726
<dandrader> MacSlow, would offload tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> dandrader: isn't it crashing?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that branch?
<tsdgeos> i think that's what qmluitests said
<tsdgeos> let me check
<tsdgeos> yeah https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/736/console
<tsdgeos> QWARN  : tst_TouchRegistry::removeOldUndecidedCandidates() [TouchRegistry] Candidate for touch 0 defaulted!
<tsdgeos> QFATAL : tst_TouchRegistry::removeOldUndecidedCandidates() Received signal 11
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : tst_TouchRegistry::removeOldUndecidedCandidates() Received a fatal error.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, just saw that.
<MacSlow> mterry, dandrader: I'll look at dandrader's branch first... since the QtCreator mount issue seems to need some preparation setup to reproduce
<mterry> MacSlow, yeah no worries
<mterry> MacSlow, I won't assume you're looking into it until you tell me so  :)  Thanks for consideringn it
<MacSlow> mterry, sure
<sidi_> What exactly does plugins/unityshell/ contain?
<sidi_> is it the UI with a search bar on the top left corner?
<Saviq> sidi_, I'm not familiar with the unity codebase, but yes, the dash (press super/windows key), launcher, the top panel with indicators etc., all that is a compiz plugin
<seb128> Saviq, greyback, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, got a pointer to scancode → qt key mappings?
<greyback> Saviq: qtbase/src/plugins/platforms/xcb/qxcbkeyboard.cpp if you're talking X11
<Saviq> yeah good enough
<Saviq> tx
<greyback> np
<Saviq> ok this is bad/weird
 * Saviq getting some crazy key code ;(
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, we seem to have a problem, silo 25 has your branch built, but I'm getting some crazy key id (269025111, correct would be 16777299), even though native scan code looks correct - 133 for Super_L...)
 * Saviq flashing from scratch
<Saviq> greyback, any idea ↑?
<greyback> Saviq: not a clue
<Saviq> the bad value is like an order of magnitude wrong...
<dandrader> Saviq, should have stayed with the Home_Key... :)
<dandrader> Saviq, 269025111 doesn't map to any key at all I think
<dandrader> Saviq, should I start debugging or are you on it already?
<Saviq> dandrader, couldn't stay with Home unless we ate that key, and then people connecting keyboards would lose Home
<greyback> Saviq: maybe MIR_CLIENT_INPUT_RECEIVER_REPORT=log will output the raw key events that unity8 sees
<Saviq> dandrader, evdev says: key event at 1429720683.794992, 133 (KEY_COPY), up
<Saviq> greyback, thanks, helpful
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10866894/
<Saviq> that looks fine, doesn't it...
<greyback> Saviq: isn't 269025111 the bad value?
<Saviq> greyback, ah hmm, so maybe it's just a case that this is a not-mapped key_code
<Saviq> since power is   key_code: 269025066
<Saviq>   scan_code: 116
<dandrader> ahh, 269025111 is an XKB value...
<Saviq> in any case, evdev says it's key_copy, which is likely not mapped
<greyback> Saviq: think mir uses this table: 3rd_party/android-deps/android/keycodes.h
<dandrader> greyback, Saviq, there's a table in qtmir that maps XKB to Qt key codes
<dandrader> in qteventfeeder.cpp
<Saviq> ETOOMANYTABLE
<Saviq> S
<greyback> dandrader: true, but something has to map raw events to xkb, and I think that's mir's job
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<Saviq> XKB_KEY_XF86Copy
<Saviq> ok there's nothing to say, I'm just getting some weird key code that's all
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, thanks, we're handling it in phablet
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, FYI: super in Mir == KEY_LEFTMETA
<Saviq> or rather in raw events
<Saviq> i.e. it's X11 that maps it to Super_L
<greyback> Saviq: sounds wrong, isn't alt the meta key?
<Saviq> greyback, alt is alt
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, ignore me
<Saviq> dandrader, seems we forgot about distinguishing between tap vs. long press
<Saviq> <om26er> Saviq, if i slowly swipe from the bottom dash is reset first and then the bottom edge works.
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<dandrader> Saviq, it's like its light. it blinks on press, not only after you release it
<Saviq> om26er, ↑
<Saviq> I'm not sure, could go for either
<om26er> dandrader, aah, so we have to stick to this behavior done? unless something on the kernel is changed ?
<Saviq> om26er, no, we could do what you say, dandrader's just making the point that it behaves like the light, you pressed it, so it acts
<Saviq> om26er, and I get that argument, we'd need a designer here who actually thought this through
<Saviq> both make some sense
<om26er> Saviq, yeah, I think we need an agreement on how the functionality is supposed to be.
<Saviq> om26er, there's very little detail on that tbh
<Saviq> om26er, there's nothing planned for long press for the button for now
<Saviq> om26er, and I agree with Daniel that it follows the HW behaviour
<Saviq> om26er, so I'd say we should go for what it does now and once we have someone that actually thinks this through UX/design wise, we'll revisit
<om26er> Saviq, hmm, ok. I'll go with that.
<om26er> Saviq,
<om26er> oops
<om26er> Saviq, whats the regression potential of this change, I see it barely changes any old code.
<om26er> except for random crashes :)
<om26er> Saviq, totally irrelevant: whats the progress on "scopes in right edge switcher" thing ?
<Saviq> om26er, under design proto + testing
<Saviq> om26er, very little, it really could only affect bottom edge in apps, but even that's very unlikely since we're only monitoring events and not accepting them
<om26er> Saviq, ok. btw the bottom edge behavior is very annoying inside apps as well, a lazy drag is now very likely to bring back dash.
<om26er> also I have been just told that silos can land tomorrow as well. So probably would make sense to run this through design and if needed iterate on it tomorrow ?
<Saviq> om26er, I see what you mean, we'll get on it straight away in the morning
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-23
<Mirv> bregma: it seems even the newest 14.04 LTS compiz update is stopped :( http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html I remember the last time there was a big line of Problems, now after the blacklist adding there's just one
<Mirv> bregma: but you'll need to chat with release team on how to proceed if it's wanted to be spread
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: I've made a sidenote about https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109756 - do you plan to "formally" ask me about landing it, or is the plan still to rather backport the bigger Provider part?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: no because we asked you to land the bigger async provider part (or did we not?)
<Saviq> we did
<Saviq> bug #1439263
<ubot5> bug 1439263 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Backport QQuickAsyncImageProvider from upstream-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439263
<Mirv> tsdgeos: you haven't really, the bug #1439263 mentions it should be backported and as a comment it's mentioned that that MP brings fix for http stalling without anything else, but there's no clear asking what to do
<Saviq> Mirv, what else do you want us to write? :D
<Mirv> Saviq: like, whether to take https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/108540/ or https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109756 :)
<Mirv> since now both are mentioned in the same bug
<Saviq> Mirv, my bad wording
<Saviq> Mirv, because we don't have a separate bug for http stalling
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, so both would be needed? I somehow thought thet asyncprovider would solve the problem.
<Saviq> Mirv, updated the comment ;)
<Mirv> ok, so no both :)
<Saviq> Mirv, no :)
<Mirv> clear! I'll start a landing for that + the thumbnailer branch
<tsdgeos> Mirv: wait wait, the thumbnailer branch is not ready
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I know it's not ready, I'm not going to _land_ it
<Mirv> just rebasing/testing the qtdeclarative part
<Mirv> tsdgeos: perks of being on the landing team, silos for free! :)
<tsdgeos> k
<Mirv> weird, that yesterday's unity8 landing that the PPA decided to show complete qml-phone-shell changelog for...
<Mirv> if it happens again there must be some new LP bug
<Mirv> FYI https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/110910/ solved my Qt 5.5 blocker problem so I've been able to go forward with testing 5.5 alpha more (builds only, because of qtmir)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: what's with qtmir? crashes? doesn't build?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I filed this a month ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1437181 saviq looked it into a bit and I remember the change indicates it's not a simple build problem but requires some changes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437181 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir fails to build with Qt 5.5" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> there's been a change to how the scenegraph profiler is to be used
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> at worst for testing you could just comment those lines
<tsdgeos> since it doesn't do anything else than ehlp profiling
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑↑↑
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh, ok, good info, thanks!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hmm, it's possible there's DBus activity in adding Ubuntu One account that gets worse with the 018 silo https://trello.com/c/doDBpNlq/1428-ubuntu-landing-018-qtbase-opensource-src-qtbase-opensource-src-gles-mirv - I saw that too, but I thought I reproduced that without the PPA but maybe it was different
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's possible, no idea what the ubuntuone or accounts system does tbh
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I think the problem described is actual app installation. I did reproduce that adding U1 account was problematic, but I did not see problems with app installation possibly because I flashed clean + added new account
<Mirv> (and adding U1 account was problematic without the PPA too)
<Mirv> I don't know about what happens with app installation either
<Mirv> (asking on #ubuntu-touch)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you didn't run into that yesterday but we did a landing yesterday
<tsdgeos> so it makes sense :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah.. I guess so... just wish I didn't have to babysit that branch until the needed update for libunity-api-dev lands... so Jenkins can move on... and also provide an approve-stamp :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that branch is like a never-ending story for me :)
<tsdgeos> yaeh i can feel the pain of long branches
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: actually i think some of the merge issues come from the parent
<tsdgeos> so make sure you fix those first
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, you mean lp:~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation
<tsdgeos> yes
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes... debian/changelog, debian/control and tests/plugins/Unity/Launcher/CMakeLists.txt at least
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: well i wrote it in that branch MR :)
<Saviq> /food
<greyback> Mirv: sorry for the delay: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/qt55-compat/+merge/257235
<greyback> tsdgeos: fancy giving it a quick look^^
<tsdgeos> greyback: so dropped the profiling?
<tsdgeos> it's really not useful?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah, it always printed 0. binding a texture is a really cheap
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> let me compile it in case it fails somewhere else
<tsdgeos> greyback: all good
<greyback> tsdgeos: thanks
<sidi_> Saviq, i figured a lot of the stuff I was pestering you about was on https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ Would be great to have this page in the topic
<Saviq> sidi_, unity.ubuntu.com is there in the topic, and there's a "Get Involved" link there...
<sidi_> well, that's fair enough
<Mirv> greyback: thanks! not the biggest priority anyway, I'm just happy I'm early in doing these build tests myself this time.
<Mirv> and now when I have time at some point I can even try to see if the phone runs with 5.5! maybe next week.
<Mirv> and for the first time my build tests are truly covering all non-required rebuilds too, and I already found about 5 such FTBFS:s
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: yeah QObject was removed from some big global include which makes some stuff not compile
<tsdgeos> should be trivial to get back into compiling
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you meant Mirv ↑?
<tsdgeos> i did :D
<tsdgeos> i.e. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/telepathy/telepathy-qt/commit/?id=494a955128a193382a698ee3d71071d8ff8388e9
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: right, I hinted towards your adding of it to unity8 in a couple of the bug reports that seemed clearly to be similar to that
<Mirv> then there's also some possibly more tricky bugs, but on the other hand it's Alpha we're talking about..
<Mirv> in a parallel universe when Qt releases on time Beta was released March 12th, but sadly in this universe we're still at Alpha
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah for sure there's a crasher in one of unity8 tests
<tsdgeos> but let's wait for the beta before complinign more
<Mirv> (https://wiki.qt.io/Qt-5.5-release)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I can has a review of the last commit in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/homeKey/+merge/257254
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> Saviq, haven't tested it yet, but reading through it, it seems a long-press of the button would not bring you to home any more
<mzanetti> intentional?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, it just built in silo 25 if you want to test
<mzanetti> ah cool, yes, I will
<mzanetti> Saviq, but why not having it working on longpress?
<mzanetti> i.e. starting the timer if not running on release
<Saviq> mzanetti, because by then you started a lazy bottom swipe
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah I know what you mean
<mzanetti> Saviq, not that I want that. just thinking out loud if it wouldn't make sense
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I think we'll leave long-press for a different use case, we only care about tap today, and I wouldn't like to introduce a long press people might get used to
<mzanetti> Saviq, fair enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll need to boot the kernel from https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~okubik/tangxi/boot.img
<Saviq> mzanetti, (fastboot boot boot.img)
<mzanetti> Saviq, hinting the bottom edge onPress would be cool :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, apps could do that, we're delivering the events to them anyway
<mzanetti> oh. yeah, would need to be an app-thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we'd need someone from design to actually look at this at all ;P
<Saviq> firt
<Saviq> *first
<mzanetti> sure
<Saviq> om26er, updated silo 25, it will only interpret taps now
<om26er> Saviq, great, will get to it now
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh and also, in this case we likely need to be a bit more granular between tap and long press because of the bottom edge (i.e. tap must be short, and long press acts immediately as soon as its threshold is reached)
<Saviq> vs. tap being any press+release that's shorter than long press
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> Saviq, tested. feels good
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx, before, a very lazy bottom swipe would trigger dash, can you confirm that's not the case still? like that you really can't see anything unexpected happen (I can't)
<mzanetti> confirmed
<mzanetti> Saviq, I just notice that verly slow bottom edges work in apps but not in the dash :)
<mzanetti> (yes, I know why - just didn't realize it so far)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> we got a card for that :D
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> Saviq, btw, new calculator app asked me on an ETA for that
<mzanetti> Saviq, they have a problem that the bottom line of the the buttons is partially obscured by the bottom edge drag are
<mzanetti> a
<Saviq> right
<mzanetti> I guess it's probably worth for them coming up with a workaround for now
<mzanetti> might be a while until it really ends up in the SDK
<Saviq> and in a stable image for that matter
<Saviq> in a framework etc.
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> popey, ^
<popey> wat?
<mzanetti> calculator app, bottom edge
<popey> kk
<mzanetti> you better add some workaround for now
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<Saviq> popey, it'll be new API in the SDK, so new framework etc.
<popey> ok
<Saviq> popey, or you guys can do what browser did
<Saviq> popey, just copy the code from us
<mzanetti> would get us some out-in-the-wild feedback
<popey> what did the browser do?
<mzanetti> popey, there's some classes that you could copy from the unity8 codebase so you'd have that special edge drag area available in calc
<mzanetti> browser did that
<popey> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: Saviq: i did a first take on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/suspend_screenshoting/+merge/257119 that afaics does everything that it should do, but some review would be nice :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, coolz
<greyback> tsdgeos: nice. I can look at it later on this evening
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one thing I'd ask for is some minimal docs
<Saviq> doxygen style and all
<tsdgeos> Saviq: for sessionscreenshoter.h ?
<mterry> josharenson, latest jenkins for the greeter mode branch looks OK, right?
<mterry> still 4 errors, but maybe not related?
<Saviq> mterry, we only expect 3 errors these days
<mterry> Saviq, humph
<mterry> Saviq, ok good to know
<Saviq> bug #1446846
<ubot5> bug 1446846 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Three consistent autopilot test failures" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446846
<mterry> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> (and complete FAILURE due to bug #1421009)
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<josharenson> mterry: my eyes are barely open, ill go take a look
<mterry> josharenson, unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_modal_sd_without_greeter is the new failure with your branch
<josharenson> mterry: ah that sounds real :-/
<josharenson> mterry: humm it passes locally...
<Saviq> popey, if you decide to take the code, we have a few unlanded branches that will take the bottom edge bits closer to what will likely end up in the SDK, so please just talk to us when you're there
<dandrader> Saviq, so you're saying that a long press should not show home?
<dandrader> Saviq, it might be that the only way to "fix" this use case is adding even more delay to the button response
<dandrader> Saviq, not sure this is really a bug
<dandrader> Saviq, it's like trying to do a very lazy edge swipe. it won't work
<Saviq> dandrader, already fixed
<Saviq> dandrader, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/homeKey/revision/1738
<Saviq> dandrader, and don't you have a public holiday today?
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm... the light won't match activation though. but if people are happy
<Saviq> dandrader, it really behaves better
<dandrader> Saviq, it's a holiday in Rio only, and we get only national holidays, right?
<Saviq> dandrader, tsdgeos disagrees ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm... tsdgeos tell me more :)
<Saviq> dandrader, /me dunno, don't have any non-national ones
<Saviq> dandrader, I think the deal is that you observe all the holidays that are observed by others in your area
<tsdgeos> well i've been doing "barcelona holidays" since the beginning
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, so we have a precedent! :D
<dandrader> this week was unique. national holiday on Tuesday and local holiday on Thursday. local universities (those lazy bastards!) took the whole week off. My wife teaches in one of them. :)
<dandrader> mterry, you should move to Rio ^^^
<Saviq> dandrader, teachers have it like that ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, screenshoter surprisingly small, /me likes ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what's the transition between screenshot and app right now? we were considering desaturating the screenshot so it's clear the app is not ready (if it's not in greyscale to begin with ;D)
<mterry> dandrader, agreed!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's "pixelated" since we only show an image with width/2 height/2 resolution
<tsdgeos> it's not horrible as an indicator of "this is not the real app"
<tsdgeos> could be better too
<Saviq> on that note, I think we need to stop doing the /2, darken+desaturation will likely work better
<Saviq> + ActivityIndicator
<tsdgeos> Saviq: different MR though?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, could be
<tsdgeos> pushed some docu, it's not great, but gives a basic grasp of what the thing does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, I'm starting to fall to "SessionGrabber", we already have a "ScreenGrabber"
<Saviq> s/to/for/
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> that's the thing that actually saves screenshots for the user
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> and it's grabToImage, too
<tsdgeos> hmmm not really
<tsdgeos> i mean kind of
<tsdgeos> QImage screenshot = main_window->grabWindow();
<Saviq> I mean on QQuickItem?
<Saviq> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qquickitem.html#grabToImage
 * tsdgeos got lost
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nvm, I'll write stuff on the MR
<tsdgeos> :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-24
<larsu> Saviq: did you ask me about gsettings overrides based on XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP at some point?
<larsu> somebody did and I try to remember who it was
 * larsu is planning work for next cycle
<Saviq> larsu, not sure what X_C_D is (well, I can imagine what it is) so no :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you sure about the double tt ? the internet is thorn between screenshoter and screenshotter
<tsdgeos> did i fall rom the internet again?
<tsdgeos> ah no, seems i'm still here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, not sure ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe it should simply be "shooter"? :D
 * Saviq still prefers "grabber"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but we have that one already
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we have *Screen*Grabber, not *Session*Grabber
<tsdgeos> oh ok
<tsdgeos> so i'll do SessionGrabber
<Saviq> yup
<bgd> Hi everyone! I have a synaptics with 3-finger-swipe capability (as shown by xinput list-props) and I wonder how I can activate that in Unity, so that e.g. I can change the workspace with it?
<Saviq> bgd, try having a read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport maybe that will help
<dandrader> mzanetti, all your comments have been addressed here https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/256497
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: hey, was playing with unity8 desktop on a second machine i have here...first thing i tried was launching the browser
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: IT craps out, right?
<kgunn> i see the app window loading for a split second then it goes away
<kgunn> ok...so you see it to
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Known issue, lemme find the bug...
<kgunn> thanks...i was trying to look for bugs
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1429135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429135 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app crashed with SIGSEGV in XQueryExtension()" [High,Confirmed]
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Seems to be a fix, but it hasn't hit the archive yet????
<kgunn> huh...
<kgunn> yeah, that's weird
<kgunn> unless....maybe it's only in the overlay ppa ?
<ChrisTownsend> It is weird.  Not sure what's taking so long.
<mzanetti> dandrader, ack. will test it again, on a tablet
<dandrader> oh oh... I foresee new issues :)
<dandrader> are you guys getting "<Unknown File>: QML UCDeprecatedTheme: Theme.palette is deprecated. Use ThemeSettings instead." spammed on the console when running qml tests?
<dandrader> like "make tryShell"
<tsdgeos> no, but i did not enable "newest PPA"
<tsdgeos> maybe the sdk guys changed something in there?
<tsdgeos> this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878840/
<tsdgeos> do you have the nwest PPA?
<Saviq> yeah they did
<Saviq> the whole theming system is redone
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i addressed all your comments in the sessiongrabber branch
<mzanetti> dandrader, I've updated my device but still see those things. I assume the ppa isn't up to date?
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, it's not
<mzanetti> ack
<dandrader> mzanetti,  triggered a new build now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx, will check
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/ddaImprovements/+merge/255896 is also missing your feedback
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: i'm sitting in a meeting and oxide 1.7 just landed....so me thinks that bug must be something else ?
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Hmm, my vivid system has oxide 1.5.5 installed and no new updates.
<kgunn> yeah...that's weird me too
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: So until the archive gets updated, we're stuck.
<kgunn> hmm, but it's not in overlay...
 * kgunn goes to investigate
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: What is "overlay"?
<kgunn> oh wait...it just appeard
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<dandrader> mzanetti, and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/floatingFlickable/+merge/256668 as well
<kgunn> where stuff can land when the regular archive is  froze
<kgunn> ChrisTownsend: ^
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, ok, cool.
<ChrisTownsend> I should add that PPA then for the latest and greatest:)
<kgunn> yep
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: Ok, the oxide package is pending w/ the arm64 build still running.
<mzanetti> dandrader, on the floatingflickable one there's 2 comments you missed, I think
<dandrader> mzanetti, ahh, right!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you know if we still need this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10879284/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: don't know tbh
<tsdgeos> can try removing it an checking what happens i guess :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you do or want me to?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, just wandering if I should copy this over to a new test or not. So I guess I won't
<dandrader> s/wandering/wondering
<tsdgeos> dandrader: leave it out, if it passes, good :D
#ubuntu-unity 2015-04-25
<Encrypt> Hi!
<Encrypt> So what has happened to the count in the messaging menu?
<Encrypt> I had managed to have it working with µTox
<Encrypt> But now, the count never appears
<Encrypt> Hum, works again
<Encrypt> Weird
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-25
<mterry> tsdgeos, I made a thing you'll like: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/test-greeter-dbus-fixes/+merge/292677
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: why the > 0? is this something that would get fixed in future branches?
<mterry> tsdgeos, that's because there are two PropertiesChanged signals sent out -- for two separate properties.  And the previous code was racy if both came in before spy.wait() finished
<mterry> tsdgeos, so I think >0 is fine as is, even in future
<tsdgeos> mterry: if there's two of them, should be > 1 ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, we only care about the first one -- we know the order they come in, and the test is only interested in the first
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, good points though -- that check does *look* flaky  :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: so shall i approve it or you'll have another look?
<mterry> tsdgeos, no I was just saying they were good questions.  I'm +1 for code as is.  I think there are comments already in that function that explain what's going on
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<Mirv> I give silo 19 "Timo's seal of approval" on my frieza that Bq shipped to me on Friday
<Saviq> +1
<cimi> tsdgeos hey albert, any reason why we didnt add qml tests for the expandable filter? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_filter/+merge/288957
<tsdgeos> cimi: hmmm
<tsdgeos> cimi: i guess i forgot :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you comment asking for it in the MR?
<cimi> tsdgeos I asked a need information
<tsdgeos> oki
<davmor2> Saviq: I wouldn't pay too much attention to that though we fail Mirv silos all the time ;)
<Mirv> haha
<tsdgeos> cimi: added the test
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no apps scope when I run unity8-dash in my laptop. any idea why?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: not installed?
<tsdgeos> unity-scope-click
<dandrader> tsdgeos, right. installing now. do you know which package brings this one in?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, wow, unity8-dash loads it on the fly
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ubuntu-touch is the dependency that brings it in
<ChrisTownsend> Hey all!  If I pair a keyboard with say an N4 or Frieza, how does it figure out what keyboard is being used.  I know if you explicitly set the hardware keyboard in System Settings->Language & Text->External Keyboad->Layouts and other sources", then it is saved in org.freedesktop.Accounts.User$UID.InputSources property.  But if I just pair it and not set it in there, that property is blank.
<ChrisTownsend> Does U8 assume it's a US(?) keyboard and the user has to go in there to set it to their particular keyboard layout?  Or is there some sort of probing to figure out the keyboard layout when pairing?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Any ideas? ^^^^
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, no probing possible
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, we'll default to the default one for the language
<Saviq> or have it in OOBE for desktops
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok.  Background is that I need to set the same keyboard for X apps, so the best approach would be if InputSources is blank, then use the language that is set.  But if InputSources is set, then use the first one that is set.
<Saviq> ltinkl, comment ↑?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: In The Future, I will plan on dynamic keyboard selection for X apps, but this will have to due for now.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, define dynamic? you mean applied on the fly?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yes, on the fly.  Like if someone changes the keyboard layout in System Settings, that can also be applied to any running X apps.  But that is much more complicated, so that will be done the line.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: So I would need some sort of something to catch the change property signal and see if it changed...or somethin'.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: But right now, X apps are US keyboard only and that is bad.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: So if I can at least set the current layout when an X app launches, that will satisfy most use cases.
 * ltinkl reads the backlog
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, so what's known is the user's preferred keymap but you can't currently ask U8 which is the current one
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, so that's something I could expose to you to fix this
<ltinkl> if the user hasn't configured any keymaps, I don't think we should get too smart and try to guess from the language (which is also technically wrong, some keymaps don't match the language code)
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Well, that would certainly be a good thing.  It looks like System Settings queries org.freedesktop.Accounts.User$UID.InputSources property for the selected maps.
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, yes, we do the same in u8 (that's our common "storage")
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, but the current keymap is only known to u8 atm
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Ok, then it's easy enough for me to query that too.  But my question is, if I just pair a keyboard, that property is blank, so how is the keymap determined in that case.
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Oh, ok, if U8 only knows, then having some way to query U8 would probably be best.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ltinkl, I think when changing language, we should set the default keymap, too (at least if it's empty?)
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Would it be some Dbus interface you would expose?
<Saviq> please no
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, can't you access accountsservice?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Via DBus?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I guess I'm asking if it provides a dbus service.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, AS does
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, org.freedesktop.Accounts
<Saviq> it's a property there
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yes, actually I do that in the code I'm developing now.  It's the InputSources property, right?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, yes, that's the "official" API
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, sure.  Well, my question goes back to this: InputSources is blank when pairing a keyboard, so how is the keyboard layout chosen in that case?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, today we assume US
<Saviq> so you should do the same IMO
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: lol, ok.  Then it's the responsibility of the user to set it correctly after pairing.
<Saviq> ltinkl, would you say that we should fill InputSources when changing language or should we default to the default language keyboard based on the current language?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Sure, I can assume that too.  Well, currently, I always assume that:)
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, not necessarily ↑
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, but doing that you'd be on par with unity8 ;)
<ltinkl> Saviq, not sure... we could certainly do this in the Wizard, to set the default HW keymaps (as we do wirth OSK)
<ltinkl> Saviq, still I need to expose the current keymap somewhere, InputSources in AS/DBUS isn't what Chris needs
<Saviq> ltinkl, oh you mean when we're switching it
<ltinkl> Saviq, exactly
<Saviq> ltinkl, can't he take it from the surface?
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah right, but onky MirSurface (from qtmir) has it, the getter is missing in Mir itself :/
<ltinkl> Saviq, the correct way imho would be for Mir to provide the getter (besides the setter it has), then anyone can read it
<Saviq> ltinkl, think it's on purpose clients don't know?
<ltinkl> Saviq, hmm in theory, Mir has a surface observer so you at least get a signal when the keymap gets changed, that might be a way too
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, ^^
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Hmm, maybe Xmir would be the one that should handle keyboard mapping since it's the thing that interfaces with Mir.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, totally
<ltinkl> yeah, you could listen to the keymap_changed signal from Mir observer
<ltinkl> and propagate it into the container
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Yeah, ok, I guess I need to talk to duflu(?) about how to implement something in Xmir to do something like that.
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, yup
<ChrisTownsend> ltinkl: Saviq: Thanks guys!
<ltinkl> ChrisTownsend, duflu or anpok
<anpok> hm?
<anpok> keyboard mapping?
<anpok> not keymapping?
<Saviq> anpok, keyboard layout
<ChrisTownsend> Right, layout
<anpok> do you need to know which layout?
<anpok> or is it enough to know that it changed? /me hasnt read the scrollback yet.
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: Well ,however we accomplish it, we need to set the correct layout in the libertine container for X apps that matches the currnt layout in U8.
<anpok> ah ok.. we could forward the keymap itself
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: Ideally, we would want "xkb:de" set in X for the container if U8 is using "de".
<Saviq> anpok, I just wonder if there's a reason not to tell the client?
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: So one idea is that Xmir could get the layout from Mir and set it appropriately for that X session.  And could even possible listen for signal when it changes in U8 and change it for the running X instance.
<anpok> there is none.. we just dont provide the xkb settings to the client.. just the keymap itself..
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: Hmm, so it's not possible with the way Mir is currently implemented?
<anpok> no. we just have to eihter also send the credentials used to assemble the keymap or forward the keymap that we received from the server..
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: Ok, looks like that is a dead end.  Saviq, ltinkl^^^^
<anpok> the latter xmir could already do .. the former ... needs a mir change
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: After reading your last statement, so there is a way to do it via forwarding the keymap received from the server to Xmir?
<anpok> yes
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: So Xmir would just need to be modified to do that, right?
<anpok> i assume so yes
<ChrisTownsend> anpok: Ok, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: So just to confirm, I set the language to German and the keyboard layout stays US.  So currently, it seems that the user has to explicitly set the keyboard layout they want, which is kind of what I expected, but wanted to chack.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-26
<mterry> dednick, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4/edit#
<mterry> tedg, so which UAL call asks "I have this string, might be short/long, dunno -- what app does it belong to?"
<mterry> tedg, I was using ual::AppID::find()
<mterry> tedg, but I believe you made that to be a strict lookup for long ids?
<mterry> tedg, discover?
<mterry> tedg, looking at code, I guess find() might still be that call...
<mterry> Saviq, silo 69 is targetted for ota 11, eh?  I have the libertine-enabling branch ~mterry/qtmir/use-ual-info that just got approved and should go into ota11, but it's not related to the dynamic gu stuff in silo 69.  Will there be another silo right after that lands, or shall we just stick it in there anyway?
<Saviq> mterry, isn't there a silo with it already? you could land it after 19 (mir 0.22) lands
<mterry> Saviq, there's a testing silo with it
<mterry> not my silo though, and I don't know about the other branches in there with it.  But OK, so I can make my own silo
<mterry> Saviq, looks like our jenkins doesn't look in stable-phone overlay on xenial yet?
<Saviq> mterry, why?
<Saviq> mterry, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/build-2-binpkg/
<Saviq> oh well I should probably drop xenial
<mterry> Saviq, well we want to eventually migrate to xenial, eh?
<mterry> Saviq, and we don't publish silos to y yet anyway
<Saviq> mterry, well, +overlay
<mterry> Saviq, ah yeah
<mterry> Saviq, ok yeah -- I hadn't noticed xenial+overlay.  I'm down for xenial being dropped.  I getcha now
<Saviq> mterry, down to vivid+overlay and xenial+overlay now
<mterry> Saviq, awesome
<mterry> Saviq, after dropping xenial, I now see errors in xenial+overlay that weren't there before?  "E: xenial+overlay-amd64: Chroot not found"
<Saviq> mterry, hrmm must've done something wrong then
<Saviq> I think it removed xenial*... bug in my jobs
<dpm> hi Saviq, quick question: which libraries/packages give a Qt app the native gtk look and feel? The notes snap right-click menu and cursor look Ubuntuish when the app is built locally, but when launching the snap they look quite different. I'm thinking the snap needs to stage some extra packages, but I'm not sure which ones...
<Saviq> dpm, not sure, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_look_for_Qt_and_GTK_applications mentions just an env var
<dpm> QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=GTK+
<dpm> I can give that a go, thanks!
<dpm> and it seems GTK needs to be shipped too
<Saviq> greyback_, web views are now not sized properly on startup (don't fill the window - similar to the Qt issue, but looks like it's separate)
<tsdgeos> dpm: the gtk qpa should be enough libqt5libqgtk2:amd64
<dpm> ah, great, thanks tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> dpm: if that still doesn't help you may need some of these defined so that qt decides to pick up the gtk qpa http://paste.ubuntu.com/16061883/
<dpm> tsdgeos, awesome, thanks
<greyback_> Saviq: noted
<Saviq> mterry, all's fine now, sorry for the mess
<mterry> Saviq, sweet, will retry
<Saviq> mterry, I will, nw
<mterry> kthx  :)
<Saviq> mterry, assuming this was about a -ci job?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah for my installed-qmltests branch
<Saviq> mterry, yup, running
<mterry> dandrader, could you finish out the review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/no-home-when-locked/+merge/291050 ?
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<mterry> thx!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, in qt code-review, there's no way to reply to a comment, right? you have to simply add a new comment with score:0.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yep
<tedg> mterry: Yes, still find(): http://ubuntu-app-launch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#_CPPv2N6ubuntu10app_launch5AppID4findERKNSt6stringE
<mterry> tedg, awesome, makes sense
<mterry> tedg, should be landing the use-ual-info branch soonish
<tedg> mterry: \o/
<dandrader> greyback_, is there a bug report about the broken screenshot feature on multimonitor scenarios?
<greyback_> dandrader: I don't think so
<dandrader> greyback_, ok
<greyback_> Saviq: yeah, oxide at fault, not sure why yet. Will ping ChrisCoulson about it
<Saviq> greyback_, ack, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-27
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey
<mterry> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1575577
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575577 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "App respawns if manually closed while it's launching" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mzanetti hey any idea about these autopkg failures for unity8: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1078 ? (see excuses)
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::FilterExpandableWidget::test_expandedChanges() property height
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (): 121
<tsdgeos>    Expected (): 120
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/tmp/adt-run.ZeQcT5/build.Q2G/unity8-8.12+15.04.20160426.3/tests/qmltests/Dash/Filters/tst_FilterExpandableWidget.qml(93)]
<tsdgeos> booo rounding
<tsdgeos> and the wizard
<tsdgeos> there's a branch for the wizard
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/stabilizeWizardTests/+merge/292090
<tsdgeos> but the one for the filter test i guess i need to improve :/
<pstolowski> uh
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i guess we can live with this one for a moment?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the wizard or the filter one?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, well, both, i don't think flaky tests should block our silo?
<tsdgeos> wizard sure not
<tsdgeos> the other one
<tsdgeos> i guess it's "fine"
<tsdgeos> but needs fixing
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: are we ready to land it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, just need to sort out the situation with autopkg, otherwise it will not go to qa. there is also a failure with click scope autopkg tests that seems unrelated
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll work on the fix for the exapndable
<tsdgeos> but put it in another branch
<tsdgeos> in case we want to land it later
<mterry> ltinkl, on silo 27, volume notification background is white, but should be black, right?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, http://notyetthere.org/data/multiwindow.mzanetti_0.1_all.click
<Saviq> mterry, new design
<Saviq> white is the new black
<mterry> Saviq, humph
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, just had another dash contenty issue with the silo
<mzanetti> now the header is at the bottom
 * mzanetti restarts the dash and tries to reproduce
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: :(
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... what I did is to open the search, wrote the name of an app that I did no have installed
<mzanetti> and the app store button was offscreen at the top
<mzanetti> I reset the search, then the scope content was ok again, but the header was attached at the bottom of the list
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any chance you reproduced it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, not so far. I'll keep trying in the middle of the sessions
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> i'll give it a quick try here too
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i have the fix for the test of the expanding filter, want me to commit to the same branch and you update the silo? or?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok please do
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: done
<mterry> tsdgeos, why "visible: !true" in appStoreCardWeirdSizing?
<tsdgeos> mterry: that's what you get when you generate code :D
<tsdgeos> shit code :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah I see now
<mterry> :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: i think i actaully fixed that in one of the child MRs
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardArtShapeStyleOnCompileTime/+merge/288103
<mterry> tsdgeos, :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, heyo
<mterry> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/shownosee/+merge/288642 missed one case of see less
<mterry> tsdgeos, same file
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> fixed
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks!
<mterry> tsdgeos, another question
<mterry> tsdgeos, testing silo 27, I'm seeing a dash label that looks a bit cut off
<mterry> tsdgeos, search in the store
<mterry> tsdgeos, for a string like "He" or whatever
<mterry> tsdgeos, the "XX results in Ubuntu Store" label is too close to top
<mterry> tsdgeos, might this be from one of your dash MPs?
<tsdgeos> mterry: screenshot? looks fine here
<mterry> coming
<mterry> tsdgeos, sent via telegram
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> it is indeed to high
<tsdgeos> too
<tsdgeos> why i don't see that?
<mterry> tsdgeos, silo 27?
<tsdgeos> let me make sure i have silo 27 installed :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm also testing on krillin in case size matters, but I doubt it
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16082306/
<tsdgeos> i do, meizu here
<tsdgeos> let me try the krillin
<tsdgeos> but i agree it should not matter much
<mterry> tsdgeos, hrm...  apt update/upgrade?
<tsdgeos> mterry: i actaully did something that may affect this yes
<tsdgeos> new packages incoming
<mterry> tsdgeos, packages?
<tsdgeos> i mean update/upgrade gave me a new unity8
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos> still nothing
 * tsdgeos changes lang to english
<mterry> tsdgeos, then my best guess is krillin?
<mterry> tsdgeos, play with rotatation
<mterry> tsdgeos, rotating back and forth fixed it.  I may have started this bug by searching when rotated?
<tsdgeos> mterry: do you have at hand all the branches in the silo?
<mterry> tsdgeos, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1320
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah...  start rotated.  I then picked "reference" department
<mterry> tsdgeos, then searched for "He"
<mterry> tsdgeos, and got the weird label
<mterry> not sure if each step is necessary, but I did reproduce
<tsdgeos> mterry: you picked the reference department and then unpicked it?
<tsdgeos> the screenshot doesn't have the reference "brick" on the search bar
<mzanetti> ltinkl, ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-pd.en
<mterry> tsdgeos, well once I get in this state it seems to stick.  until I rotate and re-rotate back.  Then it fixes itself...
<mterry> tsdgeos, so I think I got rid of the reference department before taking the screenshot
<tsdgeos> flashing the krillin
<tsdgeos> can't get it on the mx4
<mterry> tsdgeos, even rotating around?  humph
<tsdgeos> it may be https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/sectionDelegateResizes/+merge/287451
<tsdgeos> even though it's supposed to fix that
<tsdgeos> not break it :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, doing the reference + he bit hit the bug even in portrait just now for me
<tsdgeos> mterry: can't reproduce :'(
<mterry> tsdgeos, !  :(
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i changed the phone lang from Spanish to English
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: and i still see the store in spanish :S
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, have you rebooted?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes, changing language forces a reboot
<tsdgeos> mterry: can you reproduce it so easily after a reboot?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I get it fairly reliably doing my steps (don't worry about rotation)
 * mterry reboots and sees
<mterry> hrmm... not yet
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, right, i can repro, switching from EN to Polish works as expected, but then going back to EN leaves me with store in Polish
<pstolowski> weird
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i guess that's a click scope bug? want me to report?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, thanks
<mterry> tsdgeos, so...  can't reproduce yet  :(
<tsdgeos> mterry: makes one wonder if it's a regression or it was there all along
<mterry> tsdgeos, fair question
<tsdgeos> and you just saw it
<tsdgeos> the linked branch above may have to do with it
<tsdgeos> but it actaully fixes things
<tsdgeos> and has a testcase
<tsdgeos> so it's a step on the right direction
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1575744
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1575744 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Language does not change back to English" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> tx
<mterry> tsdgeos, it's minor enough and hard enough to trigger that unless I can prove it's a regression, I'm not yet worried.  I'll try to see if I can trigger on trunk
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, think I got it...  Not sure why yet, but I did see the same symptom on trunk.  So we're off the hook  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks for helping me debug  :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> now it'd be great if we can figure out how to get that
<tsdgeos> so we can fix it too :D
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-28
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I tested unity8 on my computer with 2 displays (one turned off, internal on laptop) and... what did I see.... a very nice greeting screen and after I logged in, a very nice desktop :D
<zzarr> now if I only could launch applications without them crashing a split second after I start them :)
<mvvvv> zzarr, unity8-session-desktop ? They is a workaround : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535058
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1535058 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [High,In progress]
<zzarr> mvvvv, yes, it's the desktop session
<duflu> Also, the web browser startup crash claims to have been fixed in xenial 17 hours ago:   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt
<zzarr> will I be able to install applications I use on my phone too? (my MX4 Ubuntu Edition)
<zzarr> nice nice, soo much progress :D
<zzarr> how do I (or do I, or isn't there a way) to run X applications in Mir?
<mvvvv> zzarr, have a look to xmir
<zzarr> mvvvv, it's still XMir that is the current handler for X ? I know that they were redesigning how that works
<mvvvv> zzarr, libertine ? I don't know what they decided
<zzarr> didn't turn out as I wanted it, I don't know IRC to well
<zzarr> mvvvv, I think you're right, I recognise that name
<zzarr> mvvvv, do you know the state of that command?
<zzarr> or... lib
<zzarr> is it ready to use?
<mvvvv> zzarr, I didn't tried it I don't know
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> it's an sandbox for ubuntu-personal (that's what the description says)
<zzarr> a sandbox for running deb based X11 apps it says
<dandrader> ltinkl, so do I make lp:~dandrader/unity8/multiMonitorScreenshot absorb what lp:~lukas-kde/unity8/screenshotWindow was doing or do you wanna rebase the latter on top of the former?
<ltinkl> dandrader, please take it over
<ltinkl> dandrader, thanks!
<dandrader> ltinkl, ok
<dandrader> ltinkl, you made it Ctrl+PrtScn but Unity 7 uses Alt+PrtScn. So which unity8 should use?
<ltinkl> dandrader, yeah good question, dednick pointed out the same - I have no idea why my system uses Ctrl
<ltinkl> dandrader, it should probably be Alt
<dandrader> ltinkl, ok
<dandrader> ltinkl, you KDE user!
<ltinkl> dandrader, nah, that in u7
 * ltinkl doesn't recall remapping it
<voobscout> Hello everybody! on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine it says that if i have a Puritine click installed and i want to run libertine from PPA, some extra steps are needed
<voobscout> i'm using frieza device
<voobscout> whom do I have to talk to?
<davmor2> bregma: ^ is this you dude?
<bregma> voobscout, if you have an m10 and want to add additional legacy apps to a new container (not to Puritine, which is in read-only storage) you need to fudge around with the libertine ContainersConfig.json file and then create a new container from the ssh or adb command line
<bregma> but the PPA is gone as the various compenents are landing in the archives in preparation for OTA-11, so if you can wait 2 or 3 weeks for OTA-11 you're much better off
 * bregma goes to update the wiki page
<bregma> after OTA-11, it should all Just Work™
<bregma> well, mostly
<bregma> it should Work Better™
<voobscout> bregma: thanks, I was able to create my containers, but was unable to run xterm
<voobscout> bregma: I did everything as described here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15980818/
<bregma> voobscout, that should work around the limitations in OTA-10 OK, your problem may be elsewhere
<voobscout> also, does anybody have any idea why M10 shows only 2 cores in /proc/cpuinfo ?
<voobscout> bregma: where would the logs be for failed xmir run?
<bregma> voobscout, you can start tracking down problems looking at the logs in ~/.cache/upstart
<voobscout> bregma: are lxc containers supported as well or only chroot?
<bregma> voobscout, the version of the kernel used on frieza does not support usemode LXC containers
<bregma> we use LXC containers exclusively where supported by the kernel
<bregma> you do not actually have to explicitly specify the type of container, the tools autodetect support and select the type automatically at creation time
<voobscout> bregma: thanks!
<dandrader> ltinkl, can you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/multiMonitorScreenshot/+merge/292961 ?
<ltinkl> dandrader, yup
<dandrader> ltinkl, thanks
<ltinkl> dandrader, oh, I haven't tested the Alt+PrtScr yet, so will do later (once the silo rebuilds again)
<ltinkl> dandrader, otherwise screnshotting the shell worked fine
<dandrader> ok
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, Hi!
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Hey
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, I re-installed Ubuntu and this time tries to create a lxc libertine container and it still fails to start
<om26er> I ensured not to use sudo this time
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Ok, hmm, try starting it with "lxc-start -n $container_id -P ~/.cache/libertine-container --logfile start.out --logpriority DEBUG" and let's see what it is saying.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, lxc-start: lxc_start.c: main: 295 Executing '/sbin/init' with no configuration file may crash the host
<om26er> that was printed on the console.
<om26er> and this was inside the start .out file:
<om26er>       lxc-start 20160428211617.426 INFO     lxc_start_ui - lxc_start.c:main:264 - using rcfile /home/om26er/.cache/libertine-container/xenial/config
<om26er>       lxc-start 20160428211617.427 ERROR    lxc_start_ui - lxc_start.c:main:295 - Executing '/sbin/init' with no configuration file may crash the host
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: That indicates is can't find the lxc config.  Is there anything in ~/.cache/libertine-container?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Or is there anything in ~/.cache/libertine-container/xenial?
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, there is a directory there, called 'vivid' for chroot
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, no, the directory does not exist
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Hmm, so what is the output when you ran the create command?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Sounds like the lxc create is failing.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16099001/
<om26er> apparently the container is not being created, at all, hmm
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, do you know a way to clear lxc' images cache ?
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: This is strange.  The output indicates the rootfs is unpacked, so it's installing it, but it doesn't seem to be in the place I expect it to be.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, hmm, how can I clear everyhing related to libertine? ...to start fresh
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: I thought you did just start fresh.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, I did reinstall Ubuntu but a few days ago. After that I created a chroot in libertine, that worked.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Then it should be in a pretty decent state for lxc.  Ahh, I know what is going on.  If the container fails during any part of the whole installation, then it wipes it clean.  So, in order to debug this we need to do something.  Give me a sec.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Ok, so you need to modify /usr/bin/libertine-container-manager and comment out the following line at around line 390: delete_container(args.id).
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: It will be the line below: if not container.create_libertine_container(password, args.multiarch, args.verbosity):
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, for me it was line 353, but done.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Sure.  Now try to create the container again and this time, it should be there.  And then we can try the lxc-start command from above.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, it still deletes the container on failure
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Ugh
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, I can see rootfs is extracted there and at the end it deletes
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Ok, do this one:  In /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libertine/LxcContainer.py, go to create_libertine_container and then comment out the first self.destroy_libertine_container() you find.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, ok, these are the logs when i try to start the container: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16102061/
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Ah, is cgmanager installed?
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, it is, yes
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Hmm, something is missing, but this is kind of out of my expertise.  You might ask hallyn.
<ChrisTownsend> om26er: Or stgraber.
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, pinged stgraber, couldn't find hallyn online but he does seem to be a Linus Torvalds doppelganger ;)
<om26er> ChrisTownsend, Hi! Now the lxc containers starts (with help from hallyn), I can install apps as well but clicking on them in classic scope does nothing
<mokmeister> I have a M10 bq tablet. I want to install a deb. I haven't made the system partition rw. From .local/share/libertine I entered "libertine-container-manager create -i puritine2 -n "Puritine 2" -t chroot -d vivid --force"
<mokmeister> I received back "Errors were encountered while processing: isc-dhco-client, x11-common, libxtst6, libfakekey0, matchbox-keyboard, matchbox and ca-certificates
<mokmeister> "
<mokmeister> I'm wondering if what I have done is right?
<mokmeister> Is this up to date to how you should do things with an M10 tablet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<mokmeister> I also looked up this doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yJepibh68YaQijWO3Z3dWTtTTmzXnMmEE8eswhUXzw4/edit?pref=2&pli=1
<mokmeister> sorry, asking questions in wrong channel! Oops!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-04-29
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> will the scopes be redesigned in unity8 for desktop?
<zzarr> (so it's more like unity7)
<zzarr> not a window
<davidcalle> zzarr: yes! There will be a session on exactly this, at the Ubuntu Online Summit next week
<davidcalle> zzarr: well, not "like unity7" it's something different
<zzarr> davidcalle, well it was the easiest way to describe it
<zzarr> unity8 looks and feels nice (on both computer and phone)
<davidcalle> zzarr: agreed, but (especially on the desktop) the scope story needs to evolve to be on par with the rest of the UI
<mariogrip> arrr, code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com is down....
<mariogrip> (oops wrong server)
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-24
<Trevinho> a1fa: Until there's xenial around it will get the proper support for high priority tasks.
<Trevinho> a1fa: as spin-off... Mh, it would be very nice, but we'd need community involvement for that.
<a1fa> Trevinho: so I removed Unity, and gave Gnome 3 weeks -- it's so terrible
<a1fa> Trevinho: then I removed GNOME3, and loaded KDE Plasma, terrible
<a1fa> Trevinho: nothing can replace Unity in terms of Desktop experience
<a1fa> didnt care much about features in Unity8
<Trevinho> a1fa: thanks.... And I'll be in the same boat probably... Well, I'm already in that. But... It's what it is...
<a1fa> been looking for a replacement; dont want to go to Windows10
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-25
<roasted> a1fa: just curious, did you tweak anything in gnome to make it more "unity-like"? I found it quite easy to get gnome more into the layout of Unity, which has turned into the paradigm of how I like to use my desktop.
<a1fa> roasted: i had it exactly like unity
<a1fa> its just not the same
<a1fa> https://pastebin.com/raw/eN1iTRWV
<a1fa> trying ubuntu-budgie for a week -_-
<a1fa> the desktop will remain on ubuntu 16.04+ with unity
<a1fa> /windo/wwwee~.>~~~.~>~.`.`~~~~>~>>~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~<~C`~~~~~~~~~`~?~>>>
<a1fa> w
<a1fa> how bizare
<roasted> a1fa: yeah, I understand. I get that everybody will have different preferences. Truth be told once I spent all but a minute customizing Gnome to feel more like Unity, there were some aspects I liked more than before, but I get it may not fit everyone's paradigm preference. I just wanted to suggest it in case it may be of assistance.
<a1fa> roasted: i appreciate it
#ubuntu-unity 2017-04-28
<jonganc> Hi. I'm trying to resolve an emacs bug that we've ultimately traced back to Ubuntu sending a Focus In when the Alt key is pressed, which is done to show the menu when it is hidden. Does anyone know if there is a canonical way of telling that a Focus In event is "fake" event and doesn't correspond with actually changing the focus?
#ubuntu-unity 2020-04-24
<lag> I see that Unity now starts syndaemon as a matter of course - this is great, as it saves me doing it
<lag> However, it doesn't appear to be working for me
<lag> It disables scrolling (not what I want), but does not disable tapping
<lag> Any ideas?  If not, where would be a good place to go ask?
#ubuntu-unity 2020-04-25
<awilkins> Just installed 20.04 on my "leisure" laptop, Unity is still the best DE on Ubuntu, thankyouverymuch
